# Klopptimist Prime - Liverpool FC 2019/20



## Steel Icarus (Jun 2, 2019)

He's transformed this club, that's for sure.

But what now? How to strengthen a team that's just won the Champion's League? 

I think Sturridge has to leave, and possibly Lallana, Moreno and Lovren. So we'll need cover for Robbo at left back (Gomez is fine at right back if needed). 

I'd like to see us get a striker who can play anywhere across the front three, a big name like Dybala. And pull out all the stops to get De Ligt to gradually become VVD's partner. 

Other than I'm a bit stumped 

As for predictions - we'll go very close in the league again and be among the CL contenders.


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 2, 2019)

Quality title.

No thoughts on next season, happily wallowing in last night for the next week I think.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 2, 2019)

I know, but I wanted to start the thread before anyone else cos I've done it since Klopp came


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2019)

S☼I said:


> But what now? How to strengthen a team that's just won the Champion's League?
> 
> I think Sturridge has to leave, and possibly Lallana, Moreno and Lovren. So we'll need cover for Robbo at left back (Gomez is fine at right back if needed).
> 
> ...


Think I agree with the players leaving. Klopp has quite the soft spot for Lallana  but can't see him adding much. Guess Mignolet will probably go too. 

De Ligt would be a great addition to the team/squad and I understand he is quite buddy with VVD so that may swing it. However Utd and other teams are in the market for him and will be trying a lot harder. Same for Dybala I would guess?

The advantage LFC have is that (compared to Utd and some of the other 'big European' clubs) there is a very cohesive squad, the club is poised to challenge/win more titles next season and players will want to join Klopp. 

Hearing lots of rumour as usual. Fekir being mentioned again  but not sure they need him unless at a very good price.


----------



## blairsh (Jun 2, 2019)

steveo87 said:


> Quality title.


This.


----------



## cybershot (Jun 2, 2019)

Can’t see many new signings unless there’s a bargain to be had somewhere in the shaq/Robertson vain.

Think klopp has a lot of faith in brewster so cant see a new forward signing. He’ll be the one promoted upwards from studge leaving.

Same for a lot of the other academy players. More likely to see some promotions from those ranks than new signings I think.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 5, 2019)

Reading the press it does sound a bit more likely (as it ever is) that Liverpool are after de Ligt. Hopefully Anfield will be a more interesting prospect than Utd or Barca who seem to be the other two main suitors.

Understand Mbappe had put in a transfer request  doubt LFC would be paying that sort of money


----------



## Favelado (Jun 13, 2019)

THE JOY OF SECHS was the correct thread title.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 13, 2019)

Favelado said:


> THE JOY OF SECHS was the correct thread title.


I did consider Sechsy Football but y'know. Maybe next year. Or Sieben something else.


----------



## Favelado (Jun 13, 2019)

Hoping the "Anfield - Theatre of Reality" banner makes a reappearance this year.


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2019)

> Liverpool have made an offer for Lille's Ivory Coast winger Nicolas Pepe, 24. (Le10 Sport, via Daily Express)
> 
> And Liverpool manager Jurgen Klopp is willing to sell Egypt striker Mohamed Salah, 27, if Pepe comes to Anfield. (Le10 Sport - in French)


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 15, 2019)

No idea why Mo would want to leave


----------



## belboid (Jun 15, 2019)

Badgers said:


>


The google translate of that article is hilarious.  And doesn't include one word about Mo actually wanting to/being at all interested in leaving


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2019)

Salah rejects £150 million moves away to stay at Anfield – Mirror Sport – The Empire of The Kop


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 16, 2019)

Like I said. Why would he want to leave?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 16, 2019)

I mean I wouldn't be surprised if he left having won the league or getting a bit older, 28/29 years old, but the only people leaving LFC this close season will be those not getting a game or players for the future going out on loan.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2019)

Mbappe?



No chance of course. Sounds like De Ligt was ruled out due to wage demands rather than transfer free. His demands would have made the highest paid player  no doubt Mbappe will want more.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 16, 2019)

If De Ligt is off to Paris for money rather than learn alongside VVD then y'know, _bon chance_


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 16, 2019)

Still hopeful on Dybala but with a new manager going in at Juve he might be persuaded to stay.

Bottom line is we don't really NEED a big signing, just more talented squad players to challenge for a place. The improvement Matip made in the second half of the season for instance means a partner for VVD isn't a priority like it was start of last season.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2019)

S☼I said:


> If De Ligt is off to Paris for money rather than learn alongside VVD then y'know, _bon chance_


Yeah. Shame really but there it is. If you had the chance to play alongside VVD under Klopp for a few years at his age it would seem a golden chance. 

Will have to get another Andy Robertson for £8m or another Milner for free


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Still hopeful on Dybala but with a new manager going in at Juve he might be persuaded to stay.
> 
> Bottom line is we don't really NEED a big signing, just more talented squad players to challenge for a place. The improvement Matip made in the second half of the season for instance means a partner for VVD isn't a priority like it was start of last season.


They will make a few signings for sure. It would be good to have some more depth in squad as well as keeping players working harder to hold on to positions. 

Looking forward to seeing more of Keita and the Ox for sure.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2019)

Anyway... 

 

Not a bad set of opening fixtures there. Home game against Norwich is a nice start to the campaign. 

Also home to Arsenal  plus two winnable (on paper) away games.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 16, 2019)

Indulge me a while.

First team - price paid - current value I'm guessing at

Alisson 67/80
Trent 0/50
Robbo 8/40
VVD 75/100
Matip 0/25
Fabinho 39/50
Hendo 20/40
Gini 23/50
Bobby 29/75
Mane 34/100
Mo 37/150


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2019)

Probably close. There is a couple of websites that track player vabues based on stats, age, etc.

I think Robertson is worth a little more than £40m.

In fact if £80m is being bandied about for Harry Maguire (admittedly a CB) then all our defence is worth more  maybe that Maguire price is falsely inflated due to Utd desperation.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 16, 2019)

I guess what a player is worth and what he'll sell for depends on a lot of things, not least what a team is prepared to pay to make sure of the deal.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 16, 2019)

Lol. 

On that topic, what about the new away kit? Looks very Spurs to me. Smart enough but I don't like it for _our _away kit.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Lol.
> 
> On that topic, what about the new away kit? Looks very Spurs to me. Smart enough but I don't like it for _our _away kit.


Not a big fan. I like/liked the purple kit but would be happy with red home and yellow away.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 16, 2019)

Someone did a fan made fake third kit. If this were real I would deffo get one


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2019)

Rafa joined the Reds 15 years ago today


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 16, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Indulge me a while.
> 
> First team - price paid - current value I'm guessing at
> 
> ...



Studge £12 mil/12p
Bannana £25 Mil, £25
Karious £4.7 mil, £23.50

Just enough for 2 pints and a scouse pie


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 16, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Someone did a fan made fake third kit. If this were real I would deffo get one
> 
> View attachment 174383


I'd like us to don a black kit. That would seriously fuck up the pink people's club given how many of them turned up to support Tommy Robinson recently in Bootle and Huyton


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2019)

Latest BBC gossip


> *Liverpool *have entered the race to sign *Besiktas*' Turkish midfielder Dorukhan Tokoz, 23, with *Udinese *having already had a bid turned down. (Fotomac - in Turkish)


Don't know much about Tokoz


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 17, 2019)

Defensive midfielder apparently, played and starred for Turkey as they best France 2-0 t'other day. 

Possibly cover for Fabinho so if F is injured/tired/playing in defence we don't have to drop Hendo back?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2019)

Another DM is no bad thing I guess.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 17, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Another DM is no bad thing I guess.


Especially as he's young (23) and we've been watching every game for the last half the season. 

Might be nothing, anyway. Journos have to write something in summer.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2019)

Would like to see Harry Wilson next season x


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 17, 2019)

I'd like to see Brewster play ten games. High hopes for him.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2019)

BBC latest wild speculation... 


> Paris St-Germain want to close a deal for Barcelona's Brazil forward Philippe Coutinho, 27, after the Copa America. (AS)
> 
> Coutinho is also a target for Manchester United but he will not consider them out of respect for former club Liverpool. (Sky Sports)


Respect? 


> Liverpool have been told by Barcelona they can make a move for France forward Ousmane Dembele, but only if they pay more than £90m for the 22-year-old. (TEAMtalk)


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 18, 2019)

Wouldn't want him. He's not a smart player and neither his work rate nor his end product are enough for how we play.


----------



## N_igma (Jun 18, 2019)

Get Bruno Fernandes at all costs.


----------



## cybershot (Jun 19, 2019)

Not really arsed about kits these days, but as no one else has posted it, this is apparently the 3rd kit we'll wear once away to Arsenal and Southampton or if we draw Brentford in the cup. I'm sure that's not true isn't there some rule that all kits have to be worn a minimum amount of times a season now or have they got shot of that?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 19, 2019)

Don't forget Sheffield United


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 20, 2019)

A Liver bird should never be blue.


----------



## belboid (Jun 20, 2019)

friedaweed said:


>


I must say, that is one of the ugliest things I have ever seen. And hir right wing would be burnt to fuck - think about Trent!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 20, 2019)

New desktop background


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 20, 2019)

belboid said:


> I must say, that is one of the ugliest things I have ever seen. And hir right wing would be burnt to fuck - think about Trent!


Innit


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 20, 2019)

Ex-Reds man voted the world’s greatest sporting villain

Suarez 

He beat OJ Simpson and Oscar Pistorius ffs


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 20, 2019)

(((Harald Schumacher)))


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 20, 2019)

S☼I said:


> (((Harald Schumacher)))


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2019)

Shame


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2019)

Anyway, back to Mbappe...

#mbappe2020


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2019)

Fernando Torres To Retire From Football – A Reaction

Torres retiring  great player for Liverpool and Chelsea many other teams.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 21, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Fernando Torres To Retire From Football – A Reaction
> 
> Torres retiring  great player for Liverpool and Chelsea many other teams.



Seen on LFC Online: And we replaced him with Andy Carroll for £35m, who retired when he joined us


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Seen on LFC Online: And we replaced him with Andy Carroll for £35m, who retired when he joined us




We should get Crouch back to replace Sturridge. He may be getting on a bit but is a marketing dream at the moment.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2019)

Any podcast recommendations?

Have got the Anfield Wrap Redmen TV subscriptions but always good to have a few opinions/insights eh?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 21, 2019)

I only listen to Crouchy's pod, and 5Live Boxing with Costello and Bunce. Oh, and occasionally Colin Murray's at home with...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2019)

Liverpool reportedly interested in re-signing Philippe Coutinho - AnfieldHQ

Phil


----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2019)

£36m #backofthenet


----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 22, 2019)

Oh, those tricksters


----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Oh, those tricksters


It is not a bad effort tbf


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 26, 2019)

Sepp van den Berg in for a medical today  looks like a good long term £1.79m investment for a 17 year old CB 

Sepp van den Berg - Player Profile 18/19

How Liverpool target Sepp van den Berg is following Virgil van Dijk


----------



## Badgers (Jun 27, 2019)

Player swap?


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 27, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Player swap?
> 
> View attachment 175494


#agentsturridge...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2019)

Keep hearing #sillyseason rumours about Bruno Fernandes from Sporting Lisbon 

Transfer fee guesses around £55m

Most the chat seems to be coming from Man Utd but apparently LFC have approached as well  midfielder so not imo a big priority but seems a decent player nonetheless. 

Bruno Fernandes - Player Profile 18/19


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 29, 2019)

Really enjoyed this:


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2019)

Poor old Suarez 

Copa América: Luis Suárez misses shootout penalty as Uruguay exit to Peru | Copa América | The Guardian


----------



## Favelado (Jun 30, 2019)

sleaterkinney said:


> Really enjoyed this:


My Madrid and my Liverpool together there.


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2019)

Eh?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2019)

sleaterkinney said:


> Really enjoyed this:



Really good vid that SK


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 30, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Eh?


"None of them. They're all rubbish"


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> "None of them. They're all rubbish"


----------



## Christian Burt (Jul 1, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Indulge me a while.
> 
> First team - price paid - current value I'm guessing at
> 
> ...



I'd suggest more like:
Alisson 67/100m
Trent 0/100m
Robbo 8/55m
VVD 75/150m
Matip 0/40m
Fabinho 39/75m
Hendo 20/50m
Gini 23/40m
Bobby 29/60m
Mane 34/100
Mo 37/150


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2019)

Latest from the BBC


> *Liverpool* are open to bringing Brazil playmaker Philippe Coutinho back to the club after the 27-year-old's struggles at *Barcelona. *(Le10 Sport, via Mirror)


 



> *Real Madrid* are preparing to offer Spain midfielder Marco Asensio, 23, to *Liverpool* but want Senegal international forward Sadio Mane, 27, in exchange. (Express)


No


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 1, 2019)

Deffo not, to all of these things


----------



## Favelado (Jul 1, 2019)

Christian Burt said:


> I'd suggest more like:
> Alisson 67/100m
> Trent 0/100m
> Robbo 8/55m
> ...



Trent could be any price at all. He'd go for 150+ for sure.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2019)

News on Keita injury 


> Guinea coach Paul Put is hopeful that Naby Keita will be given the all-clear to return to the Africa Cup of Nations.
> 
> Keita has endured a miserable time in Egypt, playing just 99 minutes across the three group games for his nation.
> 
> He has been called to return back to Merseyside to have Liverpool’s medical team run the rule over his injury, but Put wants to see his star man fly back out to the tournament.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 3, 2019)

Listening to an LFC podcast and they are suggesting Keita may miss the start of the PL season


----------



## cybershot (Jul 3, 2019)

Podcast ITKs or the guardian?

Naby Keïta set to be fit for Liverpool’s pre-season tour despite Afcon injury


----------



## Favelado (Jul 5, 2019)

29th December is Liverpool vs. Wolves at home. I'll be in UK for Xmas and I'd like to go with my grandad. What's the best way to get a ticket if you don't have a season ticket or a contact. Anyone got any contacts on here?


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 5, 2019)

Ah fuck, I've gone again....


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## cybershot (Jul 6, 2019)

Favelado said:


> 29th December is Liverpool vs. Wolves at home. I'll be in UK for Xmas and I'd like to go with my grandad. What's the best way to get a ticket if you don't have a season ticket or a contact. Anyone got any contacts on here?



You’ll need to pay up to join the membership scheme to get your electronic ticket card and then do the ridiculous concert ticket esque ticketing system to get tickets. Tickets for that game will probably go on sale soon with the rest of the first half of the season. 

Failure for that is hope a season ticket holder or someone who purchased a ticket then puts the ticket back in the system allowing members to then buy them. The later method means very unlikely be sitting together. 

As someone who used to go loads 10 odd years ago I now go about once a year thanks to this ridiculous system where you have to pay just for the pleasure of trying to get tickets. I now just go when my mate buys up a shit ton of tickets and then realises he can’t go.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## friedaweed (Jul 6, 2019)

Favelado said:


> 29th December is Liverpool vs. Wolves at home. I'll be in UK for Xmas and I'd like to go with my grandad. What's the best way to get a ticket if you don't have a season ticket or a contact. Anyone got any contacts on here?


Drop me a PM Fav I'll see what I can do


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 6, 2019)

cybershot said:


> You’ll need to pay up to join the membership scheme to get your electronic ticket card and then do the ridiculous concert ticket esque ticketing system to get tickets. Tickets for that game will probably go on sale soon with the rest of the first half of the season.
> 
> Failure for that is hope a season ticket holder or someone who purchased a ticket then puts the ticket back in the system allowing members to then buy them. The later method means very unlikely be sitting together.
> 
> As someone who used to go loads 10 odd years ago I now go about once a year thanks to this ridiculous system where you have to pay just for the pleasure of trying to get tickets. I now just go when my mate buys up a shit ton of tickets and then realises he can’t go.


There's a few changes to the old fan card system outlined here...
Liverpool end fan card scheme as part of bid to streamline ticket sales


----------



## cybershot (Jul 7, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> There's a few changes to the old fan card system outlined here...
> Liverpool end fan card scheme as part of bid to streamline ticket sales



This just sounds like the even older fan card are just being end of lifed in favour of this ridiculous membership system. Although never heard of a ‘light’ membership. I guess that probably limits you to about 3 games a season or something.


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 7, 2019)

cybershot said:


> This just sounds like the even *older fan card are just being end of lifed *in favour of this ridiculous membership system. Although never heard of a ‘light’ membership. I guess that probably limits you to about 3 games a season or something.


Yep that's pretty much what's happening.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2019)

BBC gossip 


> Newcastle owner Mike Ashley has approached Liverpool legend and current Rangers manager Steven Gerrard about becoming the Magpies' next boss. (Mirror)


Cashley better leave Stevie alone  


> Liverpool manager Jurgen Klopp would like to manage Germany one day, according to his agent. (Welt - in German)


Only when Stevie is ready


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2019)

Good set of preseason games and not travelling as much/far as other teams.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2019)

Another youngster incoming


----------



## cybershot (Jul 8, 2019)

Badgers said:


> BBC gossip
> 
> Klopp / Germany



I think he likes the challenge at LFC and amazingly don't think he would get tempted by the likes of Madrid/Barca or even Juventus (Maybe one of the Milans if the conditions were right, i.e. money and when thye move into new stadium) but at the moment I think only the Germany job could tempt him away. Hopefully not after 2020 Euros! :s


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2019)

cybershot said:


> I think he likes the challenge at LFC and amazingly don't think he would get tempted by the likes of Madrid/Barca or even Juventus (Maybe one of the Milans if the conditions were right, i.e. money and when thye move into new stadium) but at the moment I think only the Germany job could tempt him away. Hopefully not after 2020 Euros! :s


I think he is part way through a project at Liverpool and will see it through. He can pretty much take any management role in the sport after this. Maybe the England job


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2019)

Daniel Sturridge: Former Liverpool striker offers reward for missing dog 

Daniel Sturridge: Former Liverpool striker offers reward for missing dog


----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2019)

Shaq has got a calf tear injury. Will miss the pre-season games and possibly start of the season 


> Liverpool boss Jurgen Klopp has confirmed that Shaqiri is still struggling with a calf injury he picked up during Switzerland’s Nations League clash with England on June 9.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2019)

Moreno off to Villarreal on a free transfer.


----------



## cybershot (Jul 10, 2019)

I think it's pretty clear LFC won't be making any marquee signings this summer. Since Peter Moore came in, we don't seem to piss about like we used to, and get our business done quick and early, and in some cases like Keita, done well before the window even opens.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2019)

Divock Origi signs new long-term Liverpool contract


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2019)

cybershot said:


> I think it's pretty clear LFC won't be making any marquee signings this summer. Since Peter Moore came in, we don't seem to piss about like we used to, and get our business done quick and early, and in some cases like Keita, done well before the window even opens.


Have been listening to some of the LFC podcasts and a few mentions of Pepe talks. The Lille president has confirmed/claimed that there has been an approach from LFC. Pepe is borderline 'marquee' with a value of £40-80m being bandied about.

Although EFC also interested so if he is seeking silverware LFC might miss out here 


Badgers said:


> Divock Origi signs new long-term Liverpool contract


Glad Origi is staying. Aside from a couple of crucial goals he is not really good enough for a first team place. Seems a decent lad and hopefully can play a 'super sub' role. Plus with his contract running down they wanted to protect the sell on value. Regardless I hope he does well.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2019)

James Milner (33) has once again come first in the club's pre season fitness tests


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 11, 2019)

Badgers said:


> James Milner (33) has once again come first in the club's pre season fitness tests




I stopped counting after the 447th hug.


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 11, 2019)

In know it's only Tranmere, but I'm now completely certain that Rhian Brewster is the best player in the world.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2019)

steveo87 said:


> In know it's only Tranmere, but I'm now completely certain that Rhian Brewster is the best player in the world.


Golden Boot incoming


----------



## belboid (Jul 11, 2019)

steveo87 said:


> In know it's only Tranmere, but I'm now completely certain that Rhian Brewster is the best player in the world.


oi!  watch it, son   

Sounds like 'whoever' has just come on for you lot. Or maybe the commentator has just lost the will to live.  Tho you still haven't managed as many as Spurs did


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 11, 2019)

belboid said:


> oi!  watch it, son
> 
> Sounds like 'whoever' has just come on for you lot. Or maybe the commentator has just lost the will to live.  Tho you still haven't managed as many as Spurs did



Not so Super white Army tonight our kid  

6 nil with 5 to go


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 11, 2019)

belboid said:


> oi!  watch it, son
> 
> Sounds like 'whoever' has just come on for you lot. Or maybe the commentator has just lost the will to live.  Tho you still haven't managed as many as Spurs did


FUCKING HELL! AN ASSIST AND A BRACE AGAINST TRANMERE!!! THE LAD'S GOING PLACES!!!


(sorry)


----------



## belboid (Jul 11, 2019)

At least you’re leaving Woodburn behind for a while.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2019)

Liverpool transfer news LIVE - Barcelona 'enquire' over Van Dijk

No


----------



## cybershot (Jul 12, 2019)

Crouchy has retired! Let's sign him up for the Legends side ASAP, he's got a few to choose from!


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 13, 2019)

Mo Salah takes Alex Ferguson out for a ride in his wheelchair and keeps calling him George.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 17, 2019)

Not sure how accurate these figures are


----------



## Badgers (Jul 17, 2019)

Bit more on the transfer payment plan 

The fee Liverpool could miss out on if Coutinho is sold by Barca


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 19, 2019)

Connah's Quay pull off 'bigger result than Liverpool beating Barcelona'


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## friedaweed (Jul 19, 2019)

Comments are fab


----------



## Humberto (Jul 19, 2019)

Reckon we will be even better this season. If Man City do that again then fair fucks to them, but now we've got the big one I reckon we will just take it up a gear.


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 19, 2019)

friedaweed said:


>



Ah well, another two weeks in LA it is then....


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2019)

Humberto said:


> Reckon we will be even better this season. If Man City do that again then fair fucks to them, but now we've got the big one I reckon we will just take it up a gear.


City must still be favourites for the PL but this team will improve. Hopefully we have another lucky season with injuries  but players like Trent, Robertson, Matip, Keita, Fabinho, etc should be coming into form soon


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2019)

About Us - Liverpool.com

New LFC website targeted more towards USA fans


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2019)

3-2 loss to Borussia Dortmund in the US  

Analysis - Brewster strikes again but Larouci sparks transfer debate


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2019)

Good penalty taken by that Brewster lad


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2019)

Some good replies to this


----------



## cybershot (Jul 22, 2019)

Not good, as the 18 year old was looking like preventing us going into the market for a 3rd choice left back, and apparently had been close to becoming 2nd choice. 

Liverpool wait on Yasser Larouci tests after bruising Fenway Park friendly


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 22, 2019)

https://video.twimg.com/ext_tw_video/1153177682076688389/pu/vid/640x352/WUSSlIqOT_grwm8G.mp4?tag=10

Video of the tackle here

Tasty.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 22, 2019)

Vicious. Sub-Sunday league shit.


----------



## cybershot (Jul 24, 2019)

It’s looking increasingly likely we may need to panic buy a versatile wing back who can play both sides. Unless he still thinks milly can put in a shift there if we’re desperate. 

Liverpool's Nathaniel Clyne ruled out for six months after suffering cruciate ligament injury on tour


----------



## Badgers (Jul 24, 2019)

Bugger. Read he was sidelined for the US game but thought that might be due to a possibile transfer


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2019)

Liverpool's Anfield Road expansion will be bigger than originally planned


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## The39thStep (Jul 26, 2019)

Bruno Fernandes who was my player of the year in the Portuguese League had a great game for Sporting in the last friendly.


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 27, 2019)

Just checked, and Liverpool are playing Spurs on the due date of my baby.

Decisions....


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 27, 2019)

I still think we should try for Dybala


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 27, 2019)

steveo87 said:


> Just checked, and Liverpool are playing Spurs on the due date of my baby.
> 
> Decisions....


Congrats! Hope little Divock comes just after the match.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 28, 2019)

Not quite Pepe or Mbappe but good long term investment that


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 28, 2019)

No news about a new haircut then?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2019)

steveo87 said:


> No news about a new haircut then?


He has made headlines already 

The small matter of Community Shield against City on Sunday  not a sought after trophy but would be nice to start the season with a win. I am not overly confident but hard to call I guess.

First of a possible seven


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2019)

£80m for Maguire
Wonder what VVD is worth


----------



## cybershot (Aug 2, 2019)

Does anyone else get the impression this Harvey Elliott kid is a bit of a dick. The shit hair cut and apparently been making fun of Kane on Twitter.

Looks like the club’s behavioural team might be busy for a while. I hope I’m wrong as Klopp doesn’t seem to be willing to entertain divas usually.

I was wrong about shaq so hopefully I’m wrong on this too.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Aug 2, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Does anyone else get the impression this Harvey Elliott kid is a bit of a dick. The shit hair cut and apparently been making fun of Kane on Twitter.
> 
> Looks like the club’s behavioural team might be busy for a while. I hope I’m wrong as Klopp doesn’t seem to be willing to entertain divas usually.
> 
> I was wrong about shaq so hopefully I’m wrong on this too.



He's only 16 so I'd give him a break. Jack Grealish was a bit of a lad few years back but got his head down and got on with it and looks like he's fulfilling his potential. 

Right about the hair cut though.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2019)

Ah, the lad is 16 and distracted by a lot of ego and cash. A lot of us were dicks at that age 

Milner/Hendo/Virgil will set him right


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2019)

I would write 'no topnot' into my players contracts tbf


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Aug 2, 2019)

I was a bit of a twat until I was at least 26 to be fair. No topnot though.


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 2, 2019)

Badgers said:


> I would write 'no topnot' into my players contracts tbf


I'd make them all get hair cuts tbh.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2019)

Rumours of Coutinho to Arsenal


----------



## Badgers (Aug 4, 2019)

Match day


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 4, 2019)

It's for charridy folks!

Nice run out against next years 2nd place team.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 5, 2019)

Van Dijk's finished. 

For the first time in 17 months and 65 games, someone's dribbled past him.


----------



## tommers (Aug 5, 2019)

Hear you might be signing Adrian.

He's magic.


----------



## tommers (Aug 5, 2019)

Sob.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 5, 2019)

Badgers said:


>



Phew. Back to being the world's best defender.


----------



## tommers (Aug 5, 2019)

I mean. I love the man but come on.


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 5, 2019)

tommers said:


> I mean. I love the man but come on.



I’ve always thought he was an ok keeper tbh


----------



## tommers (Aug 5, 2019)

The39thStep said:


> I’ve always thought he was an ok keeper tbh


He's a bit eccentric but he's alright. It was more the "they're not messing around" comment that made me laugh.

God knows what that's about.


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 5, 2019)

tommers said:


> He's a bit eccentric but he's alright. It was more the "they're not messing around" comment that made me laugh.
> 
> God knows what that's about.


Yes bit over the top but a good back up.


----------



## tommers (Aug 5, 2019)

This is his finest moment. I was at this game with my dad and my (Everton supporting) boss.  It's why I will always love him.  I'm sure you lot will enjoy it too.


----------



## steveo87 (Aug 6, 2019)

He looks mad as a box of frogs, so should fit in well.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2019)

Am I right in thinking that Henderson is the last pre-Klopp player remaining now Mignolet is gone?


----------



## cybershot (Aug 6, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Am I right in thinking that Henderson is the last pre-Klopp player remaining now Mignolet is gone?



Sturridge, Lallana, Lovren, Origi, Gomez, Milner, Clyne, Firmino.

Henderson only remaining dalglish purchase.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Sturridge, Lallana, Lovren, Origi, Gomez, Milner, Clyne, Firmino.
> 
> Henderson only remaining dalglish purchase.


Ah yes. So the 13/14 team I am thinking of?


----------



## steveo87 (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Aug 7, 2019)

Liverpool transfer news LIVE - AS Monaco 'want' Shaqiri


----------



## cybershot (Aug 7, 2019)

When does the window shut? Tomorrow? Although I suppose players can still leave to other leagues whose windows haven’t shut?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 8, 2019)

cybershot said:


> When does the window shut? Tomorrow? Although I suppose players can still leave to other leagues whose windows haven’t shut?


5pm today


----------



## Badgers (Aug 8, 2019)

Looking forward to tomorrow night 

I think (at time of posting) Liverpool and Norwich are the two lowest spending teams in the transfer window.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 8, 2019)

More Phil clickbait nonsense

‘Bring him home, Jurgen!’: Reds fans react to Philippe Coutinho developments as Spurs are rejected – The Empire of The Kop

He (99%) is not coming back to LFC but interesting to see if he ends up leaving at all. The Barca fans and manager already hate him, if they are stuff with him till at least January he is going to have a miserable time.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2019)

Match day * 

Liverpool vs Norwich *
Liverpool are unbeaten in the past 12 meetings (W10, D2)

The last six meetings have produced 34 goals, an average of almost six goals a game.

They're unbeaten at Anfield against promoted sides in 25 games (W20, D5), with Jurgen Klopp winning all 10 while he has been in charge.

Roberto Firmino is two goals away from becoming the first Brazilian to score 50 Premier League goals. He scored twice in his only previous Premier League start against Norwich. 

Sadio Mane has scored in Liverpool's opening Premier League game in each of the past three seasons, as well as in nine of Liverpool's last 10 league fixtures at Anfield.

Norwich have conceded 45 Premier League goals against Liverpool, more than against any other side.

Norwich have won just one of their past 16 season-opening league matches (D8, L7).

*Liverpool previously hosted Norwich in the opening fixture of a top-flight campaign in 1976, winning 1-0 and going on to take the title.*


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 9, 2019)

So far so good.


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 9, 2019)

F.A.B. Virgil


----------



## steveo87 (Aug 9, 2019)

Shit.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Aug 9, 2019)

Rumour has it Delia's called for a Chardonnay and a microphone....


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 9, 2019)

Harry Smiles said:


> Rumour has it Delia's called for a Chardonnay and a microphone....


A microphone full of Chardonnay. 

Funny the ref cant play now without his head set. Bring back David Elleray


----------



## cybershot (Aug 9, 2019)

What’s up with Alison? Out and updates ain’t great.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 9, 2019)

Cockled over on his ankle. Hopefully won't be out for long.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 9, 2019)

Calf apparently.


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 9, 2019)

Top of the league


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 9, 2019)

See the reply


----------



## cybershot (Aug 10, 2019)

Liverpool vs Norwich City Extended Highlights


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Liverpool vs Norwich City Extended Highlights


Thanks 

I was stuck at King's Cross (#mypowercuthell) and only managed to catch about 15 mins on the wireless


----------



## steveo87 (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## belboid (Aug 11, 2019)

Alisson out for four to eight weeks, apparently

Wonder how Mignolet feels?


----------



## steveo87 (Aug 11, 2019)

Well looking forward to Wednesday now!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2019)

steveo87 said:


> Well looking forward to Wednesday now!


On BT Sport 2 which is not bad for me as have a mates login and app on the big tellybox.

Despite the scoreline Chelski were not _that bad _away to ManUre on Sunday  That said the Red Men scored four and Chelski conceded four so the odds will be with us. No Alisson for this one and a while after. 

It seems a bit of a meh competition but guess it is a trophy. Bit annoying to be flying back from Istanbul Thursday with Southampton away on Saturday.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 12, 2019)

Badgers! Liverpool are The Red Men. They are The Red Devils


----------



## cybershot (Aug 12, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Badgers! Liverpool are The Red Men. They are The Red Devils



Both scored four! 

Yeah, early fixture schedule for TV is not suiting us. Sunday & Friday, followed by a Wednesday and a Saturday.

United get a nice 7+ day rest.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Badgers! Liverpool are The Red Men. They are The Red Devils


Yes I know. Why? 


Badgers said:


> That said the Red Men scored four and Chelski conceded four so the odds will be with us.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 12, 2019)

Misread, was only just awake


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2019)

Liverpool set transfer price for Dejan Lovren

Also more GK news


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2019)

Watched the Norwich game again during commute today. I thought Hendo was comfortable MotM and an equal of Gerrard.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 14, 2019)

Keita left training in Istanbul with a muscle injury and understand is ruled out for the game


----------



## Badgers (Aug 14, 2019)

> Liverpool are set to have more than four times as many travelling supporters for the game.
> 
> The Reds have taken 5,973 tickets for the game at Besiktas' 41,000-capacity stadium, compared to 1,314 for Chelsea.


Pretty poor show. 

Not that I would travel to Turkey for this trophy


----------



## Badgers (Aug 14, 2019)

> Lampard has confirmed that N'Golo Kante is a doubt for the game after picking up an injury against Manchester United on Sunday.
> 
> However, the Blues have been boosted by the return of forward Willian and defender Antonio Rudiger from injury.
> 
> Both players missed Sunday's game at Old Trafford because of knee injuries but Lampard has confirmed they will both be on the bench on Wednesday.


Some key players missing both sides


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 14, 2019)

Not a bad game despite both teams having players missing


----------



## Badgers (Aug 14, 2019)

I thought it has been a bit scrappy. More so from Liverpool than Chelski to be fair 

Firmino off the bench at half time. Milner and Ox look well off the pace sadly.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 14, 2019)

There it is


----------



## Badgers (Aug 14, 2019)

Should have got the win but great saves by the Chelski keeper. 

Has been closer than it should be on paper and fair play to Chelski. LFC won Friday night and Chelski got beaten Sunday so should be a bit more in the Red legs  

LFC midfield has been flaky and both teams possession has been weak.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Aug 14, 2019)

3-1 was my predicted score so one more goal please

Not a Chelski penalty


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 14, 2019)

Another trophy for Jürgen and the boys.


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 14, 2019)

Well done Liverpool. Should have gone to pens after 90 mins imo. Anyway we gave you a good game , very proud of our youngsters.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 15, 2019)

Made hard work of that


----------



## Badgers (Aug 15, 2019)

Daniel Sturridge, 29, looks set to sign for Turkish side Trabzonspor in a deal worth 3m euros (£2.8m) per season.

Also looks like Lovren off to Roma for around €15m


----------



## cybershot (Aug 15, 2019)

Why on earth are we playing on Saturday after travelling all the way over there? 

Liverpool vs Chelsea Extended Highlights


----------



## moody (Aug 15, 2019)

I am thinking of putting a tenner on mane out scoring salah this season.


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 15, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Why on earth are we playing on Saturday after travelling all the way over there?
> 
> Liverpool vs Chelsea Extended Highlights


Prob same reason Chelsea played Sunday before the game


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2019)

BBC PL table predictions
Your Premier League predictions: How your table for 2019-20 looks




Not loads to disagree with there. Not sure about Everton in 7th above Wolves/Leicester and think Norwich will stay up.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 16, 2019)

Liverpool goalkeeper Adrian could miss Southampton game after a pitch invader injured his ankle


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2019)

FFS


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2019)

Klopp said:


> There's no doubt about how much we love our fans, there's no doubt about that at all, but if they all could stop doing that


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2019)

Cometh the hour, cometh the Lonergan


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 16, 2019)

I wouldn't mind but I just put Adrian in my fantasy team


----------



## steveo87 (Aug 16, 2019)

Thought he looked familiar...


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 17, 2019)

steveo87 said:


> View attachment 181154
> Thought he looked familiar...



Looks likes he's making _that noise_ again.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2019)

Going to equal the club record of 11 Premier League wins in a row 


> Southampton have lost their last four Premier League matches against Liverpool, conceding 11 goals and scoring just once.





> Southampton are winless in six league games, drawing three and losing three.


----------



## moody (Aug 17, 2019)

mane!


----------



## N_igma (Aug 17, 2019)

What a goal! Needed that too, we’ve been terrible this half.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2019)

Bobby


----------



## belboid (Aug 17, 2019)

Karius is smiling


----------



## tommers (Aug 17, 2019)

Yeah, he does do that every now and again.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 17, 2019)

Southampton vs Liverpool Extended


----------



## Badgers (Aug 20, 2019)

Liverpool Fastest To 300 Points In The League Under Klopp


> After the game against Southampton, it was announced that the club had reached 300 points in the league under Klopp in just 146 games. This beat Danglish’s previous club record of 300 points in 150 games set back in 1989. Not to shabby a record for what many consider the most competitive league in the world.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Aug 20, 2019)

Good chart that


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 20, 2019)

Mrs SI sent me it. She liked the maths of it.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 21, 2019)

Liverpool are unbeaten in their last eight matches against Arsenal in all competitions (W4, D4). 

No other Premier League fixture has seen more goals than matches between Liverpool and Arsenal (155 goals in 54 games).


----------



## Badgers (Aug 22, 2019)

Studge off to Trabzonspor. Was inevitable but still a shame he is leaving Anfield. Hope the lad stays fit and gets plenty of games.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 24, 2019)

Firmino can break Liverpool & Premier League records today


> Two goals for Firmino will see him become the club’s most prolific league scorer against today’s opponents. Gordon Hodgson and Robbie Fowler (nine each) have one more than him.
> 
> He will become the first Brazilian to score 50 Premier League goals if he nets once today.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 24, 2019)

Also needs just one for 50 Prem goals.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 24, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Also needs just one for 50 Prem goals.


As in the quote above 

Hope the lad scores. Definitely my favourite LFC player right now and deserves to break records.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 24, 2019)

Clearly not in the same league as Martial though.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 24, 2019)

It's sweet they're counting all Martial's goals but only Bobby's league ones. And ignoring the many, many assists.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 24, 2019)

S☼I said:


> It's sweet they're counting all Martial's goals but only Bobby's league ones. And ignoring the many, many assists.


They have to have something bless em.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 24, 2019)

Bit nervous but expected strong line up...

Liverpool XI: Adrián, Fabinho, Van Dijk, Wijnaldum, Firmino, Mané, Salah, Henderson, Robertson, Matip, Alexander-Arnold

Subs: Kelleher, Milner, Gomez, Oxlade-Chamberlain, Lallana, Shaqiri, Origi


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 24, 2019)

I expected Gomez to be VVD's partner from the off but Matip is a really underrated player. He's loads better than when he arrived.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 24, 2019)

Great pressing first half but a few scares along the way. That goal is a bit of a relief, hopefully they can keep this intensity going second half.


S☼I said:


> Matip is a really underrated player. He's loads better than when he arrived.


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 24, 2019)

Can't believe he's still on the pitch. Clear peno if Matip hadn't of scored.


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 24, 2019)

Sweet sweet justice.

Shirt pulling cunt!


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 24, 2019)

Did Klopp's teeth get bigger?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 24, 2019)

Not watching. Fair score?


----------



## steveo87 (Aug 24, 2019)

Remember when people were saying David Luiz was going to make Arsenal's defence solid?
Great days.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 24, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Not watching. Fair score?


Arsenal had a couple of chances they should have scored first half. Overall LFC should have had a couple more really.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 24, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> Did Klopp's teeth get bigger?


Yes. Some time ago.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 24, 2019)

Get the Ox on against his old team


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 24, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> Did Klopp's teeth get bigger?


No he just put John Bishop's in by mistake this morning


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 24, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Not watching. Fair score?


Yup


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 24, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Yes. Some time ago.


Maybe next year the thread will be klippety klopp.


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 24, 2019)

They look like Ali pulling the rope a dope at 3 nil.  So composed.

Very good performance today.


----------



## BCBlues (Aug 24, 2019)

steveo87 said:


> Remember when people were saying David Luiz was going to make Arsenal's defence solid?
> Great days.



Frank Lampard wasn't saying that


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 24, 2019)

So the Arse wake up and we take Bobby off and bring the Banana on 

This could get interesting


----------



## Badgers (Aug 24, 2019)

Annoying consolation goal for the Arse


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 24, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Annoying consolation goal for the Arse


And annoying for all Fantasy managers with two Liverpool defenders


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 24, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Annoying consolation goal for the Arse


To be honest I think we still look like we can concede once the midfield defensive shield-wall tires. They had some very tidy players on the pitch so I'd of taken that result all day TBH, they could have had one early on which would have rocked us more than a late consolation. I don't like team changes after a late goal though it fucks up the flow and I'm sorry to any of his fans but I can't believe we haven't let Banana go. 

Good to see Mo finding early form and Bobby has been on fire since he came back from his break. 

They look leaner and meaner than ever though


----------



## Badgers (Aug 24, 2019)

If we keep pressing at that pace for 90 minutes with the attack on form we can concede goals.


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 24, 2019)

Badgers said:


> If we keep pressing at that pace for 90 minutes with the attack on form we can concede goals.


Absolutely. I was hoping they'd give us more of a game but they sat back way too much for an Arsenal side


----------



## steveo87 (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## cybershot (Aug 24, 2019)

How has vvd blagged full red socks?


----------



## steveo87 (Aug 25, 2019)

"I'm Virgil Van Dijk, and I'd like all red socks."
Kit man: "Sound."

or

I think it's just tape.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 25, 2019)

steveo87 said:


> "I'm Virgil Van Dijk, and I'd like all red socks."
> Kit man: "Sound."


----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2019)

Pretty scathing report on the BBC (which I will dutifully share on the Arse thread for the record  


> Arsenal's scant consolation in losing to Liverpool is that they have got their annual visit to Anfield out of the way early - and this defeat was not quite as harrowing as some suffered in recent seasons.
> 
> The statistics after this 3-1 loss, which left Liverpool with the only 100% record in the Premier League, lay like rubble around the feet of manager Unai Emery and his side.
> 
> ...


Arsenal: Bruising Liverpool defeat shows the huge gulf Unai Emery's side still have to bridge


----------



## cybershot (Aug 25, 2019)

Liverpool vs Arsenal HL English Final


----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2019)

Next PL game away to Burnley
Saturday 31st August 17:30

September PL fixtures all look winnable  

 

Chelsea away might not be a stroll but on current respective form it should be a win


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2019)

> Salah has been directly involved in more Premier League goals against Arsenal than he has any other side (eight; six goals and two assists).


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 28, 2019)

Bobby Duncan: Liverpool reject accusations of 'mentally bullying' youth team player

He can fuck off then  Smells like $terling


----------



## Badgers (Aug 28, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Bobby Duncan: Liverpool reject accusations of 'mentally bullying' youth team player
> 
> He can fuck off then  Smells like $terling


Listened to a couple of podcasts on this today. Seems like his agent is manipulating this. He is hardly an important cog in the LFC wheel is he :rollseyes:


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 28, 2019)

"scored in the 6-0 friendly defeat of Tranmere in July"

I hope that's the highlight of his career now he's allowed his agent to turn cunt against the club. Interesting that he's a former Shiteh player 

Fuck him, and his sports business professional advisor. Saif Rubie




Take your sorry ass to down the road lad.

Carra is furious


----------



## Badgers (Aug 28, 2019)

More interesting is the talk of Klopp leaving at end of contract. 


> The Reds boss is under contract with the European champions until 2022, but says he is likely to take a break from the game in three years


There are several stories/sources on this.

Can hardly blame the chap. He has been 1000 mph at a few clubs and deserves a rest. I know the Germany job is calling too and doubt he is going to rush to Barca/Juve/Real just for the money after Liverpool.

Question is who follows?

Steven Gerrard? 
Pepijn Lijnders?
Jerzy Dudek? 
Jordan Henderson player manager? 
One of the Neville family? 
Sol Campbell?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 28, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> "scored in the 6-0 friendly defeat of Tranmere in July"
> 
> I hope that's the highlight of his career now he's allowed his agent to turn cunt against the club. Interesting that he's a former Shiteh player
> 
> ...



He needs to have a WhatsApp chat with Emre Can and Coutinho about the spoils of war


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 28, 2019)

Badgers said:


> More interesting is the talk of Klopp leaving at end of contract.
> 
> There are several stories/sources on this.
> 
> ...









If Klopp goes in in 2022 we'll be back where we started when Rogers came  He will change his mind and become the next Shanks  fingers crossed.


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 28, 2019)

It's hotting up...
Jamie Carragher (@Carra23) on Twitter


----------



## Badgers (Aug 28, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> If Klopp goes in in 2022 we'll be back where we started when Rogers came  He will change his mind and become the next Shanks  fingers crossed.


I reckon there is a small chance he will stay. He is 1000mph bloke and has been over three clubs. No doubt he loves this team and town but I can't see him staying past 2022


----------



## Badgers (Aug 28, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> It's hotting up...
> Jamie Carragher (@Carra23) on Twitter


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 28, 2019)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 182375


Yup. I feel a bit sorry for that lad for getting taken in but fuck him. If you're not in control of your agent you're not in control of your career


----------



## Badgers (Aug 28, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Yup. I feel a bit sorry for that lad for getting taken in but fuck him. If you're not in control of your agent you're not in control of your career


It is a bit more troubling due to the Gerrard connection


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 28, 2019)

Badgers said:


> It is a bit more troubling due to the Gerrard connection


That's what the agent has played on though to naively try and publicly force the club. I can't see him ever playing for us after that and I can see it costing him a pretty penny in future fees to recover his purchase costs from Citeh in damages over time. All smells of rat shit to me.
If he wanted bullying he'll receive it in trying to blackmail the club like this. It's enough to end your career sadly. All a bit Joey Bartonesque.
It's not many northern clubs way to do business in the public domain like this and to be fair we've made big efforts to reel this back in in recent times. Klopp will be fucked off with this lad.

He'll be fucked off by the kop that's for sure.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 28, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> That's what the agent has played on though to naively try and publicly force the club. I can't see him ever playing for us after that and I can see it costing him a pretty penny in future fees to recover his purchase costs from Citeh in damages over time. All smells of rat shit to me.
> If he wanted bullying he'll receive it in trying to blackmail the club like this. It's enough to end your career sadly. All a bit Joey Bartonesque.
> It's not many northern clubs way to do business in the public domain like this and to be fair we've made big efforts to reel this back in in recent times. Klopp will be fucked off with this lad.
> 
> He'll be fucked off by the kop that's for sure.


Yup 

In other news... 

Matip playing better than Van Dijk?


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 28, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Yup
> 
> In other news...
> 
> Matip playing better than Van Dijk?


About time he stepped up to be fair.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 28, 2019)

Same agent as Odemwingie, who famously drove to QPR on deadline day when no deal existed! Says it all.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 28, 2019)

Liverpool's potential CL foes confirmed ahead of group stage draw


> Liverpool are set to find out their Champions League group stage opponents tomorrow and the list of teams the Reds can play has now finally been confirmed.


----------



## belboid (Aug 28, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Liverpool's potential CL foes confirmed ahead of group stage draw


Ajax, Bruges, Red Star would be fun


----------



## Badgers (Aug 29, 2019)

*Carabao Cup third round draw*


> Wolves v Reading
> Oxford United v West Ham United
> Watford v Swansea City
> Brighton & Hove Albion v Aston Villa
> ...


Play up Preston


----------



## Badgers (Aug 29, 2019)

> Using the (not yet, and probably never will be) patented Liverpool.com Difficulty Index (LDI) , we have calculated how difficult every single Champions League draw from Liverpool's past actually was.


The insane math behind Liverpool's CL draw, and what it means for 2019/20 hopes


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 29, 2019)

belboid said:


> Ajax, Bruges, Red Star would be fun


Of course on the flip side Atletico Madrid, Inter and Galatasaray would not.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 29, 2019)

Well it would but not as much lol


----------



## Badgers (Aug 29, 2019)

England squad 2pm
Champions league 5pm

The champions league draws are annoying with all the build up and shite.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 29, 2019)

Badgers said:


> England squad 2pm
> Champions league 5pm
> 
> The champions league draws are annoying with all the build up and shite.


yeh they're such wankers that they don't let liverpool through to the final without all the annoying preliminaries


----------



## Badgers (Aug 29, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh they're such wankers that they don't let liverpool through to the final without all the annoying preliminaries


You have got some nerve posting in this thread #emeryout


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 29, 2019)

Badgers said:


> You have got some nerve posting in this thread #emeryout


yeh #emeryout & #kloppin


----------



## Badgers (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 29, 2019)

Napoli Genk and Salzburg, will take that


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 29, 2019)

Oof, good luck Slavia Prague


----------



## Maggot (Aug 29, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Napoli Genk and Salzburg, will take that


The only thing I know about Genk, is that they used to be called KFC Winterslag.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 29, 2019)

Maggot said:


> The only thing I know about Genk, is that they used to be called KFC Winterslag.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 29, 2019)

Maggot said:


> The only thing I know about Genk, is that they used to be called KFC Winterslag.


I want them to win the whole tournament


----------



## rekil (Aug 29, 2019)

Bermuda has a club called "Flanagan's Onions F.C".  Nearly as good as Guam's "Quality Distributors".


----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2019)

VVD


----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2019)

Not bad CL league schedule this. Would rather not be playing City or Spuds same week as CL fixtures but at least the PL fixtures are at home


----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2019)

City have a tougher looking November which is pleasing. 

 

Away in Italy on Wednesday. It should be a stroll (like their whole group) for City but they WANT that CL trophy badly. Flying back on Thursday for a couple of days before heading to Fortress Anfield on Saturday for a 3pm kick off.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 31, 2019)

*UEFA Player of the Year votes:*
1. Virgil van Dijk – 305 points 
2. Lionel Messi – 207 points 
3. Cristiano Ronaldo – 74 points 
4. Alisson - 57 points
5. Sadio Mané – 51 points
6. Mohamed Salah – 49 points


----------



## Badgers (Aug 31, 2019)

In other rankings 

https://www.forbes.com/athletes/list/

Top 100 highest earning 'sports people' has a fair few footballers (only two F1 drivers as an aside) but only one LFC player coming in 98th.

Behind.. 

Pogba in 44th
Sánchez in 53rd
Ozil in 57th 
Bale in 89th 

Not that money matters but it is interesting to see talent vs reward and happiness.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## N_igma (Aug 31, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Away in Italy on Wednesday. It should be a stroll (like their whole group) for City but they WANT that CL trophy badly. Flying back on Thursday for a couple of days before heading to Fortress Anfield on Saturday for a 3pm kick off.



There’s no chance in hell that’ll be a 3pm Saturday kick off (although it would be great if it was). Those games aren’t televised and this one will definitely be on tv. I’m guessing they’ll move it to a Sunday 4pm game.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 31, 2019)

Mildly getting obsessed with our socks this season. Clearly a number of players don’t like the two toned ness of them. Number of them seem to have the green either taped up or something or much lower down and then others high and proud. It’s rather distracting.


----------



## moody (Aug 31, 2019)

mane to score first.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 31, 2019)

Is there radio coverage of this?


----------



## moody (Aug 31, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Is there radio coverage of this?



I always pirate a stream on totalsportstek

https://www.totalsportek.com/new-england-patriots-live-stream/


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 31, 2019)

Good game good game.


----------



## N_igma (Aug 31, 2019)

Bit concerned there with Mane the way he reacted getting subbed. Don’t think he was happy with Salah glory hunting and not passing. Maybe they don’t get on well after all? 

Still 13 in a row record breakers! Ynwa.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2019)

I would be more concered if Mané did not have that level of passion. 

Salah, Mané and Firmino are all hunting records. Regardless it was a 3-0 win against a tough PL side


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 1, 2019)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 182448


Napoli will be a very nasty occasion, mark my words.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Napoli will be a very nasty occasion, mark my words.


Yup  would be a huge bonus to start the CL group campaign with an away win at Napoli. 

Early kick off home to Newcastle on the 14/09 then all remaining September games are away.

17/09 Napoli - CL
22/09 Chelsea - PL
25/09 MK Don's - EFL
28/09 Sheff Utd - PL


----------



## cybershot (Sep 2, 2019)

Burnley vs Liverpool MOTD


----------



## Badgers (Sep 4, 2019)

> Mane's streak of playing 50 games at Anfield without losing is a longer streak than any other player has achieved on any other ground in Premier League history (W40 D10).


Mane sets remarkable Liverpool record with bit of Southampton help


----------



## Badgers (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Sep 5, 2019)

More important voting issues discussed by the Red Men


----------



## steveo87 (Sep 5, 2019)

Badgers said:


> More important voting issues discussed by the Red Men


----------



## Badgers (Sep 6, 2019)

Do I have it right that the front three will all be resting/training over the international break? Fabinho too?

Good to give Allison and Keita a bit more time to mend too 

That is the good news. The bad news is that the international break is shit and nobody really cares.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 7, 2019)

> Lionel Messi will be allowed to leave Barcelona on a free transfer next summer, should the 32-year-old Argentina forward desire, owing to a clause in his contract.




Wages might be a bit too cheeky


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 7, 2019)

Why would he go anywhere else? I wouldn't. I don't think I'd even particularly want a 33 year old Messi


----------



## Badgers (Sep 7, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Why would he go anywhere else? I wouldn't. I don't think I'd even particularly want a 33 year old Messi


Just for a season


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 7, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Just for a season


I suppose. Decent backup for Hendo


----------



## Badgers (Sep 8, 2019)

> Virgil van Dijk, 28, has agreed a new six-year deal at *Liverpool* after the club moved to keep the Netherlands defender in the wake of Harry Maguire's £80m move to *Manchester United*.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 8, 2019)

Flashback to a great Sturridge goal


----------



## Badgers (Sep 10, 2019)

Last night I dreamt they lost 1-0 to Southampton


----------



## Badgers (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Sep 12, 2019)

8th place 

Think it is a ranking based on the last 5 years though. Otherwise I doubt Man Utd would be top 10


----------



## cybershot (Sep 12, 2019)

Even if it is based of last 5 years, two of those we reached the final, so you'd think top 5 at least! Anyway, who cares, we do our talking on the pitch!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 12, 2019)

Free TAW Special: Marvin Sordell On The #LetsShirtTalk Campaign

Good podcast about mental health in football.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 12, 2019)

Fekir article/interview

Nabil Fékir talks about his failed move to Liverpool for the 1st time | Get French Football News


> “You want the truth? Even I don’t know – I promise you! I did my medical and then (Liverpool) decided not to sign me. At some point they wanted to have me believe it was because of my knee – but an excuse needed to be found because the medical tests that I did at Clairefontaine were very clear – my knee is perfectly fine and I feel fine. There are no issues at all with my knee.”



Interesting comparison I heard earlier was that Fekir has spent a LOT less time injured during his career than Keita  which is surprising given the difference in signing fees between the two players.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 13, 2019)

Predictions for tomorrow then?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 13, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Fekir article/interview
> 
> Nabil Fékir talks about his failed move to Liverpool for the 1st time | Get French Football News
> 
> ...


----------



## cybershot (Sep 13, 2019)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 184046
> 
> 
> Predictions for tomorrow then?



One thing for sure should be the return of the ‘Steve Bruce, he’s got a big fat head’ chant.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 13, 2019)

I am calling 4-1


----------



## Numbers (Sep 14, 2019)

Badgers said:


> I am calling 4-1


200/1 for Newcastle to win 4-1


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2019)

Numbers said:


> 200/1 for Newcastle to win 4-1


Had a quid on LFC to win 7-0 @ 75/1


----------



## BCBlues (Sep 14, 2019)

1-1 @ 18/1.
Someone's gotta stop that juggernaut.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Had a quid on LFC to win 7-0 @ 75/1


 

Perhaps 7-0 was optimistic


----------



## belboid (Sep 14, 2019)

I’ve actually remembered this is on telly! So much for doing anything useful today


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2019)

Come on you Reds


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2019)

Not an ideal start


----------



## belboid (Sep 14, 2019)

Not a bad comeback tho


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2019)

Aye, not bad Mané 

Missed the penalty shout  as I was getting a cake out the oven


----------



## belboid (Sep 14, 2019)

Would have been bloody soft.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2019)

Divock


----------



## belboid (Sep 14, 2019)

belboid said:


> Would have been bloody soft.


Hmm, tho watching it back, it was pretty clearly a pen


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2019)

Badgers said:


> I am calling 4-1


Come on FFS


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2019)

That was gold from Bobby and Salah  especially with 11 defenders in the penalty area.


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 14, 2019)

Nice Brucie bonus there...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2019)

High scoring day for some of the 'Big Five' teams by the look of things.

Spuds 4 up and Chelsea 3 up at half time. City will likely put a few past Norwich later and Arsenal have Watford tomorrow


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2019)

Like that


----------



## steveo87 (Sep 14, 2019)

It's far too early for this shit....


----------



## moody (Sep 14, 2019)

mane scores first, in the first half, yet again


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2019)

Norwich


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 14, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Norwich


Not happy about Carra saying that the Canaries have just beaten "the best side in Europe".  He does come out with some shite


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Not happy about Carra saying that the Canaries have just beaten "the best side in Europe".  He does come out with some shite


I heard that too  am sure it was a slip of the tongue


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 14, 2019)

Badgers said:


> I heard that too  am sure it was a slip of the tongue


He'll be getting some twitter stick I hope


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2019)

So 5 points clear and +1 GD then

A long season lies ahead but I am enjoying the moment.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 15, 2019)

Liverpool vs Newcastle United MOTD


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2019)

Stats... 

Mane is now unbeaten in 51 games at Anfield, although one of those was in a Southampton shirt.

Mane completing his half-century for Liverpool on Saturday means he is the first player in Premier League history not to taste a home defeat in 50 games.

He is a remarkable player, pulling well clear of Salah (41), Alex (41), Jaap Stam (40) and Arjen Robben (35) in the process.


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Sep 17, 2019)

> Andy Robertson will be assessed after missing Mondays' session. “Robbo didn’t train today and we have to see. It is not a major thing, it was more precautionary today, but it is not 100% sure [he will be available]. We will have to test it tomorrow and then we will see.”


----------



## Badgers (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Sep 17, 2019)

Predictions Reds?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 17, 2019)

Close win.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 17, 2019)

0-2 to the Reds


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 17, 2019)

Someone will get stabbed up the bum but we'll win 2-3


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 17, 2019)

I've got visitors round viewing the gaff for the landlord in 10 minutes for when we eventually jog on. They will be getting a whistle-stop viewing.


----------



## moody (Sep 17, 2019)

so, mane to score first for liverpool and in the first half of the game.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 17, 2019)

When’s Allison back?


----------



## moody (Sep 17, 2019)

cybershot said:


> When’s Allison back?



it was only supposed to be a couple of weeks originally


----------



## Badgers (Sep 17, 2019)

moody said:


> it was only supposed to be a couple of weeks originally


I thought it was 4-6 weeks?


----------



## moody (Sep 17, 2019)

dunno mate.

I'd play the ox instead of bobby f for the first half at least


----------



## Badgers (Sep 17, 2019)

> Liverpool didn’t attempt a single shot on target in their 0-1 UEFA Champions League Group Stage defeat away at Napoli last season. This is the only time in their last 74 games in the competition that they haven’t attempted one.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 17, 2019)

Late


----------



## Badgers (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## moody (Sep 17, 2019)

it's close, the italians have looked better at times.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 17, 2019)

Surprised to see so many empty seats.


----------



## moody (Sep 17, 2019)

BRING ON THE OX!


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 17, 2019)

moody said:


> it's close, the italians have looked better at times.


Yeah I thought the ref played well for them to be fair.


----------



## BCBlues (Sep 17, 2019)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 184407



Good job his heads facing that way


----------



## N_igma (Sep 17, 2019)

That was pretty awful. Final ball was severely lacking, front three not firing on all cylinders and Robertson looked like he was carrying a knock or something should’ve been taken off. I was impressed with Koulibaly serious defender. 

Would rather get beat tonight than on Sunday so hopefully it was just an off night. We will go again YNWA.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 18, 2019)

Napoli vs Liverpool Extended


----------



## Badgers (Sep 19, 2019)

Robert Firmino Arrested


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 19, 2019)

God Badgers  don't shit me up like that man!

_Representatives for the Brazilian, asked if their client was guilty, said “Si señor”.

_


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 19, 2019)

My daughter leaned over the bannister a few days ago and said, apropos of nothing: "Daddy!_ Si señor! Give the ball to Bobby and he will score!"_

I lol'd


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2019)

Looking at the Big Five clubs fixture. LFC have the toughest (on paper) with Chelski away  should be winnable but I expect Chelski will be going for this at home.

Spurs away to Leicester should be a tougher test than Palace but expecting a home win.

City at home to Watford should be a rugby score but said that against Norwich #noeasygames

Arse home to Villa the same likely win


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 20, 2019)

I'm staying in a 10 bedroom Airbnb tonight in Anfield, where every room is named after a Liverpool player 

Bets on who I, err, sleep in?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2019)

Fez909 said:


> I'm staying in a 10 bedroom Airbnb tonight in Anfield, where every room is named after a Liverpool player
> 
> Bets on who I, err, sleep in?


Current squad?


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 20, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Current squad?


Mostly, though Steevie G gets a room...err, can't remember the rest (and I'm not watching his 10 minute intro video again  )


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 20, 2019)

Fuck it, I rewatched. And was well wrong. There's 9 rooms, and a mix of old and new. Amusingly he called the TAA room the "Terrance Trent Arnold" room. Obviously a soul fan 

1. Klopp
2. TAA
3. Stevie G
4. Mane
5. Fowler
6. Origi
7. Keegan
8. Barnes
9. Salah


----------



## cybershot (Sep 20, 2019)

Fez909 said:


> Fuck it, I rewatched. And was well wrong. There's 9 rooms, and a mix of old and new. Amusingly he called the TAA room the "Terrance Trent Arnold" room. Obviously a soul fan
> 
> 1. Klopp
> 2. TAA
> ...



Dude calls himself a fan but doesn’t put gerrard as room 8 or fowler as room 9? 

You’ll be in mane.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2019)

Fez909 said:


> Fuck it, I rewatched. And was well wrong. There's 9 rooms, and a mix of old and new. Amusingly he called the TAA room the "Terrance Trent Arnold" room. Obviously a soul fan
> 
> 1. Klopp
> 2. TAA
> ...


Barnes for me


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2019)

Carragher believes Suarez cost Liverpool the Premier League title

Biting Bastard


----------



## shifting gears (Sep 20, 2019)

Fez909 said:


> I'm staying in a 10 bedroom Airbnb tonight in Anfield, where every room is named after a Liverpool player
> 
> Bets on who I, err, sleep in?



Hotel called 


You’re in Firminu

And if there’s a double booking then it’s Fabinhu


----------



## belboid (Sep 20, 2019)

Fez909 said:


> Amusingly he called the TAA room the "Terrance Trent Arnold" room.


We’ve all done that though. Haven’t we?


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 21, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Barnes for me


Correct!


----------



## cybershot (Sep 21, 2019)

Liverpool paid Manchester City £1m settlement over scouting complaint


----------



## steveo87 (Sep 21, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Liverpool paid Manchester City £1m settlement over scouting complaint


Username: Pep1

Password: Liverpool


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2019)

Nice one 

Lucky win for City today


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2019)

Predictions for Chelsea away today? 

Lawro calling 0-2 


> Liverpool need to improve on their performance against Napoli but this is a good fixture for them to do it. When you go and play one of the other big boys, you know you need to concentrate fully.


I reckon a 1-2 win today


----------



## steveo87 (Sep 22, 2019)

I'd take a loss today, if I'm honest.
Just to get it out of the way. 
Liverpool will still be top whatever happens, and it'll stop the 'will this be the weekend where Liverpool slip up?' narrative before it's started. Not to mention the over analysis of when Salah doesn't pass to Mane or vise versa


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2019)

steveo87 said:


> I'd take a loss today, if I'm honest.
> Just to get it out of the way.
> Liverpool will still be top whatever happens, and it'll stop the 'will this be the weekend where Liverpool slip up?' narrative before it's started. Not to mention the over analysis of when Salah doesn't pass to Mane or vise versa


Don't be soft lad 

Honestly think LFC will win this. Would be nice to get a few goals after City's lucky win yesterday but away will be happy with a 0-1 or 1-2 and four points clear


----------



## steveo87 (Sep 22, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Don't be soft lad
> 
> Honestly think LFC will win this. Would be nice to get a few goals after City's lucky win yesterday but away will be happy with a 0-1 or 1-2 and four points clear




Yeah, in the interim, I've had my breakfast and a brew, we're gonna smash them.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 22, 2019)

We should win on paper but Chelsea away never easy the young players will be hungry for it and probably pull of best performances of their careers so far.

Id normally be happy coming away with a draw here but to be honest, but I think we need to win this one if only to deflate city players natural high from yesterday.


----------



## steveo87 (Sep 22, 2019)

I've had another brew (X2) and my lunch. Now that you've all fully been updated on my dietary habits this Sunday, here are my thoughts:

If Chelsea play the defencive style (or lack thereof) then they're fucked. 
However, I do wonder if the extra (and unwarranted) focus on Salah and Mane will effect them.
Still 1-48 to Liverpool.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 22, 2019)

Martin Tyler really can’t stand Liverpool can he? He long is he going to moan about that offside.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 22, 2019)

Lol


----------



## cybershot (Sep 22, 2019)

Those last 20 minutes were a bit too much. Found myself stuck in my phone rather than watching.


----------



## planetgeli (Sep 22, 2019)

You won boys and girls. Against Chelsea away. 5 points clear (Better forget the goal difference thing). I expected more cheer. Well done.

Maybe you're all in church or something.


----------



## steveo87 (Sep 22, 2019)

planetgeli said:


> You won boys and girls. Against Chelsea away. 5 points clear (Better forget the goal difference thing). I expected more cheer. Well done.
> 
> Maybe you're all in church or something.



Nah, it's normal now. Liverpool, best team in the land.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2019)

Thought LFC were still lacking cohesion. Fair play to Chelsea, they played pretty well given their squad limitations. Kante is a hell of a player!

City winning was really a forgone conclusion but thay scoreline  Spurs and Chelsea both losing again puts them both 10 points behind LFC. Thought Arse were going to drop at least 2 points too but there it was is.

So only three of the 'Big Five' teams are top five.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2019)

> Liverpool chalked up a 15th consecutive Premier League win on Sunday at Stamford Bridge, with only Manchester City putting together a longer run in top-flight history, when they won 18 between August and December 2017.


Just four more wins for that record: 

28/09 - Sheff Utd v Liverpool
05/10 - Liverpool v Leicester 
20/10 - Man Utd v Liverpool 
27/10 - Liverpool v Tottenham

Doable but not easy. Leicester are tough but playing at Anfield is a bonus. Only one Big Five team in Spurs but again at Anfield. The two away games against mid-table teams should be winnable.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2019)

Liverpool FC 'assessing impact' of Thomas Cook collapse


> Concern has grown among Liverpool fans in recent days for supporters jetting into Merseyside for hospitality packages for home games at Anfield.
> 
> And there have also been worries for Reds who've booked through the club's official travel partner Thomas Cook to watch Jurgen Klopp's men away in Europe, with Champions League games against Genk and FC Salzburg in forthcoming weeks.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2019)

Roberto Firmino against the rest of the Big Five  PL teams:

8G + 3A vs Arsenal
5G + 5A vs Man City 
2G + 1A vs Spurs
1G + 2A vs Chelsea


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2019)

Fifa Awards


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 23, 2019)

So VVD didn't win - ridiculous tbh. But Alisson and Jürgen did, so can't complain too much.

No Man City players in team of the year. I'd have had Laporte instead of twatface Ramos


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2019)

VVD was robbed


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2019)

Sadio Mane injury confirmed by Klopp after Liverpool beat Chelsea

Mané out for next.game with a dead leg  not ideal but MK Don's a good game to rest players.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2019)

Hopefully Chelsea will deal with this prick


----------



## cybershot (Sep 24, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Liverpool FC 'assessing impact' of Thomas Cook collapse


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## BCBlues (Sep 24, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Hopefully Chelsea will deal with this prick




He looks and sounds like a Sun reading dickhead. Ignore him. You won fair and square, two great saves from Kepa kept the score down. We played well in the second half but Liverpool have that confidence about them that usually ends up winning the league.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 24, 2019)

Exclusive: New Balance and Liverpool head to High Court in...

To be honest. I kinda hope new balance win. Nike’s kits are so freaking boring.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Exclusive: New Balance and Liverpool head to High Court in...
> 
> To be honest. I kinda hope new balance win. Nike’s kits are so freaking boring.


Been listening to the Red Men TV podcast discussing this. 

I am not a fan of Nike kits or their business practices. What was raised is that New Balance did not cope with demand well and lack the global distribution/retail reach of Nike.

Nike made an offer of £70m per season. NB had a clause in the contract stating that if they could match a rival offer they could retain the rights and they offered the same money. What LFC are saying is money aside they can't match the distribution/retail reach of Nike hence the court battle.

Adidas dumped LFC and are paying Man Utd £75m a season


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Exclusive: New Balance and Liverpool head to High Court in...
> 
> To be honest. I kinda hope new balance win. Nike’s kits are so freaking boring.


You subscribed to the Athletic? Been toying with the idea as subscription offer only about £2.50pcm


----------



## cybershot (Sep 24, 2019)

Badgers said:


> You subscribed to the Athletic? Been toying with the idea as subscription offer only about £2.50pcm



Nope. 

Yeah was gutted when we lost Adidas, the warrior kits were awful but the new balance ones have been surprisingly good in my opinion especially the 125 year one. Still regret not getting that jersey. 

I don’t think LFC’s argument about distribution will stand up in court so if new balance have a clause and have acted on it, then they will probably win.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 25, 2019)

> Sky Sports owns the rights to the Carabao Cup and has chosen to show Portsmouth vs Southampton on Tuesday, with *MK Dons vs Liverpool being shown on Wednesday*. It means Arsenal, Spurs, United, City and Chelsea all miss out on live TV coverage of their games.


Might watch a bit of this later


----------



## cybershot (Sep 25, 2019)

I’ll probably whack it on in the background as I need to work this evening.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 25, 2019)

cybershot said:


> I’ll probably whack it on in the background as I need to work this evening.




Get the feeling I might listen on the wireless in bed


----------



## Badgers (Sep 25, 2019)

Kelleher, Hoever, Gomez, Lovren, Milner, Oxlade-Chamberlain, Lallana, KeIta, Elliott, Brewster, Jones.

Interesting line up  fair play to the lad Elliott starting for LFC only 16 years and 174 days old


----------



## cybershot (Sep 25, 2019)

He had a good game. Unlucky not to score.


----------



## moody (Sep 25, 2019)

another win. bit pissed that we didn't get more goals but we played a lot of youngsters so fair play, the early rounds of cup games is a good way of giving these guys valuable match time and seeing what they're all about.

no mane tonight  :-(


----------



## belboid (Sep 25, 2019)

Nice easy draw for the next round


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2019)

belboid said:


> Nice easy draw for the next round


 could have been a lot easier  at least it is at Anfield and it is not against City.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2019)

Back to the PL campaign on Saturday and away to Sheffield Utd.

Sheffield United are not doing bad in 10th place. Level with Chelsea and Tottenham on points  along with three other mid table teams. 

Drew 2-2 away to Chelsea
Won 2-0 away to Everton


----------



## belboid (Sep 27, 2019)

Liverpool FC fail in move to trademark the word ‘Liverpool’

All in good faith tho


----------



## steveo87 (Sep 27, 2019)

Bareing in mind Peter Moore's old job, the whole process was a very *EA* thing to do.


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 27, 2019)

belboid said:


> Liverpool FC fail in move to trademark the word ‘Liverpool’
> 
> All in good faith tho


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Back to the PL campaign on Saturday and away to Sheffield Utd.
> 
> Sheffield United are not doing bad in 10th place. Level with Chelsea and Tottenham on points  along with three other mid table teams.
> 
> ...


Early kick off tomorrow  will be watching this one


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 27, 2019)

belboid said:


> Liverpool FC fail in move to trademark the word ‘Liverpool’
> 
> All in good faith tho





> The club’s trademark application came to light two months ago, with the club insisting it was purely “in the context of football products and services” and to stop people benefiting from the sale of what they described as *“inauthentic products”* relating to Jürgen Klopp’s European champions.


What the fuck would the lads and lasses sell outside the ground if that happened?

Bit of of a soft fucking move all round other than it'll give our brethren across the park something to froth from their bitter little spittle holes with in the Wilmslow Hotel before they get slayed tomorrow


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 27, 2019)

Have officially asked Mrs SI for the Anfield Tour for my 50th in 20 months' (!) time. Hopefully Phil Thommo or Barney Kennedy


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2019)

> Liverpool could face expulsion from the Carabao Cup if they are found to have fielded an ineligible player against MK Dons on Wednesday.
> 
> The EFL is investigating the third-round win, in which Liverpool fielded four teenagers in the starting line-up.
> 
> ...


----------



## cybershot (Sep 28, 2019)

Badgers said:


>



Nice to see we’re looking for new ways to exit domestic cup competitions as early as possible tbh.


----------



## belboid (Sep 28, 2019)

ffs

#Maneout


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 28, 2019)

Fair play to Sheffield, they're making a good go of it and creating some decent chances.


----------



## belboid (Sep 28, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> Fair play to Sheffield, they're making a good go of it and creating some decent chances.


Well timed


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2019)

Phew


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 28, 2019)

That's brutal


----------



## cybershot (Sep 28, 2019)

Good result as doubt Everton will be doing us any favours this evening.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Good result as doubt Everton will be doing us any favours this evening.


Everton at home but would be amazed if they concede less than 3 this afternoon.

Chelsea likely to beat Brighton at home. Spuds vs Southampton is the 'Big Five' game that interests me this weekend, lot of pressure on Poch  expect Arse will win tomorrow.


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 28, 2019)

WTF is that kit Citeh are wearing


----------



## cybershot (Sep 28, 2019)

Comes to something when a 5 point lead still doesn’t feel good enough. A loss and a draw and we’re done on goal difference. Really need to make sure the games to citeh at least this season are not lost.


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 28, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Comes to something when a 5 point lead still doesn’t feel good enough. A loss and a draw and we’re done on goal difference. Really need to make sure the games to citeh at least this season are not lost.


Just makes winning ugly even better. Everton could have done them today. Better sides will make their shabby back four pay.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 28, 2019)

Sheffield United vs Liverpool Extended


----------



## Badgers (Sep 30, 2019)

> Anfield was named after the Irish town of Annefield in Wexford, by the then Irish mayor of Liverpool who bought the land where the stadium now sits. The Kop is named after the Spion Kop, a hill in South Africa where many local soldiers died in the Boer War.



Is this correct?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 30, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Is this correct?


yes

or at least the spion kop bit is, don't know about the other thing


----------



## Badgers (Sep 30, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> yes


Good

I should read more


----------



## Badgers (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 30, 2019)

Badgers said:


>


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 30, 2019)

Badgers said:


>



bet klopp's got a bigger office! hell, even captain mainwaring had more space in dadn's army


----------



## JimW (Sep 30, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Good
> 
> I should read more


There's other Spion Kops around - one of the Sheffield clubs maybe? Can't recall.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 30, 2019)

JimW said:


> There's other Spion Kops around - one of the Sheffield clubs maybe? Can't recall.


all named after the same place in south africa


----------



## Badgers (Sep 30, 2019)

Allison  hope they ease him back in slowly. 

Liverpool remain cautious over Alisson as Reds await training return

That said our number two and three keepers have been decent. Going from Mignolet and Karuis to the current three is a huge leap forward.


----------



## JimW (Sep 30, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> all named after the same place in south africa


Yes, that was my point! Boer War home front stuff.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 30, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> bet klopp's got a bigger office! hell, even captain mainwaring had more space in dadn's army




#mainwaringout


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 30, 2019)

spion kop was very bloody


----------



## cybershot (Sep 30, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Is this correct?



The kop bit definitely is. I wrote an English paper on it for school back in the day. Got top marks.

Then re used it for history.


----------



## belboid (Sep 30, 2019)

JimW said:


> There's other Spion Kops around - one of the Sheffield clubs maybe? Can't recall.


both of them. Villa's kop (holte end) was the biggest. Preston's is the Bill Shankly Kop, Arsenal used to have one, Spurs still do.  Derby and Chesterfield used to, but I dont think they're in the new grounds.

The flagpole beside the anfield kop is from the Great Eastern, of course.


----------



## Numbers (Sep 30, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Is this correct?


Certainly a place of said name in Wexford, my brother-in-law for his sins is from New Ross.


----------



## planetgeli (Sep 30, 2019)

Spion Kop (stadiums) - Wikipedia


----------



## Badgers (Oct 1, 2019)

Matip and Shaq injured


----------



## Badgers (Oct 2, 2019)

> FC Salzburg are without a win in four matches in all competitions against English teams, failing to score three times (D1 L3)





> Liverpool have not lost at Anfield in European competition since October 2014, when they were beaten 3-0 by Real Madrid in the Champions League. Since then they have won 16 and drawn six games.





> Jurgen Klopp has never lost at Anfield as Liverpool manager in European competition (P19 - W15 D4 L0). Only Bob Paisley (29) has managed more games without losing at home with the Reds.


Looks good on paper 

My hope is the Redmen can get a couple of few early goals, shut up shop and rest the key players for Leicester at the weekend.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 2, 2019)

(Photo) Fresh details of Nike’s rumoured LFC kits for 2020/21 leaked – The Empire of The Kop


----------



## Badgers (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Oct 2, 2019)

Liverpool fined for fielding ineligible player in Carabao Cup

Just a fine and no replay


----------



## Badgers (Oct 2, 2019)

Very nice goal that


----------



## steveo87 (Oct 3, 2019)

Fucking madness, that.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 3, 2019)

That was more than a bit tense. 

The Redmen were good in the first half. Not great and aided but a nervous Salzburg. The second half was a bit scary. I thought it would end a draw but kudos to the Egyptian King 

Gomez was rusty and Hendo not at his best (despite playing a big part in a goal)  even VVD had a slip up 

Second in the table with -1 GD FFS 

Could have been worse!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 3, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Could have been worse!


Spurs concur.

(Sorry Mum!   )


----------



## Badgers (Oct 3, 2019)

Listening to a podcast this morning. They are discussing the player ratings and massive disagreements 


Badgers said:


> My hope is the Redmen can get a couple of few early goals, shut up shop and rest the key players for Leicester at the weekend.


That ^ went well


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 3, 2019)

How did Haaland look when he came on? Young beast? Destined for a much bigger team shortly?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 4, 2019)

Lawro vs Michael Johnson predictions 

 


Hope those LFC predictions come good. Leicester are going to be tough but at Anfield  

Predicting wins for all the Big Five clubs


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2019)

Morning Reds  

Was looking forward to watching this today but not being shown in the UK


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 5, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Morning Reds
> 
> Was looking forward to watching this today but not officially being shown in the UK


FTFY


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2019)

S☼I said:


> FTFY


Am sure I can find a stream. Am always unlucky with them


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 5, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Am sure I can find a stream. Am always unlucky with them


In box


----------



## binka (Oct 5, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Am sure I can find a stream. Am always unlucky with them


Try Kodi with Sportowa addon. I use a paid IPTV service but this is nearly as good and reliable ime


----------



## binka (Oct 5, 2019)

Nice of Klopp to give Leicester a fighting chance by starting lovren


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2019)

binka said:


> Nice of Klopp to give Leicester a fighting chance by starting lovren


I thought that was an odd pick. 

Gomez was out of form in the week but giving him game time then taking it away is nonsense


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 5, 2019)

Not a bad half. Tasty game in parts


----------



## steveo87 (Oct 5, 2019)

Balls.


----------



## steveo87 (Oct 5, 2019)

Nahhhhhhhhh


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## friedaweed (Oct 5, 2019)

If Noocassle beat Manure tomorrow Everton will be in the bottom 3. What a weekend.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2019)

Spurs    
Everton 
Villa


----------



## steveo87 (Oct 5, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> If Noocassle beat Manure tomorrow Everton will be in the bottom 3. What a weekend.


Plus if Newcastle do beat them, they'll be a point behind United!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> If Noocassle beat Manure tomorrow Everton will be in the bottom 3. What a weekend.


Always loved the Magpies. My second team


----------



## N_igma (Oct 5, 2019)

The winning streak continues. Have been less than convincing past few weeks but grinding out the results! Three years ago we would’ve lost or drawn most of those games.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 5, 2019)

N_igma said:


> The winning streak continues. Have been less than convincing past few weeks but grinding out the results! Three years ago we would’ve lost or drawn most of those games.


I was saying same thing to a friend a few mins ago.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2019)

I had the same feeling that 'a goal will come' and it did again. They should be taking these chances though.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 5, 2019)

Man City v Wolves isn't a gimmee either - Wolves haven't started well but have shored it up at the back lately. Expect City will win but y'know - they have to.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 5, 2019)

Interesting end to the game today and the fan boards are boiling with conspiracy about what kicked it off. Nice to see the lads all in to defend that one in unison better than they did Leicester's goal though.  

Plenty of theories on what was said my favourite of which is "You should of stayed at Newcastle dickhead and then would have scored a goal tomorrow" 

Man of the match James Milner gets it for me though with

"Look into the eyes, not around the eyes, you're under.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 5, 2019)

> James Milner definitely told Ayoze Perez that Yorkshire Tea was better than his preferred tea brand.


----------



## steveo87 (Oct 5, 2019)

friedaweed said:


>



"It's all right Ayoze, Lionel Messi came here and lost 4-0!"


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 6, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Interesting end to the game today and the fan boards are boiling with conspiracy about what kicked it off. Nice to see the lads all in to defend that one in unison better than they did Leicester's goal though.
> 
> Plenty of theories on what was said my favourite of which is "You should of stayed at Newcastle dickhead and then would have scored a goal tomorrow"
> 
> ...




I thought he was going for Andy Robertson.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 6, 2019)

imposs1904 said:


> I thought he was going for Andy Robertson.


Apparently Robson gave him a push and he went after anything he saw as red


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2019)

Sunday games 

 

Three of the Big Five clubs playing today. 

Would like to see Bournemouth beat the Arse but that is unlikely. Same for the City/Chelsea sadly but if there is an 'upset' or two the table could look interesting going into the international break


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 6, 2019)

Well done Wolves


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2019)

Well, well, well...


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Just four more wins for that record:
> 
> 28/09 - Sheff Utd v Liverpool
> 05/10 - Liverpool v Leicester
> ...


Two more games. One away and one at home against mid table teams so not too bad.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## friedaweed (Oct 6, 2019)

Come on the toon!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2019)

> As things stand Everton drop into the relegation zone, with Manchester United two points above


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2019)

> City have now dropped five points in their opening four home games of the season, having dropped just three in the whole of last season and seven the year before that.


Shows how tight the margins are at the top of the PL at the moment.


----------



## Voley (Oct 6, 2019)

City losing.
8 pts clear.
Man U fucking shite.

Good weekend.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 6, 2019)

Voley said:


> City losing.
> 8 pts clear.
> Man U fucking shite.
> 
> Good weekend.


You missed the best bit...

Premier League Table - Football - BBC Sport

Look who's in the bottom 3


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2019)

Voley said:


> City losing.
> 8 pts clear.
> Man U fucking shite.
> 
> Good weekend.


Plus Spurs 
Plus Everton 

Walk on, walk on...


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2019)

#records


----------



## belboid (Oct 6, 2019)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 186152
> 
> #records


only two of them actually went on to win the damned thing


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2019)

belboid said:


> only two of them actually went on to win the damned thing


Those two teams were not Liverpool FC under Jurgen Klopp


----------



## steveo87 (Oct 6, 2019)

steveo87 said:


> Plus if Newcastle do beat them, they'll be a point behind United!


Aged well.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2019)

Massive news: Reds provide update on Mo Salah injury following Leicester City Premier League clash – The Empire of The Kop


> The Reds are hopeful that Mo Salah’s injury is not as serious as first feared, and that the winger will be back in action by the time domestic football returns in a couple of week’s time.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Oct 7, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Massive news: Reds provide update on Mo Salah injury following Leicester City Premier League clash – The Empire of The Kop



Pleased he's not hurt, thought Klopp was out of order digging the kid out - it was an honest challenge


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 7, 2019)

Harry Smiles said:


> Pleased he's not hurt, thought Klopp was out of order digging the kid out - it was an honest challenge



Bollocks. He took him out.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2019)

Harry Smiles said:


> Pleased he's not hurt, thought Klopp was out of order digging the kid out - it was an honest challenge


Nonsense


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2019)

MOTD pundits and doubters missed point about Liverpool vs Leicester


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 7, 2019)

Choudhury jumped in, was never near the ball, and it was designed to stop Salah. Don't think it was meant to hurt Mo but it was reckless. I think the ref got it right.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2019)

Barca still owe almost €100m for Coutinho - but not to Liverpool


----------



## cybershot (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## MrSki (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 10, 2019)

I had been wondering about this for some time - now I see that someone has gone into print (possibly others have also done so before him, in which case apologies):

Could *Trent Alexander-Arnold* end up playing in _midfield_ for Liverpool?


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 10, 2019)

Harry Smiles said:


> Pleased he's not hurt, thought Klopp was out of order digging the kid out -* it was an honest challenge*


Utter shite Harry  . It was a fucking deliberate foul which he knew he'd get a card for. The same sort of tactic we would expect from Milner, Hendo, Robertson.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 10, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> I had been wondering about this for some time - now I see that someone has gone into print (possibly others have also done so before him, in which case apologies):
> 
> Could *Trent Alexander-Arnold* end up playing in _midfield_ for Liverpool?


This was discussed on one of the podcasts I subscribe to. Apparently he used to play in midfield as a youngster and was far stronger in that position than defence.

Given his age and skill range he is going to be world class barring a bad injury.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 10, 2019)

He's the next Gerrard, maybe going to be better, maybe not, but either way being mentioned in the same sentance as him means he'll be able to play wherever the fuck he wants.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 10, 2019)

cybershot said:


> He's the next Gerrard, maybe going to be better, maybe not, but either way being mentioned in the same sentance as him means he'll be able to play wherever the fuck he wants.


Yup...


----------



## Johnny Doe (Oct 10, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Utter shite Harry  . It was a fucking deliberate foul which he knew he'd get a card for. The same sort of tactic we would expect from Milner, Hendo, Robertson.


----------



## steveo87 (Oct 11, 2019)

There is a possibility, albeit very slim, that by the end of *next* weekend, both Man U and Everton will be in the bottom three....

What. A. World.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 11, 2019)

Harry Smiles said:


> View attachment 186581


What's your point caller?


----------



## Johnny Doe (Oct 11, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> What's your point caller?



The photo shows a very obvious attempt to play the ball and not the intentional foul that's been suggested


----------



## steveo87 (Oct 11, 2019)

Harry Smiles said:


> The photo shows a very obvious attempt to play the ball and not the intentional foul that's been suggested


From this angle it looks like he's trying to hook Salah's shin.

edit: for twattery reasons.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 11, 2019)

Harry Smiles said:


> The photo shows a very obvious attempt to play the ball and not the intentional foul that's been suggested


He's got no chance of getting the ball. It was a well timed deliberate foul which personally I commend him for. One of ours would have done it and taken a card for it. 

You're the only person I know who thinks it was anything other to be honest mate but each to their own.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Oct 11, 2019)

steveo87 said:


> From this angel it looks like he's trying to hook Salah's shin.


You're no angel steveo87, speaking with forked tongue like that. His foot is straight, towards the ball.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 11, 2019)

Harry Smiles said:


> You're no angel steveo87, speaking with forked tongue like that. His foot is straight, towards the ball.


Personal perspectives on the play aside what was really sad about this incident is the reports of the lad receiving racist abuse on social media. Hopefully the old bill will catch the cunts. Bang out of order.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 11, 2019)

Idiot


----------



## Badgers (Oct 11, 2019)

He was unlikely to play anyway. Still a bit of an idiotic move from the lad.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 11, 2019)

Kid needs to grow up fast. And when it’s come to attitudes in the past we’ve not been that great at dealing with them. Klopp normally wouldn’t be seen near signing a player that might be disruptive, one can only assume he things he has the right people around him to get his head straight.


----------



## planetgeli (Oct 11, 2019)

Tbf the kid was 16. Being good at football doesn't make him enlightened. We've got a kid at our P.R.U who is on the books at a Championship club. He's a great goalkeeper. But he's 14, from a super shite family who virtually get daily social worker visits, and a complete imbecile. You don t get clear of stupidity at that young age. Give him a bit of slack.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 11, 2019)

> Liverpool's Jurgen Klopp was named manager of the month for the second consecutive month.
> 
> The Reds, who remain unbeaten at the top, beat Newcastle United, Chelsea and Sheffield United in September.
> 
> The German saw off competition from Bournemouth's Eddie Howe, Chelsea's Frank Lampard and Leicester City's Brendan Rodgers.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 11, 2019)

Dramatic 'money' tweet but my understanding is the Nike deal is around £70m for LFC


----------



## Badgers (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## friedaweed (Oct 11, 2019)

Badgers said:


>



Nice cross


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 11, 2019)

planetgeli said:


> Tbf the kid was 16. Being good at football doesn't make him enlightened. We've got a kid at our P.R.U who is on the books at a Championship club. He's a great goalkeeper. But he's 14, from a super shite family who virtually get daily social worker visits, and a complete imbecile. You don t get clear of stupidity at that young age. Give him a bit of slack.



Absolutely spot on. There's a much better chance of them not turning our like Lee Bowyer these days than there was a few years ago. Clubs seem to be better at protecting them but you can't blame kids for being kids especially when we have this ridiculous sittuation where they can publish every thought that comes into their heads.

You'd think the clubs would get a grip on their social media from the offset really and I dare say they try but the youngsters are under so much pressure to look cool on instaspam. 

Sterling had his adolescent problems played out in the media at that age but to be fair to the money grabbing horrible little cunt  lad he's turned out ok when you look at his maturity over the racism stuff.

It must be fucking awful having the worst years of your life played out in the public domain. I'm glad I can happily forget about some of the things I did at Harvey Elliot's age 

Agents are the worst protagonists in these kids careers though and they have only one thing in mind. A return on their investment as we saw recently with mini G.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 11, 2019)

One thing for the LFC youngsters is they have leaders like Milner, Henderson and Van Dijk. Plus other successful first team young players like Robertson and Trent to learn from.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 11, 2019)

cybershot said:


> He's the next Gerrard, maybe going to be better, maybe not, but either way being mentioned in the same sentance as him means he'll be able to play wherever the fuck he wants.


Liverpool's Alexander-Arnold responds to De Bruyne comparison - Football365


----------



## MrSki (Oct 11, 2019)

I give you Sir Stevo Timothy. For light relief on a Friday night.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2019)

Fan Update launches for Liverpool FC Official Members


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2019)

Legends game against Rangers


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 12, 2019)

Some of those seem a little young to be 'legends' 

Or am I just old?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 12, 2019)

Yup, Glen Johnson is 5 days younger than me


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2019)

TAA is already a legend 

Is 'legend' defined by age? Or is it just a pick of the only players still fit enough to turn up?


----------



## cybershot (Oct 12, 2019)

International breaks are shite.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2019)

cybershot said:


> International breaks are shite.


Yeah  had plans today which cancelled so free 'sofa day' and no proper footy to be had. Considering doing some cleaning or another horrid thing.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 12, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Legends game against Rangers
> 
> View attachment 186799



I know crouchy will have a lot of teams to pick from, and not entirely sure how he regarded his time here but I do hope he gets incorporated into our legends squads soon.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 12, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Yeah  had plans today which cancelled so free 'sofa day' and no proper footy to be had. Considering doing some cleaning or another horrid thing.



Ditto. Got a very rare free weekend at last minute. Also not helped by F1 cancellations and stupid o clock starts for it anyway. 

Think I’m going to get some quality time in front of the Xbox with Lara Croft.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2019)

The long dark teatime of the soul 

Picked the wrong time to give up smoking and drinking  that would have helped a lot.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 12, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Ditto. Got a very rare free weekend at last minute. Also not helped by F1 cancellations and stupid o clock starts for it anyway.
> 
> Think I’m going to get some quality time in front of the Xbox with Lara Croft.



A tissue box and Lara croft was that?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2019)

Rangers vs Liverpool LIVE - Legends goal updates



> Well this is weird. Gerrard steps out in a blue Rangers kit.
> 
> The Liverpool legend will play the final 10 minutes for his employers at Ibrox.


----------



## belboid (Oct 12, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Rangers vs Liverpool LIVE - Legends goal updates


Clint Hill is a Rangers legend?? They must be a bit bloody desperate.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2019)

belboid said:


> Clint Hill is a Rangers legend?? They must be a bit bloody desperate.


(((Scottish Football)))


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2019)

Interesting question...


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 12, 2019)

Milner


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 12, 2019)

belboid said:


> Clint Hill is a Rangers legend?? They must be a bit bloody desperate.


Oh, I dunno. If Jermaine Pennant is a Liverpool legend Clint BOON is a Rangers legend


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2019)

Milner


----------



## cybershot (Oct 12, 2019)

TAA


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## BCBlues (Oct 12, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Interesting question...




Not Ross Barkley


----------



## belboid (Oct 12, 2019)

Interesting move for Dirk

Henrik Larsson is in pole position to be Southend United's next boss


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 12, 2019)

Badgers said:


>



First reply "You spelled Gerrard wrong lads"


----------



## Badgers (Oct 13, 2019)

15 pts is the biggest gap between Liverpool and United after 8 games in PL history. It's also United's worst start to a season in 30 years. 

Liverpool haven't won at Old Trafford since 2014, and never before under Klopp.


----------



## steveo87 (Oct 15, 2019)

Badgers said:


> 15 pts is the biggest gap between Liverpool and United after 8 games in PL history. It's also United's worst start to a season in 30 years.
> 
> Liverpool haven't won at Old Trafford since 2014, and never before under Klopp.


It'll be a full 0-0, then.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 15, 2019)

steveo87 said:


> It'll be a full 0-0, then.


I am just angry we have to wait till Sunday


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2019)

Badgers said:


> I am just angry we have to wait till Sunday


first world problems >>>>


----------



## Badgers (Oct 16, 2019)

Sounds likely De Gea won't be starting Sunday after (Hamstring?) injury.


----------



## steveo87 (Oct 16, 2019)

Yeah in that case it should be an absolute mauling. 

Shame I'm working


----------



## Badgers (Oct 16, 2019)

Still unsure if Pogba/Martial will be back from injury  

Stats: 
Liverpool are more likely to suffer from fatigue this weekend after clocking 66,553 air miles over the past week - three times the distance covered by Manchester United players.


> Liverpool are more likely to suffer from fatigue this weekend after clocking 66,553 air miles over the past week - three times the distance covered by Manchester United players.


Man Utd vs Liverpool: Which players travelled and played most during internationals?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 16, 2019)

Good work TAA 

Trent Alexander-Arnold enters Guinness World Records book


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2019)

In numbers: Four years of Jürgen Klopp

Stats 


> 458 - goals scored in all competitions under Jürgen - averaging 2.07 goals per game, the highest ratio by any Reds manager in the last 123 years.





> 197 - the number of games taken to manage his Liverpool team to 400 goals - faster than any other Reds boss





> 146 - the number of games it took Jürgen to record 300 league points - the fewest games required by any Reds boss to reach the landmark.





> 92 - the number of wins recorded by Klopp in his first 150 league games in charge, more than any other Liverpool manager in history


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2019)

Combined LFC/MUFC eleven?

Liverpool's midfield would be improved by Paul Pogba


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 17, 2019)

Which Pogba?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Which Pogba?


Paul it seems  Did not realise he was still at Utd


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 17, 2019)

Badgers said:


> In numbers: Four years of Jürgen Klopp
> 
> Stats


#kloppout


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 17, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Paul it seems  Did not realise he was still at Utd


I hear the United fans haven't seen him this season either


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 17, 2019)

S☼I said:


> I hear the United fans haven't seen him this season either


There are posters on the lampposts round auld trafford reporting a missing pogba and offering a cash reward for his safe return. Residents are asked to look in sheds and gardens in case he's trapped.


----------



## ignatious (Oct 17, 2019)

De Gea and Carlton Pogba out injured says OGS. Martial and Wan Bissaka only on the bench. 

Should be an easy 3 points from relegation fodder like these.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2019)

ignatious said:


> relegation


To see Utd in the bottom three on Sunday... 

Everton need to beat West Ham at home 
Southampton need to beat Wolves away 
Aston Villa need to beat Brighton at home 
Sheffield Utd need to win/draw (or lose by around +2 goals more than Utd) home to Arsenal 

It is unlikely but one can hope  

Liverpool at home, Norwich away then Bournemouth away for their next three matches #noeasygames


----------



## rekil (Oct 17, 2019)

S☼I said:


> I hear the United fans haven't seen him this season either


Pogba is the difference between a top 10 finish and a relegation zone scrap.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2019)

Premier League: Leicester v Liverpool to kick-off at 20:00 GMT for Amazon showing


> Liverpool's Premier League trip to Leicester City on Boxing Day has been moved to an 20:00 GMT kick-off so it can be televised by Amazon.
> 
> The change is part of Amazon's plans to broadcast fixtures for the first time, with the American media company showing all 10 games on 26 and 27 December.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 17, 2019)

If they are showing all games, why does it even need to be 8pm. Public transport is shocking that time of year and year after year we seem to get shafted with away fixtures to accommodate tv schedules where public transport is none existent or fans don’t get home until 2 the following morning.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 17, 2019)

ignatious said:


> Carlton Pogba


----------



## Badgers (Oct 18, 2019)

Any predictions/bets Red Men?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 18, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Any predictions/bets Red Men?
> 
> View attachment 187428


5-0 liverpool


----------



## Badgers (Oct 18, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> 5-0 liverpool


Big shout. 
I was thinking 1-3 but am a pessimist


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 18, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Big shout.
> I was thinking 1-3 but am a pessimist


after seeing mansfield put 6 past oldham the other day i feel anything is possible


----------



## Badgers (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Oct 18, 2019)

Surprising if accurate


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 18, 2019)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 187435
> 
> Surprising if accurate


would like to see the amount raised by transfers too


----------



## Badgers (Oct 18, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> would like to see the amount raised by transfers too


Would give some balance


----------



## Badgers (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## steveo87 (Oct 18, 2019)

Soooo, he's only lost once?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 18, 2019)

steveo87 said:


> Soooo, he's only lost once?


#kloppout


----------



## Badgers (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Oct 18, 2019)

Rumours of Emre Can to Man Utd in January  with a fee of around £35m being bandied about. 

That said Utd seem to have been linked to every player in the sport #gossip


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 18, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Rumours of Emre Can to Man Utd in January
> 
> That said Utd seem to have been linked to every player in the sport #gossip


that way every paper can say 'we got it right!'


----------



## Badgers (Oct 18, 2019)

Joel Matip signs new Liverpool deal to hand Klopp major boost


> It is an honour to be a part of the club. It makes me happy that people think I’ve done a good job and they want to keep me.


*
LFC starting 11 with 4 or more years in their contract:*

Alisson- 2024
Trent- 2024
Van Dijk- 2023
Matip- 2024
Robertson- 2024
Fabinho- 2023
Henderson- 2023
Keita- 2023
Salah- 2023
Firmino- 2023
Mane- 2023

Gomez - 2024
Origi - 2024
Ox - 2023
Shaq - 2023


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 18, 2019)

You have to love the poor little 'baby faced assassin''s optimism in this video...

Man Utd v Liverpool: Jurgen Klopp says Manchester United will have to wait a week to improve

Soft cunt!

I hope we tear them a new Arsenal on Sunday


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 18, 2019)

Badgers said:


>



It's a great fillum that, until about 22 minutes. After that it just all goes out of focus and smells like shit. 

I'm looking forward to the sequel though


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2019)

Ready for the tear up this afternoon Reds?


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 20, 2019)

Just caught a clip of Klopp (clip klopp) doing an interview for the game today...said something like this...

"There are not many teams who want to play us at the moment, the only one in fact seems to be MU...we will have to show them they're mistaken."


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 20, 2019)

Badgers said:


>



Still doing that stupid celebration


----------



## BCBlues (Oct 20, 2019)

I've just put a bet on 0-0 @ 10/1. 

How long shall I leave it before I cash-in


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 20, 2019)

BCBlues said:


> I've just put a bet on 0-0 @ 10/1.
> 
> How long shall I leave it before I cash-in


2 mins


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 20, 2019)

Got the time is dragging


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Got the time is dragging


This


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 20, 2019)

Badgers said:


> This


Ive even offered to take the Mrs to town for an hour  Back in a bit


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 20, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Ive even offered to take the Mrs to town for an hour  Back in a bit


...and he was never seen again


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> ...and he was never seen again


I won't be able to concentrate on the match with this worry


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2019)

Just fucking beat the bastards


----------



## belboid (Oct 20, 2019)

Alisson & de Gea both back, Mo out.


----------



## ignatious (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## ignatious (Oct 20, 2019)

Looks like 5 at the back and 3 holding midfielders for the home side. #TheUtdWay


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2019)

belboid said:


> Alisson & de Gea both back, Mo out.


Mo


----------



## BCBlues (Oct 20, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Mo



Origi's not a bad replacement though


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2019)

BCBlues said:


> Origi's not a bad replacement though


He is not of course. Salah works so hard up/down the pitch and has much better control than Origi.

Not worried but my optimistic bets might be in trouble


----------



## belboid (Oct 20, 2019)

He's more than good enough for this game.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 20, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> ...and he was never seen again





Badgers said:


> I won't be able to concentrate on the match with this worry


I'm back. I even made some lovely half time pasties 



NOW COME ONNNNNNNNN YOU REDS!


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 20, 2019)

Now I've got to cancel all those twitter alerts.  Thanks.


----------



## Numbers (Oct 20, 2019)

Would there be a recommended fishing spot for this game?


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 20, 2019)

Numbers said:


> Would there be a recommended fishing spot for this game?


I would go Manchester United vs Liverpool live stream - Footybite

and go down to anything in english below the acestream ones to the webstream ones.  If you get a pop-up window just press ctrl-w.


----------



## Numbers (Oct 20, 2019)

Merci


----------



## rekil (Oct 20, 2019)

Utd midfield going to be completely overrun

/andytownsend


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2019)

Phil Jones in their squad now


----------



## ignatious (Oct 20, 2019)

Numbers said:


> Would there be a recommended fishing spot for this game?


Man United vs Liverpool: Stream Links – Watch Live Streaming


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2019)

Nervous


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2019)

Sloppy start and Utd pushing. Will be interesting to see how long they can keep this pace up 

Be nice to see LFC keeping the ball a bit more


----------



## BCBlues (Oct 20, 2019)

Oh well


----------



## ignatious (Oct 20, 2019)

Fucking cunts.


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 20, 2019)

Whats Sky's  view on the two VAR decisions? I'm watching NBC sports they were adamant that both were correct.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 20, 2019)

They'e not said yet, still on adverts.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 20, 2019)

The39thStep said:


> Whats Sky's  view on the two VAR decisions? I'm watching NBC sports they were adamant that both were correct.


Both as soft as each other really but not sure how one can stand when the other didn't.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 20, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> They'e not said yet, still on adverts.


Plenty of them on sky innit.


----------



## ignatious (Oct 20, 2019)

The39thStep said:


> Whats Sky's  view on the two VAR decisions? I'm watching NBC sports they were adamant that both were correct.


Mane’s was correct as it hit his hand and that’s the rule. Origi was obviously fouled so that should have been ruled out too. Not ‘enough’ of a mistake seems to be the reason it wasn’t. 

No complaints really. Need to turn up second half.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 20, 2019)

Offical VAR reason for letting first goal stand was not sufficient contact in the foul.. Panel thinks that's bull.  2nd is fine.

Klopp'll be going fucking nuts though.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2019)

Liverpool poor so far 
Utd playing well (for them) so 0-0 about fair

Both VAR decisions were close. Can understand the Mané goal being ruled out as an accidental handball leading directly to a goal. Not the foul on Origi leading directly to a goal if the same rules apply.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 20, 2019)

Have faith boys


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 20, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Liverpool poor so far
> Utd playing well (for them) so 0-0 about fair
> 
> Both VAR decisions were close. Can understand the Mané goal being ruled out as an accidental handball leading directly to a goal. Not the foul on Origi leading directly to a goal if the same rules apply.


I thought Utd deserved the lead...amazingly.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 20, 2019)

Ref stops play so Jame's mummy can check he's ok.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2019)

Hope James head injury is okay 

_'bit of sportsmanship_'


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 20, 2019)

This is fucking rank.  I want United in the relegation zone next week, do your fucking jobs!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2019)

Get the Ox on


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 20, 2019)

That must have rattled his teeth.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2019)

Why play the ball out for that cheat? Utd didn't when they had possession ffs


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 20, 2019)

oh you were right...Ox on.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 20, 2019)

Get him to rattle that little bastard's teeth.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> Get him to rattle that little bastard's teeth.


Souness would have dealt with him


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 20, 2019)

I don't want him killed ffs.


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 20, 2019)

Liverpool have been very sloppy imo today. Firmino who I really rate has been anonymous.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 20, 2019)

Fucking Banana


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 20, 2019)

Well that came out of nowhere.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2019)

Lallana 

#ineverstoppedbelieving


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 20, 2019)

#kloppout
#kloppin


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 20, 2019)

We deserve to win here


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 20, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> We deserve to win here


Stuff the mancs down


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 20, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> We deserve to win here


Liverpool?  No, no you don't.  I want you to win though.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 20, 2019)

Football's crazy.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 20, 2019)

Should of had Milner in the mix there.


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 20, 2019)

Fair result tbh.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 20, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> Liverpool?  No, no you don't.  I want you to win though.


I was using just a tadge of sarcasm


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 20, 2019)

At least Lalana only had a tap in to convert


----------



## cybershot (Oct 20, 2019)

Take that. We were shite.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 20, 2019)

They're now saying for the first VAR that ref didn't make a clear and obvious error, before they were saying insufficient contact.

What's ref's error got to do with it?   Was a fucking foul.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 20, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Take that. We were shite.


I didn't think we played as good as that to be honest mate. They certainly missed Mo running that left channel and creating space for Trent. Nice to see Ox getting some minutes though. I still think he's got it in him.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 20, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> They're now saying for the first VAR that ref didn't make a clear and obvious error, before they were saying insufficient contact.
> 
> What's ref's error got to do with it?   Was a fucking foul.


It just shows that the whole thing is a crock of shite. I really do think the game was better without it.


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## Voley (Oct 20, 2019)

Phew.


----------



## ignatious (Oct 20, 2019)

2 points dropped but the same happened often enough at our place when they had a team. Form goes out the window in these games. 

We’ll save our annual performance in Manchester for the Emptyhad.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 20, 2019)

Moanio is always good sport post match interview. Took me 5 minutes to think about Countryfile


----------



## Voley (Oct 20, 2019)

Play like that against City and we'll get hammered.


----------



## Voley (Oct 20, 2019)

Getting a bit sick of VAR now.

When Lallana scored I didn't know whether to celebrate or not. It's fucking weird man.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2019)

Badgers said:


> He is not of course. Salah works so hard up/down the pitch and has much better control than Origi.


There it is. 

Mané is a great goal scorer but Salah is a complete footballer. 

Not saying that is to blame as the team were weak all over. Just shows how much Salah matters (goals aside) to this team.

#LallanaIn


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 20, 2019)

Voley said:


> Play like that against City and we'll get hammered.



i don't think we'll play anything like that against citeh to be honest brother Voley . It's the scum factor innit, it got to them early on today. The noise, the hatred, the horror . We do still show a bit of inexperience of coping with the pressure of an up for it home crowd. Citeh's ground is nothing like OT thankfully. There's more atmosphere when the spice girls or Take That play there than the home side.



Voley said:


> Getting a bit sick of VAR now.
> 
> When Lallana scored I didn't know whether to celebrate or not. It's fucking weird man.



Yup It's ruined the fucking game. All the risk and associated tension has gone out of the game since they brought it in. Being a spectator at the ground is fucking terrible with VAR. It's like there's an American Sport style timeout every time there's an edgy decision to be made. I honestly think they should fuck it off, not because it didn't go our way today but it just ruins the fucking flow of the game.

There used to be a saying that a side was most vulnerable to conceding a goal right after they'd scored one. Not any more. By the time VAR has made it's mind up the players have had a brew and a smoke. Players were leaving the pitch today without the ref's permission as well whilst the decision was being made. It's not fucking Basketball  Next we'll have an offence and defence team 

We were due to play like that today, we missed Mo in terms of the shape we've got comfortable in and some players got the heebygeebies up them but in all it was all good character building stuff for the team.  I'd of taken a draw this morning when I woke up knowing it was them that was making my day cloudy


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> I didn't think we played as good as that to be honest mate. They certainly missed Mo running that left channel and creating space for Trent. Nice to see Ox getting some minutes though. I still think he's got it in him.


Ox and Keita getting minutes. The creative midfielders coming back.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2019)

Watching the Chernobyl telly series to cheer me up


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 20, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Ox and Keita getting minutes. The creative midfielders coming back.


Yep something that Jordan doesn't always offer us and neither does Banana but I knew there'd be another episode where he'd save our bacon and I dare say it will be the last


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 20, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Watching the Chernobyl telly series to cheer me up




It could have been worse comrade


----------



## BCBlues (Oct 20, 2019)

Voley said:


> Getting a bit sick of VAR now.
> 
> When Lallana scored I didn't know whether to celebrate or not. It's fucking weird man.



Totally agree. Even watching the rugby this weekend I couldn't get excited over the tries thinking VAR was going to cancel it


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> It could have been worse comrade


I know... 

It is just I hate Utd so much. Would have taken a 1-0 given the first half performance but the VAR shit and James on the floor again has pissed me off.

#LallanaIn


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 20, 2019)

Badgers said:


> I know...
> 
> It is just I hate Utd so much. Would have taken a 1-0 given the first half performance but the VAR shit and *James on the floor *again has pissed me off.
> 
> #LallanaIn


Oh I don't know watching him smacking into the Liverpool shield-wall was the best part of the game for me.












The poor lad is gonna look like Jake LaMotta for the rest of his life for that 1-1 draw


----------



## Voley (Oct 20, 2019)

I watched a proper game with no VAR this weekend. Penzance vs Launceston. Our bloke brought down in the box. Ref not sure, goes to the lineo 'Did you see it?' 'Yeah, foul.' Ref points to the spot. No fucking about. Everyone goes mental depending on allegiances, naturally, but this is how it should be.

Our bloke missed the pen, fwiw. This is also how it should be, unfortunately, but you can't have everything.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2019)

Forgot #plasticfan the game was on later 

After the disappointment and rage of the Sunday game I hope we get a solid win without 'incident' tonight.

Headlines of the HUGE results for Spuds and City against 'World class opposition' annoyed me this morning too


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2019)

> Liverpool have won all five of their European Cup  matches against Belgian teams, keeping five clean sheets in those games.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2019)

> Sorry, no live coverage is scheduled in the UK.


Grump. Going to listen on the wireless in bed


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 23, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Grump. Going to listen on the wireless in bed


It's on BT sport isnt it?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> It's on BT sport isnt it?


FFS my rubbish Web searching 

This is good as I have BT Sport on the smart telly


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 23, 2019)

Badgers said:


> FFS my rubbish Web searching
> 
> This is good as I have BT Sport on the smart telly


Live Football On TV | Football On Television In The UK

I've not checked yet but according to this it's on BTS2


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2019)

Hope that Keita starts


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2019)

Liverpool: Alisson, Milner, Lovren, Van Dijk, Robertson, Fabinho, Keita, Oxlade-Chamberlain, Mane, Salah, Firmino.

Subs: Adrian, Wijnaldum, Gomez, Henderson, Lallana, Brewster, Origi.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2019)

Keita and Ox starting 
Good to see Milner starting too 

Brewster on the bench


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Ox starting




Beautiful


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 23, 2019)

Playing lovely


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2019)

VAR


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 23, 2019)

VAR ruining the game again


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> VAR ruining the game again


Ruled out for offside?
The elbow was 50/50 on top of it.
VAR still should have been quicker and clearer. 

Playing well for a while then a bit scrappy. Bobby not on it and the whole front three a bit off.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2019)

The Ox is back 

(never doubted Firmino for a moment)


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 23, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Ruled out for offside?
> The elbow was 50/50 on top of it.
> VAR still should have been quicker and clearer.
> 
> Playing well for a while then a bit scrappy. Bobby not on it and the whole front three a bit off.


That was a goal in old money that.

The Ox and Bobby are hooking up really well


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2019)

Salzburg v Napoli still level


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Salzburg v Napoli still level


FFS


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 23, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Salzburg v Napoli still level


They were unlucky there. i Had them on another screen. 

Not great seeing Lovren put on his arse by someone half his size...no actually it was quite funny


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2019)

It will get taken down soon but...


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2019)

Naby Keïta vs. Genk

93% Pass accuracy
1 Key pass
3/4 Dribbles completed
4/4 Tackles won
8/14 Duels won
1 Interception


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2019)

Alex Oxlade-Chamberlain vs. Genk

89% Pass accuracy
1 Key pass
2/3 Shots on target
2 Goals
2/2 Dribbles completed
2/6 Tackles won


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2019)

Good thread


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 23, 2019)

Ox's second is fucking _scandalous._


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Ox's second is fucking _scandalous._


Lovely assist too 

That game elevates Ox to god level. The front three were not at their best but if Ox and Keita are coming into form there are good times ahead.


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 23, 2019)

Who was behind this?

Liverpool condemn ‘highly offensive’ *Divock Origi* banner unveiled at Genk Champions League game

Liverpool fans display anti-racism poster after club remove obscene *Divock Origi* banner


----------



## belboid (Oct 23, 2019)

Bloody hell. Just seen ox’s second. 

it was quite good


----------



## belboid (Oct 23, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> Who was behind this?
> 
> Liverpool condemn ‘highly offensive’ *Divock Origi* banner unveiled at Genk Champions League game
> 
> Liverpool fans display anti-racism poster after club remove obscene *Divock Origi* banner


Some utter arseholes.  

I hope you’ll note how quickly it was removed and both fans and club made clear Liverpool’s anti racism.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Oct 24, 2019)

Badgers said:


> It will get taken down soon but...




 Undeniable fact.  Goals look awesome when they go in off the crossbar, c.f. Tony Yeaboah's greatest hits.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 24, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Alex Oxlade-Chamberlain vs. Genk
> 
> 89% Pass accuracy
> 1 Key pass
> ...


Against fucking _Genk_?   That's pathetic.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 25, 2019)

Club has won the court case vs New Balance.

Boring mundane Nike kits here we come.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 25, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Club has won the court case vs New Balance.
> 
> Boring mundane Nike kits here we come.


It could be worse. It could be North Face or Canada Goose


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> It could be worse. It could be North Face or Canada Goose


Kappa or Troop


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 25, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Kappa or Troop


Did you see the story about the two plebs who travelled to Ghent 

Liverpool fans travel to wrong city for Champions League game


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Club has won the court case vs New Balance.
> 
> Boring mundane Nike kits here we come.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 25, 2019)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 188123


That's going to be so flattering on a beer belly that


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2019)

Everton have lost the same number of league games today as Liverpool have since the start of last season.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 27, 2019)

> Liverpool manager Jurgen Klopp is interested in bringing France and Paris St-Germain forward Kylian Mbappe, 20, to Anfield.


Jurgen Klopp has already put in the groundwork for Liverpool to sign Kylian Mbappe

#Mbappe2020


----------



## Badgers (Oct 27, 2019)

Got the Spuds today. Think this will be closer than it should be on paper. At Anfield though


----------



## moody (Oct 27, 2019)

my usual goto stream at totalsportek is missing!

can anyone recommend a decent one for this game?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 27, 2019)

Play up scousers


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 27, 2019)

Why isn't Gomez playing?


----------



## moody (Oct 27, 2019)

totalsportek back up/

has not failed me yet


----------



## belboid (Oct 27, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Why isn't Gomez playing?


I wish he still wasn't....


----------



## Voley (Oct 27, 2019)

Bit tense that. Thought their keeper was excellent first half.


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 27, 2019)

It was a penalty but it must be one of the most unfortunate penalties I've seen for a while.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 27, 2019)

Voley said:


> Bit tense that. Thought their keeper was excellent first half.


Was a bit eh 

Should have scored a few more. Son seemed to still be finding space despite lack of possession.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 27, 2019)

Just look at Kloppo celebrating with the players at the end of the game  Fucking ledge.


----------



## moody (Oct 27, 2019)

I thought we were lucky to get all three points from what I saw


----------



## Badgers (Oct 27, 2019)

moody said:


> I thought we were lucky to get all three points from what I saw


Nah, look at possession and shots on target.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 27, 2019)

Origi coming on


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 27, 2019)

moody said:


> I thought we were lucky to get all three points from what I saw


That's just your "We can't carry on winning like this" gland kicking in. Take an aspirin it will subside


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 27, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Origi coming on
> 
> View attachment 188365


Up the arse thread>>>>


----------



## moody (Oct 27, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Origi coming on
> 
> View attachment 188365



what with a whole 4 minutes left!


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 27, 2019)

moody said:


> what with a whole 4 minutes left!


He managed to turn the game around with that hug


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2019)

Got the mighty Arsenal on Wednesday in the EFL Cup at Anfield. 
Would like to see the Ox getting a couple or few goals at this one for old times sake. 

November fixtures not looking too bad:

Saturday 2nd November (15:00) Aston Villa vs Liverpool - PL  
Tuesday 5th November (20:00) Liverpool vs KRC Genk - CL  
Sunday 10th November (16:30) Liverpool vs Manchester City - PL  
Saturday 23rd November (15:00) Crystal Palace vs Liverpool - PL  
Wednesday 27th November (20:00) Liverpool vs Napoli - CL  

Saturday 30th November (15:00) Liverpool vs Brighton & Hove Albion 

Both Champions League games at home. Am I right in thinking a win against Genk is enough? Am pretty sure they can draw/win against Napoli playing at Anfield, would be nice to win the group of course  

Got to go for wins again Villa and Brighton and although Palace are playing well (and at home) I think Liverpool will beat them too. 

City at Anfield does feel a bit like a title decider  despite the season being just over 25% done. The good news is that they are playing Atalanta away in Italy Wednesday that week while LFC are at home. Still going to be a really tough game and still have to go to the Emptyhad in April


----------



## cybershot (Oct 28, 2019)

Badgers said:


> still have to go to the Emptyhad in April



We'll already be champions by then, so no bother.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2019)

cybershot said:


> We'll already be champions by then, so no bother.


If both sides keep winning and the Anfield game is a draw that is 7 points clear and a win is 9 points which is impressive


----------



## cybershot (Oct 28, 2019)

Badgers said:


> If both sides keep winning and the Anfield game is a draw that is 7 points clear


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2019)

cybershot said:


>


#maths


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2019)

STILL 6 POINTS CLEAR


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2019)

Interesting stat after 10 PL games played:

*LFC have got 13 points out of 15 against these teams:*
Arsenal
Chelsea
Leicester City
Manchester United
Tottenham Hotspur

*MCFC have got 1 point against these teams so far:*
Tottenham Hotspur



> Liverpool are unbeaten in their last 20 Premier League games against 'big six' opponents at Anfield since a 1-0 defeat by Man Utd in January 2016 (W12, D8), winning their last six in a row.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2019)

Had not seen this


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2019)

Liverpool vs Spurs mini stat:


> Between the 25th and 31st minute Liverpool had 94% possession... Tottenham only completed one pass.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2019)

Joel Matip is out for up to 6 weeks with a knee problem (David Lynch - Standard)


----------



## ignatious (Oct 28, 2019)

Hopefully we’ll see Gomez back so Lovren can return to the bench.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 30, 2019)

Is this a strong arsenal xi? I really don’t follow or watch anything about other teams these days.


----------



## MrSki (Oct 30, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Is this a strong arsenal xi? I really don’t follow or watch anything about other teams these days.


It must be to be 3-4 up.  Cracking game.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 30, 2019)

But wait


----------



## MrSki (Oct 30, 2019)

4-5


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 30, 2019)

#kloppout


----------



## MrSki (Oct 30, 2019)

5-5 fucking hell!!!


----------



## MrSki (Oct 30, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Is this a strong arsenal xi? I really don’t follow or watch anything about other teams these days.


Both teams had a different starting XI to the weekend.

Penalties. I got everything crossed (including me piles)


----------



## N_igma (Oct 30, 2019)

Best Wednesday night I’ve had in a while


----------



## MrSki (Oct 30, 2019)

Congratulations.  Great game if not the result I was after.


----------



## Voley (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## cybershot (Oct 30, 2019)

Who are ya


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2019)

Gutted I missed that one.

Any highlights online?


----------



## steveo87 (Oct 31, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Gutted I missed that one.
> 
> Any highlights online?


Not the longest but:


----------



## cybershot (Oct 31, 2019)

Klopp has said pretty much if we can't play our QF in Jan, as the QFs clash with world club cup, then we'll forfeit our place in the QFs, as it's impossible for us to play the game currently.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2019)

steveo87 said:


> Not the longest but:



Cheers steveo87 

The kids did well it seems. Some mistakes but good result that. Now let's see if there will be a QF  can't see them letting LFC drop out due to fixture congestion.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 31, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Cheers steveo87
> 
> The kids did well it seems. Some mistakes but good result that. Now let's see if there will be a QF  can't see them letting LFC drop out due to fixture congestion.


they should force lfc to play every match for which they're eligible.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 31, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Klopp has said pretty much if we can't play our QF in Jan, as the QFs clash with world club cup, then we'll forfeit our place in the QFs, as it's impossible for us to play the game currently.


They're working on another date.


Great game last night


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2019)

Villa away not the best draw (those were reserved for the Mancs of course) but winnable. Can they not play two games in one this weekend ?


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 31, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> they should force lfc to play every match for which they're eligible.




At gunpoint


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 31, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> At gunpoint


i wouldn't go that far.

with nightsticks and tasers to hand tho


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> At gunpoint


Seems excessive


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 31, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Seems excessive


Not sure who this fucking German thinks he is. Denying us our pound of winning flesh


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2019)

Bit of bad news potentially  


> Keita was replaced by Curtis Jones 55 minutes into a game that ended 5-5 at Anfield, with the Reds progressing to the quarter-finals after winning the penalty shootout.
> 
> “If Naby’s injury is not so serious, which I hope, then it was a nearly perfect night,” Jürgen Klopp told Liverpoolfc.com post-match.
> 
> “He felt a little bit. I saw it, he slipped when he lost the ball. He slipped away, I saw him limping afterwards and that’s why we did it.”



Am a big fan of Naby. If he can get an injury free run partnered up with Ox and Fabinho that will make for some midfield.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2019)

> Liverpool are considering the possibility of fielding two teams in two competitions on the same day, with their Carabao Cup quarter-final against Aston Villa and Club World Cup semi-final potentially clashing.


Liverpool could field two teams in two competitions on same day in fixture chaos


> The most likely solution is that the quarter-final trip to Villa Park will be moved to January 8, the week that the first leg of the semi-finals are scheduled.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2019)

> The Premier League is unlikely to allow Liverpool to move any top-flight games to accommodate their Carabao Cup quarter-final at Aston Villa.


Liverpool: Premier League game unlikely to move for Carabao Cup tie


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 1, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Liverpool: Premier League game unlikely to move for Carabao Cup tie



Why should they move?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2019)

Liverpool manager Jurgen Klopp has ruled out fielding different teams in two competitions in two countries - possibly on the same day - to solve the club's Carabao Cup quarter-final issue.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 1, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Liverpool manager Jurgen Klopp has ruled out fielding different teams in two competitions in two countries - possibly on the same day - to solve the club's Carabao Cup quarter-final issue.


only because despite what liverpool fans may think he can't be in two places at once


----------



## BCBlues (Nov 1, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> only because despite what liverpool fans may think he can't be in two places at once



Unlike Frank Lampard


----------



## belboid (Nov 1, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> only because despite what liverpool fans may think he can't be in two places at once


Dont Liverpool fans think he's omnipresent? Or is that only the catholics?


----------



## BCBlues (Nov 1, 2019)

Patrick Jordan - Pentecost

Short film ( 11 minutes) with a funny ending.
Definitely one for you Liverpool bods to watch.


----------



## Voley (Nov 2, 2019)

Fucking hell


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 2, 2019)

Do we have to have this every fucking game?


----------



## N_igma (Nov 2, 2019)

Please stop this it’s not good for my heart but still...get the fuck in there!


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 2, 2019)

Pep will be pleased.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2019)

Far from a classic performance that 

Couple of shitty ref decisions spoiled the game a bit but a great result.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2019)

Shame City turned it around too but that was fairly inevitable.

ManUre losing and Arse drawing is bonus


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2019)

Nice to see


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2019)

Liverpool have taken 58 from the last 60 Points available


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 3, 2019)

More VAR bollocks just across the Park today. More examples of how this really is fucking up the game for spectators, the ones who pay to keep the lights on.

That reminds me, didn't we used to have some Everton fans with their own thread on here? I notice their current seasons is on page three but there's not tits posting on it


----------



## Jay Park (Nov 4, 2019)

BCBlues said:


> Unlike Frank Lampard
> View attachment 188779 View attachment 188780



Speaking of Super Frankie Lampard, a far superior football intelligence to your man Stevie Fallhard. How much better might the England team have been with Lamps and Scholes in the middle? Should have stuck Geds at right-back, legging it up and down the flank like the daft idiot he is and twatting the ball with that half-decent right boot of his. The other foot, clearly, was just for standing on.


----------



## Jay Park (Nov 4, 2019)

And that right there is his whole Premiership career in one picture.

How many decent games did he have against United? 1 wasn’t it? When you played in the grey strip, with Torres and Alonso. The rest of the time in all the other games he never got near the ball.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 4, 2019)

Jay Park said:


> How many decent games did he have against United? 1 wasn’t it? When you played in the grey strip, with Torres and Alonso. The rest of the time in all the other games he never got near the ball.


Sign of the man as a footballer that he managed 9 goals against them then, including in a Cup Final, and his record was 5 wins, 3 defeats (each by the odd goal) and a draw. 

Have a great day.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2019)

Top of the league : Shame the other Big Three teams won too


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2019)

Team - Euro Club Index

Current Ranking - 1
Current Index - 4257
Current Index behind leader - 0


----------



## steveo87 (Nov 4, 2019)

time flies when there a mad German in charge


----------



## Jay Park (Nov 4, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Sign of the man as a footballer that he managed 9 goals against them then, including in a Cup Final, and his record was 5 wins, 3 defeats (each by the odd goal) and a draw.
> 
> Have a great day.
> 
> View attachment 188999



he only played 9 games against Utd? 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=DzNL7w3_Vp

Anyway yeah, first two were perfect, some of the free-kicks were clever but a bit reliant on the penalties, eh?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2019)

The referees are confirmed for Liverpool v Man City. 

Referee: Michael Oliver
Assistants: Stuart Burt & Simon Bennett
Fourth official: Mike Dean

VAR: Paul Tierney
Assistant VAR: Constantine Hatzidakis


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2019)

Why the Reds rejected their Qatar hotel as concerns over the Club World Cup mount – The Empire of The Kop


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2019)

Just posting this up because we need another LFC montage this week


----------



## Favelado (Nov 4, 2019)

Jay Park said:


> he only played 9 games against Utd?
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=DzNL7w3_Vp
> 
> Anyway yeah, first two were perfect, some of the free-kicks were clever but a bit reliant on the penalties, eh?



"Aye. Here we are at the top of the league with problems."


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 5, 2019)

Jay Park said:


> Speaking of Super Frankie Lampard, a far superior football intelligence to your man Stevie Fallhard. How much better might the England team have been with Lamps and Scholes in the middle? Should have stuck Geds at right-back, legging it up and down the flank like the daft idiot he is and twatting the ball with that half-decent right boot of his. The other foot, clearly, was just for standing on.


Stop being a Lengel


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2019)

Is it on the tellybox later?


----------



## belboid (Nov 5, 2019)

btsport3


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2019)

belboid said:


> btsport3


YES  got a friends login so on the big screen


----------



## steveo87 (Nov 5, 2019)

Liverpool Carabao Cup tie with Aston Villa unchanged despite Fifa Club World Cup clash

Footballing BONANZA!


----------



## belboid (Nov 5, 2019)

I wanna see a hologram of Klopp patrolling the touchline at Villa Park.


----------



## Numbers (Nov 5, 2019)

Which competition do you think he'll field the strongest squad?


----------



## steveo87 (Nov 5, 2019)

He'll field strongest in the World Club Cup.

Read the League Cup one as youth/gone in January.


----------



## belboid (Nov 5, 2019)

He can pretty much do half and half.  The other semi finalists are likely to be at a similar level to Villa so you only need the full squad for the final.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2019)

Could have been easier that 

At least Napoli drew with Salzburg


----------



## steveo87 (Nov 6, 2019)

those were the days...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2019)

Predictions?
Combined 11?


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 7, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Predictions?
> Combined 11?


Total yoot squad in the two bob cup with Milner as player manager and then the rest off to the world of cups shite. I think Kloppo has his eye on that trophy from the snippets he's let out. I just hope we don't pick up any serious injuries or deep vein thrombosis


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 7, 2019)

Oh are you talking about Citeh? 

0-0 draw with 8 goals disallowed by VAR.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Oh are you talking about Citeh?
> 
> 0-0 draw with 8 goals disallowed by VAR.


 

Oh, are they playing Citeh this weekend?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2019)

Ederson confirmed as out for the game, Bravo to start


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 8, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Ederson confirmed as out for the game, Bravo to start


Tom Watson has ruled himself out as well.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Tom Watson has ruled himself out as well.


----------



## cybershot (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## friedaweed (Nov 8, 2019)

Liverpool boss Jurgen Klopp says injuries suffered by Sean Cox 'lowest point'

Nice to know Sean's going to be back at Anfield on Sunday


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 8, 2019)

I reckon a draw, and I'd be delighted with one.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2019)

Going to follow my heart and call 2-1 Liverpool.

2-0 up then a late goal for Citeh with a terrifying last 15-20 minutes of scrambled defending.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 8, 2019)

I'm owed one from a pal and I've just been given the choice of a ticket for the Citeh game Sunday or Napoli in the CL


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> I'm owed one from a pal and I've just been given the choice of a ticket for the Citeh game Sunday or Napoli in the CL


Tough choice


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2019)

> Liverpool manager Jurgen Klopp concedes there is "absolutely no chance" of the club signing Kylian Mbappe despite a social media movement from fans based on speculation the Reds could land the 20-year-old Paris St-Germain and France striker.


#kloppout


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2019)

Liverpool have gone 16 top-flight games unbeaten against City at Anfield, with their solitary home defeat in the past 28 meetings coming in May 2003.

The Reds have gone 45 home matches without defeat, the second longest unbeaten run in Premier League history


----------



## Numbers (Nov 9, 2019)

City 3-2 is hunching me for some reason.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 9, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Tough choice


I've asked for the Napoli. Always edgy when the Italians come to town.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2019)

Numbers said:


> City 3-2 is hunching me for some reason.


I already have 'the fear' but LFC can take a draw from this and hold their margin. For City it is a must win game, if they lose LFC are 9 points clear.

Both teams have a heavy fixture schedule over November/December but City have the tougher PL opponent's by far.

Also a loss for City today would likely drop them to 4th looking at the Leicester and Chelsea fixtures/form.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2019)

Jordan Henderson will start: How the Reds are expected to line up against Manchester City – The Empire of The Kop


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 9, 2019)

No call on the score but I'd love City to get pumped.


----------



## cybershot (Nov 10, 2019)

Think I might go the cinema and save my heart the stress and my OH/neighbours the foul language.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 10, 2019)

I hope their bus gets a nice welcome


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> I hope their bus gets a nice welcome


 

The bus route has been leaked


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2019)

Oddly confident and also terrified


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2019)

Liverpool v Man City: Why Premier League title rivals are 'near perfect'


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2019)

Hard to disagree with this selection but it hurts to leave Bobby Firmino out 



Six Liverpool player's and five from City last year and this.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2019)

*Confirmed Liverpool subs: *
Adrian
Milner
Keita
Gomez
Oxlade-Chamberlain 
Lallana
Origi

Would like to see Ox starting but in Klopp we trust eh?


----------



## belboid (Nov 10, 2019)

What are the odds I can avoid seeing the result until Match of the day?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2019)

belboid said:


> What are the odds I can avoid seeing the result until Match of the day?


10000000000000000/1


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2019)

Reckon Klopp could take Pep in a fight?


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 10, 2019)

I see sky are wheeling out old Moanio for another Liverpool game. It's like Statler and Waldorf having him and the other gobshite on the panel. 

*Come on you reds!*


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 10, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Reckon Klopp could take Pep in a fight?


Easy. I bet he's got kung foo moves


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2019)

Oh. Yes. Lads.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 10, 2019)

VAR already fucking up the game. 

Refs gonna twitch all fucking game now.

Great finish. Hes been due one if those


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 10, 2019)

Dreaamtime lads


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2019)

Salaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2019)

Liverpool are unbeaten in their last 232 PL matches at Anfield when they've led by 2+ goals


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 10, 2019)

Go on Trent put him on his arse.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Go on Trent put him on his arse.


Might get a bit more fractious yet


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 10, 2019)

Doesn't Pep clap like a sea lion


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 10, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Might get a bit more fractious yet


That's twice now hes tried to put him in the hoardings


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2019)

Sterling seems frustrated


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 10, 2019)

Good game! Good game!


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 10, 2019)

Got a feeling it's all gonna change 2nd half. We need an early goal because theres a lot more to come from both sides. 

VAR has proved again that it doesn't work. Theres no way they could of overturned Fabs goal for that hand ball without ruining the fucking game. It was a peno to be fair but it was a fucking brilliant goal on the break. The ref missed it and ket play go on for far to long. It there was doubt they should have stopped play surely?

First time I've ever agreed with Moanio.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 10, 2019)

That'll do


----------



## JimW (Nov 10, 2019)

Excellent from henderson. And it's not like City have been bad!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2019)

I just can't


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2019)

JimW said:


> Excellent from henderson. And it's not like City have been bad!


Love the Ox and Keita but understand why they went with Hendo. I also get why Hendo gets criticism but this is a game that needs strength and experience. Let Hendo wear them down then bring on the flair (or the old fella) 

#4th


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 10, 2019)

Theres only one gready bastard!!!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2019)

Hope Sterling is okay #couldhavekilledhim


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2019)

Aguero looking dangerous up front again


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 10, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Aguero looking dangerous up front again


World class


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 10, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Aguero looking dangerous up front again


Going off to a standing lactation


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 10, 2019)

Sniper on Mane 

We used to be shit at doing that


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2019)

Can't even call the MotM tonight 

Even Lovren has been good FFS


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 10, 2019)

Mane has been outstanding in defence again today. Hes really become the ful player under Jurgen. Hes been all over the pitch today.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 10, 2019)

Game on


----------



## Favelado (Nov 10, 2019)

Time for Gerard Houllier's rattlesnake formation now.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2019)

Gini MotM for me #callingit

My WiFi is playing up so a bit confused 

Glad Citeh have got a goal. Makes up for that 'borderline' penalty decision in the first half


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Mane has been outstanding in defence again today. Hes really become the ful player under Jurgen. Hes been all over the pitch today.


He has been imperious in possession.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 10, 2019)

Hehe fucking great game


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 10, 2019)

Badgers said:


> He has been imperious in possession.


Like a  Jack Russell at a postman today. Trent's been good sport with pound sterling and pence though


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Hehe fucking great game


Clean sheets are overrated


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 10, 2019)

Theres another goal here


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## friedaweed (Nov 10, 2019)

Love the reception we've given that little prick today


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2019)

Sterling seems a little tetchy


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 10, 2019)

Badgers said:


>



I was holding out but I had to get up for a piss after him doing that comical meltdown


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 10, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Sterling seems a little tetchy


He'd still be on our bench. 

Virgils going to laught at him in the tunnel for that.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 10, 2019)

Get the fuck in


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 10, 2019)

Pep meltdown coming


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2019)

Just wanted to put this on the record. Will leave it off the Spurs and Arsenal threads


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 10, 2019)

Great game for Sean Cox.

YNWA


----------



## Favelado (Nov 10, 2019)

Soapy tit wank.


----------



## JimW (Nov 10, 2019)

Blades going well.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2019)

8 points clear

Before the end of this year City have to play... 

Chelsea at home (PL)
Shakhtar Donetsk at home (CL) 
Newcastle away (PL) 
Burnley away (PL) 
Man Utd at home (PL)
Dinamo Zagreb away (CL)
Arsenal away (PL)
Oxford Utd away (EFL)
Leicester at home (PL)
Wolves away (PL)
Sheff Utd at home (PL)

Still early doors in the season but can see a couple of losses and a draw or two in that lot.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2019)

Favelado said:


> Soapy tit wank.


I have had a couple of wines so will do that for you


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2019)

9 points


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 10, 2019)

Having seen it now in slow mo the hand ball incident actually involves a Citeh handball first


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 10, 2019)

"The Premier League have explained that a penalty was not awarded as Alexander-Arnold's arm was not in an unnatural position."  Must drive around all day with his arm hanging out of the window.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2019)

Defo 9 points


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2019)

Wonder if Pep will get any comeback on his attitude to the match officials?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## friedaweed (Nov 10, 2019)

Lack of respect from Pep the sulk. You've just been rinsed lad. Give credit where it's due you sad fuck


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 10, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Wonder if Pep will get any comeback on his attitude to the match officials?


----------



## JimW (Nov 10, 2019)

That xG works really weirdly for us, we're rated about twentieth season to date by it in Div 4 but top of the league.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2019)

It is a nice change for LFC to have less shots but more goals  Citeh were slightly better (on the ball) but LFC looked like they could of scored 2/3/4 more than they did.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2019)

Fucking VAR


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2019)

City are closer to Sheffield Utd than Liverpool


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 10, 2019)

He just cant admit we were better than them today. Lost a bit of respect for him there. They were well and truly undone at the back and smothred in attack. Lack of grace from the polar neck wearing ponce. 

Jurgen would spank him in a dust up.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2019)

Raheem Sterling vs Liverpool 

0 shots on target
0 chances created
0 points


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2019)

Wijnaldum vs Citeh 

34 Accurate passes (97%)
3/3 Long balls
4 Duels won
7 Recoveries


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2019)

Liverpool have beaten Leicester (2nd), Chelsea (3rd), City (4th), Sheff U (5th) and Arsenal (6th) already this season.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2019)

Mohamed Salah has been directly involved in 52 goals in just 44 Premier League appearances at Anfield for Liverpool (38 goals, 14 assists).

I think his tally is 1 goal away from Suarez goal tally but having played 24 fewer games


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 10, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Raheem Sterling vs Liverpool
> 
> 0 shots on target
> 0 chances created
> 0 points


He got his sticky out arse handed to him on a plate there today. Best part of the match for me


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## ignatious (Nov 10, 2019)

What a fucking team. That sent out a real statement. There will be talking points but Citeh can’t have any complaints, they got well schooled today.

Perhaps it’s the warm afterglow of victory but I sense a passing of the torch of Best Team In The Country today in the eyes of the neutral. You could hear the resignation in the voices of Ratboy and Martin Tory on Sky. 

Long way to go obvs but this is a special team.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2019)

The best team in the world right now


----------



## ignatious (Nov 10, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Wijnaldum *vs Liverpool *
> 
> 34 Accurate passes (97%)
> 3/3 Long balls
> ...



They wish 



friedaweed said:


> He got his sticky out arse handed to him on a plate there today. Best part of the match for me


Surprised at those stats I thought he was real menace. I actually quite like him when he’s not playing against us


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 10, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Liverpool have beaten Leicester (2nd), Chelsea (3rd), City (4th), Sheff U (5th) and Arsenal (6th) already this season.


We were about sixth from bottom when you narrowly beat us


----------



## tommers (Nov 10, 2019)

JimW said:


> That xG works really weirdly for us, we're rated about twentieth season to date by it in Div 4 but top of the league.


It's almost like it's a load of old bollocks.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 10, 2019)

The39thStep said:


>



Oh there's better than that.


----------



## belboid (Nov 11, 2019)

Badgers said:


> 10000000000000000/1


managed it though.

Strictly results show ended up being tenser than that.


----------



## Jay Park (Nov 11, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> I hope their bus gets a nice welcome



You are a gloating little shithouse advocating for that kind of thuggish behaviour. 

You get too much of a free say on this thread cos you’re about the only scousers on it ( the rest being either woolybacks or people from Wales/London/Northampton )

You're bang out and I'm reporting this post.


----------



## Jay Park (Nov 11, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> That's twice now hes tried to put him in the hoardings



Not quite in the spirit of the game though is it. I’m guessing though, that being England’s new hope and playing for the team of the romantics allows you all types of snidey cunt behaviour.


----------



## Favelado (Nov 11, 2019)

Jay Park said:


> You are a gloating little shithouse advocating for that kind of thuggish behaviour.
> 
> You get too much of a free say on this thread cos you’re about the only scousers on it ( the rest being either woolybacks or people from Wales/London/Northampton )
> 
> You're bang out and I'm reporting this post.



Add that I'm calling you a cunt to the report please. 

Must be hard watching all this as a United fan.


----------



## Jay Park (Nov 11, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Lack of respect from Pep the sulk. You've just been rinsed lad. Give credit where it's due you sad fuck



‘Rinsed’? You blinkered imbecile, there were large spells where City played you off the park and as such, the ball just never rolled in.

It was a great game of football that the whole of Europe will be admiring. Much better than that turgid Sunday pub game you played against Spurs back in May.

I know you get a bit excited after all those years of being knocked from pillar to post by United. Even in 96 when both you and Newcastle were better footballing sides; you still got turned over. You also got turned over by City in 2014, 2018 and last year.

Get it fucking done with and then get on with your childish gloating. Try not to slip this time, eh, lads.


----------



## Jay Park (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Jay Park (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Jay Park (Nov 11, 2019)

Favelado said:


> Add that I'm calling you a cunt to the report please.
> 
> Must be hard watching all this as a United fan.



It’s a term of endearment where I come from, soft-lad. As well as being a punctuation mark on Urban75.

What is hard is watching a wonderfully gifted Manchester City side walk through teams almost week after week.


----------



## Favelado (Nov 11, 2019)

Jay Park said:


> View attachment 189655


Those were the days.


----------



## Jay Park (Nov 11, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Theres only one gready bastard!!!



Bought his Mum a £1,000,000 mansion with gold carot faucets and has 19 kids.

He needed the cash.

Phlid.


----------



## Jay Park (Nov 11, 2019)

Everton’s Class of 1985: The Greatest Team You Probably Never Saw

They won the league by 13 points, accumulating 90 in total and scored 88 goals, the most in all four divisions and some 20 more than second-placed Liverpool; and it can only be surmised what they might have achieved in the European Cup had English clubs not been banned from competing following the death of 39 supporters amid tragic scenes at the Heysel Stadium that May.


----------



## Jay Park (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Jay Park (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Jay Park (Nov 11, 2019)

Don’t let it slip lads


----------



## Voley (Nov 11, 2019)

Great game. Bit twitchy when they got one back & thought City had a good spell after half time. Dodgy first goal tbf. Other than that, bossed it.

Fucking brilliant team right now.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 11, 2019)

Jay Park said:


> Don’t let it slip lads


God you're a boring predictable cunt 



Jay Park said:


> Phlid.



Derogatory disabalist insults as well. Post reported.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 11, 2019)

Jay Park said:


> You are a gloating little shithouse advocating for that kind of thuggish behaviour.
> 
> You get too much of a free say on this thread cos you’re about the only scousers on it ( the rest being either woolybacks or people from Wales/London/Northampton )
> 
> You're bang out and I'm reporting this post.


Fuck off you blurt, there's a good lad


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2019)

Jay Park said:


> Phlid.


What does this word mean, please?


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 11, 2019)

Jay Park said:


> Everton’s Class of 1985: The Greatest Team You Probably Never Saw
> 
> They won the league by 13 points, accumulating 90 in total and scored 88 goals, the most in all four divisions and some 20 more than second-placed Liverpool; and it can only be surmised what they might have achieved in the European Cup had English clubs not been banned from competing following the death of 39 supporters amid tragic scenes at the Heysel Stadium that May.


Are you sure you're not really a Bitter?


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 11, 2019)

editor said:


> What does this word mean, please?


I believe it relates to the word *thalidomide *and is a derogatory term used to insult someone if your like 12 years of age. It's like calling someone a spaz.


----------



## N_igma (Nov 11, 2019)

Jay Park said:


> ‘Rinsed’? You blinkered imbecile, there were large spells where City played you off the park and as such, the ball just never rolled in.
> 
> It was a great game of football that the whole of Europe will be admiring. Much better than that turgid Sunday pub game you played against Spurs back in May.
> 
> ...



Now say that again without crying. Your salty tears have made my Monday morning. YNWA


----------



## Jay Park (Nov 11, 2019)

Favelado said:


> Those were the days.



no, those were the days

 

Could have been one of the greatest English teams ever, turned out to be a bunch of self-serving cretins. A lot like the contributors to this thread.

And you have the brass neck to call out Sterling you jealous Mickey Mousers.


----------



## Humberto (Nov 11, 2019)

Fuck off you loon


----------



## steveo87 (Nov 11, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> I believe it relates to the word *thalidomide *and is a derogatory term used to insult someone if your like 12 years of age. It's like calling someone a spaz.


It's also really old, akin to calling some on 'Joey'.

(Which, as a teenager, with no context of the word, I always thought was something to do with Joey Barton.) 


Anyway, I digress:

 

Those were the days.


----------



## Jay Park (Nov 11, 2019)

steveo87 said:


> It's also really old, akin to calling some on 'Joey'.
> 
> (Which, as a teenager, with no context of the word, I always thought was something to do with Joey Barton.)
> 
> ...



Amazing spectacle of football that one


----------



## Jay Park (Nov 11, 2019)

editor said:


> What does this word mean, please?



It’s a word that’s thrown about freely in Liverpool, just as blurt is


----------



## Jay Park (Nov 11, 2019)

N_igma said:


> Now say that again without crying. Your salty tears have made my Monday morning. YNWA



20X

Bet you don’t make it 19X


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 11, 2019)

Jay Park said:


> ‘Rinsed’? You blinkered imbecile, there were large spells where City played you off the park and as such, the ball just never rolled in.
> 
> It was a great game of football that the whole of Europe will be admiring. Much better than that turgid Sunday pub game you played against Spurs back in May.
> 
> ...


you might find this useful How to Win Friends and Influence People: The Best Summary


----------



## Jay Park (Nov 11, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> God you're a boring predictable cunt
> 
> 
> 
> Derogatory disabalist insults as well. Post reported.



I’ll see your advocating for mindless violence on a football team bus pulling into Anfield, and raise you a term that still to this day is a huge part of the Scouse lexicon.


----------



## belboid (Nov 11, 2019)

just putting the pathetic,attention seeking, child on ignore. You know he's a waste of time


----------



## Jay Park (Nov 11, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> you might find this useful How to Win Friends and Influence People: The Best Summary



one of your books is it? Mostly pictures of you shaking hands with folk in the library who are overdue on returns.

“Don’t worry about the £1.25 fine, Pickmans got your back. BTW have you read my book on how to influence people over a 30 period on an online forum?”

It’s a page turner.


----------



## Humberto (Nov 11, 2019)

So Scousers, librarians, possibly people with disabilities...

Who's next?


----------



## Jay Park (Nov 11, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> God you're a boring predictable cunt
> 
> 
> 
> Derogatory disabalist insults as well. Post reported.



Invoking the Lord’s name.

Tell us, have you never used the derogatory insult ’phlid’ ?

My guess is you have, I’ll also throw it out there and say you’ve most likely done the Munich airplane chants with airplane, arms in the air, body language.

Christ you were so bitter in the 90s + 00s. 
Still always got ran off by United though.


----------



## Jay Park (Nov 11, 2019)

Humberto said:


> So Scousers, librarians, possibly people with disabilities...
> 
> Who's next?



The French?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 11, 2019)

Jay Park said:


> one of your books is it? Mostly pictures of you shaking hands with folk in the library who are overdue on returns.
> 
> “Don’t worry about the £1.25 fine, Pickmans got your back. BTW have you read my book on how to influence people over a 30 period on an online forum?”
> 
> It’s a page turner.


It's one of dale carnegie's, one of the most famous books of the last century. You're in dire need of something like that as at the moment you seem to be on a mission to show what a vile person you are.


----------



## Jay Park (Nov 11, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> It's one of dale carnegie's, one of the most famous books of the last century. You're in dire need of something like that as at the moment you seem to be on a mission to show what a vile person you are.



i’ll read

and what you said has been noted.

‘Vile’ though ? Hubris some what.


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2019)

Jay Park said:


> It’s a word that’s thrown about freely in Liverpool, just as blurt is


So you think it's OK to use a form of the word 'thalidomide' as a personal insult? Why is that? People also bandy around racist abuse freely in all parts of the UK. Do you thing that make it OK to repeat it here too?

Or you could just apologise for using such disgusting language.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Nov 11, 2019)

A belated well done on winning and for pissing off that flash git.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 11, 2019)

Jay Park said:


> Invoking the Lord’s name.
> 
> Tell us, have you never used the derogatory insult ’phlid’ ?
> 
> ...



What the fuck are you on about? You're like the shouty man outside the train station here mate, no one is listening to you just laughing for a while and then embarrassingly reverting to sorrow at your sad little ranty world 

WTF is wrong with you hey?

You're the one bringing all this stuff to a thread in 2019. Have you stepped through a time warp our kid or are you just having a hard time in life currently?



editor said:


> So you think it's OK to use a form of the word 'thalidomide' as a personal insult? Why is that? People also bandy around racist abuse freely in all parts of the UK. Do you thing that make it OK to repeat it here too?
> 
> Or you could just apologise for using such disgusting language.



It is disgusting to be honest Ed. I had a friend who's older sister suffered as a result of the Thalidomide tragedy. Jay Park has no interest in this thread other than to disrupt it. I think it wouldn't go a miss to have him banned from it to be honest guv. I'm sure you wouldn't put up with it on a Hamlet thread mate 

I'm not sure what his problem is but the guy's been acting like a prick on the boards for a couple of weeks now. Maybe some time away from the keyboard might help him focus on whatever it is in his real life that results in him behaving like this on here.

I wish him all the best but he really does need to take a look at himself.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 11, 2019)

Jay Park said:


> i’ll read
> 
> and what you said has been noted.
> 
> ‘Vile’ though ? Hubris some what.


Not at all


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 11, 2019)

Jay Park said:


> woolybacks ... people from Wales/London/Northampton )



Racism too. How mature 

Post reported.


----------



## Jay Park (Nov 11, 2019)

editor said:


> So you think it's OK to use a form of the word 'thalidomide' as a personal insult? Why is that? People also bandy around racist abuse freely in all parts of the UK. Do you thing that make it OK to repeat it here too?
> 
> Or you could just apologise for using such disgusting language.



I apologise for using a contraction of the word thalidomide.


----------



## Jay Park (Nov 11, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> I hope their bus gets a nice welcome



Terrorising people on buses is funny to him.



friedaweed said:


> Theres only one gready bastard!!!



Related to Sterling and also alludes to the hammering he took off the UK press because he’s a young, rich, black male.



friedaweed said:


> Love the reception we've given that little prick today



Offensive



friedaweed said:


> Lack of respect from Pep the sulk. You've just been rinsed lad. Give credit where it's due you sad fuck



“sad fuck” this time. Also offensive.



friedaweed said:


> He just cant admit we were better than them today. Lost a bit of respect for him there. They were well and truly undone at the back and smothred in attack. Lack of grace from the polar neck wearing ponce.
> 
> Jurgen would spank him in a dust up.



delving into some fantasy world where his man-crush Jurgen doesn’t get his false newtons knocked out fighting smaller men.
Weirdly offensive. 

“Ponce” homophobic.



friedaweed said:


> He got his sticky out arse handed to him on a plate there today. Best part of the match for me





friedaweed said:


> God you're a boring predictable cunt
> 
> Derogatory disabalist insults as well. Post reported.



“Cunt.” Probably the most insulting word in the English language.



friedaweed said:


> What the fuck are you on about? You're like the shouty man outside the train station here mate, no one is listening to you just laughing for a while and then embarrassingly reverting to sorrow at your sad little ranty world
> 
> WTF is wrong with you hey?
> 
> ...



People suffering mental illness and having public breakdowns are a spectacle to be mocked and laughed at, for this clown?

‘Acting like a prick.’ Offensive.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 11, 2019)

God you're boring.

Ponce isn't homophobic.

This is a Ponce 







Now off you fuck Frances before your halo slips again


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 11, 2019)

Jay Park said:


> Blah blah blah...
> 
> People suffering mental illness and having public breakdowns



As I suspected. Hope you get well soon mate. Take a break


----------



## Jay Park (Nov 11, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Racism too. How mature
> 
> Post reported.



Maturity isn’t what I was aiming for, what I was aiming for is to show how you have carte blanche to revel in the smell of your own farts on this thread. Can we rename this thread ‘tried-a-weeds Dutch oven’ ?

And as for ‘acting like a prick for weeks’, I reckon you’d beat me hands down as you’ve been acting so for years.

Please don’t get Jurgurn to spank me/dust me up, in one of your oddly homoerotic fantasies.

Don’t let it slip lads xxx


----------



## Jay Park (Nov 11, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> God you're boring.
> 
> Ponce isn't homophobic.
> 
> ...



You just paper over the rest of your appallingly abusive language. There’s a good lad.


----------



## Jay Park (Nov 11, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> As I suspected. Hope you get well soon mate. Take a break



And if I was to be suffering from psychological issues, or anyone else for that matter. It really does seem he’d find it funny. 

Not as funny as I’d find it if Liverpool still don’t win the league.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 12, 2019)

Jay Park said:


> Maturity isn’t what I was aiming for, what I was aiming for is to show how you have carte blanche to revel in the smell of your own farts on this thread. Can we rename this thread ‘tried-a-weeds Dutch oven’ ?
> 
> And as for ‘acting like a prick for weeks’, I reckon you’d beat me hands down as you’ve been acting so for years.
> 
> ...


Fucking about with usernames. Post reported.

You really are embarrassing yourself now Frances  Are you stuck in a Manure Fanzine or something?



Jay Park said:


> And if I was to be suffering from psychological issues, or anyone else for that matter.



Well there must be some reason you keep turning up here ranting to yourself  Nobody's listening to you mate, we're just laughing at you


----------



## Humberto (Nov 12, 2019)

Champione ole ole ole


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 12, 2019)

Manchester United 19/20: You can't win anything with kids (revisited)

Just in case you can't find your own thread  It's down near the bottom of the page. How coincidental.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 12, 2019)

England v Montenegro: Raheem Sterling to miss Euro 2020 qualifier at Wembley

Oh dear it just gets worse for the lad


----------



## Humberto (Nov 12, 2019)

Scousers are evil. !


----------



## Jay Park (Nov 12, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Manchester United 19/20: You can't win anything with kids (revisited)
> 
> Just in case you can't find your own thread  It's down near the bottom of the page. How coincidental.



I prefer the Dutch oven.




friedaweed said:


> Fucking about with usernames. Post reported.
> 
> You really are embarrassing yourself now Frances  Are you stuck in a Manure Fanzine or something?
> 
> ...



So what do you keep yapping back at me for? Have I hurt your 70s 80s RRS Urchin macho pride, or do you have nothing else to do at half 3 in the morning except gaze at your own
council fire?



Like a warm hug from Big Gurn, with a gentle cusp of the balls and a sweet whisper in the ear ‘We won’t let it slip, Mr Juana. We won’t let it slip. Now turn’t fire off and let’s get some kip. Separate beds mind. I’m not having you going for me goolies again’


----------



## Humberto (Nov 12, 2019)

I had a mate who was scouse and his nan played for Everton ladies.


----------



## Humberto (Nov 12, 2019)

I had an everton who was a lady and she said godsped the House of Saud.


----------



## Humberto (Nov 12, 2019)

Fucking scousers amirite Jay Park ?


You come over here and create good football teams.


----------



## Jay Park (Nov 12, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Theres only one gready bastard!!!



Football hate crime at matches in England and Wales rose by 47% last season

Completely related


----------



## Humberto (Nov 12, 2019)

man utd going nowhere


----------



## Jay Park (Nov 12, 2019)

I was 'gutted' that he wouldn't play my song, Gerrard told police

He actually had a play list ready to go;

Slip Away - Bowie
Slip Kid - The Who
One Slip - Pink Floyd
Spirit Slips Away - Thin Lizzie
Slip Away - Ultravox

Then he was gonna raise the tempo a bit with Deadmou5 - Slip. 

You know, get people on their feet like. Not knock them off their feet.


----------



## Humberto (Nov 12, 2019)

damning indeed


----------



## editor (Nov 12, 2019)

Jay Park said:


> I apologise for using a contraction of the word thalidomide.


So you really do think it's OK  to use that word as an insult. Shameful stuff. You should be embarrassed with yourself.


----------



## Jay Park (Nov 12, 2019)

editor said:


> So you really do think it's OK  to use that word as an insult. Shameful stuff. You should be embarrassed with yourself.






Jay Park said:


> I apologise for using a contraction of the word thalidomide.



*Should have said* ‘I apologise wholeheartedly and with a heavy degree of embarrassment for calling Freedweed a phlid. I acknowledge that thalidomide sufferers lead very difficult lives. Much more difficult than I could ever imagine. And the usage of that word - jokingly or not - only lessens the seriousness with which people understand the condition.

Now could we possibly deal with some of the other nasty stuff that’s been posted on thos thread lately?

*sufferers


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 12, 2019)

Jay Park said:


> Now could we possibly deal with some of the nasty stuff


 but yer Ma's not been posting on here mate just you



Jay Park said:


> So what do you keep yapping back at me for? Have I hurt your 70s 80s RRS Urchin macho pride, or do you have nothing else to do at half 3 in the morning except gaze at your own
> council fire?



Ooh stereotypes now as well. You're so edgy are you saving hubcaps for when you get on your vinegar strokes or it it just council houses that your edging yourself with?

I'm not the one looking for attention in the middle if the night Garfield. I was tucked up in bed whilst you were spanking your little fergie out on an empty Liverpool thread. I tend to reply to your posts when I'm sat having a dump to be honest. You see there's a slight similarity between your posts and my turds. They both stink of shit but theres some perverse pleasure in passing them.

Now you have a nice day. Can I direct you to the blue kipper forums whilst you rest your leg up. Theres loads of bitter little tits on there you'd feel right at home.

Get well soon Franny lad x


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 12, 2019)

Jay Park said:


> *Should have said* ‘I apologise wholeheartedly and with a heavy degree of embarrassment for calling Freedweed a phlid. I acknowledge that thalidomide suffers lead very difficult lives. Much more difficult than I could ever imagine. And the usage of that word - jokingly or not - only lessens the seriousness with which people understand the condition.
> 
> Now could we possibly deal with some of the other nasty stuff that’s been posted on thos thread lately?


You should have said nothing as sometimes leaving the thread is the only way not to piss on your reputation. Altho with your rep I don't suppose it makes any difference.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 12, 2019)

Sterling lost it at Gomez in the England canteen, right under their skin.


----------



## Jay Park (Nov 12, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> but yer Ma's not been posting on here mate just you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me Ma’s dead you vindictive square.

As for the other, vindicates what I said before about your warped fantasies. 

How many nasty insults have you just ticked off?

• people living in public housing 
• ’tits’ as an insult 
• ‘spanking a little Fergie out’
•  yer ma’s nasty

Anyone would think you’d lost that game yesterday.

and lets not forget you advocating for this to happen again

 

You’re a thug, just like yer man Gerrard. And just like that racist little shitbag that almost, almost. won you the league. But didn’t.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2019)

This Sterling vs Gomez nonsense is a bit annoying. A bit of nothing really but if the statement released is accurate then it looks like Southgate responded correctly. What is annoying is the press and social media field days that have/will follow this. 

Sterling is a brilliant player but can be very fiery at times. He just got royally beaten, booed, goaded and (by his standards) under-performed at Anfield on Saturday so a bit of pent up aggression is not unexpected. To be fair he was luckily the main incident was not with VVD after stamping on his ankle  

Still grinning from Sunday btw


----------



## Jay Park (Nov 12, 2019)

sleaterkinney said:


> Sterling lost it at Gomez in the England canteen, right under their skin.



Maybe something to do with the weight of the English media hounding him for the past 3 years. Maybe. Also cunts like hashwinnits calling him ‘one greedy bastard’ week in week out. He’s a 23 year old kid.

You can’t walk away from the team of the romantics/hangers on/ glory supporters/and the other lot that didn’t see any fruition supporting a local team/ and not feel the angst of the gammon faced, dejected, bams and their own sad existence. 

Even Citeh fans gave him hell when he first played for them. 

And so what they’ve had a barney in The En-ger-lund canteen. Who gives a flying fuck about England?

Don’t let it slip lads. This does not slip.


----------



## cybershot (Nov 12, 2019)

Well if he can’t be banned or banned from the thread full scale ignore it is.


----------



## belboid (Nov 12, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Well if he can’t be banned or banned from the thread full scale ignore it is.


The thread looks a bit weird, but still much better with Lengel out of it.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Well if he can’t be banned or banned from the thread full scale ignore it is.


I have that on ignore but it would be nice for the troll and trolling posts to be deleted


----------



## editor (Nov 12, 2019)

Jay Park said:


> *Should have said* ‘I apologise wholeheartedly and with a heavy degree of embarrassment for calling Freedweed a phlid. I acknowledge that thalidomide sufferers lead very difficult lives. Much more difficult than I could ever imagine. And the usage of that word - jokingly or not - only lessens the seriousness with which people understand the condition.
> 
> Now could we possibly deal with some of the other nasty stuff that’s been posted on thos thread lately?
> 
> *sufferers


Maybe you should have said that in the first place instead of trying to play the smartarse with me.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 12, 2019)

Jay Park said:


> Me Ma’s dead you vindictive square.
> 
> As for the other, vindicates what I said before about your warped fantasies.
> 
> ...


I think it was you that brought up council houses yer twerp.

You're frothing so bad now you've forgotten about your own mud slinging. 

Cant you just go and watch some cantona vids on you tube and beat off to that or something?



belboid said:


> The thread looks a bit weird, but still much better with Lengel out of it.



Yup its been a nice thread this until arsewipe turned up. I noticed on another thread he was proclaiming he knew that someone who'd been banned as a suspect returner wasn't Lengle. Now it's become very clear how he knew that all along.

Melt down hard man antics imminent me thinks. 

He'd of gotten away with it too if it wasnt for Steven Gerrard


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## friedaweed (Nov 12, 2019)

Badgers said:


> I have that on ignore but it would be nice for the troll and trolling posts to be deleted


Hes only come on here to ruin the thread. I've reported his racist and disabling posts and made several requests for him to be banned from the thtead. 

He's really upset me, I've been a target of his vicious slurs all week now. I was almost in tears this morning whilst having my morning dump. He's like bran flakes to my insides


----------



## Jay Park (Nov 12, 2019)

editor said:


> Maybe you should have said that in the first place instead of trying to play the smartarse with me.



Apologies


----------



## Jay Park (Nov 12, 2019)

editor said:


> Maybe you should have said that in the first place instead of trying to play the smartarse with me.



Written in haste


----------



## Jay Park (Nov 12, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Hes only come on here to ruin the thread. I've reported his racist and disabling posts and made several requests for him to be banned from the thtead.
> 
> He's really upset me, I've been a target of his vicious slurs all week now. I was almost in tears this morning whilst having my morning dump. He's like bran flakes to my insides



Bran flakes. The cornerstone of every nutritious breakfast.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2019)

FFS


----------



## Jay Park (Nov 12, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Well if he can’t be banned or banned from the thread full scale ignore it is.



You’ve one choice, you’d like it to be more, but you’ve one choice.

Like going to the supermarket all full of glee at the prospect of magically dancing down the cereal isle in a world of processed grain reverence. Alas. It’s bran flakes for you too, my mate.


----------



## Jay Park (Nov 12, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> I think it was you that brought up council houses yer twerp.
> 
> You're frothing so bad now you've forgotten about your own mud slinging.
> 
> ...



No meltdown, I’m just gonna sit in front of my council fire (calour gas man’s been round you see) and put away a nice bowl of off-brand cornflakes for me tea.


----------



## Jay Park (Nov 12, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> You should have said nothing as sometimes leaving the thread is the only way not to piss on your reputation. Altho with your rep I don't suppose it makes any difference.



Ah Pickmans. Urbans moral gatekeeper. Where would such urchins as the Runcorn Riot Squad be without your calming and gentle guidance? They’d be on here talking about how nasty people’s mum’s are, tits, bowel movements and a judgmental rancour about a rich young black man who’s been vilified by the British tabloid media. (Oh and the smashing up buses with passengers on them).

 

Liverpool fans assault ambulance

Urbans Gandalf. Not malignant. Especially not when posting from work. Just right. Like a clock that works, bang on, every minute of every day.


----------



## Jay Park (Nov 12, 2019)

I’ll bet my calour gas fire and a box of bran-flakes the next post is liked by badgers/fredweed/pickmans or any combination of those three.


----------



## Voley (Nov 12, 2019)

At 1 min. That ball in from Henderson for Mane's goal. Bloody wonderful.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 12, 2019)

Jay Park said:


> I’ll bet my calour gas fire and a box of bran-flakes the next post is liked by badgers/fredweed/pickmans or any combination of those three.


That's the problem with the like button, it's right next to the quote one. Mistakenly given likes are nothing to gloat over hopalong. 

I'm pleased to hear you've had your gas bottle delivered though. How long till your sense of perspective arrives? Is that in the post along with your replacement originality valve?

You keep making up your little fantasies mate.

Look boss the plane...


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 12, 2019)

Jay Park said:


> I’ll bet my calour gas fire and a box of bran-flakes the next post is liked by badgers/fredweed/pickmans or any combination of those three.


Calor


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 12, 2019)

Jay Park said:


> Ah Pickmans. Urbans moral gatekeeper. Where would such urchins as the Runcorn Riot Squad be without your calming and gentle guidance? They’d be on here talking about how nasty people’s mum’s are, tits, bowel movements and a judgmental rancour about a rich young black man who’s been vilified by the British tabloid media. (Oh and the smashing up buses with passengers on them).
> 
> View attachment 189794
> 
> ...


You seem unusually exercised by my posting from work, it's something you've brought up on other threads like it's some sort of demerit.


----------



## editor (Nov 12, 2019)

Jay Park said:


> I’ll bet my calour gas fire and a box of bran-flakes the next post is liked by badgers/fredweed/pickmans or any combination of those three.


You're banned off this thread for a month, It becomes permanent if you continue any of this fucking boring beef elsewhere, and then a month long ban off the site if you carry on.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 12, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> Calor



I wonder how long a bottle lasts?


----------



## Favelado (Nov 12, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> Calor




As in Spanish for heat. Wow! If I only I'd known as kid. It would have blown my mind.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2019)

> Real Madrid are considering a world record offer of *£340m* for Paris St Germain's 20-year-old striker Kylian Mbappe


Perhaps the #mpabbe2020 at LFC was a little optimistic


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2019)

> Manchester City have made a formal complaint to referees chief Mike Riley over the officiating performance of Michael Oliver during their defeat to Liverpool at Anfield on Sunday.


#thiswillgowell


----------



## Numbers (Nov 13, 2019)

#badgersin


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2019)

Jurgen Klopp makes shock Zlatan Ibrahimovic transfer admission

Nope


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 14, 2019)

Numbers said:


> #badgersin


he's shortlisted to take over from unai emery


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 14, 2019)

Wow, the last few pages on this thread 

See, this is why I hate international breaks.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 14, 2019)

imposs1904 said:


> Wow, the last few pages on this thread
> 
> See, this is why I hate international breaks.


It's just some jealous manc who wants to come back and a apologise now for being a dick, only thing is he's not allowed to post his apology for a wee while yet.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2019)

Gomez MotM and a goal 

#callingit


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2019)

Liverpool 1-0 Montenegro


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 14, 2019)

Shame Sterling missed his chance to bag a few...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2019)

Steve Nicol tells Jadon Sancho to join LFC; says he’d be “crazy” to join Man Utd – The Empire of The Kop

#sanchoin


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2019)

Liverpool have unfinished business with Club World Cup


----------



## tommers (Nov 15, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Liverpool have unfinished business with Club World Cup


Hahaha.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2019)

> The current top four are now all heavily odds-on to remain there come to the end of the campaign, with Liverpool (1/1000), Man City (1/1000), Chelsea (1/4) and Leicester (8/13) all looking assured of Champions League football next season.


Worth a quid


----------



## Dandred (Nov 15, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Worth a quid


I don't bet so I'm not sure what that means, I put a quid on Liverpool to win the league and I get a 100 back? Or I put a quid on and get .01 pence back?


----------



## planetgeli (Nov 15, 2019)

Dandred said:


> I don't bet so I'm not sure what that means, I put a quid on Liverpool to win the league and I get a 100 back? Or I put a quid on and get .01 pence back?



Neither. You put a quid on you get .1 pence back.


----------



## belboid (Nov 15, 2019)

£2.02 according to the calculator I used (£1.02  profit)


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2019)

Away to Palace on Saturday 
2nd place Leicester away to Brighton 

3rd place Chelsea away to Man City 
4th place Man City at home to Chelsea 

The third and fourth place play off City v Chelsea game will be a good one  Assuming that the Might Red Men win against Palace then (Leicester aside) a draw between the other blue teams would be a great result for the sport of football Liverpool


----------



## planetgeli (Nov 18, 2019)

belboid said:


> £2.02 according to the calculator I used (£1.02  profit)



You need a new calculator.


----------



## belboid (Nov 18, 2019)

planetgeli said:


> You need a new calculator.


First two bets return £1.02 (2p profit), goes up to £1.27 after the third, which at 8/13 comes out as £2.05, but that's with rounding up, so it's £2.02 (£1.02 profit)


----------



## planetgeli (Nov 18, 2019)

belboid said:


> First two bets return £1.02 (2p profit), goes up to £1.27 after the third, which at 8/13 comes out as £2.05, but that's with rounding up, so it's £2.02 (£1.02 profit)



That wasn’t the question though.

The question was a quid on Liverpool.

What you’ve done is called ‘related contingency’. You can’t have an accumulator on the same event, where the actions of one selection may affect the outcome of the others.

Those odds are for individual bets on each team. Singles. Not possible in an accumulator.


----------



## belboid (Nov 18, 2019)

Minor details


----------



## BCBlues (Nov 18, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Away to Palace on Saturday
> 2nd place Leicester away to Brighton
> 
> 3rd place Chelsea away to Man City
> ...



Ain't happening. London's finest will prevail. Palace to nullify Lpool into a 0-0 draw while Chelsea's kids dazzle and whoop City 4-1. Leicester will win too of course.
Its gonna be a Blue day.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2019)

BCBlues said:


> Ain't happening. London's finest will prevail. Palace to nullify Lpool into a 0-0 draw while Chelsea's kids dazzle and whoop City 4-1. Leicester will win too of course.
> Its gonna be a Blue day.


Show us your betting slip you chancer


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2019)

Lot of talk about Lallana to PSG


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2019)

Why Liverpool's Flat-Track Form Will Be Pivotal Over The Festive Period


> There is also the fact that, for the last three seasons, this period just after the final international break of the year has been when Liverpool seem to click. Their results in late November and December since 2016 have been largely excellent. If the same happens this season, with this run of fixtures, they could be sitting very pretty by the time they fly to Qatar.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 19, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Lot of talk about Lallana to PSG


On Xbox?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> On Xbox?


Bloke in the pub


----------



## steveo87 (Nov 20, 2019)

Liverpool play Spurs and Man United within a week in January. 

Two managers gone in seven days?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2019)

steveo87 said:


> Liverpool play Spurs and Man United within a week in January.
> 
> Two managers gone in seven days?


I fear that Mourinho will be given at least a few months even if his results are appalling


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 20, 2019)

Badgers said:


> I fear that Mourinho will be given at least a few months even if his results are appalling


It'll take a lot longer than that to stop him talking shite


----------



## BCBlues (Nov 20, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> It'll take a lot longer than that to stop him talking shite



He'll still believe it tho even if no one else does


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2019)

Salah and Robertson both out for the Palace game.


----------



## steveo87 (Nov 21, 2019)

It's a shame, but there's cover.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2019)

Liverpool in league of their own - Barca, Juve and PSG unable to compete


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2019)

Sounds like morale is high at Napoli 

Football Italia


----------



## Voley (Nov 23, 2019)

3 points, winning ugly and all that but I couldn't see anything wrong with Palace's disallowed goal. VAR's shite, it really is.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 24, 2019)

Voley said:


> 3 points, winning ugly and all that but I couldn't see anything wrong with Palace's disallowed goal. VAR's shite, it really is.


Yup. It beggars belief


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 24, 2019)

_Kloppage Time 

_


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2019)

FFS fell asleep at half time (manflu) so missed it. Woke up to hear the Citeh winner go in 

Just caught up. We were pretty poor, they played well and we won. 

The VAR was 50/50 for me. Free kick leading to the goal was a push by Trent then a push on Lovren in the area


----------



## cybershot (Nov 24, 2019)

Yeah I’m not quite getting the outcry on this one. If lovren wasn’t pushed he could have leapt for the ball. Even if he didn’t get to it the fact he’d have blocked Tomkins view of it coming in could have made a difference. So this argument that it wouldn’t have effected things is bollocks in my opinion. 

the problem with var in prem is that the field officials aren’t reviewing the material pitch side like the refs did in the World Cup.  I think if it was done this way it wouldn’t be getting as much flack as it has been. But yeah. They got this right in my opinion.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2019)

The Firmino (armpit) and Sterling (yesterday) were far worse decisions.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2019)

Napoli key man left out of squad for Liverpool Champions League clash


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2019)

Nicked this from Thaw on the West Ham thread:

Premier League clubs ranked by the difficulty of their opponents so far - Planet Football

Good to see where Citeh are compared to LFC  although it does show how well Leicester have done 

Fair play Sheffield United


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2019)

Xabi Alonso Interview (2017) from the Anfield Wrap 
The Anfield Wrap / TAW Classics: Xabi Alonso Interview


> Back in 2017, John Gibbons and Andy Heaton sat down with Liverpool legend Xabi Alonso in Munich for a wide-ranging 50 minute exclusive interview. The Liverpool legend talks in detail about the highs and lows of his time in the game, including what it was like settling in a foreign country, to that night in Istanbul and ultimately why he left Liverpool after coming so close to winning that elusive league title.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2019)

Liverpool fans back van Dijk after Ballon d'Or 'leak'


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2019)

Plug for Na sponsor but still a nice touch this


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2019)

Scrappy start thus far


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 27, 2019)

What did their goal look like on the telly? Surely a foul in Virgil no?


----------



## belboid (Nov 27, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> What did their goal look like on the telly? Surely a foul in Virgil no?


Naah, fair challenge. 

Mostly poor performance, odd team selection.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2019)

Odd game all round


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 28, 2019)

belboid said:


> Naah, fair challenge.
> 
> Mostly poor performance, odd team selection.



I don't think it was a poor performance. Gomez didn't play at his best though.


----------



## N_igma (Nov 28, 2019)

Hope Fabinho’s injury isn’t too serious, especially coming into the December run of fixtures. 

It’s a strange feeling being a Liverpool fan these days. 2-3 years ago, yeh we were drawing 5-5 with the likes of Norwich but the style of football was exciting and I genuinely enjoyed every single second of the games and took the downs as well as the ups. 

Nowadays, yes we’re winning most games but it doesn’t feel earned, almost like United were like in their hey days with Fergie time goals. Feels ugly, I want that exciting heavy metal football and win every game. Maybe that’s the price to pay for winning though who knows. Mini rant over lol.


----------



## Voley (Nov 28, 2019)

Lots of love to everyone in Liverpool today. 

I'm naïve. I genuinely thought he wouldn't get away with it any more.

JFT96.
YNWA.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 28, 2019)

The day he dies will be the final time people are retraumatised by his actions. 

Hillsborough tragedy: Why you still need to be careful online


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2019)

Liverpool's problem with Salah and how critics are getting it wrong


> In 18 appearances, he has scored nine goals and contributed five assists.
> Compare that to this time 12 months ago, when in 18 games he had nine goals and four assists.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2019)

> Liverpool midfielder Fabinho has been ruled out until the new year with ankle ligament damage sustained in the midweek Champions League draw with Napoli. He will miss a minimum of nine matches, including the Merseyside derby against Everton on 4 December and the trip to nearest challengers at the top of the Premier League Leicester City on Boxing Day.
> 
> "The Brazilian will begin a rehabilitation programme with the Reds’ medical team at Melwood as he works his way back to full fitness," said the club.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2019)

LFC launches first-stage public consultation on proposed Anfield Road Stand expansion


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2019)

Bad news day/week so this might cheer us up a bit


----------



## cybershot (Nov 29, 2019)

The Kop's going to look pathetic at this rate!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2019)

Ten games between now and 02/01

Five away games including one in Europe and and also two away in two days, one of which is in Qatar.

Going to be tough 

Hopefully home to Brighton today should not be too awful. Looks okay on paper 


> Liverpool have won the last seven meetings in all competitions, scoring 22 goals and conceding just five.





> *The Reds have won 12 Premier League matches this season, as many as Arsenal, Manchester United and Tottenham combined.*





> Brighton are without a win in five league away games since they beat Watford on the opening weekend of the season (D1, L4)





> Brighton have failed to win any of their 15 Premier League away matches against established top-six opposition, scoring only four goals and conceding 33.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2019)

Well played Geordie Gents


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 30, 2019)

Always had a soft spot for the magpies


----------



## Voley (Nov 30, 2019)

Beginning to see Leicester as the main threat now, I must admit.


----------



## Voley (Nov 30, 2019)

Reds one up.


----------



## steveo87 (Nov 30, 2019)

Football is fucking great, isn't it?


----------



## steveo87 (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Voley (Nov 30, 2019)

Phew.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 30, 2019)

Nothing like a squeaky  

Best goal Dobby the house Elf has scored for us.


----------



## Voley (Nov 30, 2019)

Yeah, nice one Voldemort.


----------



## steveo87 (Nov 30, 2019)

Yeah... Er.....MR MAGOO!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2019)

Chelski and Citeh losing and drawing against bottom half teams is a great result.

Another 2-1 win is not pretty but still three points and a great time to get a win. The fans were in fine voice and the tributes to the 96 were great.

11 points clear (until Leicester beat Everton) is a nice place to be heading into a very heavy schedule.

VVD for Prime Minister


----------



## steveo87 (Nov 30, 2019)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 191430


Phew, relegation avoided for another season!


----------



## belboid (Dec 1, 2019)

Does that count as a clean sheet for Alisson?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2019)

Spoiler: Winner leaked


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2019)

She seems to get a lot of messages on twitter  

Take a look at alison becker (@thealisonbecker): alison becker (@thealisonbecker) on Twitter


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2019)

Good article this

Liverpool’s Pep Lijnders: ‘Our identity is intensity. It comes back in every drill’ | Liverpool | The Guardian


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2019)

Gutted for VVD 

Hopefully tomorrow's derby will cheer us all up


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2019)

Close


----------



## steveo87 (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2019)

> Everton are winless in all 23 leagues games Everton in which they've conceded the first goal (19 defeats).
> 
> No Premier League team has conceded more goals past the 90th minute this season than Everton (4). They've done so in their last 2 matches.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2019)

steveo87 said:


>



Trevor Sinclair apologises after deleted tweet causes outrage


----------



## steveo87 (Dec 4, 2019)

Absolute joke.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2019)

Good graphic this


----------



## N_igma (Dec 4, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Trevor Sinclair apologises after deleted tweet causes outrage



Fuck sakes I used to like him too.


----------



## cybershot (Dec 4, 2019)

We’re going to fuck up tonight aren’t we?


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 4, 2019)

cybershot said:


> We’re going to fuck up tonight aren’t we?


Part of me thinks it would be only right that we gave our brethren across the park something to smile about this Christmas.

Some of the Bluenoses I know are borderline bridge jumpers currently  I mean if you know your history it's enough to make you want to go urgH!

But then again...


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 4, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Trevor Sinclair apologises after deleted tweet causes outrage


Classy


----------



## Voley (Dec 4, 2019)

Amazon Prime. Fucking hell. I have to hold my nose watching Sky round me Mums. Fucksake.


----------



## Voley (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## friedaweed (Dec 4, 2019)

Voley said:


> Amazon Prime. Fucking hell. I have to hold my nose watching Sky round me Mums. Fucksake.







> There *is* no limit on how *many* devices you *can* have on your account but there are limits on how *many can* stream *video* simultaneously *from* one account. *Amazon Prime* limit *is* two, Netflix, Hulu *and* HBO limit you *to* one simultaneous stream per account.


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 4, 2019)

Voley said:


> View attachment 191908



That’s a missed opportunity to say Amazon usually pay (in) peanuts.


----------



## belboid (Dec 4, 2019)

Quite nice that


----------



## belboid (Dec 4, 2019)

And that


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 4, 2019)

This could get embarrassing. Amazing pass from Mane for the first.

Or could end up 5-3.


----------



## belboid (Dec 4, 2019)

planetgeli said:


> This could get embarrassing.


Tho not quite in the way you intended...


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 4, 2019)

I'm loving this Amazon prime delivery


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 4, 2019)

All three of our goals have featured incredible passes in the build up


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 4, 2019)

Four. Brilliant.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 4, 2019)

What a goal!


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 4, 2019)

We've clearly been wasting our time with Bobby and Mo. Maybe it's time we sold them and invested in another Virgil 

4-2

Fucking great game


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 4, 2019)

Best Derby for donks.


----------



## N_igma (Dec 4, 2019)

When I grow up I want to be Divock Origi.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 4, 2019)

Shack came out of the traps well tonight. So glad he got a goal


----------



## Voley (Dec 4, 2019)

Fucking get in.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 4, 2019)

Voley said:


> Fucking get in.




Quite ordinary weren't we


----------



## Voley (Dec 4, 2019)

Jesus. Those goals man. That Origi control. Fucking brilliant.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 4, 2019)

All the Liverpool fans are far happier than the spuds


----------



## cybershot (Dec 4, 2019)

Glad I got that wrong. Defense is poo though. Need to get clean sheets back on agenda.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 4, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Glad I got that wrong. Defense is poo though. Need to get clean sheets back on agenda.


Nah, we don't


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 4, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Glad I got that wrong. Defense is poo though. Need to get clean sheets back on agenda.


Yup. Virgilout#


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 4, 2019)

Sadio's goal was fucking lush


----------



## ignatious (Dec 4, 2019)

Great performance that. Took no shit from the bluenoses and played them off the park. What a fucking team.


----------



## N_igma (Dec 4, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Yup. Virgilout#



Lol we need Matip back more importantly.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 4, 2019)

Some lovely goals, nasty tackles  , do like Shaqiri from his time at stoke too, but I'm rooting for Senegal at next world cup


----------



## belboid (Dec 5, 2019)

Divock Origi has scored more goals in derby games than Kevin Keegan, John Barnes, Tommy Smith, Roger Hunt, Michael Owen,Fernando Torres,  Ian St. John, Graeme Sounness, John Aldridge, John Toshack and Ray Kennedy. Not to mention more than Salah, Mane and Firmino combined.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 5, 2019)

Missed the game  due to Winterval work do.

Good to see Shaq playing and scoring plus a brace for Origi  will have to find the highlights (Amazon/somewhere) today.


----------



## Voley (Dec 5, 2019)

Couldn't have come at a better time, this result. We've been winning ugly/grinding the results out of late and I think the confidence  was waning. This was a proper emphatic win.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 5, 2019)

Hate to say it but the Amazon highlights options are excellent


----------



## Badgers (Dec 5, 2019)

Voley said:


> Couldn't have come at a better time, this result. We've been winning ugly/grinding the results out of late and I think the confidence  was waning. This was a proper emphatic win.


Walk on Reds


----------



## Badgers (Dec 5, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Hate to say it but the Amazon highlights options are excellent


Extended highlights on. 

The passing play is sublime


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 5, 2019)

What happened to the beloved holiday tradition of Liverpool choking in December?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 5, 2019)

Yossarian said:


> What happened to the beloved holiday tradition of Liverpool choking in December?


Leicester away on Boxing Day


----------



## Badgers (Dec 5, 2019)

Ballon D'ORigi


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 5, 2019)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 191943
> 
> Ballon D'ORigi


That's a huge coincidence! I read Kurt Cobain said that too.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 5, 2019)

Jurgen Klopp has set a new club record by achieving 100 league wins in the fewest amount of games in the top flight as Liverpool manager, it took just 159 games. Previous record held by Kenny Dalglish, 167 games.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 5, 2019)

Old but great


----------



## Badgers (Dec 5, 2019)

Talking of the Ballon D'ORigi d’Or 

Just looking at the top 10


> 1. Lionel Messi (Barcelona)
> 2. Virgil van Dijk (Liverpool)
> 3. Cristiano Ronaldo (Juventus)
> 4. Sadio Mane (Liverpool)
> ...


If you had to pick only one player from a club...

From Barcelona it will only be Messi
From Juventus it would only be Ronaldo
From PSG it would only be Mbappe
From Munich it would only be Lewandowski
From City I will give Silva the top 10 but Mahrez should not be there and Sterling (good as he is) was not good enough over that period

But for Liverpool there are three (four with Alisson Becker) players that over that period could claim the Ballon d’Or


----------



## Badgers (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## steveo87 (Dec 5, 2019)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 191949


Shithouse-ery as the cool kids call it.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 5, 2019)

Anyway, back to business... 



> *Liverpool FIFA Club World Cup squad:*
> Alisson, Van Dijk, Wijnaldum, Lovren, Milner, Keita, Firmino, Mane, Salah, Gomez, Adrian, Henderson, Oxlade-Chamberlain, Lallana, Lonergan, Shaqiri, Brewster, Robertson, Origi, Jones, Alexander-Arnold, Elliott, Williams.



Fucking have it ^ anyone want a fight?


----------



## cybershot (Dec 5, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Anyway, back to business...
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking have it ^ anyone want a fight?




So, predicted lineup Vs Villa in the League Cup?


----------



## steveo87 (Dec 5, 2019)

I think I'm in with a shout, if I'm honest.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 5, 2019)

cybershot said:


> So, predicted lineup Vs Villa in the League Cup?


All of the Under 9s


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2019)

Has anyone else noticed Lallana and Lovren playing well


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 6, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Has anyone else noticed Lallana and Lovren playing well


In the words of the great Tim Lovejoy "It'll never last".


----------



## cybershot (Dec 6, 2019)

Lallana gets bad rap imo. I know Mccoist said it Wednesday night but he really does work fucking hard off the ball. In Rodgers team he was probably the workhorse of the midfield and in those early Klopp months he was probably the first player on the team sheet has he worked his socks off doing the type of pressing Klopp demanded and causes oppostion players to make mistakes. He's not the worlds best on the ball, but he ain't bad either. Great squad player.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2019)

Won't link to the Mail article


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2019)

Good goal from Ox and a great pass from Hendo


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2019)

Not a bad first half. Would be nice to get a clean sheet and a few more goals. 

In other news TAA is going to be a legend to rival Gerrard


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2019)

Also #Son2020


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2019)

Salah 

Good to see Keita playing well. Would like to see one of the young lads (and/or) Shaq getting involved.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2019)

Table and GD looking decent 



14 points clear of Citeh
23 points clear of Spuds
25 points clear of ManUre


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 7, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Table and GD looking decent


Kinda nuts that Leicester have the same GD as Liverpool and City, and that those three are all 19 goals better off than anyone else!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2019)

Baby Keith


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 7, 2019)

I still think you're going to concede, just to ruin VVD's clean sheet points


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> I still think you're going to concede, just to ruin VVD's clean sheet points


Nah, I reckon this will finish 0-4 or 0-5


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Nah, I reckon this will finish 0-4 or 0-5


Bah


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2019)

Liverpool have lost just 7 of their last 100 Premier League games under Jürgen Klopp, fewer than any other ever-present team in the division.


----------



## Favelado (Dec 7, 2019)

United are celebrating a Liverpool goal now basically.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 7, 2019)

Cheering Utd goals, lads?


----------



## steveo87 (Dec 7, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> Cheering Utd goals, lads?


I feel dirty, but yes.


----------



## Voley (Dec 7, 2019)

I always want Man U to lose.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2019)

A draw please


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 7, 2019)

If Utd go on to win this, are City no longer considered your biggest threat in the league?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2019)

Man Utd at the moment only eight points behind Man City. 

Closer than Man City are to Liverpool.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2019)

14 points clear of Citeh after only 16 games is incredible. If only those.pesky Foxes would stop winning


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 7, 2019)

Just occurred to me that Everton did you a favour today too


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2019)

Man City have now lost four league games this season. 

Liverpool have lost four of their 83 since a 4-1 loss at Spurs in 2017


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> Just occurred to me that Everton did you a favour today too


Man Utd and Everton


----------



## cybershot (Dec 7, 2019)

If we fuck this up, we're shit and don't deserve it. Can't see City catching us, we ain't going to lose 4 games. Not even Christmas. Never felt this confident. BeatLeicester on boxing day and just give us the title.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 7, 2019)

cybershot said:


> If we fuck this up, we're shit and don't deserve it. Can't see City catching us, we ain't going to lose 4 games. Not even Christmas. Never felt this confident. BeatLeicester on boxing day and just give us the title.


Easy tiger


----------



## MrSki (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2019)

Good to hear  

Bobby Duncan agent Saif Rubie banned and fined for his ‘conduct on Twitter’


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 9, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Good to hear
> 
> Bobby Duncan agent Saif Rubie banned and fined for his ‘conduct on Twitter’





> Since joining Fiorentina in the summer, Duncan has not played a minute of first-team football and has instead been competing in the Primavera 1 for his club’s U19s.
> 
> They haven’t won a match since September.





> "In my mind, I thought I would go and play abroad. Serie A is just below the Premier League.
> 
> "I wanted to make a name for myself, show the Liverpool and Fiorentina fans who I am."



I don't think telling Fiorentina fans they play in a sub standard league to the Prem is going to win him a great following.
Bobby Duncan says decision to leave Liverpool for Fiorentina wasn't for money

So much promise ruined so his agent can sip champers and eat lobster.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 9, 2019)

The lad can hit'em as well.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 9, 2019)

At least his brother's funny...


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2019)

Liverpool to visit China next summer


> Liverpool’s visit to Asia next summer will consist of just one match in China and not a full pre-season tour, it is reported.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2019)

Liverpool name squad for RB Salzburg with only three senior absentees


> The travelling squad in full: Alisson, Van Dijk, Wijnaldum, Lovren, Milner, Keita, Firmino, Mane, Salah, Gomez, Adrian, Henderson, Oxlade-Chamberlain, Shaqiri, Robertson, Origi, Jones, Kelleher, Alexander-Arnold


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 9, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Liverpool name squad for RB Salzburg with only three senior absentees


That should do it.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> That should do it.


Game on BT Sport 3 and coverage starting at 5.15pm  



> Paris St-Germain could move for Liverpool's Senegal winger Sadio Mane, 27, in the summer if Brazil forward Neymar leaves.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 10, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Game on BT Sport 3 and coverage starting at 5.15pm


Yeah 5.55 kick off is a bit bonkers innit. They're only an hour ahead of us?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Yeah 5.55 kick off is a bit bonkers innit. They're only an hour ahead of us?


Yeah, Austria is only an hour ahead. Guess it is for TV coverage planning  I like it as am usually quite early to bed 

Ox to start for me


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2019)

Anyone else getting 'the fear' yet?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2019)

*LIVERPOOL WIN AND NAPOLI WIN*

Liverpool go through as group winners
Napoli go through in second place
Salzburg go into the Europa League
Genk are eliminated 
*LIVERPOOL WIN AND NAPOLI/GENK DRAW*

Liverpool go through as group winners
Napoli go through in second place
Salzburg go into the Europa League
Genk are eliminated
*LIVERPOOL WIN AND GENK WIN*

Liverpool go through as group winners
Napoli go through in second place
Salzburg go into the Europa League
Genk are eliminated
*LIVERPOOL DRAW AND NAPOLI WIN*

Napoli go through as group winners
Liverpool go through in second place
Salzburg go into the Europa League
Genk are eliminated
*LIVERPOOL DRAW AND NAPOLI/GENK DRAW*

Liverpool go through as group winners
Napoli go through in second place
Salzburg go into the Europa League
Genk are eliminated
*LIVERPOOL DRAW AND GENK WIN*

Liverpool go through as group winners
Napoli go through in second place
Salzburg go into the Europa League
Genk are eliminated
*LIVERPOOL LOSE AND NAPOLI WIN*
**Liverpool eliminated unless equal with Salzburg on head-to-head GD while scoring at least four away goals (eg. 5-4 loss, 6-5 loss)*

Napoli go through as group winners
Salzburg go through in second place
Liverpool go into the Europa League
Genk are eliminated
*LIVERPOOL LOSE AND NAPOLI/GENK DRAW*
**Liverpool eliminated as UEFA rules require comparing head-to-head GD totals of ALL teams equal*

Napoli go through as group winners
Salzburg go through in second place
Liverpool go into the Europa League
Genk are eliminated
*LIVERPOOL LOSE AND GENK WIN*
**Salzburg win group on GD unless Liverpool score at least four away goals (eg. 5-4 loss, 6-5 loss)*

Salzburg go through as group winners
Liverpool go through in second place
Napoli go into the Europa League
Genk are eliminated


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 10, 2019)

Badgers said:


> *LIVERPOOL WIN AND NAPOLI WIN*
> 
> Liverpool go through as group winners
> Napoli go through in second place
> ...


and which of these do you have a bet on?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> and which of these do you have a bet on?


none  too scared


----------



## ignatious (Dec 10, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Anyone else getting 'the fear' yet?


For some reason I have it in my head that they are an unstoppable machine who are taking the Bundesliga and Europe by storm, but then I remember that they are actually Austrian and we’ve probably been overrating them somewhat.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2019)

ignatious said:


> For some reason I have it in my head that they are an unstoppable machine who are taking the Bundesliga and Europe by storm, but then I remember that they are actually Austrian and we’ve probably been overrating them somewhat.


You are right of course  

Early kick off but still getting techy waiting


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2019)

Alisson, Alexander-Arnold, Lovren, Van Dijk, Robertson, Henderson, Wijnaldum, Keita, Mane, Salah, Firmino.

 Subs: Adrian, Milner, Gomez, Oxlade-Chamberlain, Shaqiri, Origi, Jones.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2019)

Would like to have seen Ox start but great to have him as an impact player on the bench. 

Glad to see Keita getting the nod 
Hopefully Gini has one of his worldy games today


----------



## Dandred (Dec 10, 2019)

This kick off n half an hour? Got the day of work tomorrow, well only one class to teach in the evening, was just about to go to bed but now..... Come on you reds!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2019)

Genk have got this too


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2019)

Dandred said:


> This kick off n half an hour? Got the day of work tomorrow, well only one class to teach in the evening, was just about to go to bed but now..... Come on you reds!


17:55 UK time KO


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2019)

Good game for a neutral this


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2019)

Djjdjejxjdbbdbdidjbheij


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2019)

Mcndnxndjbxbdhdhdb


----------



## Dandred (Dec 10, 2019)

Get the fuck in!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2019)

Was on tenterhooks first half 
Second half was a lot more comfortable 

Salah missing three sitters then defying physics with that goal at that angle.

Hendo and Keita my choices for MOTM

Allison great in goal
Lovren played well till injured 

VVD was excellent, like a castle wall in the first 15 minutes.


----------



## MrSki (Dec 10, 2019)

Doing their bit for the election.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## friedaweed (Dec 10, 2019)

Job done. Mo couldn't hit a cows arse with and banjo tonight...unless it was the smallest cow with the smallest banjo


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2019)

> Le Parisien, cited by Sports Mole, claim the Reds are one of six clubs interested in signing the Brazilian alongside Chelsea, Manchester City, Real Madrid, Juventus and Barcelona.
> 
> And PSG are said to be willing to sell Neymar for a measly £150m.



Pfffft


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 11, 2019)

You've gotta think that alleged interest isn't coming from Klopp?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> You've gotta think that alleged interest isn't coming from Klopp?


Yup. Sounds more like agents bigging up interest rumour to raise fees.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2019)

Who got MOTM for last night? 

Recall reading that Mane won it but memory a bit blurry  

For me it was Hendo or Keita (leaning towards Hendo) but listening to a couple of post match podcasts they are also suggesting Gini


----------



## ignatious (Dec 11, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Who got MOTM for last night?


Beeb report said Mane but Keita seems to be getting most of the plaudits. I don’t know if there’s an official UEFA man of the match. Can’t see one on their website.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2019)

ignatious said:


> Beeb report said Mane but Keita seems to be getting most of the plaudits. I don’t know if there’s an official UEFA man of the match. Can’t see one on their website.


Mane played well (as usual) but there are a few players who were better overall


----------



## ignatious (Dec 11, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Mane played well (as usual) but there are a few players who were better overall


I thought Keita was the pick of the bunch.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2019)

ignatious said:


> I thought Keita was the pick of the bunch.


For me a close second to Hendo but very close


----------



## steveo87 (Dec 11, 2019)

Steven Gerrard: Rangers manager confirms he's set to sign new deal
Funny that...


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 11, 2019)

Airport delays after plane overshoots runway

Looks like Mike Gordon was trying to head up Queens Drive and park his private jet outside Anfield 

He's fucked up a few flights today including...

*Steven and Kerry Grounds, from Warrington, were due to fly out to Amsterdam to celebrate Kerry's 40th birthday.

"I don't think we will be going anywhere, so we're going back home," she said. *


----------



## Badgers (Dec 12, 2019)

Liverpool agree deal for RB Salzburg’s Takumi Minamino


> Liverpool have fended off competition from Manchester United to agree a January deal in principle with Red Bull Salzburg for Takumi Minamino, who has a paltry release clause of just £7.25million.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 12, 2019)

*Takumi Minamino for Salzburg in all comps 2019-20:*
22 games
9 goals
11 assists
29 chances created (1.32 per 90)
10 big chances created (0.45 per 90)
29 dribbles succeeded (1.32 per 90)
19 tackles won (0.86 per 90)
5 positions played

Very good bit of business by Mr Edwards if the reported £7.25m fee is true
Especially given that he got £8m for Karius

Minamino WILL be able to feature in Liverpool’s Champions League campaign following the removal of the ‘cup tied’ rule by UEFA.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 12, 2019)

I love a bit of unsubstantiated transfer rumour and gossip 


> Red Bull Salzburg's sporting director confirms that Erling Haaland met with RB Leipzig and Borussia Dortmund on Wednesday.
> 
> RB Leipzig want to replace Timo Werner who is likely to leave in January.





> Liverpool and Chelsea are front runners for Timo Werner. The pending deal for Minamino won't effect a deal for Werner.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 12, 2019)

Pearce is a pretty safe pair of hands with LFC news


----------



## steveo87 (Dec 13, 2019)

Jurgen Klopp signs new Liverpool deal until 2024

The Mad German always finds a way to cheer me up.

#kloppin


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2019)

Some much needed good news that


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2019)

Jürgen Klopp wins third Manager of the Month award of the season

Fought off stiff competition from former LFC manager Brendan Rodgers and...


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2019)

Peter Krawietz and Pepijn Lijnders agree Liverpool contract extensions


> Liverpool Football Club assistant managers Peter Krawietz and Pepijn Lijnders have agreed contract extensions with the club.
> 
> The coaches follow Jürgen Klopp in committing their futures to the Reds until 2024 today, helping to continue to shape the long-term development of the club well into the next decade.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2019)

Sadio Mane named Premier League Player of the Month


> Sadio Mane was today named Premier League Player of the Month for November.
> 
> The Liverpool forward was in outstanding form to help his team win all four of their matches and establish an eight-point lead at the summit.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2019)

What was Liverpool's Goal of the Decade?

2010
LFC's Goal of the Decade: Vote now for 2010's contender

2011
LFC's Goal of the Decade: Vote now for 2011's contender

2012
LFC's Goal of the Decade: Vote now for 2012's contender

2013
LFC's Goal of the Decade: Vote for 2013's contender now

2014
LFC's Goal of the Decade: Vote for 2014's contender now


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2019)

Klopp:


> In a personal address to the supporters, he said on the club's official Twitter account: "We have decided to continue what has worked so far, not too bad. We have agreed a contract until 2024. That will be good news for some, not so good news for others, sorry.
> 
> *Here are a few of the reasons...we love it here, first and foremost. We really feel at home. *Meanwhile we understand most the people and we thought it was a good moment to continue. The club was interested in that fact as well, so we did.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2019)

Bugger 


> Jürgen Klopp has confirmed Dejan Lovren sustained a muscle injury against Salzburg on Tuesday night.
> 
> The centre-back was forced off 53 minutes into the 2-0 win in Austria, having been taken off 40 minutes into the preceding game at Bournemouth with cramp.
> 
> ...


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2019)

Now 17 points clear of Citeh and 10 clear of Leicester 

Shame about Gini, looks like he might be out for a while.

Georginio Wijnaldum injury update


----------



## N_igma (Dec 14, 2019)

We’ll be at the very least 7 points clear with a game in hand on Christmas Day.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2019)

N_igma said:


> We’ll be at the very least 7 points clear with a game in hand on Christmas Day.


We have a bit of travelling to do before then and a few injuries but Leicester away to Everton then away to Citeh (draw please) before playing us at Fortress Anfield


----------



## Voley (Dec 14, 2019)

10 points clear. Blimey.


----------



## Voley (Dec 14, 2019)

I'm not getting my hopes up btw. Been there, done that far too many times previously. 

But still. 10 points.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 14, 2019)

Did we keep a clean sheet today?


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 14, 2019)

> "Today I read the top clubs want more games in the Champions League," said Klopp. "I am not involved in these plans. That's absolute bollocks."



He's got a very good command of the English language our skipper


----------



## Voley (Dec 14, 2019)

Badgers said:


> What was Liverpool's Goal of the Decade?
> 
> 2010
> LFC's Goal of the Decade: Vote now for 2010's contender
> ...


Enjoyed that, thanks. Two from Suarez tormenting Norwich was a nice trip down memory lane. Think he scored 4 that day if memory serves.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Did we keep a clean sheet today?


----------



## belboid (Dec 15, 2019)

JK on Champions League expansiin plans

"I am not involved in these plans. That's absolute bollocks."


----------



## cybershot (Dec 15, 2019)

Time to end the trend of being the only team that’s ever been top on Christmas Day that goes on to bottle it. You got this lads.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2019)

Villa tomorrow is probably going to be more interesting/challenging than the 'Club World Cup' semi-final on Wednesday  

Are either games on telly?


----------



## belboid (Dec 16, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Villa tomorrow is probably going to be more interesting/challenging than the 'Club World Cup' semi-final on Wednesday
> 
> Are either games on telly?


club world cup is on the beeb


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2019)

belboid said:


> club world cup is on the beeb


I am supposed to be boycotting the BBC  

#sellout


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 16, 2019)

Atl Madrid  Citeh get Real


----------



## N_igma (Dec 16, 2019)

Atletico Madrid in last 16. Could be a tricky tie.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## friedaweed (Dec 16, 2019)

N_igma said:


> Atletico Madrid in last 16. Could be a tricky tie.


All tricky at this stage.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2019)

Tough one for Citeh  
Spuds get a good draw on paper  
Chelsea have the tough one  

Atlético Madrid are not a walkover #noeasygames but two legs and finishing at Anfield


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> All tricky at this stage.


The only easy teams are Tottenham and RB Leipzig who are playing each other


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2019)

Think Villa will go for glory tomorrow?

They are 17th in the table with no realistic chance of winning the Carabao Cup and have three relegation matches directly following.


----------



## Voley (Dec 17, 2019)

Ever so slightly busy week, this one, eh?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2019)

Voley said:


> Ever so slightly busy week, this one, eh?


Will be odd for Klopp watching Liverpool play under Neil Critchley from a Qatar hotel room


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2019)

Adam Lallana and Nathaniel Clyne will leave Liverpool FC at the end of the 2019/2020 season.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2019)

Virgil van Dijk beats Raheem Sterling to win Football Supporters' Association player of the year award


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 17, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Adam Lallana and Nathaniel Clyne will leave Liverpool FC at the end of the 2019/2020 season.


Hopefully they will both find consistent form for someone


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 17, 2019)

Voley said:


> Ever so slightly busy week, this one, eh?



Busy month...

Live Football On TV | Football On Television In The UK


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2019)

Looking at the top three teams Winterval fixtures:

21/12 - Man City vs Leicester
25/12 - Liverpool vs Leicester
27/12 - Wolves vs Man City
28/12 - West Ham vs Leicester
29/12 - Liverpool vs Wolves
29/12 - Man City vs Sheffield Utd
01/01 - Newcastle vs Leicester
01/01 - Man City vs Everton
02/01 - Liverpool vs Sheffield Utd

Nothing easy there is there?
Maybe Man City vs Everton seems easy on paper but maybe an Ancelotti bounce might mix that up a bit.
Plus games against Newcastle and West Ham are away.
This could be a deciding fortnight 

Predictions?


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 17, 2019)

No Pass no porridge 

Liverpool at Club World Cup: Jurgen Klopp denied entry at breakfast - BBC Sport


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2019)

> Problems mount for Liverpool before tonight's game at Villa as 3 of the players haven't handed their homework in on time and another has forgotten his boots and shin-pads


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2019)

belboid said:


> club world cup is on the beeb


Is the Villa game on anywhere ?


----------



## ignatious (Dec 17, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Is the Villa game on anywhere ?


Sky Sports


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2019)

ignatious said:


> Sky Sports


Cheers


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## steveo87 (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2019)

Elliott hatrick and MotM


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2019)

Liverpool: Kelleher, Hoever, Boyes, Van den Berg, Gallacher, Chirivella, Christie-Davies, Kane, Longstaff, Hill, Elliott.

Substitutes: Winterbottom, Clayton, Dixon-Bonner, Bearne, Clarkson, Norris, Stewart.


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 17, 2019)

Average age 19.48. 

But he’s about 12 surely?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2019)

Not a bad start


----------



## steveo87 (Dec 17, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Not a bad start


Your fault.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2019)

FFS


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2019)

Remember Istanbul 
Remember Barcelona


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 17, 2019)

"You'll never win anything with kids" 

They're playing some good football at times but then after a few passes have been strung together one of them looses it.  They need a skipper.


----------



## Voley (Dec 17, 2019)

All Badgers fault.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2019)

A big ask but this is a #gameoftwohalves


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2019)

#CritchleyOut


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 17, 2019)

They could break the wrong sort of record here tonight


----------



## Voley (Dec 17, 2019)

I do like the lad with the stupid haircut though.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2019)

Voley said:


> I do like the lad with the stupid haircut though.


My namesake ffs


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 17, 2019)

Voley said:


> I do like the lad with the stupid haircut though.


and the young lad who looks like he's blading faster than our Wayne


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2019)

There are more goals in this


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 17, 2019)

Bossin the game now


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2019)

The sport of football was the winner tonight. The lads gave it there all gawd bless em. Proper end to end stuff and they learned more tonight that at 20 training sessions.


----------



## ignatious (Dec 17, 2019)

Hehe...


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 17, 2019)

Nice finish for the 5th.

Some positives to take away were they were unsettled by the first two goals in close succession, they played in the what can only be described in the Klopp, pass and retain the ball way, for large parts of the game and they wore their hearts on their sleeves.

On the other hand a fair bit of youthful inexperience showed at times but what a wonderful opportunity they have had to play at Villa Park under the floodlights in the semi final in the Milk Cup 

Villa were clinical in their finishing. You have to give it to them for that.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 17, 2019)

ignatious said:


> Hehe...



Like a balding Michael Owen


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 17, 2019)

The really shit part of this is we have to watch Liverpool all over again tomorrow night


----------



## BCBlues (Dec 18, 2019)

The really shit part is that Villa fans will proclaim themselves as a big club because they won a cup in the 80s and also beat Klopps Liverpool 5-0


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 18, 2019)

Tbf Villa won a cup in the 90s. I liked that mid-90s team.of theirs; Bosnich, Ehiogu, Southgate, tiny little Alan Wright, Ian Taylor, Dwight Yorke, Savo Milosevic


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 18, 2019)

ignatious said:


> Hehe...




What age was Owen there?	. . . 'cos he really was an arsehole, and I want to blame it on him being young at the time.


----------



## ignatious (Dec 18, 2019)

imposs1904 said:


> What age was Owen there?	. . . 'cos he really was an arsehole, and I want to blame it on him being young at the time.


19. Quite young but I think his behaviour subsequently has cleared up any doubt that his reputation for being a complete arsehole was well deserved.


----------



## ignatious (Dec 18, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> The really shit part of this is we have to watch Liverpool all over again tomorrow night


5.30pm KO for the dads! BBC2 I think.


----------



## Jay Park (Dec 18, 2019)

Think it’s about time I offer up my apologies for purposely winding everybody up last month, for being a div, and for using wholly unacceptable insults.

You lot are a shit-hot team at the moment and I hope you thoroughly enjoy the success that is surely about to come your way this season. You deserve it, especially after what happened in court with that negligent shitehouse getting off in his recent court case.

The sad thing for the rest of us supporters of other teams is it seems Klopp is gonna be there for a long time: Liverpool seemingly about to reinstate themselves as English footballs greatest institution.

I’m not being sarcastic, and no excuses. I was wrong.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 18, 2019)

Takes some character to admit that. Fair play to you Jay Park


----------



## Jay Park (Dec 18, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Takes some character to admit that. Fair play to you Jay Park



tbh honest Sol, I’m sick of the sectarianism - but alas - old habits die hard.

Whilst I had the month ban from this thread the news was announced about Duckinfield’s court case. I don’t wanna offer any platitudes but safe to say it felt even more raw than when I first did some proper research into what happened that day.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2019)

Alisson; Milner, Gomez, Henderson, Robertson; Lallana, Keita, Oxlade-Chamberlain; Shaqiri, Salah, Origi.

Subs: Adrian, Lonergan, Firmino, Mane, Jones, Alexander-Arnold, Williams.

VVD is poorly


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2019)

Liverpool are six goals short of recording 500 in 236 games under Jürgen Klopp.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 18, 2019)

Why on earth aren't we playing Mane and Bobby?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2019)

Scrappy first half. Monterrey were tackling clumsily and diving a lot but Liverpool are not playing well (Salah and Allison aside) at all.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 18, 2019)

SI Senor.. ...


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2019)

Phew 

Couple more minutes to hang on


----------



## quiet guy (Dec 18, 2019)

What a goal from Firmino after the persistence of Salah to retain the ball


----------



## Voley (Dec 18, 2019)

Is the final on normal telly too?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2019)

quiet guy said:


> What a goal from Firmino after the persistence of Salah to retain the ball


Salah, Trent, Bobby 

Glad that is over tbh


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 18, 2019)

Voley said:


> Is the final on normal telly too?





friedaweed said:


> Busy month...
> 
> Live Football On TV | Football On Television In The UK


----------



## N_igma (Dec 18, 2019)

Voley said:


> Is the final on normal telly too?



Yeh coverage starts at 5:15pm. 

We bring all our best players over there then start a team that should’ve been playing against Villa last night. Lucky to get the win there decent side that Monterrey. Need to win this to justify going out of League Cup.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 18, 2019)

Voley said:


> Is the final on normal telly too?


It'll be on BBC but we dont know which channel  yet x


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2019)

Voley said:


> Is the final on normal telly too?


Liverpool v Flamengo
FIFA Club World Cup 2019 Final
Saturday - 17:30
BBC TBC


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 18, 2019)

Pass from TAA


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 18, 2019)

N_igma said:


> Yeh coverage starts at 5:15pm.
> 
> We bring all our best players over there then start a team that should’ve been playing against Villa last night. Lucky to get the win there decent side that Monterrey. Need to win this to justify going out of League Cup.


We've won the league cup loads of times. Klopp and the players want this one.

I thought tactically the gaffa got it spot on tonight given the selection problems he faced. The lads did well there and pulled together and ground out a result


----------



## Voley (Dec 18, 2019)

That's my Saturday sorted, ta.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2019)

Fergie time

Kloppage time


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 18, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Fergie time
> 
> Kloppage time


Kloppo'clock


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2019)

Voley said:


> That's my Saturday sorted, ta.


Kick off time the same as City v Leicester


----------



## steveo87 (Dec 18, 2019)

That could have ended up being very embarrassing....


....anyway, BRING ON SATURDAY(where I'm at a family meal...)BRING IT ON!


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 18, 2019)

steveo87 said:


> That could have ended up being very embarrassing



Why? 

They were a very good side. Undefeated and champions of their global region? 

We came second in the league last year and beat Tottenham in one of the most lacklustre finals the CL has seen for a while.

Let'snotgetcarriedawayhey#


----------



## steveo87 (Dec 19, 2019)

Yeah bit of an over reaction on my part. Anyway, here's Klopp doing Klopp things:


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 19, 2019)

I love the _bones_ of him.


----------



## tommers (Dec 19, 2019)

I have historically thought (and often said) that Jurgen Klopp has killed at least one man in his life but I liked this video, or at least the little bit of it that I actually watched.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 19, 2019)

> Liverpool complete £7.25m transfer of Takumi Minamino from Red Bull Salzburg
> The Japan international has signed a four-and-a-half year deal and will officially move to Anfield on January 1st


That is a great piece of business 

Now all we need is Werner, Sancho and Mbappé a defender or two


----------



## Voley (Dec 19, 2019)

Why isn't there a live LFC game on telly this evening. I was getting used to that.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 19, 2019)

Voley said:


> Why isn't there a live LFC game on telly this evening. I was getting used to that.


Confess I did look to see if there was ANY footy on earlier. Will have to do something else now


----------



## Voley (Dec 19, 2019)

I don't remember this match but if this edit is anything to go by, I'm glad he's playing for us now:


----------



## N_igma (Dec 20, 2019)

Voley said:


> I don't remember this match but if this edit is anything to go by, I'm glad he's playing for us now:




Meanwhile United are reportedly about to splash 76 mil on Alf-Inge Haaland’s son. Times are good.


----------



## steveo87 (Dec 20, 2019)

N_igma said:


> Meanwhile United are reportedly about to splash 76 mil on Alf-Inge Haaland’s son. Times are good.


----------



## Favelado (Dec 21, 2019)

Flamengo have absolutely smashed the Brazilian league this year, and they made a last minute comeback to win the Libertadores final. They are very motivated; their insufferable fans driving supporters of the other Rio clubs mental.

I think they'll win.

Anyone got a stream?


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 21, 2019)

Not a bad start.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 21, 2019)

Bit dirty this lot.


----------



## rekil (Dec 21, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Bit dirty this lot.


Could their gaffer look any more villainous with that hairdo?


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 21, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Bit dirty this lot.


Yeah. Great aren't they 

Good half. We need to keep plugging away. I think they'll crack if we get a goal.


----------



## rekil (Dec 21, 2019)

Think Miami Vice drug trade kingpin on a big boat hairdo.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 21, 2019)

copliker said:


> Think Miami Vice drug trade kingpin on a big boat hairdo.


There's some great hair on their side. Makes Mo's locks look positively tame


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 21, 2019)

I think Milner would enjoy this sort of game.


----------



## Favelado (Dec 21, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> I think Milner would enjoy this sort of game.



Ox has had a bad time of it and I think we've been weak in midfield. Milner is just the man. I wouldn't mind Keita off for Gigi either.


----------



## harpo (Dec 21, 2019)

Oh my nerves.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 21, 2019)

It's a bit like Rocky now when he stops listening to Mick 

Change of shape would help soon. Trents' struggling a bit at the back.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 21, 2019)

harpo said:


> Oh my nerves.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 21, 2019)

Everyone in south America has got cramp all of a sudden


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 21, 2019)

Great shot from Hendo


----------



## rekil (Dec 21, 2019)

The commentator mentioned that It's their 84th game of the year or something.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 21, 2019)

KLOPPAGE TIME!


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 21, 2019)

copliker said:


> The commentator mentioned that It's their 84th game of the year or something.


It's the end of their season now. But still


PENO


----------



## editor (Dec 21, 2019)

Not a pen!


----------



## editor (Dec 21, 2019)

All these puffed up footballers hassling the ref. Cunts.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 21, 2019)

editor said:


> Not a pen!


No foul outside the box.


----------



## N_igma (Dec 21, 2019)

Surely it was a foul outside the box. Ref has been terrible all game.


----------



## tommers (Dec 21, 2019)

Dunno. Hard to tell. Outside the box anyway.


----------



## harpo (Dec 21, 2019)

N_igma said:


> Surely it was a foul outside the box. Ref has been terrible all game.


He has.  Clear lack of experience and confidence.

I can see this going to bloody penalties.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 21, 2019)

N_igma said:


> Surely it was a foul outside the box. Ref has been terrible all game.


Trouble was he was looking at the wrong camera on var for that. If he'd seen the other camera he'd of seen the contact outside the box before Sadio hit it.

It's a good game though all for the goalless situation


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 21, 2019)

Cramps the winner here.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 21, 2019)

YeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeS


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 21, 2019)

Si senor


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 21, 2019)

Theres something that the Kop want you to know...


----------



## tommers (Dec 21, 2019)

Well taken.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 21, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> I think Milner would enjoy this sort of game.


Here we go


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 21, 2019)

tommers said:


> Well taken.


Love you tommers 
Our lucky omen


----------



## Badgers (Dec 21, 2019)

All that cramp seems fine since the goal


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 21, 2019)

MERRY CHRISTMAS BRETHREN X


----------



## harpo (Dec 21, 2019)

*YESSSSSSS!!!!!! *


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 21, 2019)

Best side we've played this season


----------



## Badgers (Dec 21, 2019)

There it is! Christmas silver on the table 

Good ball from Hendo in the goal build up. Captain lifts another trophy and another feather in his nest.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 21, 2019)

Ox on sticks FFS 

Salah picking up the trophy and best player award


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 21, 2019)

What a fucking din!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 21, 2019)

Andy Lonergan
Released by Rochdale in January

Now he was two winners medals


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 21, 2019)

It's rather bizarre though that trophy 

You can see it meant a lot to the likes of Bobby and Allison though and Kloppo and Jordan was quite chuffed.

Good craic


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 21, 2019)

Looks line Citeh did us a favour too. 

Merry Christmas lads x


----------



## Badgers (Dec 21, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Looks line Citeh did us a favour too


Was cheering for the draw but that will do 

Anyway


----------



## Voley (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Dandred (Dec 21, 2019)

Boom!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 21, 2019)

#HendoShuffle


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 21, 2019)

Fair play to Flamengo they made the game difficult but Liverpool had more pace up front on the counter.Firminos finish was quality . Thought the ref was good tbh .  Flamingo might be Brazil’s biggest club but they are worth about a tenth of Liverpool’s squad. Jorge Jesus their Portuguese manager has had a good season there .


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 21, 2019)

What a match. Watched the second half and extra time with the phone propped on an Asda shopping trolley toddler seat


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 21, 2019)

The39thStep said:


> Fair play to Flamengo they made the game difficult but Liverpool had more pace up front on the counter.Firminos finish was quality . Thought the ref was good tbh .  Flamingo might be Brazil’s biggest club but they are worth about a tenth of Liverpool’s squad. Jorge Jesus their Portuguese manager has had a good season there .


Yeah I thought the ref played it quite well to be fair. I think he missed the tackle on Sadio though but he kept a good game and his cards in his pocket for the best part of the game.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 21, 2019)

He booked Mo and Mane for fuck-all


----------



## Badgers (Dec 21, 2019)

18 League Championships
7 FA Cup
8 League Cup
6 European Cup/Champions League
3 UEFA Cup
4 UEFA Super Cup
1 FIFA Club World Cup

Gonna need a bigger wall


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 21, 2019)

S☼I said:


> He booked Mo and Mane for fuck-all


The Salah decision was right showed his studs although he tried to pull out . Can’t remember Mane . I can’t stand VAR but at least they let the ref review the decision rather than another ref


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 21, 2019)

Badgers said:


> 18 League Championships
> 7 FA Cup
> 8 League Cup
> 6 European Cup/Champions League
> ...


Think you must out the Charity Shield which is on par with this competition


----------



## rekil (Dec 21, 2019)

It should've been a pen and a red. Brilliant foul.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 21, 2019)

The39thStep said:


> The Salah decision was right showed his studs although he tried to pull out . Can’t remember Mane . I can’t stand VAR but at least they let the ref review the decision rather than another ref


Mane was when he was held back by the lad in the hat then pushed him over in retaliation


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 21, 2019)

S☼I said:


> He booked Mo and Mane for fuck-all


Mane's one was great though. You'd of loved that booking as a player if you'd managed to hold him back, wound him up and got the booking. For me something like that was better than scoring


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 21, 2019)

The39thStep said:


> Can’t remember Mane .


It was a proper footy job


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 21, 2019)

Their goalie was fantastic wasn't he?


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 21, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Their goalie was fantastic wasn't he?


We've played against some cracking players the last two games


----------



## Badgers (Dec 21, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> We've played against some cracking players the last two games


Will buy them all


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 21, 2019)

What a player we have in TAA by the way. Youngest ever player to play in back to back European finals and register three assists in a Premier League match. Most assists from a defender ever in one Prem season. European Champion, and now World Champion. Twenty one years old.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 21, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Will buy them all


I completed my Dear Santa list when I saw Pabón


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 21, 2019)

S☼I said:


> What a player we have in TAA by the way. Youngest ever player to play in back to back European finals and register three assists in a Premier League match. Most assists from a defender ever in one Prem season. European Champion, and now World Champion. Twenty one years old.


Yup for all the nerves he puts you through at the back he delivers the goods up front. He's still growing


----------



## Badgers (Dec 21, 2019)

The first English side to hold the Champions League, Super Cup and Club World Cup in the same year.


----------



## cybershot (Dec 21, 2019)

Allez allez allez.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Dec 22, 2019)

> Klopp on Oxlade-Chamberlain: "When he landed he got a kick and rolled over (on his ankle). He feels okay, but far away from being perfect. We will have to see if the ligament is just stretched or ruptured. A big shadow.



Poor Ox


----------



## Badgers (Dec 22, 2019)

Jordan Henderson has become the fourth Liverpool player to win 150+ PL games (from 255 played

Caraggher 264 (52 win%)
Steven Gerrard 255 (51%)
 Sami Hyypia 172 (54%)
JHenderson 150  (59%)
_
Crap player who only passes sideways or backwards_


----------



## Voley (Dec 22, 2019)

'Don't be top of the league at Xmas.'

10 points clear and a game in hand though?


----------



## Favelado (Dec 22, 2019)

After spending an entire season winding all the other Brazilian teams' fans up, Flamengo are getting a fucking roasting from rivals today.
Whatsapp groups between work colleagues and families have turned really nasty as flamenguistas lose their tempers. They can dish it out but can't take it back.
Nice shirt and thanks for Zico, but the bell-ends of Rio football.

Lots of people thanking Liverpool and calling them 'heroes' for making their daily life better in the coming weeks.


----------



## JimW (Dec 22, 2019)

S☼I said:


> What a match. Watched the second half and extra time with the phone propped on an Asda shopping trolley toddler seat


Even though you were home at the time


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 22, 2019)

JimW said:


> Even though you were home at the time


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Dec 23, 2019)

TRIVIA: How much do you know about Virgil van Dijk's Liverpool career so far?


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 23, 2019)

S☼I said:


>



That's just Mow making sure no one spilled Hendo's shandy


----------



## Badgers (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## steveo87 (Dec 24, 2019)

Is right.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 24, 2019)

Bobby Firmino has been my favourite LFC player for some time.

Watching the team/squad of late has really cemented my support and admiration for Henderson, Milner, VVD, Allison, Salah and Mane.

Trent, Robertson, Keita and Gomez playing at a worldy level.

Fabinho, Ox, Lovren and Wijnaldum injured but all proved to be world class in this squad.

Minamino, Lallana, Elliott and more on the sidelines.



It is not the quality of the players and team/squad. It is the attitude and comradeship of them all that inspires


----------



## Badgers (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 24, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Bobby Firmino has been my favourite LFC player for some time.
> 
> Watching the team/squad of late has really cemented my support and admiration for Henderson, Milner, VVD, Allison, Salah and Mane.
> 
> ...



And don't forget the inspiration for all that attitude and comradeship. 

Big love to the Kloppmeister, long may he reign!


----------



## Voley (Dec 24, 2019)

Manés my favourite player this season. Every time he gets the ball I expect a goal. Fucking awesome player.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 24, 2019)

Voley said:


> Manés my favourite player this season. Every time he gets the ball I expect a goal. Fucking awesome player.


Mané is the 'best' player of the season so far imo.

Bobby Firmino is still my favourite


----------



## steveo87 (Dec 25, 2019)

Andy Robertson will always be my favourite.


----------



## steveo87 (Dec 25, 2019)

This bloke's (left) is pretty sound, too.


----------



## steveo87 (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas, lads.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Kloppmas Reds


----------



## Voley (Dec 25, 2019)

Worth reading the whole thing. It's ace.

Merry Xmas, all.


----------



## steveo87 (Dec 25, 2019)

He's done a Koeman!!!
He's only been there a day!!!


----------



## editor (Dec 25, 2019)

Voley said:


> Worth reading the whole thing. It's ace.
> 
> Merry Xmas, all.



What an amazing bloke.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 25, 2019)

steveo87 said:


> Merry Christmas, lads.



Brilliant
My memory of the semi was Trent last to leave the field then later in the dressing room, unable to believe reality and looking utterly spent. 
If I had to pick a fave player I'd cheat and say The Boss, but Trent, man. What a player he is, and is gonna be.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 25, 2019)

steveo87 said:


> Andy Robertson will always be my favourite.


Robertson on Liverpool’s Man City hurt and why he has been annoyed

He is a great player and a top bloke.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 25, 2019)

Still happy with Henderson as captain (should be for England too) and Milner is a great vice captain.

There is VVD, TAA, Gomez and Robbo waiting in the wings for that role too. Also think Ox is potentially in with a shout.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Dec 25, 2019)

I know Christmas is a 'big deal' or whatever  but it feels like just another wait for the next match.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 25, 2019)

Leicester innit. I'd be happy with a draw tbh but a win would be huge


----------



## Badgers (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Numbers (Dec 25, 2019)

editor said:


> What an amazing bloke.


I’d like Liverpool to win the league this year for him more than anything/one else.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 25, 2019)

No United captain has ever lifted more European trophies than Jordan Henderson.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 25, 2019)

So no United player was captain for more than two continental competition wins?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 25, 2019)

Spoiler: Merry Christmas 



#Mbappe2020


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 25, 2019)

Lol. Guessing old pic. Mbappe has white hair atm


----------



## cybershot (Dec 25, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Lol. Guessing old pic. Mbappe has white hair atm



That and Axa are the training gear sponsors now.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 26, 2019)

Am tempted to get a subscription to The Athletic  £24 for a year seems reasonable. 

The Athletic


----------



## Voley (Dec 26, 2019)

Looking forward to this,  even if Amazon Prime on my TV is a jerky, laggy experience at times.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 26, 2019)

Full strength team


----------



## Voley (Dec 26, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Full strength team


Yep. Six pointer.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 26, 2019)

Evening brothers and sisters 

Should be a good one.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 26, 2019)

I preferred Jamie Vardy when he was in Travis.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 26, 2019)

Playing well, just need to take our chances a bit


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 26, 2019)

Give the ball to Bobby he will score...


----------



## Voley (Dec 26, 2019)

Si senor.


----------



## Voley (Dec 26, 2019)

Diagonal crosses from Henderson are a joy this evening.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 26, 2019)

Voley said:


> Diagonal crosses from Henderson are a joy this evening.


Theres a few players looking very composed on the ball. Nice to see Joe Andy and Trent putting in a good shift at the back. 

Good half.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 26, 2019)

Boom!


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 26, 2019)

Looks like Mo might hit a blinder again tonight...


----------



## Voley (Dec 26, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Looks like Mo might hit a blinder again tonight...


Yeah he's missing the easy ones again.

Need to put one of these chances away now ...


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 26, 2019)

Voley said:


> Yeah he's missing the easy ones again.
> 
> Need to put one of these chances away now ...


Yep it's a lot of clucking for only one egg.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 26, 2019)

Super sub


----------



## Voley (Dec 26, 2019)

Fucking get in.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 26, 2019)

Get the fuck in again!


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 26, 2019)

Trent's crossing tonight is sublime


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 26, 2019)

Like that one


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 26, 2019)

The last time we played like this I stayed awake all night waiting for Santa.

He wore red and we were unstoppable


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 26, 2019)

Trent <3


----------



## Voley (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## friedaweed (Dec 26, 2019)

Merry fucking Christmas


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 26, 2019)

Man of the Match


----------



## Voley (Dec 26, 2019)

Fucking hell man.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 26, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Man of the Match


Klopp


----------



## Voley (Dec 26, 2019)

Poetry in motion lalalalala!


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 26, 2019)

Voley said:


> Poetry in motion lalalalala!




Pass and move our kid x


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 26, 2019)

It's been a terrific performance.


----------



## Voley (Dec 26, 2019)

Fans in good voice tonight too.

'Fuck the tories do do do do!'


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 26, 2019)

S☼I said:


> It's been a terrific performance.


Certainly was


----------



## Voley (Dec 26, 2019)

Absolutely amazing tonight. 13 points clear. Fucking hell.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 26, 2019)

Leicester looked a bit Jet lagged there leaving the pitch


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 26, 2019)

Hendo will be fine


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 26, 2019)

Voley said:


> Absolutely amazing tonight. 13 points clear. Fucking hell.


Be thankful it's over 12...


----------



## Dandred (Dec 26, 2019)

That last goal was boss!


----------



## Voley (Dec 26, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> Be thankful it's over 12...


I WOULD LOVE IT IF WE BEAT THEM!!


----------



## N_igma (Dec 26, 2019)

Boss tha!


----------



## Favelado (Dec 26, 2019)

The performance that Liverpool needed to show that they haven't been as flukey as people/we might have thought. A crushing, champions result.
Trent's goal - god.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 26, 2019)

Favelado said:


> The performance that Liverpool needed to show that they haven't been as flukey as people/we might have thought. A crushing, champions result.
> Trent's goal - god.


----------



## Favelado (Dec 26, 2019)

Klopp IS the reincarnation of Shankly isn't he? The trinity of fans, players, and manager restored. I can't imagine a better manager for Liverpool. It's spiritual.


----------



## cybershot (Dec 26, 2019)

People have been comparing this team with dalglish’s 88. Was that this teams version of the 88s 5-0 vs forest in terms of total control.


----------



## Favelado (Dec 26, 2019)

cybershot said:


> People have been comparing this team with dalglish’s 88. Was that this teams version of the 88s 5-0 vs forest in terms of total control.



I thought about that game and although it wasn't quite as good as that, it wasn't a million miles off.


----------



## Numbers (Dec 26, 2019)

Incredible time for Liverpool FC.  What a great football team.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Dec 27, 2019)

Glad I fell asleep and missed that


----------



## Badgers (Dec 27, 2019)

After yesterday #LFC now need 99pts to clinch the title irrespective of what any other team does.

47 points from 20 games, W15 D2 L3 would suffice (2.35ppg)

If one of the draws was against City, target drops to 97pts, so W14 D3 L3 is enough (2.25ppg).


----------



## Voley (Dec 27, 2019)

I'm still buzzing this morning. Trying to keep a level head. Not getting too carried away. Still only halfway through the season. Still loads to do.

But fuck me we were good last night.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Dec 27, 2019)

Nat Phillips returns from Stuttgart loan


> The centre-back has made 11 appearances in all competitions for the 2. Bundesliga side since linking up in the summer.
> 
> Phillips will come back to Merseyside at the beginning of next month and be eligible for Reds matches, starting with the FA Cup tie against Everton on January 5.


----------



## Numbers (Dec 27, 2019)

Fabinho, Matip, Lovren and Ox to come
back and Minamino still to arrive.  Lovely


----------



## Badgers (Dec 27, 2019)

Numbers said:


> Fabinho, Matip, Lovren and Ox to come
> back and Minamino still to arrive.  Lovely


Nat Phillips back from loan to help out at the back. 

Maybe one or two cheeky January signings


----------



## Badgers (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## Numbers (Dec 27, 2019)

Just catching up on the game now, some great football from both teams.  

Commentator mentioned Firmino, Salah and Mane were born within 8 months of each other, all in their prime right now playing together - must be a great feeling, and I say prime, but they'll probably get better over the next cpl of years.


----------



## Numbers (Dec 27, 2019)

As it must be for them all of course.


----------



## Voley (Dec 27, 2019)

Wolves have just equalised with Man City. 5 mins to go ...


----------



## Voley (Dec 27, 2019)

Woah. Wolves 3-2 up!


----------



## Favelado (Dec 27, 2019)

Everything goes our way now. It doesn't feel like this is really happening.


----------



## mx wcfc (Dec 27, 2019)

Voley said:


> Wolves have just equalised with Man City. 5 mins to go ...


3-2 up now.

I'm not a Liverpool fan, but I actually want them to do the invincibles thing this season.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 27, 2019)

mx wcfc said:


> I'm not a Liverpool fan, but I actually want them to do the invincibles thing this season.


My Gooner mate feels differently; "It's the only thing we've got left  ".

(To be fair, she did also confess to being a big fan of Klopp and this Liverpool team)


----------



## Voley (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## Favelado (Dec 27, 2019)

13 points clear and a game in hand. fucking LOL.


----------



## Voley (Dec 27, 2019)

Fair play Wolves btw. They were fucking ace second half.


----------



## mx wcfc (Dec 27, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> My Gooner mate feels differently; "It's the only thing we've got left  ".
> 
> (To be fair, she did also confess to being a big fan of Klopp and this Liverpool team)


I'm Reading.  We have the record for the most consecutive wins from the start of a season.  Liverpool didn't beat that record, so I'm all good!


----------



## Favelado (Dec 27, 2019)

Nuno owes royalties on that celebration.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 27, 2019)

If not now, then when.

What a season it's been so far


----------



## Voley (Dec 27, 2019)

I'm still not getting carried away btw.

Much.


----------



## steveo87 (Dec 27, 2019)

Well that is good news.


----------



## N_igma (Dec 27, 2019)

We only need 45 points from 60 to guarantee winning the league, that’s with Leicester and City winning every single one of their games. Which I don’t think will happen. If it’s not this year it’ll never happen.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 28, 2019)

Feel asleep with City two goals up


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 28, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Feel asleep with City two goals up


You weren't alone, as city dropped off too


----------



## Badgers (Dec 28, 2019)

some great posts on this thread


----------



## Badgers (Dec 28, 2019)

Only 3 teams in the Premier League have a winning streak longer than 1 match at the moment.

Liverpool: 9
Wolves: 2
Southampton: 2

Only 2 teams have a winning streak longer than 1 match at home.

Liverpool: 9
Newcastle: 2

Only 1 team has scored in every EPL match.

Liverpool


----------



## cybershot (Dec 28, 2019)

Hopefully wolves are knackered for tomorrow’s game.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 28, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Only 1 team has scored in every match in the top four divisions.
> 
> Liverpool


FTFY


----------



## Badgers (Dec 28, 2019)

If Man Utd and Arsenal combined their points they’d still be behind Liverpool on goal difference


----------



## Voley (Dec 28, 2019)

Badgers has gone Full Statto.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 28, 2019)

30 points clear with a game in hand this season


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 28, 2019)

Keysey right with the times as per


----------



## Favelado (Dec 28, 2019)

Voley said:


> Badgers has gone Full Statto.
> 
> View attachment 194318



He's been listening to the Guardian podcast I reckon.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 28, 2019)

Somebody call Souness to give him another kick, but this time a proper one


----------



## Badgers (Dec 28, 2019)

Watching the extended highlights


----------



## Favelado (Dec 28, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Watching the extended highlights


link?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 28, 2019)

Favelado said:


> link?


On Amazon Prime.

Hate to say it but really like their coverage. They have the full match replay, highlights and extended highlights all online.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 28, 2019)

Jurgen Klopp updating that Fabinho, Dejan Lovren, Joel Matip and Alex Oxlade should be back in training by mid January at the latest.

That is a relief. Have been struggling without a full strength squad over recent games.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 28, 2019)

The 100 best male footballers in the world 2019

Virgil van Dijk, Sadio Mane and Mohamed Salah have all made the top five, in second, third and fifth place respectively.

Alisson comes in at number nine - meaning Liverpool have the most players in the top 10.

Roberto Firmino comes in at number 11, Trent Alexander-Arnold is at 17, Andy Robertson in at 23, Fabinho at 34, Gini Wijnaldum at 43 and finally captain Jordan Henderson makes it in at 74.

That means Liverpool are one of only two teams who can make up an XI of players in the list, along with Premier League title rivals Man City.


----------



## Favelado (Dec 29, 2019)

I quite liked this article by Wilson in The Guardian:

Will anything now derail Liverpool’s bid for a first league title in 30 years? | Jonathan Wilson



> *Will anything now derail Liverpool’s bid for a first league title in 30 years? *
> 
> Leicester were second in the table and unbeaten at home, where they had conceded only five goals in nine previous games this season. On Boxing Day Liverpool destroyed them, beating them 4-0 with a performance of awesome authority. Their opening 18 games have brought 17 wins and a draw, a start matched in the entire history of the league only by Manchester City the season before last. Their lead over the champions is 14 points with a game in hand before they meet Wolves on Sunday. At the moment Liverpool are not merely Club World Cup winners, they are actually the best side in the world.
> 
> ...





I think he makes some fair points and it's a balanced assessment of our situation.

I obviously think that we are favourites but we shouldn't be celebrating yet.

It's not just about having a big lead. Once you lose one game, it can snowball pretty quickly. The lead gets cut and the atmosphere in the squad changes. What's more in our case is that Anfield gets extremely jittery very easily due to the 2014 season finale, and perhaps the weight of the past 30 years in general. That nervousness doesn't help the team. April might not be much fun for us fans.

At some point we are probably going to get an injury to Salah, Mané, or Van Dijk and it will hit us quite hard. I would really like us to buy another attacker in January, but I don't think we will.

Anyway, I do think we'll win the league, but get ready to suffer. It might be bumpier than it looks right now.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 29, 2019)

We HAVE bought another attacker


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 29, 2019)

No Traore or Jimenez.Apparantly 'resting'. City fans wont be happy.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2019)

The39thStep said:


> No Traore or Jimenez.Apparantly 'resting'. City fans wont be happy.


They have been a bit salty of late 

Reasonable start. Few close chances already and Wolves seem content to sit back. Hopefully a goal soon to break the seal.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 29, 2019)

The39thStep said:


> No Traore or Jimenez.Apparantly 'resting'. City fans wont be happy.


No Doherty starting, either


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2019)

Jordan Henderson is today making his 308th PL appearance since the start of 2010, confirming that the Liverpool midfielder has played in more matches than any other player in the competition this decade.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2019)

Need a goal here. Wolves are playing fairly tight and LFC not at full pace.


----------



## Voley (Dec 29, 2019)

VAR gets it right. Well I never.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2019)

LiVARpool 

It was the right decision #notbiased and Lallana with an assist


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 29, 2019)

VAR is shit.How long did that take


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 29, 2019)

That's got to be one of the worst goal celebrations I've seen this year


----------



## Voley (Dec 29, 2019)

And VAR gets it wrong. For fucks sake. Ruining the game.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 29, 2019)

It's ruined the game


----------



## Favelado (Dec 29, 2019)

S☼I said:


> We HAVE bought another attacker



I know but you know.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 29, 2019)

Badgers said:


> On Amazon Prime.
> 
> Hate to say it but really like their coverage. They have the full match replay, highlights and extended highlights all online.


Yeah I'd agree with that. It's been a nice change from Sky.


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 29, 2019)

Voley said:


> And VAR gets it wrong. For fucks sake. Ruining the game.



Shit implementation of VAR is ruining the game, we seem to be the only domestic league that's fucking up on a regular basis.

They can go back 2 passes to claim offside, but Van Dijk's handball before his pass to Lallana doesn't get a look? 

I'm rooting for Liverpool overall this year but should be 0-1 Wolves


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2019)

Would like to see Keita and Milner on for Gini and Lallana I think.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 29, 2019)

The Octagon said:


> Shit implementation of VAR is ruining the game, we seem to be the only domestic league that's fucking up on a regular basis.
> 
> They can go back 2 passes to claim offside, but Van Dijk's handball before his pass to Lallana doesn't get a look?
> 
> I'm rooting for Liverpool overall this year but should be 0-1 Wolves


Apparently they looked at the VVD HB and it stood as void


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 29, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Would like to see Keita and Milner on for Gini and Lallana I think.


Was thinking exactly the same mate.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 29, 2019)

If only so Milly could get an assist and keep Trent on his toes


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2019)

Baby Keith on


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 29, 2019)

#Virgilout


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> #Virgilout


#fraud 

Have been sluggish tonight


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> If only so Milly could get an assist and keep Trent on his toes


Warming up


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 29, 2019)

Badgers said:


> #fraud
> 
> Have been sluggish tonight


Crawling around on his knees like that. It's embarrassing. Hopefully Milly will clip and show it on twitter.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 29, 2019)

I like Wolves and their gaffer not only looks like one of the three wise men of Christmas he's got the name to go with it


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 29, 2019)

Nice shot from Trent


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> I like Wolves and their gaffer not only looks like one of the three wise men of Christmas he's got the name to go with it


They have been good today. 

Divock incoming


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 29, 2019)

Great match


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 29, 2019)

Badgers said:


> They have been good today.
> 
> Divock incoming


Yup with his big white Christmas socks on


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 29, 2019)

Kloppage time


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Yup with his big white Christmas socks on


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 29, 2019)

Get in


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2019)

Phew 

Not pretty but 3 more points and 50 games unbeaten at Anfield.

Halfway through our season, 13 points clear with a game in hand


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2019)

Up the Blades 
Unbeaten away from home all season so far


----------



## Favelado (Dec 29, 2019)

Sheffield United have fucking scored. It's like a lucid fucking dream.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 29, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Get in


Yup. You kind of have to feel a bit sorry for Wolves there but this is what it's all about. 


Citeh down a goal


----------



## Favelado (Dec 29, 2019)

FUCK VAR


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 29, 2019)

VAR again. What has become of our wonderful game


----------



## Favelado (Dec 29, 2019)

It's such a load of shit. Offside is to stop goalhanging. I don't see much goalhanging happening.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## friedaweed (Dec 29, 2019)

Favelado said:


> It's such a load of shit. Offside is to stop goalhanging. I don't see much goalhanging happening.


Absolutely and players timing their run against defenders springing the offside trap used to be a risk taking experience for defenders that brought excitement to the attacking game. Now it's judged by spilt hairs and armpits on a computer screen It's not working for attacking/exciting football and is significantly changing the way in which the game will be played in the future. It's not enhancing the game it's changing it to a point where spectators will end up going off for a bovril whilst 5 blokes in a caravan sit there for 15 minutes with a set of computerised slide rules turning the game into a farce which is why it's a crock of shite.

Human error and chance is what makes the game what it is.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2019)

The Emptyhad more empty and quiet than usual today.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 29, 2019)

It's going to go to VAR again.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## friedaweed (Dec 29, 2019)

> *Ralph Hasenhüttl* It's sucking the life out of the game


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 29, 2019)

Nice finish from the ginger ninja


----------



## belboid (Dec 29, 2019)

Favelado said:


> It's such a load of shit. Offside is to stop goalhanging. I don't see much goalhanging happening.


It hasn’t been used to stop ‘goal hanging’ for ninety odd fucking years. And when that version was changed it led to such confusion that the only player who got it - Dixie Dean - scores the absurd total of sixty goals in a season. 

anyone whining about ultra marginal decisions just doesn’t understand how measurement works.


----------



## Favelado (Dec 29, 2019)

belboid said:


> It hasn’t been used to stop ‘goal hanging’ for ninety odd fucking years. And when that version was changed it led to such confusion that the only player who got it - Dixie Dean - scores the absurd total of sixty goals in a season.
> 
> anyone whining about ultra marginal decisions just doesn’t understand how measurement works.



The fundamental reason offside exists is indeed to stop something akin to goalhanging, although I clearly used the word somewhat facetiously. I don't know what you're suggesting the rule is for then.

As for your second point, I'm sorry we're all so thick. Will you be less stroppy if we promise to read a few books about measurement?


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 29, 2019)

belboid said:


> It hasn’t been used to stop ‘goal hanging’ for ninety odd fucking years. And when that version was changed it led to such confusion that the only player who got it - Dixie Dean - scores the absurd total of sixty goals in a season.
> 
> *anyone whining about ultra marginal decisions just doesn’t understand how measurement works*.


I'm sure this sentiment will resound strongly amongst supporters as being key to everything we love about the game


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 29, 2019)

belboid said:


> anyone whining about ultra marginal decisions just doesn’t understand how measurement works.



No we understand how football works. Or used to.

And now it's broken. For the players, fans, everyone. Except maybe you.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2019)

More from Opta  

Liverpool end 2019 having earned 98 points from 37 Premier League matches; their ratio of 2.65 points per game is the second highest ever achieved by a team in a single year in the competition, behind only Chelsea’s 2.66 in 2005.


----------



## belboid (Dec 29, 2019)

planetgeli said:


> No we understand how football works. Or used to.
> 
> And now it's broken. For the players, fans, everyone. Except maybe you.


Bollocks. As I’ve said before and no doubt will again, it’s just implementing the rule with an annoying degree of precision. If it was (something) like the attacker must be one foot in advance of the penultimate opposition player there would still be circumstances that look exactly the same to the naked eye but which was only given in one case because var recognised a minuscule difference invisible to the naked eye. 

maybe the rule should be changed, but the problem - in this instance - is the rule, not var.


----------



## belboid (Dec 29, 2019)

And the legendary arsenal offside trap wasn’t about ‘goal hanging’ at all.


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 29, 2019)

belboid said:


> Bollocks. As I’ve said before and no doubt will again, it’s just implementing the rule with an annoying degree of precision. If it was (something) like the attacker must be one foot in advance of the penultimate opposition player there would still be circumstances that look exactly the same to the naked eye but which was only given in one case because var recognised a minuscule difference invisible to the naked eye.
> 
> maybe the rule should be changed, but the problem - in this instance - is the rule, not var.



Bollocks back atcha. 99% of fans (And players) didn't have a problem with the rule. They have a problem with VAR and it's implementation which is causing farce. And match delaying momentum stopping farce at that. 

You can stick your slide rule measurement up your arse frankly.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2019)

You know there is a actual VAR thread for beefing on?


----------



## belboid (Dec 29, 2019)

planetgeli said:


> Bollocks back atcha. 99% of fans (And players) didn't have a problem with the rule. They have a problem with VAR and it's implementation which is causing farce. And match delaying momentum stopping farce at that.
> 
> You can stick your slide rule measurement up your arse frankly.


I don’t have any issue with most var beefs. It’s only for offside where I think you’re wrong.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2019)

Badgers said:


> You know there is a actual VAR thread for beefing on?


This one over here:
VAR set to be used in the Premier League next season

There are other decisions happening in other games too.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 29, 2019)

You're not far off already, lad

Alexander-Arnold vows to snub any transfer to become Liverpool legend


----------



## Badgers (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Dec 30, 2019)

Fourth in the PL decade table


----------



## Badgers (Dec 30, 2019)

*Liverpool 'agree Diego Carlos deal'*
Liverpool have agreed a deal to sign Diego Carlos according to reports in Spain.



> El Desmarque, cited by the Daily Star, claim the Reds have agreed personal terms with the Sevilla defender and are willing to pay the Brazilian’s £64m buyout clause in a bid to seal a deal ahead of Real Madrid.
> 
> The report goes on to see he’ll join the club at the end of the season with Liverpool wanting him him to partner Virgil van Dijk at Anfield.



£64m release clause


----------



## cybershot (Dec 30, 2019)

Gonna be pissed off if you’re Gomez.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 30, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Gonna be pissed off if you’re Gomez.


No actual confirmation from Anfield yet


----------



## Badgers (Dec 30, 2019)

#VoteCrouch


----------



## Badgers (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 30, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Gonna be pissed off if you’re Gomez.


Yeah, I personally reckon Gomez should be partnering VVD. Huge potential. Still. Klopp knows best, I'd trust him if he brought Richard Dunne out of retirement to play left wing


----------



## Badgers (Dec 30, 2019)

Not.a bad shout


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 30, 2019)

Get Carra in for Matip and we're good to go.


----------



## cybershot (Dec 31, 2019)

Badgers said:


> #VoteCrouch




don’t forget to vote brad too.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 1, 2020)

Some goals here:


----------



## Badgers (Jan 1, 2020)

cybershot said:


> don’t forget to vote brad too.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 1, 2020)

Brad


----------



## Badgers (Jan 1, 2020)

> Real Madrid have made contact with Liverpool's Sadio Mane about a summer move, reports Le10Sport


 no


----------



## Badgers (Jan 1, 2020)

Spuds away next PL game (11/01)

Ndombele and Kane unlikely to play due to injury. Is Son still banned!?


----------



## Voley (Jan 1, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Spuds away next PL game (11/01)
> 
> Ndombele and Kane unlikely to play due to injury. Is Son still banned!?


We're playing the Blades tomorrow night.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 1, 2020)

Voley said:


> We're playing the Blades tomorrow night.


Oh yeah, of course 

Good away form those lads


----------



## Voley (Jan 1, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Oh yeah, of course
> 
> Good away form those lads


We've played so many lately I've lost track too tbf. Yeah, I have a soft spot for Sheffield United- like Wolves, the sort of team that can cause an upset.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 1, 2020)

Voley said:


> We've played so many lately I've lost track too tbf. Yeah, I have a soft spot for Sheffield United- like Wolves, the sort of team that can cause an upset.


Would rather be playing Spuds away rbh


----------



## steveo87 (Jan 1, 2020)

Crouch in the Spurs team of the decade.
Liverpool top of the league.
United getting rinced against Arsenal.
And the Boy arrives in three days

Happy New Year, chaps.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2020)

Manchester United are now defeated in 6 of their last 19 Premier League games. Liverpool have lost 6 of their last 99.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2020)

No


----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2020)

> MailOnline report Aston Villa are set to battle Marseille for the signature of Sturridge. With the two sides looking to bolster their respective attacks going into the final months of the season.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2020)

No team in the Premier League has had more defeats than Everton. 

375 - Everton
374 - West Ham
350 - Newcastle
345 - Aston Villa 
342 - Tottenham


----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2020)

Manchester United have lost as many league games in 2020 as Liverpool did in 2019.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2020)

Jurgen Klopp's Liverpool vs newly promoted teams at Anfield in the Premier League so far:

11 Games
11 Wins
33 Scored
4 Conceded


----------



## steveo87 (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 2, 2020)

Explain


----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2020)

I think it is Messi working out. 

Some scallywag has changed the screen from Messi goals to a famous 4-0 win at Anfield


----------



## steveo87 (Jan 2, 2020)

I like to think it's not been 'shopped.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2020)

Predictions?

I am calling 3-0 to the Red Men


----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2020)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 194806


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 2, 2020)

Badgers said:


> No
> 
> View attachment 194797


God that's a shite shirt that


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 2, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Predictions?
> 
> I am calling 3-0 to the Red Men


The eldest is there tonight so I'm hoping for a few goals for her


----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2020)

friedaweed said:


> God that's a shite shirt that


It seems to be a fake so withhold judgement. Nike are not known for great shirts imo so no expecting great things.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 2, 2020)

Badgers said:


>





> Sturridge. With the two sides looking to bolster their respective attacks going into the final months of the season.


This does not compute in any sense of the world  Has he ever played the second half of a season?


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 2, 2020)

Badgers said:


> It seems to be a fake so withhold judgement. Nike are not known for great shirts imo so no expecting great things.


That looks like an Everton one that's been doctored on BlueBitter.com


----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2020)

friedaweed said:


> The eldest is there tonight so I'm hoping for a few goals for her


I really like Sheffield Utd and want them to do well (Europa) this year. This is Liverpool though so want a win.

The Reds were tired and stale against Wolves. Not sure of my logic here but I can feel another  'Leicester style' performance and goals tonight.

Prediction 3-0 against a grafting side with an excellent away record. If this was Man Utd or Spurs I would be calling 5-0 or 6-0 win


----------



## Voley (Jan 2, 2020)

friedaweed said:


> God that's a shite shirt that


Soon to be improved with a Nike swoosh.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## friedaweed (Jan 2, 2020)

Voley said:


> Soon to be improved with a Nike swoosh.


You'll be alright in one brother but I fear for us big lads. Even my Nike astroturf boots were tight around the waist.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2020)

Strong starting 11 for the game

We have a poor January record historically. Time to change that over the next 5 games.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 2, 2020)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 194827


Be nice for young Harvey to get a run out tonight


----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2020)

Not an easy start to the year (plus Everton in the Cup) but all winnable games.

13 PL points from 15?


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 2, 2020)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 194829
> 
> Not an easy start to the year (plus Everton in the Cup) but all winnable games.
> 
> 13 PL points from 15?


Wolves may well be our stumbling block in that lot.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2020)

Is a win/draw tonight a year unbeaten?


----------



## Voley (Jan 2, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Is a win/draw tonight a year unbeaten?


In the league, I think. We lost in Europe didn't we?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Voley (Jan 2, 2020)

BBC: 'Liverpool will go a year unbeaten in PL if they avoid defeat.'


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 2, 2020)

Voley said:


> In the league, I think. We lost in Europe didn't we?


Pile o' shite


----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2020)

Voley said:


> In the league, I think. We lost in Europe didn't we?


Of course, cup competition is different of course


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 2, 2020)

You also lost, rather famously, in the League Cup...

(I would have loved it if you'd beaten them though, loved it)


----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## friedaweed (Jan 2, 2020)

Voley said:


> In the league, I think. We lost in Europe didn't we?


and our arses handed to us on a plate in the two bob cup. Let's not get carried away hey


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 2, 2020)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 194831


Nice little shimmy from the lad there  I wonder what he's listening to?


----------



## Voley (Jan 2, 2020)

Last time I saw Liverpool in the flesh was the League Cup. Final vs Man City. We lost that, too.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 2, 2020)

Voley said:


> Last time I saw Liverpool in the flesh was the League Cup. Final vs Man City. We lost that, too.


Stay away then this season mate


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 2, 2020)

friedaweed said:


> and our arses handed to us on a plate in the two bob cup. Let's not get carried away hey


I mean, it's got to the point where Klopp needs to avoid defeat tonight in order to save his job.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2020)

Voley said:


> Last time I saw Liverpool in the flesh was the League Cup. Final vs Man City. We lost that, too.


League Cup 


Pfffft


----------



## Voley (Jan 2, 2020)

friedaweed said:


> Stay away then this season mate


I do jinx them. When I went more regularly we bought Stan Collymore ffs.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2020)

Voley said:


> I do jinx them. When I went more regularly we bought Stan Collymore ffs.


YOUR FAULT?


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 2, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> I mean, it's got to the point where Klopp needs to avoid defeat tonight in order to save his job.


To be honest I don't think he's anywhere near the ilk of some our previous managers. The cunt smiles too much for starters.


----------



## Voley (Jan 2, 2020)

Badgers said:


> League Cup
> 
> 
> Pfffft


Good game as it goes. I'd never seen a proper penalty shootout at Wembley. Their keeper was boss. We still lost though. And my Stepdad's Man City so that was pretty fucking painful to say the least.


----------



## Voley (Jan 2, 2020)

Badgers said:


> YOUR FAULT?


The fucking 90s were my fault mate. And I'm not just talking about football.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 2, 2020)

Voley said:


> I do jinx them. When I went more regularly we bought Stan Collymore ffs.


There's a "Nice Kappa Tie" joke in there somewhere.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> I mean, it's got to the point where Klopp needs to avoid defeat tonight in order to save his job.


Next Premier League Manager Sacked Odds | Football Betting | Premiership Sack Race

Good odds if we are betting?

Ole at 8/1 and Jose at 40/1 seem very long odds too  worth betting your shirt on.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2020)

50th PL appearance for the words best keeper


----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2020)

Liverpool have only conceded one goal in the five PL games that both Joe Gomez and Virgil van Dijk have started this season.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2020)

Keita out 

Milner in 

(((Baby Keith)))


----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2020)

Saaaaaaaaaalaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 2, 2020)

Megz!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2020)

Goals in 2020:
Mohamed Salah: 1
Man Utd: 0
Spurs: 0


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 2, 2020)

Great save.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2020)

friedaweed said:


> Great save.


Always rated Henderson


----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2020)

Not bad in terms of possession but another goal would calm my nerves


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 2, 2020)

Good of Chris Wilder to dress up as Bertie Basset for the end of the Christmas break


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 2, 2020)

FAB Virgil


----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2020)

Decent enough first half
70% ish possession and pressing 
Couple of very good chances

Gomez and Virgil like a wall in defence 
Henderson and Gini playing great

Bobby not playing his best. Knowing him he will score an amazing goal or produce an assist second half so won't worry.

Sheffield Utd not terrible but struggling with the pace and pressing.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 2, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Gomez and Virgil like a wall in defence
> 
> 
> .



Yup Joe's finding his feet again. Virgil can stop marking him now


----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2020)

Been consistent nearly all first half

 

Just hate these games when LFC are dominating but only one up. Am sure more goals will come but still #thefear till the second goal or final whistle.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2020)

Blatant soft VAR penalty


----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Bobby not playing his best. Knowing him he will score an amazing goal or produce an assist second half so won't worry.


Close


----------



## Voley (Jan 2, 2020)

Fuck yeah.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 2, 2020)

Greedy bastard that Salah


----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2020)

Phew... 

That was lovely play from Becker and a nice one two from the lads. Mané back on his feet in a flash #properstriker


----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2020)

Mané 
Tuesday 
Wednesday 
Thursday 
Friday 
Saturday 
Sunday


----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2020)

Premier League record for passes is 942. Liverpool currently sitting at 850 with around 10 mins to go


----------



## Numbers (Jan 2, 2020)

Win the game in hand they’ll be 30 points ahead of Man Ure in 5th.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2020)

Eeek 

Get Lallana on to close this out


----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Premier League record for passes is 942. Liverpool currently sitting at 850 with around 10 mins to go


Maybe this is wrong 

Another new record though


----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Predictions?
> 
> I am calling 3-0 to the Red Men


Come on Divock ffs


----------



## Voley (Jan 2, 2020)

If all the Liverpool passes in tonight's match were laid end to end, they would fill three Olympic swimming pools and reach halfway to the moon and back probably. This is the first time this has happened on a Thursday since Premier League records began. Fact.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2020)

Voley said:


> If all the Liverpool passes in tonight's match were laid end to end, they would fill three Olympic swimming pools and reach halfway to the moon and back probably. This is the first time this has happened on a Thursday since Premier League records began. Fact.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2020)

Have it


----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2020)

Frankly I am disappointed they did not make 1000 passes #musttryharder


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 2, 2020)

Voley said:


> If all the Liverpool passes in tonight's match were laid end to end, they would fill three Olympic swimming pools and reach halfway to the moon and back probably. This is the first time this has happened on a Thursday since Premier League records began. Fact.


A toby jug fact.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 2, 2020)

Premier League record. *Waves at Pep*


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 2, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Frankly I am disappointed they did not make 1000 passes #musttryharder


That was Robinson kicking it out for a throw in


----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2020)

Liverpool now need to win 13 of the last 18 games (assuming Leicester City win all of theirs) to win the PL title.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 2, 2020)

Numbers said:


> Win the game in hand they’ll be 30 points ahead of Man Ure in 5th.


So looking like it's worth taking the possibility of European football again next season seriously.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 2, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Liverpool now need to win 13 of the last 18 games (assuming Leicester City win all of theirs) to win the PL title.


Calm down Brenda


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 2, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Liverpool now need to win 13 of the last 18 games (assuming Leicester City win all of theirs) to win the PL title.


At this rate they'll be disappointed they've only got 18 games left to play!

"Just one more game, ma, please!"


----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2020)

friedaweed said:


> That was Robinson kicking it out for a throw in


#robboout


----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> So looking like it's worth taking the possibility of European football again next season seriously.


Thursday nights guaranteed


----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2020)

Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2020)

Naby Keita injury update


----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2020)

Players with the highest passes and accuracy tonight:

Virgil -134 -96% accuracy 
Henderson - 120- 92.4% accuracy 
Gomez -120 - 91.6% accuracy 
Trent -114 - 86.8% accuracy 
Robbo- 113 - 92% accuracy


----------



## Badgers (Jan 3, 2020)

Trent Alexander-Arnold up for Premier League Player of the Month


----------



## moody (Jan 4, 2020)

moody said:


> I am thinking of putting a tenner on mane out scoring salah this season.




Mane one goal in front of Salah's 14 in all Comps so far this season


----------



## Badgers (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Favelado (Jan 4, 2020)

We'd better do it in April because City have a very easy May compared to us.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 4, 2020)

Game is on BBC1 tomorrow  

Have mixed feelings about the game...

Never want to lose to the blues, especially at Anfield. Especially with shit like this from their fans:



Also the FA Cup is the only domestic cup of merit and LFC have not won it since 2006.

First aim (for me) is winning the Premier League 
Second priority is retaining the CL Cup 
FA Cup is third 

Part of me thinks 'meh' if we go out as it will allow focus on the main targets. That said if we are unlucky in the CL quarters or semis it would be good to still be in the FA Cup  

Might be selfish/unrealistic to want this but with the club/squad playing at such a high level I want them to capitalise


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 4, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Game is on BBC1 tomorrow
> 
> Have mixed feelings about the game...
> 
> ...


Says a lot about the intelligence levels of the away supporters if they go out and spend a couple of grand on whistles instead of just putting two fingers in their mouths and just blowing.


----------



## Favelado (Jan 4, 2020)

friedaweed said:


> Says a lot about the intelligence levels of the away supporters if they go out and spend a couple of grand on whistles instead of just putting two fingers in their mouths and just blowing.



Also - shit song? Have you heard the theme tune to Z Cars?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Jan 5, 2020)

John Barnes interview: "It's too early for Liverpool to target the double"
					

Despite a 13-point advantage in the Premier League, the Reds legend says the time isn't right to go all out for the FA Cup




					www.fourfourtwo.com


----------



## Badgers (Jan 5, 2020)

Adrian, Milner, Gomez, Phillips, Williams, Lallana, Chirivella, Jones, Minamino, Elliott, Origi

Bench:
Kelleher, Larouci, Hoever, Henderson, Oxlade-Chamberlain, Mane, Brewster


----------



## steveo87 (Jan 5, 2020)

Good to see the Ox back so quickly.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 5, 2020)

steveo87 said:


> Good to see the Ox back so quickly.


Yup. Am sure they are managing the injury well. Be nice to see him get a few (goals) minutes today.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 5, 2020)

Going to be pretty sweet when we score an 89th minute winner in front of those 8k toffees in the Annie road end.

What happened to all those whistles?


----------



## cybershot (Jan 5, 2020)

Origi needs his superpower dreads back.


----------



## Numbers (Jan 5, 2020)

Badgers said:


>



I was there that day


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2020)

What a blooming goal!


----------



## cybershot (Jan 5, 2020)

What a goal. You’d think Pickford May have got to it if he didn’t have little arms. 😉


----------



## Dandred (Jan 5, 2020)

Boom!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 5, 2020)

That’s hilarious. Elliot is 16.


----------



## Voley (Jan 5, 2020)

Oh man. That fucking goal.


----------



## Voley (Jan 5, 2020)

Wouldn't mind seeing Jones / Elliot getting a bit of sub experience with the 1st team as the season progresses now. If we're playing lots of games and the regulars are getting a bit stretched I think we've room for them to come on once in a while.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 5, 2020)

Not a great first half and Millie injured 

Good win and a great goal.


----------



## Voley (Jan 5, 2020)

*“This city has two great teams - Liverpool and Liverpool reserves.”    *

 Bill Shankly


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 5, 2020)

Meanwhile on Ebay there seems to be a significant listing of the following...

Large box of refs whistles. Buyer collects from Kirby. All offers considered. Everton Ancelloti scarf included in sale.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 5, 2020)

Shambolic & embarrassing Everton schooled as Ancelotti faces task
					

Adam Jones offers initial reaction to Everton's FA Cup third round exit to Liverpool




					www.liverpoolecho.co.uk


----------



## Voley (Jan 5, 2020)

Get on the end of that.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2020)

Been having an amusing morning reading the #EFC twitter reactions


----------



## steveo87 (Jan 6, 2020)

Was about to post something similar.
With everything else going on this weekend, my mind/attention has been on other matters, so didn't really see the game - I got in put it on, but fell asleep within the first couple of minutes.
That aside, to be honest I'm not that arsed about the FA Cup aside from it being a derby this time.
But the Everton meltdown is particularly hilarious.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2020)

Brewster off on loan to Swansea today

Also reading that Gini might be off end of season 



Would be sad to see him go if this is the case. His play is often less noticeable than some of the squad but he is pretty dependable.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2020)

The draw will take place at 7.35pm live on BBC One in the UK.

The Reds will be ball number 12 in the draw.

All fourth-round matches are scheduled to take place between January 24-27.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2020)

Wondering how the table will end up  

Think the top three will be Liverpool, City and Leicester 
4th place? Likely will be Chelsea or Man Utd but it is very close from 4th to 10th place 

Norwich look like they are going down. 
Only 6 points difference from 11th to 19th  My guess is Bournemouth and Watford.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2020)

Have signed Joe Hardy from Brentford
21-year-old striker, formerly on Man City's books


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Numbers (Jan 6, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Have signed Joe Hardy from Brentford
> 21-year-old striker, formerly on Man City's books


The Bees regularly promote players from the reserves/B team to the 1st team, sadly Joe never made it.  Perhaps Liverpool see something in him the Bees didn’t.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2020)

Numbers said:


> The Bees regularly promote players from the reserves/B team to the 1st team, sadly Joe never made it.  Perhaps Liverpool see something in him the Bees didn’t.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 6, 2020)

Liverpool did some weird analytics with players. Kind of like moneyball. Am sure klopp will have the final say but there is a system out there that identifies players by positions/speed/ball touches etc.

assume the player is meeting the said requirementsfor what is being looked for and would be flagged/monitored and scouted.

clearly the stattos scouts and management see something so who are we to doubt.
Hopefully scores the winner at the etihad.


----------



## Numbers (Jan 6, 2020)

He’s only had 5 appearances this season.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 6, 2020)

When is Urban75 adding support for these Emojis?

ETA: which clearly don't work outside of twitter, click the tweet if you really need to see.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2020)

Numbers said:


> He’s only had 5 appearances this season.


I suspect that this was a very small fee deal. 

Mainly to add another player to the U23 with some of the youngsters getting first team play or off on loan.

Klopp/Edwards must see something in him. Maybe with LFC coaching and camaraderie he will raise his game.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2020)

Roberto Martinez 
Ronald Koeman 
Sam Allardyce 
Marco Silva 
Carlo Ancelotti 

Jurgen Klopp has beaten five different Everton managers in just over four years


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2020)

Liverpool are reportedly hopeful Fabinho and Xherdan Shaqiri could return for the Reds’ trip to Tottenham Hotspur next weekend.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2020)

I was unaware of this 'EA FIFA team of the year' thing  LFC only managed 5 out of 11 players for some unknown reason


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2020)

> Martin Atkinson will referee Spurs V Liverpool on Saturday.



FFS


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2020)

Since Joe Gomez came back into the Liverpool starting line-up at the start of December, Liverpool have conceded one goal in nine matches.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2020)

#Dembele2020


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2020)

Liverpool drawn away to Bristol City or Shrewsbury in the fourth round of the FA Cup.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2020)

Premier League official news, stats, results & videos
					

For all the latest Premier League information including news and stats, visit the official website of the Premier League.




					www.premierleague.com


----------



## belboid (Jan 7, 2020)

Interesting


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2020)

Pretty good numbers compared to some clubs.

De Gea at Utd is on £350k a week
Sanchez at Utd on £500k a week


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2020)

Tonight will be Man United’s 15th League Cup semi-final

Only Liverpool (17) have featured in more in the competition’s history.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2020)

belboid said:


> Interesting
> 
> View attachment 195168




For comparison


----------



## Badgers (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Jan 9, 2020)

PL Spurs away 11/01
PL ManUre home 19/01
PL Wolves away 23/01 

Not easy games but should win these on current form


----------



## Badgers (Jan 9, 2020)

https://www.standard.co.uk/sport/football/liv
		



> erpool-nike-kit-kylian-mbappe-transfer-news-a4330266.html
> At £30m per year, the base value of the deal is significantly less than the £45m annual windfall the club earn from their current kit manufacturer New Balance. However, Nike’s offer of 20 per cent royalties on sales of merchandise and superior global reach have prompted early suggestions that Liverpool could now be in line to pocket £80m each year, perhaps more.



Paid by success


----------



## Badgers (Jan 10, 2020)

Atlético Madrid playing well  









						Atlético Madrid stun Barcelona in Super Cup thanks to Ángel Correa winner
					

Atlético Madrid pulled off a stunning turnaround to beat Barcelona 3-2 in the semi-finals of the Spanish Super Cup thanks to goals from Álvaro Morata and Ángel Correa




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Badgers (Jan 10, 2020)

Premier League Predictions
					

FiveThirtyEight's Premier League predictions




					projects.fivethirtyeight.com
				




Nice


----------



## cybershot (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Jan 10, 2020)

Trent Alexander-Arnold becomes the first fullback to win the Premier League Player of the Month award since Micah Richards, back in August 2007

Liverpool defenders who have won the Premier League Player of the Month award:

Sami Hyypiä (Nov 1999)
Virgil van Dijk (Dec 2018)
Trent Alexander-Arnold (Dec 2019)


----------



## Badgers (Jan 10, 2020)

Previous unbeaten PL stats at this stage


----------



## Badgers (Jan 10, 2020)

Jürgen Klopp retains Premier League Manager of the Month award
		


Klopp has now equalled Pep Guardiola's 2017/18 record for the most Barclays Manager of the Month awards in a single season.

The 52-year-old is also level with Guardiola on seven Barclays awards overall. Only five men have won more.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 11, 2020)

Klopp asks journalist to Google Mourinho's playing position
					

Liverpool boss Jurgen Klopp asks a journalist to find out Jose Mourinho's playing position during the new conference for Sunday's fixture against Tottenham.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 11, 2020)

belboid said:


> Interesting
> 
> View attachment 195168


TAA ("Tren"   ) and Mane look a little low in their respective positions. Guess the former is still pretty young.

A couple clearly have good agents 

As ever, just goes to show wage is not a good indicator of value.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 11, 2020)

Predictions? 

I am going with an optimistic 1-4 win for the mighty Red Men


----------



## Badgers (Jan 11, 2020)

Bit more wild speculation this, but from The Athletic not the tabloids at least 

Apparently Nike are seeking a 'marquee signing' from Liverpool. Not really sure how a sponsor can demand (or even request) transfers so it is probably bollocks as usual 

Liverpool have held talks with Kai Havertz's representatives. Had not heard of him before but plays for Bayer 04 Leverkusen and has good stats. Apparently the asking price is £85m so (again) this is probably bollocks.

Also seeing Ousmane Dembele (again £85m approx) being bandied about


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 11, 2020)

Badgers said:


> *Bit more wild speculation this, but from The Athletic not the tabloids at least
> 
> Apparently Nike are seeking a 'marquee signing' from Liverpool. Not really sure how a sponsor can demand (or even request) transfers so it is probably bollocks as usual*
> 
> ...


It's all true apparently 

It's Neymar according to sources close to the club mate. He has had a long standing sponsorship deal with Nike and apparently he will receive an extra boot deal when he signs for us in the summer. 

He was seen staggering out of the Cabbage Hall looking for some late night scran with Milly and Trent last week. and an inside source I have at the Flat Iron chippy said he likes half and half but he's not to keen on vinegar on his chips. Why a player would want their boots to come in threes is beyond me. I mean which one would you have extra? The left or the right? Aparrently Hendo's really excited about the proposed move and was heard saying "Yeah great ere aye that's ere great".


----------



## Badgers (Jan 11, 2020)

Also seeing


friedaweed said:


> It's all true apparently
> 
> It's Neymar according to sources close to the club mate. He has had a long standing sponsorship deal with Nike and apparently he will receive an extra boot deal when he signs for us in the summer.
> 
> He was seen staggering out of the Cabbage Hall looking for some late night scran with Milly and Trent last week. and an inside source I have at the Flat Iron chippy said he likes half and half but he's not to keen on vinegar on his chips. Why a player would want their boots to come in threes is beyond me. I mean which one would you have extra? The left or the right? Aparrently Hendo's really excited about the proposed move and was heard saying "Yeah great ere aye that's ere great".


I was hoping for Mbappe myself


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 11, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Also seeing
> 
> I was hoping for Mbappe myself


What instead of a three legged Neymar


----------



## Badgers (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Voley (Jan 11, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Predictions?
> 
> I am going with an optimistic 1-4 win for the mighty Red Men


That is optimistic. 

I wouldn't put too much on Kane being out. Mourinho is very good at playing dull, frustrating football with below-par teams and still getting a result. I could see that happening here. Hope you're right though.

I'm gonna go 1 nil to Liverpool. Mané to score the winner in the last 15 mins.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 11, 2020)

1-2 to us.

Early goal from Debbie Alli followed by 80 minutes of Moanio parking his bus and then late goals from subs Shacko and Origi both goals originally disallowed by the ref but later overturned by VAR. Moanio to spontaneously combust during post match interview  

Or a boring 0-0


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 11, 2020)

Lazio vs Napoli on the B-side today


----------



## Badgers (Jan 11, 2020)

Voley said:


> That is optimistic.
> 
> I wouldn't put too much on Kane being out. Mourinho is very good at playing dull, frustrating football with below-par teams and still getting a result. I could see that happening here. Hope you're right though.
> 
> I'm gonna go 1 nil to Liverpool. Mané to score the winner in the last 15 mins.


I think the result will depend on who scores first and if Liverpool can get an early goal. If the latter then I can see a big win, with a (lucky) early spuds goal Jose will park 11 buses in the penalty area.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 11, 2020)

Southampton done us a nice little number there today


----------



## Voley (Jan 11, 2020)

I'm glad Danny Ings is doing well there. I always liked him - very unlucky with injury when he played for us.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 11, 2020)

Watching with a Spuds fan


----------



## Badgers (Jan 11, 2020)

friedaweed said:


> Southampton done us a nice little number there today


It is favour of sorts but over the next month or so Citeh are the only real '_rivals_' I feel.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 11, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Watching with a Spuds fan


My mum'll be at the game


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 11, 2020)

Badgers said:


> It is favour of sorts but over the next month or so Citeh are the only real '_rivals_' I feel.


I was wondering this the other day after the Everton game - who do you currently consider your rivals? Would they be the same as who you consider your historical rivals?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 11, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> My mum'll be at the game


(((your mum)))


----------



## Badgers (Jan 11, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> I was wondering this the other day after the Everton game - who do you currently consider your rivals? Would they be the same as who you consider your historical rivals?


At the moment it is all of Manchester


----------



## Badgers (Jan 11, 2020)

Lovely bit of skill there, unlucky not to get a very early goal.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 11, 2020)

Frustrating thus far


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 11, 2020)

Badgers said:


> It is favour of sorts but over the next month or so Citeh are the only real '_rivals_' I feel.


They're all rivals pal


----------



## planetgeli (Jan 11, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Frustrating thus far



That aged well.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 11, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Frustrating thus far


Yeah, people keep ringing me about some fucking staff reunion gig next weekend when the match is on 

Pass the ball to Bobby he will score


----------



## JimW (Jan 11, 2020)

I say, what a rather well worked goal!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 11, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> That aged well.


LiVARpool


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 11, 2020)

The embarrassment of watching the footy with your new wireless headphones in and making your wife jump out of her skin whilst shouting "Mile off-fucking side ref" only to realise it's your cursor and not a Tottenham player that is offside 








Turns the volume down


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 11, 2020)

Farewell to Princes' landing stage River Mersey fare thee well
I am bound for California, a place I know right well
So fare thee well my own true love
When I return united we will be
It's not the leaving of Liverpool that grieves me
It's beating Jose Mourinho that makes me sing


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 11, 2020)

FAB Virgil


----------



## Badgers (Jan 11, 2020)

Just one more goal will be enough lads. 

A few more that one would be preferred but one more will do it I feel.


----------



## JimW (Jan 11, 2020)

How did he miss that?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 11, 2020)

JimW said:


> How did he miss that?




Asked and answered.


----------



## Voley (Jan 11, 2020)

Voley said:


> I'm gonna go 1 nil to Liverpool. Mané to score the winner in the last 15 mins.


Half right. 

Dominant for most of it but a few wobbles second half that had me viewing through my fingers. Typical Mourinho side - really difficult defence to play against.

16 pts clear with a game in hand eh? Bloody hell.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 11, 2020)

Nice song for the ground tannoy to end the game on.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 11, 2020)

and the reds go marching on! on! on!


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2020)

League table of last 38 PL games


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2020)

Legend









						Roger Hunt opens up on Liverpool career, current players and Klopp
					

EXCLUSIVE: Theo Squires recently went to meet 'Sir' Roger Hunt, who remains Liverpool's record league goalscorer



					www.liverpoolecho.co.uk


----------



## Badgers (Jan 14, 2020)

Not sure if I already posted this? Well worth a listen though


----------



## Badgers (Jan 14, 2020)

Sissoko retiring! 









						Momo Sissoko announces retirement from football
					

Former Liverpool midfielder Momo Sissoko has announced his retirement from football.




					www.liverpoolfc.com


----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2020)

LFC rocked with AFCON dates likely reverting to Jan/Feb in 2020/21
					

The dates for the African Cup of Nations may be between January and February next year, and not in the summer of 2021, as was previously expected. This is according to journalist Mansour Loum, an e…




					www.empireofthekop.com
				





> The dates for the African Cup of Nations may be between January and February next year, and not in the summer of 2021, as was previously expected.
> 
> This is according to journalist Mansour Loum, an expert on African football.
> 
> John Bennett of the BBC also made the claim today.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2020)

> Martial, Rashford & Greenwood: 39
> Mane, Salah & Firmino: 37


 

Would love to see the figures if the LFC front three were playing against Europa Cup teams


----------



## Badgers (Jan 17, 2020)

https://www.liverpool.com/liverpool...581460.amp#click=[URL]https://t.co/v8fXA4szyC


> Liverpool are currently on course to finish the season with 110 points, based on an average of 2.9 PPG so far this season


----------



## Badgers (Jan 17, 2020)

Great Klopp article this:









						Maybe I Am Dreaming | By Jürgen Klopp
					

For me, football is the only thing more inspiring than the cinema. You wake up in the morning, and the magic was all real. You actually knocked down Drago. It really happened.




					www.theplayerstribune.com
				





> They’re looking at me like, What in the world is this crazy man talking about?
> 
> So then I realised, Wait, when did Rocky IV come out, 1980-something? When were these boys born?
> 
> ...


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 17, 2020)

Listened to a good prog here today on our "jammy cunts" season which considers the mega-stats to whether Citeh would be on top if we weren't so lucky and they hadn't been so unlucky or thereabouts  Great little one for bitter lemons.









						BBC Radio 4 - More or Less, 17/01/2020
					

Quantifying justice in Japan, the cost of Brexit, alligator speed and Liverpool FC's luck




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Favelado (Jan 18, 2020)

Agueeerooooooo....      Oh!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2020)

Nice gift from the mighty Palace #secondteam today. Although Stones and Sterling contributed a lot too  

Would be very pleasing to beat the other half of Manchester tomorrow and grab another 3 points with a game in hand up our sleeve.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2020)

Pre-United stats: Goal runs, potential landmarks and super subs
		


A goal would see the Reds score in each of their opening 22 games of a league campaign for the first time.

Liverpool's next victory will be the club's 150th in all competitions under Klopp, with this being his 244th fixture in charge.

Sadio Mane's next goal will be the 100th of his career for an English club.

A win in this game would give Liverpool a 13th successive league victory, their second-longest sequence ever. They set the club record of 17 last year, from March to October, before United picked up a point at Old Trafford.


----------



## Dandred (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 18, 2020)

Plus each victory from now beats the record (already ours) for most points from X games in any if the top leagues in the modern era. Which is nice.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 18, 2020)

Ultimately though records don't matter aside from changing the 18 to 19.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2020)

Rashford is not with the Utd squad ahead of tomorrow's game against Liverpool


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 18, 2020)

Please tell me Lingard _is._


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## cybershot (Jan 19, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Rashford is not with the Utd squad ahead of tomorrow's game against Liverpool


Dead cert to start then.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2020)

If Liverpool win today they will be 30 points clear of Utd after playing 22 games


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## steveo87 (Jan 19, 2020)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 196078


I don't blame the people who make or sell them, it's the weirdos who buy them that need to have a look at themselves.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 19, 2020)

I can see it with European matches or teams with links to yours, but actual historical rivals? No mate


----------



## Voley (Jan 19, 2020)

Looking forward to this afternoon. And enjoyed the firm-but-fair tackles from Skrtel in that clip from Badgers above.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 19, 2020)

I am SO doing the Anfield Experience for my 50th next year


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2020)

Danny Murphy’s “dream” Liverpool XI:


> Alisson, Alexander-Arnold, Carragher, Van Dijk, Robertson, Henderson, Alonso, Gerrard, Salah, Suarez, Mane


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 19, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Danny Murphy’s “dream” Liverpool XI:


So Danny's dreams only go back ten years


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2020)

S☼I said:


> So Danny's dreams only go back ten years


Get the feeling it was his PL dream XL

Hypia? Torres? Alonso?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 19, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Get the feeling it was his PL dream XL
> 
> Hypia? Torres? Alonso?


He's got Alonso in there you nana


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2020)

S☼I said:


> He's got Alonso in there you nana


Oh yeah


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2020)

Team news soon... 

Midfield? Hendo, Gini and? 

Ox
Shaq
Lallana 
Fabinho 
Minamino


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2020)

BBC Sport: This is Anfield, 1977
					

BBC Sport, Sportsnight, archive, football, documentary, Liverpool FC, Manchester United, Bob Paisley, Emlyn Hughes, Kevin Keegan, Phil Thompson, Lou Macari, Tommy Smith, Ray Clemence, Steve Heighway. *No re-use without permission from BBC Sports Rights Enquiries*



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 19, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Team news soon...
> 
> Midfield? Hendo, Gini and?
> 
> ...


Ox, for sure. Fab isn't ready for this fixture, is he?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Ox, for sure. Fab isn't ready for this fixture, is he?


Probably not a good idea to start him. Hope he gets played though, would be my first pick if fit and match ready. 

I quite like the idea of Lallana starting (I know) and Ox/Minamino as impact subs.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2020)

No Rashford for ManUre but Lingard will probably start #comeththehour


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2020)

Alisson, Alexander-Arnold, Gomez, Van Dijk, Robertson, Henderson, Wijnaldum, Oxlade-Chamberlain, Salah, Mane, Firmino


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 19, 2020)

Yes Jurgen


----------



## Favelado (Jan 19, 2020)

i'll be accepting decent streams to my inbox at the appropriate time


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 19, 2020)

As will I.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2020)

Leicester 1-1 as it stands  

Great results this weekend if Burnley can hold on.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2020)

No Lingard or Jones starting


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 19, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Leicester 1-1 as it stands
> 
> Great results this weekend if Burnley can hold on.


Or get a winner! 2-1 now


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 19, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Or get a winner! 2-1 now



Bad result. Man City need pressure for second so they don’t throw all in behind the Champions League.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2020)

Roy Keane optimistic  

If Liverpool 'click' today this should be a few goals. Hope that is the case  am calling 3-0


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2020)

B.I.G said:


> Bad result. Man City need pressure for second so they don’t throw all in behind the Champions League.


I dunno. Second or third (CL quali) is virtually guaranteed for Citeh. They would prefer second but won't compromise this year's CL campaign for second over third.


----------



## Favelado (Jan 19, 2020)

any streams?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2020)

Got a mates SkyGo app on the laptop which is good news. Fucking broadband/Wi-Fi is a bit ropey though


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2020)

Great goal VVD  

Nervy first 10 minutes but starting to get into the swing of things a bit now. 

Andreas Perreira injured ? Bring on Bruno Fernandes


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2020)

FFS VAR 

Glad De Gea was booked. What was the point in cunting off the ref when a VAR review was pending. De Gea was weak with the first goal and weak for that one.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2020)

Gini  close but was a 'shoulder' offside there.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 19, 2020)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 196078


Post reported.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 19, 2020)

Good half that.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2020)

Possession and shots stats not as favourable for LFC as I thought. 

Not been great but by far the better side bar the opening ten mins. Should be 2-0 up with the 'clear and obvious' VAR decision and really more than that with the possession in their half. Hopefully an early second half goal to avoid an undeserved equaliser against the run of play.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2020)

Robbo and Salah not at their best. To be fair to the latter he has had two players marking him most the game.

Gini has been excellent


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2020)

De Gea should have done better with the first goal. Looking at that first VAR goal. He knows he fumbled so went down (dived basically) then leapt to his feet seeing LFC with possession and Bobby tucked it past him. With egg on his face he piles into the ref (good deservedly) the classless cunt.

De Gea is earning £365,000 per week
Alisson on £150,000 per week

Might be #biased but even Roy Keane agrees


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2020)

Started well second half though


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2020)

Beautiful 😍


----------



## Dandred (Jan 19, 2020)

Get the fuck in! 16 points!


----------



## planetgeli (Jan 19, 2020)

You’ve got a decent chance of winning the league I reckon.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 19, 2020)

It would have been so brilliant if someone from the Kop had run onto the pitch, grabbed Salah's shirt, and then melted back into the crowd.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 19, 2020)

So that's every team in the division beat after only 22 games. That has to be a record


----------



## Voley (Jan 19, 2020)

Egyptian King.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 19, 2020)

imposs1904 said:


> It would have been so brilliant if someone from the Kop had run onto the pitch, grabbed Salah's shirt, and then melted back into the crowd.


You'd get a life time ban for that. If he was in an XXXL I'd consider it but I don't think I'd get my arm in Mo's shirt collar.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 19, 2020)

My face is hurting now. 

United really are shite under the baby faced assassin. They don't play well for him.


----------



## Voley (Jan 19, 2020)

A beautiful sight:


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2020)

30 points clear of Utd  

Weekend of great results up and down the table

Away to Wolves next


----------



## Voley (Jan 19, 2020)

There was 20 mins or so in that game (around the disallowed goals) where we looked unstoppable. I thought we'd beat them 4 or 5 nil if we'd start taking our chances. Man U got stuck back in though and until Mo scored I thought there was a good chance of them nicking the draw.

Fucking great win though, especially if you do it in the 93rd minute by a player who 'can't score against Man United.'


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 19, 2020)

Voley said:


> There was 20 mins or so in that game (around the disallowed goals) where we looked unstoppable. I thought we'd beat them 4 or 5 nil if we'd start taking our chances. Man U got stuck back in though and until Mo scored I thought there was a good chance of them nicking the draw.
> 
> Fucking great win though, especially if you do it in the 93rd minute by a player who 'can't score against Man United.'


He couldn't hit a cows arse with a banjo earlier. I knew he'd score today when he started missing sitters


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2020)

Salah is an enigma. He was below par (and well marked) most the game. I would have taken him and replaced with Minamino/Origi/Shaq earlier in the game. Then he scores like that


----------



## Voley (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## friedaweed (Jan 19, 2020)

Hilarious bit of punditry going on on sky with Carra winding Keano up  I don't usually bother with it but it's rather funny viewing.


----------



## Voley (Jan 19, 2020)

Just look at this. JUST LOOK AT IT.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 19, 2020)

Voley said:


> Just look at this. JUST LOOK AT IT.
> 
> View attachment 196134


Pinch me!


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 19, 2020)

friedaweed said:


> My face is hurting now.
> 
> United really are shite under the baby faced assassin. They don't play well for him.


To be fair thought Man Utd looked obstinate and ugly. They negated the full backs , defended deep and frustrated Liverpool but didn’t offer much threat. Yes all the football and pressure came from Liverpool but with the VAR decision and missed opportunities Utd were still hanging on in the game until Salahs goal.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 19, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> To be fair thought Man Utd looked obstinate and ugly. They negated the full backs , defended deep and frustrated Liverpool but didn’t offer much threat. Yes all the football and pressure came from Liverpool but with the VAR decision and missed opportunities Utd were still hanging on in the game until Salahs goal.


They were hanging on but yeah they looked ordinary, even Mata looked ordinary after his five minute spurt. To be honest, but for the colour of their shirts, you wouldn't of been able to tell them apart from a middle of the table club like Everton today if the fog had persisted. 

I don't think the var was right on the Bobby goal for what it matters. I think VVD had every right to challenge for that ball and the ref called it correct by allowing play to continue but shat his pants when the Manure players bullied him into going to the screen.  Even the replays showed he had his eye on the ball. There is no rule that dictates you should move out of the way for the keeper.  He has to win the ball and retain it. Nice finish from Bobby too.

Nailing it in the last minute is the one thing that Jürgen has instilled in the team.  It only takes a second to score a goal innit


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 19, 2020)

friedaweed said:


> They were hanging on but yeah they looked ordinary, even Mata looked ordinary after his five minute spurt. To be honest, but for the colour of their shirts, you wouldn't of been able to tell them apart from a middle of the table club like Everton today if the fog had persisted.
> 
> I don't think the var was right on the Bobby goal for what it matters. I think VVD had every right to challenge for that ball and the ref called it correct by allowing play to continue but shat his pants when the Manure players bullied him into going to the screen.  Even the replays showed he had his eye on the ball. There is no rule that dictates you should move out of the way for the keeper.  He has to win the ball and retain it. Nice finish from Bobby too.
> 
> Nailing it in the last minute is the one thing that Jürgen has instilled in the team.  It only takes a second to score a goal innit


I was in a pub over here with a fair few Utd supporters . 15 mins second half they were discussing who they could bring on. I suggested General Custer as he was good at last stands.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 19, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> I was in a pub over here with a fair few Utd supporters . 15 mins second half they were discussing who they could bring on. I suggested General Custer as he was good at last stands.


----------



## Favelado (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 19, 2020)

S☼I said:


> So that's every team in the division beat after only 22 games. That has to be a record



Almost. Not played West Ham yet as we were busy becoming World Club Champions. 

Nice win today, especially Salah's goal at the end and Alisson sprinting up the pitch to celebrate with him.


----------



## N_igma (Jan 19, 2020)

ALL YOU WEE MANC TRAMPS CAN GO FUCK A DUCK! MO SALAH MO SALAH RUNNING THROUGH YOUR DEFENCE...


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2020)

Alisson became the first Liverpool goalkeeper to assist a PL goal since March 2010. 

Alisson has more league assists than, Lingard, Fred, Pedro, Winks, Greenwood
Iwobi, Barnes, Meyer Redmond and Pereyra combined.

And has same number of assists as Ozil, Almiron, Bernard, Ndombele, Walcott, Sigurdsson, Moura, Aubameyang, Pereira, Neves, Dier, Guendouzi, Gundogan, Lamela and Wan Bissaka.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2020)

Liverpool have now gone over 1,000 days (1,002) without losing a Premier League game at Anfield.


----------



## Voley (Jan 20, 2020)

Most depressing day of the year today, apparently. Blue Monday. 

I'm feeling surprisingly good.


----------



## N_igma (Jan 20, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Alisson became the first Liverpool goalkeeper to assist a PL goal since March 2010.
> 
> Alisson has more league assists than, Lingard, Fred, Pedro, Winks, Greenwood
> Iwobi, Barnes, Meyer Redmond and Pereyra combined.
> ...



Was that Reina’s assist to Riera? Seem to remember that being a wonderful goal.

Hungover today but couldn’t be happier YNWA


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2020)

Might have a tenner on City to win the league.
At 80/1 the money would help if the unthinkable happens 

Although they do have Sheffield Utd away tomorrow night. 

Or 2000/1 for Leicester


----------



## ignatious (Jan 20, 2020)

Always nice to beat the glams but it’s a bit of a shame we weren’t more clinical as we could have really buried them.

Perhaps the plan was to keep the plucky losers in the game so that Ole would survive with his dignity intact. Seems to have done the trick as the blame all seems to heading Woodward’s way today.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2020)

Been looking at the Timo Werner rumours  to LFC (again ffs) with the figure of £60m being bandied around.









						Liverpool want £60million Timo Werner transfer
					

Liverpool and Chelsea are going head-to-head in a £60million battle to sign RB Leipzig striker Timo Werner.




					www.liverpoolfc.com
				




Might not be a bad signing for squad rotation and a long term investment given the timing of the AFCON in 2021 

Currently on 20 goals (I think?) which is level with Lewandowski so no slouch. 

Sounds like Chelsea want him, have money to spend/waste and he will get a starting place there


----------



## T & P (Jan 20, 2020)

friedaweed said:


> Hilarious bit of punditry going on on sky with Carra winding Keano up  I don't usually bother with it but it's rather funny viewing.
> 
> View attachment 196133




The punditry action during Sky Sports-broadcast games is often more entertaining than the match itself


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## AverageJoe (Jan 20, 2020)

As a kids football coach, Liverpool were terrifying yesterday. I'd love to get my boys  to watch that


----------



## belboid (Jan 20, 2020)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 196205


that is a ludicrous amount of pillows


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2020)

Badgers said:


> De Gea should have done better with the first goal. Looking at that first VAR goal. He knows he fumbled so went down (dived basically) then leapt to his feet seeing LFC with possession and Bobby tucked it past him. With egg on his face he piles into the ref (good deservedly) the classless cunt.
> 
> De Gea is earning £365,000 per week
> Alisson on £150,000 per week
> ...











						FA rules offer little clarification on Liverpool disallowed goal
					

Roberto Firmino saw his strike ruled out for a Virgil van Dijk foul on David de Gea



					www.liverpoolecho.co.uk


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## steveo87 (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## steveo87 (Jan 21, 2020)

He's a tease....








						'The first year I cried a lot' - Mbappe on teenage stardom
					

Paris St-Germain striker and World Cup winner Kylian Mbappe talks to Natalie Pirks about becoming a football superstar, Liverpool's title charge and his future.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2020)

steveo87 said:


> He's a tease....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


#Mbappe2020


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2020)

Three more January games:

Wolves away (PL) Thursday 23/01 
Shewsbury away (FA) Sunday 26/01 
West Ham away (PL) Wednesday 29/01 

Wolves is going to be tough I fear! More concerned about going their than playing ManUre at home  

The other two should be easier but three games in seven days requires squad rotation.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 21, 2020)

Manchester United charged by FA for player conduct in Liverpool defeat
					

Manchester United are charged by the FA for failing "to ensure its players conducted themselves in an orderly fashion" during Sunday's defeat at Liverpool.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2020)

They deserved that. No doubt they will appeal and get it overturned, like the goal they unjustly got overturned #thecuntsi

A fine might mean they actually spend some money in January


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2020)

Anfield being rebuilt in 1944



Carl Clemente (@clemente_carl)





						Carl Clemente (@clemente_carl) on Twitter
					

The latest Tweets from Carl Clemente (@clemente_carl). Writer & @LFC historian. Author of Mr. Liverpool. Work published on official #LFC website, matchday programme & monthly magazine. carlclemente83@outlook.com. Liverpool




					twitter.com


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2020)

Assessing The Scale Of The Liverpool-Manchester United Role Reversal | The Anfield Wrap
					






					www.theanfieldwrap.com


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## cybershot (Jan 21, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Anfield being rebuilt in 1944
> 
> View attachment 196294
> 
> ...



Pretty sure thats the current Kop rebuild. No way is that picture 1944


----------



## Favelado (Jan 21, 2020)

Lol @ bitters


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2020)

Looking at the PL fixtures Wolves away tomorrow is probably the one that bothers me most. 
By the time LFC play Citeh away on the 4/4 they should have there or thereabouts got the title won. 

For Citeh they are almost a forgone for 2nd place by the 4/4 but Wolves right now have a chance for 4th and CL football. No doubt Citeh will want to win the game at home against LFC but they won't 'need' to win it and will have cups to focus on. 

As the PL table stands today the only top half sides LFC have to play till the end of the season are: 

23/01 - Wolves (6th) away 
01/02 - Southampton (9th) home 
04/04 - Man City (02nd) away 
02/05 - Arsenal (10th) away 
09/05 - Chelsea (04th) home


----------



## Favelado (Jan 22, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Anfield being rebuilt in 1944
> 
> View attachment 196294
> 
> ...



Scousers loved a Big Mac in 1944.


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 22, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Anfield being rebuilt in 1944
> 
> View attachment 196294
> 
> ...



1944? Were they trying to distract German bombers?


----------



## Favelado (Jan 22, 2020)

Yossarian said:


> 1944? Were they trying to distract German bombers?



It was a real milk run, Yossarian.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2020)

1994 is the new 1944


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2020)

> Bayern will not look to sign former #LFC player Phillipe Coutinho permanently in the summer, having not been suitably impressed with him since he joined the club. The 27-year-old will return to Barcelona where his future remains up in the air. (BILD)


(((Poor Phil)))


----------



## Favelado (Jan 22, 2020)

Badgers said:


> (((Poor Phil)))



You can really imagine Untied spunking 50 million on him somehow.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2020)

Poor old Emre and Phil looking for new clubs. 
I look forward to reading their biographies in coming years


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2020)

Favelado said:


> You can really imagine Untied spunking 50 million on him somehow.


Liverpool are still owed money from that deal I think? Would be nice if Utd signed him for their assault on the Europa next season and Liverpool got the funds from the transfer


----------



## Badgers (Jan 23, 2020)

#alwaysdiving 









						Putting Salah's baffling Premier League mystery under the magnifying glass
					

Astonishingly, Mohamed Salah isn't even among the 100 most frequently fouled players in the Premier League. We have a few theories why that might be.




					www.liverpool.com


----------



## Badgers (Jan 23, 2020)

Nervous   

Should Will win tonight!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 23, 2020)

Legend


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 23, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Nervous
> 
> Should Will win tonight!


Yeah. I fancy Wolves to turn the screw of luck tonight. They got totally VAR'd last time.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 23, 2020)

Wolves have only lost 1 of their last 6 home games, scoring 10 and conceding 7

Liverpool have won their last 5 away games, not conceding in their last 3


----------



## Badgers (Jan 23, 2020)

Alisson, Alexander-Arnold, Gomez, Van Dijk, Robertson, Henderson, Wijnaldum, Oxlade-Chanberlain, Salah, Mane, Firmino

No real surprise there


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 23, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Alisson, Alexander-Arnold, Gomez, Van Dijk, Robertson, Henderson, Wijnaldum, Oxlade-Chanberlain, Salah, Mane, Firmino
> 
> No real surprise there


Yup good strong start.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 23, 2020)

Got a feeling this is going to be interesting 

I do like their gaffa.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 23, 2020)

Captain Hendo


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 23, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Captain Hendo


Buried with his ear


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 23, 2020)

Mo should score something difficult tonight then...


----------



## Numbers (Jan 23, 2020)

Hope Mané is ok.  

On a selfish note had him triple captain in Fantasy.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 23, 2020)

Numbers said:


> Hope Mané is ok.
> 
> On a selfish note had him triple captain in Fantasy.


Looks like hamstring


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 23, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Looks like hamstring


or groin


----------



## Badgers (Jan 23, 2020)

friedaweed said:


> or groin


Precaution


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 23, 2020)

Here we go!


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 23, 2020)

great cross and header by Wolves.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Jan 23, 2020)

Roberto Firmino is the first Liverpool player in the club's history to score each of his first 10 goals in a season in all competitions all away from Anfield.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 23, 2020)

Kloppage time


----------



## Badgers (Jan 23, 2020)

Wolves were excellent tonight. A draw would have been fair and probably a win for Wolves being neutral. 

Love that Bobby got that. Best game in the PL for a while that.


----------



## moody (Jan 23, 2020)

good game good game


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 23, 2020)

Fuck that was a shift. Fair play to Wolves. I knew they they had the cut of us on the playing the high game. Nuno showed that in the last match, it's the best way to counter the Klopp, on the counter and beating the trap  

Thoroughly enjoyed the scrap between Clubber Traoré  and Rocky Van Dijk too  He can replace Shacko for me


----------



## Badgers (Jan 23, 2020)

This team. I had no evidence for it, but just knew they would get that goal.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 23, 2020)

Badgers said:


> This team. I had no evidence for it, but just knew they would get that goal.


Pass the ball to Bobby innit


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 23, 2020)

Si senor


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 23, 2020)

_starts looking at Liverpool hotels for May 18th_


----------



## Badgers (Jan 23, 2020)

S☼I said:


> _starts looking at Liverpool hotels for May 18th_


Shhh, you will jinx it


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 23, 2020)

from sky commentary...

*WHAT IT MEANS*

Liverpool are 16 points clear with a game in hand while Wolves remain in seventh place. Liverpool can afford to lose six of their remaining 15 games.

They've only lost six of their last 96


----------



## Badgers (Jan 23, 2020)

Badgers said:


> 23/01 - Wolves (6th) away - *W*
> 01/02 - Southampton (9th) home
> 04/04 - Man City (02nd) away
> 02/05 - Arsenal (10th) away
> 09/05 - Chelsea (04th) home


----------



## Voley (Jan 23, 2020)

I really like Wolves too. They were fucking great tonight. Definitely deserved a draw.

Firmino's goal was satisfying though. All that persistence from Mo - looked like a lost cause- then Bobby buries it.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 23, 2020)

My ideal top four:

Liverpool 
Leicester 
Wolves 
Sheffield United


----------



## Voley (Jan 23, 2020)

S☼I said:


> _starts looking at Liverpool hotels for May 18th_


My Mum's talking about going up for it. She's just got over open heart surgery and can just about get out of bed but she's fucking going.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 23, 2020)

Fuck the league, it is all about the FA Cup for me now


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 23, 2020)

S☼I said:


> _starts looking at Liverpool hotels for May 18th_





Badgers said:


> Shhh, you will jinx it





Voley said:


> My Mum's talking about going up for it. She's just got over open heart surgery and can just about get out of bed but she's fucking going.



There will always be room in the house for you lot. I may be living in a caravan in Wales by then but don't pay to stay in some Evertonians front parlour room in Kirby before staying here


----------



## little_legs (Jan 23, 2020)

God damn, Liverpool will win the title on April 4th at Man City.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 23, 2020)

friedaweed said:


> There will always be room in the house for you lot. I may be living in a caravan in Wales by then but don't pay to stay in some Evertonians front parlour room in Kirby before staying here


He is like the Charles Manson of football ^


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 23, 2020)

friedaweed said:


> There will always be room in the house for you lot. I may be living in a caravan in Wales by then but don't pay to stay in some Evertonians front parlour room in Kirby before staying here


Might just hold you to that mate. Might have my daughter with me. She'll be eleven by then. She wants to come and sing the Bobby song


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 23, 2020)

But anyway. Let's not get carried away


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 23, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Might just hold you to that mate. Might have my daughter with me. She'll be eleven by then. She wants to come and sing the Bobby song


Mi Cassa


----------



## Badgers (Jan 23, 2020)

friedaweed said:


> Mi Cassa


I expect a guard of honour off the train


----------



## cybershot (Jan 23, 2020)

Bobby dazzler.


----------



## BCBlues (Jan 23, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Wolves were excellent tonight. A draw would have been fair and probably a win for Wolves being neutral.
> 
> Love that Bobby got that. Best game in the PL for a while that.



Agree with this,  I watched it down the pub. That Traore is some player. Great game.


----------



## AverageJoe (Jan 23, 2020)

BCBlues said:


> Agree with this,  I watched it down the pub. That Traore is some player. Great game.



Not yet he's not. 

Brilliant skills, amazing upper body strength, incredible speed. But needs 10 passes to make one count. And at this level, you can't afford that.


----------



## BCBlues (Jan 24, 2020)

AverageJoe said:


> Not yet he's not.
> 
> Brilliant skills, amazing upper body strength, incredible speed. But needs 10 passes to make one count. And at this level, you can't afford that.











						Jurgen Klopp: Wolves so different and Adama Traore unplayable
					

Liverpool chief Jurgen Klopp has heaped praise on the unique Wolves and 'pretty much unplayable' Adama Traore.




					www.expressandstar.com
				




Traore's a big part of why Wolves are up there challenging for a top four spot. Even Mr Klopp agrees.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 24, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Shhh, you will jinx it


With respect, that would be the jinxiest jinx in fucking history, and if _this_ Liverpool season can be derailed by SI looking at hotels, you bloody deserve it 

(I _will_ be deleting this post if any team gets within 6 points of you  )


----------



## AverageJoe (Jan 24, 2020)

I think that's a backhanded comment. 

As in Unplayable = No idea what he's going to do next. 

See also Tino Asprilla from back in the day. 

They'd be a nightmare to coach and play alongside after training on moves all week for him to then "Go Rogue" and do his own thing. Which would include trying to dribble out if your own box, being dispossessed and letting the opposition score, panicking when given a scoring opportunity and dragging it wide, passing to the opposition, and ballooning multiple crosses over everyone or out of play. 

All of which Traore did last night. 

Im not saying he's bad, quite the opposite. He's exciting to watch purely because you don't (an he probably doesn't) know what he's going to do next. 

But with more consistency and better decision making he will be some player


----------



## Badgers (Jan 24, 2020)

Morning Reds 

WWDDWDWDWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWDWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Badgers (Jan 24, 2020)

Liverpool have now won as many PL games this season as Manchester United did in the whole of 1998-99


----------



## Numbers (Jan 24, 2020)

How did Minamino look when he came on?  Quite a baptism of fire of a game early doors for him.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 24, 2020)

Numbers said:


> How did Minamino look when he came on?  Quite a baptism of fire of a game early doors for him.


Rabbit in the headlights


----------



## Badgers (Jan 24, 2020)

Score Draw Official Retro Football Shirts
					

Score Draw are the leading supplier of official retro football shirts in the World.




					www.scoredraw.com


----------



## Badgers (Jan 24, 2020)

United have been fined £20,000 by the FA over players surrounding referee Craig Pawson during the Liverpool game.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2020)

Goal up. Am liking Curtis Jones a lot. Very calm on the ball and scoring in two straight cup games.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2020)

Poor Love


----------



## two sheds (Jan 26, 2020)

He must have had money on himself scoring  

unlucky though, and made no reaction at all after he'd done it


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 26, 2020)

Plenty of us have done similar, but thankfully not on live TV against one of the best teams in the world


----------



## two sheds (Jan 26, 2020)

Cameraman's a bit of an arse, keeps following him round and showing him for no apparent reason.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 26, 2020)

Never a pen. What's the point in having VAR if not for those sorts of things?


----------



## two sheds (Jan 26, 2020)

Not at premiership ground. 

By the way what's happened to Shaqiri? Not seen him for a while. It was a shame he moved to Liverpool as it turned out, I loved watching him when he was at Stoke.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 26, 2020)

Shaq's injured I think


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 26, 2020)

Scenes Gary, SCENES!!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 26, 2020)

I've only been back once since the day I was born there 35 years ago, but I'm bloody claiming this


----------



## two sheds (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 26, 2020)

Salah passing to Matip, who he just came on for 

Who says the magic of the cup is dead?


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 26, 2020)

Great passing vision from Salah there


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 26, 2020)

Oooh, I think that offside saved the ref a tricky decision


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2020)

FFS 

Shrewsbury deserved at least a draw. If they get that then they will get a good gate revenue at Anfield.

Fair play to them too. Liverpool have been a mess but they have played really well!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 26, 2020)

Propah FA Cup tie


----------



## Dandred (Jan 26, 2020)

Badgers said:


> FFS
> 
> Shrewsbury deserve at least a draw. If they get that then they will get a good gate revenue at Anfield.
> 
> Fair play to them too. Liverpool have been a mess but they have played really well!


We've been terrible.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 26, 2020)

Dandred said:


> We've been terrible.



Nah Liverpool's been really good, just been outplayed


----------



## tommers (Jan 26, 2020)

#kloppout


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2020)

#kloppout 

He has lost the dressing room. Get Poch in quick!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 26, 2020)

Pitch invasion!!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2020)

I enjoyed that tbf


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 26, 2020)

"A good old fashioned, good natured pitch invasion", says Gary, just as a fan walks across screen flicking the double Vs and giving it a wanker sign for good measure


----------



## cybershot (Jan 26, 2020)

I really need to stop watching games. Always shite when I do.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 26, 2020)

Just been to an antique centre in Heanor, was rather surprised to see these so far from Kirby

Nil satisfaction no optimism


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2020)

Great scenes


----------



## blairsh (Jan 26, 2020)

Brilliant game that.


----------



## Voley (Jan 26, 2020)

Shrewsbury totally deserved that. Great 2nd half. 

Means that poor bloke that scored the OG can be forgotten too.

Replay worth a few bob to them I'd imagine...


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 26, 2020)

Badgers said:


> FFS
> 
> Shrewsbury deserved at least a draw. If they get that then they will get a good gate revenue at Anfield.
> 
> Fair play to them too. Liverpool have been a mess but they have played really well!


Decent team. The mother in law lives right next to the ground. She'll be on the phone blaming the scousers for all the noise shortly. 

Well deserved and great for the Salop fans.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 26, 2020)

MY HOME TOWN IS BETTER THAN YOUR HOME TOWN.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 26, 2020)

Fair play to Shrewsbury, good value for the draw. That Josh Laurent is a decent player.

Great match.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 26, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> MY HOME TOWN IS BETTER THAN YOUR HOME TOWN.


Aye only because you've got Percy Thrower's garden centre and Charles Darwin's bollocks in a jar 😃


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 26, 2020)

I genuinely mean this, I love the fact that at prime time on BBC1, the Shrewsbury manager is talking about improving infrastructure for the long term benefit of the club


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2020)

S☼I said:


> That Josh Laurent is a decent player


Apparently he is not back in the Shrewsbury dressing room. Michael Edwards pulled him into a meeting room for a chat about something


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> I genuinely mean this, I love the fact that at prime time on BBC1, the Shrewsbury manager is talking about improving infrastructure for the long term benefit of the club


A better football all together  

Oddly for Shrewsbury the draw is better than the win. They won't win the club and their gate share will be more than the prize money (I think?) so something has to change. 

Great having footy on the proper telly. 
Great scenes from the fans
Great game


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 26, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> "A good old fashioned, good natured pitch invasion", says Gary, just as a fan walks across screen flicking the double Vs and giving it a wanker sign for good measure


I'd suggest a lifetime ban for every fan that ran on the pitch like would happen in the prem but then you'd only have 600 nans in the stand then. A bit like when Rod Stewart played their recently 😁


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2020)

Only #Mbappe2020 can save this side. 

Or sign Bruno Fernandes


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 26, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Only #Mbappe2020 can save this side.
> 
> Or sign Bruno Fernandes


Lovren's record as skip isn't looking like a long record.

Mind you this means Everton are even more shite than we initially thought😒


----------



## Poot (Jan 26, 2020)

I used to go to all of the Shrewsbury matches back in the day. I've been quite emotional about this, even the pitch invasion made us look ridiculously wholesome. #Shrewsburynans


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2020)

Poot said:


> I used to go to all of the Shrewsbury matches back in the day. I've been quite emotional about this, even the pitch invasion made us look ridiculously wholesome. #Shrewsburynans


It was great  

Even enjoyed Lineker waving the cup


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 26, 2020)

Badgers said:


> It was great
> 
> Even enjoyed Lineker waving the cup


Aye. Thought they short changed Jurgen in the interview though. "Thanks for talking to us" BYE!


----------



## Voley (Jan 26, 2020)

Bloke that scored is nicknamed 'Cumdog,' apparently. It's trending on Twitter right now. As is #kloppout.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2020)

Voley said:


> #kloppout.


Not won a match in three days. 

Until FSG and Edwards are gone this club is dead


----------



## cybershot (Jan 26, 2020)

U23 squad in the replay. Senior squad to have a winter break. Critchley will manage team as he did in the villa league cup game.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2020)

cybershot said:


> U23 squad in the replay. Senior squad to have a winter break. Critchley will manage team as he did in the villa league cup game.


Aye


----------



## cybershot (Jan 26, 2020)

It’s kind of a shame. I really wanted us to try and win all 3 this season. I guess kloppo just doesn’t feel the squad has the legs but with league pretty much in the bag it’s worth the risk. Imo.


----------



## N_igma (Jan 26, 2020)

Will Jones and Elliot etc still play though? I know a few were taken to Qatar but situation here is different. They don’t play in first team often so maybe there’ll be a similar team to tonight? You never know, at Anfield with crowd at our backs anything can happen.

Then again, I think Shrewsbury deserved to go through tonight so wouldn’t begrudge them either way.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## friedaweed (Jan 27, 2020)

cybershot said:


> It’s kind of a shame. I really wanted us to try and win all 3 this season. I guess kloppo just doesn’t feel the squad has the legs but with league pretty much in the bag it’s worth the risk. Imo.


I think it's about flogging the players like race horses more than anything else and he's right to take a stand on it. For sure it's a bit of an ivory tower position to do it from but it does need doing.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 27, 2020)

Big incentive for Liverpool youngsters  to play against Chelsea in the next round .


----------



## N_igma (Jan 29, 2020)

I’m so glad we have Alison could you imagine Karius or Mignolet pulling off those saves? Starting to feel really real now YNWA


----------



## Badgers (Jan 30, 2020)

Fell asleep  just before the first goal. Another win/clean sheet and away from home is good. 70 points is very good. Was hoping for a few more goals against the beleaguered Hammers really


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 30, 2020)

We're an Arsenal number of points ahead of Chelsea's number of points


----------



## Badgers (Jan 30, 2020)

Sounds like  Origi injury is not too bad pleasingly.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 30, 2020)

19 points clear....you have to think...
I have a very good friend who goes to all home matches and she won't even think of such things until the line is crossed.
Best to all of you, it's been a long time coming


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 30, 2020)

hash tag said:


> 19 points clear....you have to think...
> I have a very good friend who goes to all home matches and she won't even think of such things until the line is crossed.
> Best to all of you, it's been a long time coming


You daren't.  

Apparently theres a few Evertonians running around with slide rules trying to see what it would take for Liverpool to win it when we play them on the 16th of March. Not because they don't want us to win it at their gaff but to see how much they can get for their tickets.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 30, 2020)

BTW all respect to Klopp, really like the guy and it goes without saying what a magnificent job he is doing.
I bet he could convince people they could even walk through brick walls


----------



## steveo87 (Jan 30, 2020)

hash tag said:


> I bet he could convince people they could even walk through brick walls



By first throwing them through the wall first.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 31, 2020)

No deadline day signings? #kloppout 

Oh well, Southampton tomorrow. They are on a good run at the moment but playing them at Anfield it should be a win. Ings better not get any ideas 

Klopp on Ings  


> Even if he is not anymore, he is still ‘our boy’, kind of, and we all follow each step of his career.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 31, 2020)

Still waiting for #Mbappe2020 to be announced


----------



## Badgers (Feb 1, 2020)

Today's programme cover with a nod to Bob Paisley  



Predicting 3-0 to the Red Men today


----------



## Badgers (Feb 1, 2020)

Good to see Fabinho starting


----------



## Badgers (Feb 1, 2020)

Lingard moonlighting at Anfield


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 1, 2020)

22 points ahead. *22.*


----------



## Badgers (Feb 1, 2020)

Today's win means that Liverpool have taken 100 points from their last available 102 in the Premier League.

Roberto Firmino with more assists in one game than Jesse lingard in 18 months.



Great (second half) result that. Should be able to have four man of the match awards!

Southampton played well despite the scoreline.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Feb 1, 2020)

Liverpool have won 16 consecutive games in the Premier League. The record is 18 for Man City.

Liverpool have also won 20 consecutive Premier League home games, which is tied (also Citeh) for the most.

Next 3 PL games:
Norwich (A)
West Ham (H)
Watford (A)


----------



## Badgers (Feb 2, 2020)

Great photo


----------



## tommers (Feb 2, 2020)

My son: who do you want to win? Liverpool or Man City? 

Me: neither really. 

Him: you've got to feel for Liverpool though, they're the underdogs

Me: they spent 80 million on a defender, they're not underdogs

Him: yeah but they've never won anything before.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 2, 2020)

tommers said:


> they spent 80 million on a defender, they're not underdogs


Liverpool spent £75m on a wall 
Man Utd spent £80m on a slab


----------



## tommers (Feb 2, 2020)

I knew that was the bit that would get a response.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 2, 2020)

tommers said:


> I knew that was the bit that would get a response.


 

We are still bitter even when we are winning


----------



## Voley (Feb 2, 2020)

Listened to it on the radio then watched MOTD highlights. General consensus was that Southampton were the better side first half. Klopp is saying we're far from perfect. And we still won 4 nil. This is the best Liverpool side I've seen since the one that beat Palace nine nil. Ian Rush-era. Absolutely fucking incredible.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 2, 2020)

Liverpool need 18 points from their remaining 12 games to win the tittle.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 2, 2020)

This is almost getting boring.

Ok. Maybe not.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 2, 2020)

22 02 02 20 20


----------



## JimW (Feb 2, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Liverpool need 18 points from their remaining 12 games to win the tittle.


Big ask but you have a chance.


----------



## planetgeli (Feb 2, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Liverpool need 18 points from their remaining 12 games to win the tittle.



13 games.

And if you beat Cit-teh it would be 12 points from the other 12 games - or roughly to emulate the form of a relegation side.

Yeah, you've got a chance.


----------



## Voley (Feb 2, 2020)

22 points clear. It's unreal.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 2, 2020)

JimW said:


> Big ask but you have a chance.


Confident about staying up. Strong chance of CL qualifying too.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 2, 2020)

Six wins needed. That's as many as Arsenal have had in the league this season


----------



## Numbers (Feb 2, 2020)

Looking forward to welcoming the English, European and World Champions to the Bees new stadium next season.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 2, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Six wins needed. That's as many as Arsenal have had in the league this season


I had to check that. That is fucking _insane_. Burnley, Newcastle and Southampton below them have all won more, Arsenal have just managed to draw more than they've lost.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 2, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Six wins needed. That's as many as Arsenal have had in the league this season


Really?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## Numbers (Feb 2, 2020)

Lolz...


----------



## N_igma (Feb 2, 2020)

Robbie Savage is normally a muppet but I love his trolling of ‘stat man Gaz’ here, what a bitter Manc it’s funny as fuck.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 3, 2020)

Pep logic  


> Two seasons ago there was the owner of the Premier League who said that could not happen again, it’s not good for the Premier League for City to win the title in that way, with 100 points.
> 
> Now it’s Liverpool, you have to be concerned if you are the owner of the Premier League


----------



## Badgers (Feb 3, 2020)

Unsurprisingly the FA Cup replay is not on the telly tomorrow  hopefully some radio coverage somewhere?


----------



## Yossarian (Feb 3, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Liverpool need 18 points from their remaining 12 games to win the tittle.


----------



## steveo87 (Feb 3, 2020)

E2a: it's on 5live, Badgers.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 3, 2020)

steveo87 said:


> E2a: it's on 5live, Badgers.


Lovely  cheers


----------



## Badgers (Feb 4, 2020)

Badgers said:


>


----------



## steveo87 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 4, 2020)

Badgers said:


>




I actually thought Savage was a dick in that exchange . . . and I hate Man City.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 4, 2020)

imposs1904 said:


> I actually thought Savage was a dick in that exchange . . . and I hate Man City.


I knew Savage was a dick 
So was the Statman


----------



## Badgers (Feb 4, 2020)

Predictions for the Kids vs the Shrews? 

Bold shout but I am calling 3-3 with LFC winning on penalties


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 4, 2020)

Awf'y quiet in 'ere  

(I forgot it was on until I got a Google alert   )


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 4, 2020)

Fuck it, my hubris has punished my wonderful home town


----------



## N_igma (Feb 4, 2020)

Will he play the kids against Chelsea? Part of me says yeh let them go as far as they can but another part wants the treble might be time to let the big boys start now.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 5, 2020)

Great result  

Good work from Milner too. Wonder if he took them all for a happy meal after the game.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 5, 2020)

Good stats


----------



## Numbers (Feb 5, 2020)

Neither team made a pass??


----------



## Badgers (Feb 5, 2020)

Numbers said:


> Neither team made a pass??


Nope. It was an unusual game  

 just spotted that fuck up  

In other news I am looking forward to seeing more of these young chaps in the first team rotation for the end of the season.


----------



## steveo87 (Feb 5, 2020)

Numbers said:


> Neither team made a pass??


There were times where they just seemed to be twatting it, to be fair.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 6, 2020)

Just subscribed to another LFC podcast from The Athletic (The Red Agenda) 

Team of the decade anyone? 



			https://the-red-agenda.simplecast.com/episodes/team-of-the-decade


----------



## Badgers (Feb 6, 2020)

Alisson Becker stat:

He has baptized more people in his swimming pool than he has let in goals this year


----------



## Favelado (Feb 6, 2020)

Evangelical movement in Brazil is a cancer to be honest, preying (praying too) on the poor in the favelas, and voting Bolsonaro. However, I still like the stat!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 6, 2020)

Chelsea vs Liverpool (FA Cup) is fixed as a Thursday night game. Two days before LFC play Bournemouth at Anfield (12:30 on Saturday). Then off to Madrid for the Champions League 4 days later.


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 6, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Chelsea vs Liverpool (FA Cup) is fixed as a Thursday night game. Two days before LFC play Bournemouth at Anfield (12:30 on Saturday). Then off to Madrid for the Champions League 4 days later.



Tuesday.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 6, 2020)

B.I.G said:


> Tuesday.


Has it changed?


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 6, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Has it changed?



Dunno. Where did you see Thursday?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 6, 2020)

B.I.G said:


> Dunno. Where did you see Thursday?



Provisonal scheduling. 

Phew


----------



## Badgers (Feb 6, 2020)

Today marks 400 days since Liverpool last lost a game in the Premier League.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 6, 2020)

Most touches in the Premier League this season: 

1. Trent Alexandr-Arnold - 2,548
2. Virgil van Dijk - 2,323
3. Andy Robertson - 2,278


----------



## Badgers (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Feb 6, 2020)

Players who have never lost a Premier League game at Anfield since joining Liverpool: 

Alisson Becker 
Adrián 
Virgil van Dijk
Andy Robertson 
Fabinho
Alex Oxlade-Chamberlain 
Naby Keita 
Xherdan Shaqiri
Sadio Mané 
Mohamed Salah


----------



## Badgers (Feb 6, 2020)

What is the record for the number of records broken in one season?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 7, 2020)

If Liverpool hadn't played a single Premier League game since 2nd November, they would still be level on points with Arsenal.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 7, 2020)

Jürgen Klopp has been named as the PL manager of the month for January. 

New record for most wins (5) in a single season!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Feb 7, 2020)

Good article on Salah 









						How Salah has fought against prejudice since joining Liverpool
					

Mohamed Salah has already become a Liverpool icon, but that should be because of what he's done both on and off the pitch



					www.liverpool.com


----------



## steveo87 (Feb 8, 2020)

Apparently Jordan Henderson's son was born exactly 39 weeks after Liverpool beat Barcelona 4-0....

No news, however, on the rumour he's been named 'Divok'.


----------



## Favelado (Feb 8, 2020)

Watching this...


----------



## Badgers (Feb 8, 2020)

Emre off to a good start then.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 9, 2020)

There are as many points between 1st and 2nd in the Premier League as there are between 1st and 20th in The Championship.


----------



## Numbers (Feb 9, 2020)

Weirdly I don’t think Liverpool would only have dropped 2 points if their/this season was in the Championship.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 9, 2020)

> Liverpool have reportedly stepped up their interest in Timo Werner due to a clause in his contract.
> 
> With Werner reportedly available for just €60m (£51m) because of a release clause in his current Leipzig deal, Liverpool are set to make their move. (The Athletic)


Quite a few sources saying this is in progress. Hard to take any transfer rumours seriously of course but seems to make sense. With the AFCON clash next year there is a need for a striker. 

20 goals in 20 games this season. 

Obviously still hoping Nike put their hands in their pockets for Mbappe  but doubtful.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 11, 2020)

LFC's timeline to complete Anfield Road end expansion
					

Key dates have been revealed.




					www.thisisanfield.com


----------



## Badgers (Feb 11, 2020)

Alisson has faced 46 shots in the Premier League so far this season. One goal conceded every 244 minutes on average.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 11, 2020)

Numbers said:


> Neither team made a pass??


Passes are individual player stats, possession for teams.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 12, 2020)

Egypt boss confirms Salah call-up to 2020 Olympics
					

Egypt U-23 head coach Shawky Gharib has confirmed his intention to call up Mohamed Salah to the 2020 Olympics in Tokyo.



					www.kingfut.com


----------



## Badgers (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Feb 13, 2020)

> Barcelona forward Philippe Coutinho has reportedly ruled out an emotional Liverpool return




Story from the sc*m via the BBC so won't include a link. Not that anyone ever cares about this or there was any chance of Phil coming back to Anfield.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 13, 2020)

he wouldn’t even get in the team now. In fact it’s become obvious he was a square peg in a round hole and doesn’t suit the system we play in the slightest. It’s no coincidence our form went into over drive once he left.


----------



## Numbers (Feb 13, 2020)

And getting 140+ million for him.  Incredible.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 13, 2020)

Numbers said:


> And getting 140+ million for him.  Incredible.


Almost as good as Torres 

Unless something has been sorted out with any announcement Barca still owe LFC a lot of that fee


----------



## Numbers (Feb 13, 2020)

£104 million I read.  

Could buy BMW from the Bees for that money, chuck Cout’ in for that too.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 13, 2020)

Love a bit of wild and unfounded transfer speculation  

Suspect there are 5/6 players leaving in the summer and Liverpool have been doing well financially plus frugal in the transfer market of late. 

Players like Minamino, Keita, Curtis Jones and a few others have hardly got started in the squad. 

Not sure that Sancho will be a fit for Liverpool but Werner sounds promising (if you believe the many press sources ). Am looking forward to seeing the next phase.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 13, 2020)

lallana to Leicester is looking likely


----------



## Badgers (Feb 13, 2020)

cybershot said:


> lallana to Leicester is looking likely


I hope so for him. Decent lad and I understand he a good influence behind the scenes. Just not quite up to this teams level (plus a bit fragile) so it is right he moves on. Has a great relationship with Brenda from LFC and will get more play there.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 13, 2020)

Other players likely to move on? 

Lovren
Shaqiri 
Origi
Grujic
Karius 
Wilson? 

£100-150m incoming there?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 13, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Other players likely to move on?
> 
> Lovren
> Shaqiri
> ...


Nowhere near that


----------



## Badgers (Feb 13, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Nowhere near that


Really? 

£10m ish for Lallana 
£20-30m for Shaq/Origi I reckon 
£10-20m for Lovren/Wilson 
£10m for Grujic 
£1.49 for Karius 

Michael Edwards is a fucking good deal maker. Those players will bring a winning mentality to other clubs.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 13, 2020)

£90m tops


----------



## Badgers (Feb 13, 2020)

cybershot said:


> £90m tops


Pessimistic :rollseyes:

Edwards got £16.20m for Jordan Ibe in 2016

Add inflation and talent to that price!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 14, 2020)

Away to the might Norwich tomorrow.
Wonder if the game will go ahead with the storm forecast? 

Would hope this is a good win for the Red Men


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 14, 2020)

You guys have really taken to this fella, huh? 



Doing the stadium tour tomorrow morning, any recommendations where to watch the match at 5:30pm?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 14, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> Doing the stadium tour tomorrow morning, any recommendations where to watch the match at 5:30pm?


Carrow Road?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 14, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Just subscribed to another LFC podcast from The Athletic (The Red Agenda)
> 
> Team of the decade anyone?
> 
> ...


the current starting 11. but ask in a few years time and some other players might come into the mix


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 14, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> You guys have really taken to this fella, huh?
> 
> View attachment 198510
> 
> Doing the stadium tour tomorrow morning, any recommendations where to watch the match at 5:30pm?


from the kop


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 14, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Carrow Road?


I'm in the wrong city.


Pickman's model said:


> from the kop


The teams are in the wrong city.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 14, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> I'm in the wrong city.
> The teams are in the wrong city.


 

Ask a local Scouser, they are a friendly lot and know better than us plastic southern fans


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 14, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> I'm in the wrong city.
> The teams are in the wrong city.


Oh from the away end in Norwich then


----------



## Voley (Feb 14, 2020)

Man City to be 'concentrating on the league' for a couple of years.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 14, 2020)

Voley said:


> Man City to be 'concentrating on the league' for a couple of years.


What a time to be a Red


----------



## Numbers (Feb 15, 2020)

I can see Norwich taking points from the Champions elect today.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 15, 2020)

Numbers said:


> I can see Norwich taking points from the Champions elect today.


Liverpool have a habit of starting slowly after a break. Might be a scrappy start but should be a win. I reckon 0-3 win.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 15, 2020)

Alisson, Alexander-Arnold, Gomez, Van Dijk, Robertson, Henderson, Wijnaldum, Keita, Oxlade-Chamberlain, Salah, Firmino 

Subs: Adrian, Lovren, Milner, Lallana, Fabinho, Mane, Origi


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 15, 2020)

It's interesting Jürgen is picking Ox on the left not Divock


----------



## Badgers (Feb 15, 2020)

S☼I said:


> It's interesting Jürgen is picking Ox on the left not Divock


Guessing he giving Ox more game time as he is a preferred starting 11 player. 

Worth keeping in mind there is a big game coming up Tuesday too.


----------



## steveo87 (Feb 15, 2020)

Parts of River Irwell, running through Manchester, by the middle of 19th century will little more than streams.
Also, parts of Mersey were also diverted to make small streams to aid the industrial revolution. 
In fact, where I grew up in Lancashire, there was also a stream, connected to the Ribble, that was used to drive the water wheel of a mill down the road.

Does anybody know of any other streams?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 15, 2020)

steveo87 said:


> Parts of River Irwell, running through Manchester, by the middle of 19th century will little more than streams.
> Also, parts of Mersey were also diverted to make small streams to aid the industrial revolution.
> In fact, where I grew up in Lancashire, there was also a stream, connected to the Ribble, that was used to drive the water wheel of a mill down the road.
> 
> Does anybody know of any other streams?


Brilliant


----------



## planetgeli (Feb 15, 2020)

Prolific. 

Was convinced, because of the wind, Norwich and it has to happen sometime, that this was going to be 0-0. 

You've even forgotten how to draw now.


----------



## Voley (Feb 15, 2020)

Well played Norwich, mind. Gave us a good game.  Sitting deep/having a go on the break isn't a bad way of playing against us.


----------



## Voley (Feb 15, 2020)

Well played Norwich, mind. Gave us a good game.  Sitting deep/having a go on the break isn't a bad way of playing against us.


----------



## Voley (Feb 15, 2020)

Fuck me. What happened there.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 15, 2020)

Hard work that. Norwich defended well (in numbers) throughout and could have scored. 

Another win though 
25 points clear of the cheats 
Will take that


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 15, 2020)

Now have - mid-Feb - enough points to have won the league in 1997.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 15, 2020)

Bit disrespectful to Man City


----------



## Badgers (Feb 15, 2020)

Liverpool equal the club record of 17 consecutive league wins, which was set by the same team from 10th March 2019 to 5 October 2019.


----------



## planetgeli (Feb 15, 2020)

This is why I love Klopp (and am cheering you all the way)



> *Jurgen Klopp on goalkeeper Alisson*: "He helped us so often, it's good, but we pay him for that actually!"





> "The gap is so insane, I don't really understand it. I'm not smart enough. I've not had that before. It's outstanding, it's so difficult. I go back into the changing room and we chat about the things and then I'm like oh, but congratulations. We won the game, another three points."


----------



## N_igma (Feb 16, 2020)

On the cusp now fuck I’m so glad to be alive during this era! YNWA


----------



## cybershot (Feb 16, 2020)

Could this season end up being our second premier league title and not first?


Suddenly that slip might not matter. 









						Man City 'could have Premier League title stripped' after Champions League ban
					

The title they won in the 2013-2014 is reportedly under threat as the Premier League may give City a backdate points deduction




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 16, 2020)

Don't want it. Would never hear the end of it.


----------



## Favelado (Feb 16, 2020)

Level on 20 with United would be worth it for how much upset it would cause them.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 16, 2020)

It would be funny as fuck. Double bus celebrations.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## cybershot (Feb 17, 2020)

Got ticket for West Ham next Monday. Anfield under the lights. Lovely.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## steveo87 (Feb 17, 2020)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 198881


Are you there?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 17, 2020)

steveo87 said:


> Are you there?


Sadly not


----------



## steveo87 (Feb 17, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Sadly not


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 17, 2020)

DexterTCN said:


>


 Interesting that he said "it's not because in Liverpool now".

Genuinely not trying to stir, but mildly surprised anyone from the club was still speaking to them; would have figured they'd just been banned from the stadium 

e2a: ah, seems like it is indeed an old clip. Still curious about the club's stance.


----------



## belboid (Feb 17, 2020)

Champions League 20/21 qualification sorted then.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2020)

belboid said:


> Champions League 20/21 qualification sorted then.


That is a weight off


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2020)

Looks like the home fans have arrived


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2020)

Alisson, Alexander-Arnold, Gomez, Van Dijk, Robertson, Henderson, Fabinho, Wijnaldum, Salah, Mane, Firmino.


----------



## Numbers (Feb 18, 2020)

Probably currently my preferred/best starting 11.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2020)

Numbers said:


> Probably currently my preferred/best starting 11.


Me too  

Apparently the first time this 11 has started together all season 

Shame not to see Keita start but he is still getting back up to full speed/fitness.

Strong bench 
Adrian, Milner, Keita, Oxlade-Chamberlain, Minamino, Origi, Matip.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2020)

Get the feeling this will be a cagey game. I am going for a 0-2 or 1-2 win for the Red Men  

Dortmund vs PSG has the makings of a great game.


----------



## T & P (Feb 18, 2020)

I don’t know if anyone is watching BT Sports’ preview of the Liverpool match right now, but unless my TV is playing tricks I swear Rio Ferdinand has put glitter on his beard...


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2020)

T & P said:


> I don’t know if anyone is watching BT Sports’ preview of the Liverpool match right now, but unless my TV is playing tricks I swear Rio Ferdinand has put glitter on his beard...


There is a 'shine' to isn't there?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2020)

Fantastic stadium


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2020)

Just for the record


----------



## T & P (Feb 18, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Fantastic stadium


Been there once, really superb. The pitch is below ground level as well (or I reckon it must be), because from the outside the stadium doesn’t look that tall, but once you walk in you realise how big it is.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2020)

FFS  

Thought it might take them a while to get up to pace but this is not ideal.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2020)

Getting niggly this  

Loads of possession and just need a break.


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 18, 2020)

Their old stadium was a frightening place to go .


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 18, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Just for the record
> 
> View attachment 199018


I always remember Costa squaring up to John Terry in the first ten minutes when we played them in the Super Cup


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> I always remember Costa squaring up to John Terry in the first ten minutes when we played them in the Super Cup


Costa is an angry chap but Terry/Hendo are a bit much


----------



## N_igma (Feb 18, 2020)

They defended really well and when Salah and Mane went off there wasn’t any firepower there to get the equaliser.

Their fans played a big part in creating a nervy atmosphere for us so I expect us to do the same to them at Anfield. Still that away goal would’ve been good.


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 18, 2020)

Tough game that bit like the Athletic of old . Think you’ll beat them at Anfield though especially if you get a first half goal.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2020)

Frustrating night. 

Liverpool did not create enough so can't really moan about the result. Could moan about a few things but if they don't create/take chances then what? 

On that performance I would expect a very different result at Anfield. Will see.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2020)

72% possession in the last 16 of this tournament


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 19, 2020)

Liverpool will defo beat them at home. will see the odds and if good, will place a bet on liverpool to win


----------



## Voley (Feb 19, 2020)

Impressed by Atletico. Had a gameplan, stuck to it and it worked. Not pretty, but effective. Reckon the return leg could be good - how to throw everything at them without risking an away goal will be, erm, challenging.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 21, 2020)

I love the bones of him









						Jurgen Klopp tells young Man Utd fan 'I can't make Liverpool lose'
					

Jurgen Klopp says 10-year-old Daragh's letter asking for Liverpool to lose was "nice" and "cheeky".



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 21, 2020)

"reinforcement techniques"


----------



## steveo87 (Feb 21, 2020)

S☼I said:


> I love the bones of him
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Or read as: "Klopp politely tells ten year old Manchester United fan to 'fuck off'."


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2020)

Taking on the Mighty Moyes Boyz at Anfield later


----------



## Favelado (Feb 24, 2020)

I'll put my question in here as I know you posters better than the randoms elsewhere. I was thinking of having a drink with my brother in Liverpool at Easter. Just in the afternoon. Lunch and a chat. Would the Philharmonic be a good place to do that?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2020)

David Moyes's 18 year record at Anfield:

Won 0 
Drawn 7 
Lost 8


----------



## Numbers (Feb 24, 2020)

Badgers said:


> David Moyes's 18 year record at Anfield:
> 
> Won 0
> Drawn 7
> ...


Always a first time. 

Liverpool 1 - West Ham 2 

<eek>


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 24, 2020)

Er......


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 24, 2020)

Mo!!!!!!


----------



## little_legs (Feb 24, 2020)

The King of Wakanda strikes again


----------



## little_legs (Feb 24, 2020)

If you lot have not listened to the BBC Radio 4 Profile of Klopp this weekend, you should. You'll laugh and cry. When they went around and questioned his former colleagues who called him fat, and compared him to a bear and a dog, I nearly wet myself.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 24, 2020)

Thank fuck for that!


----------



## little_legs (Feb 24, 2020)

So provided all goes well they can win the title at Everton on March 16th.


----------



## Humberto (Feb 24, 2020)

18 league wins in a row!


----------



## Voley (Feb 24, 2020)

Gave us a good game, bloody hell. 

Best Liverpool side for 30 years who still have nights where they're not very convincing, still win and still keep beating all the records. 

This season's been fucking mental.


----------



## Voley (Feb 24, 2020)

Not sure what was going on with the goalies tonight either. Both of them.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 25, 2020)

That was a nervous one to attend. For a good portion of the second half I was saying to myself I’m never going again. Always shite when I go and now going to lose for the first time in the league since forever.

thankfully turned it round.

var is shit.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2020)

Fell asleep and missed it. Sounds like a it was harder work than it should have been 

Will look for the highlights in a bit. 

Another win though  


> Liverpool's current total of 18 straight victories, which started against Spurs in October, equals Man City's 2017 record. The Reds could set a new mark at Watford on 29 February.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2020)

*What records have they set?*

*Best start ever
When Liverpool reached 64 points from their opening 21 matches, it was the most a team had ever accumulated at that stage in any of Europe's top five leagues.

They have since extended their record, winning their following six fixtures to rack up 79 points from their first 27 matches. 

*Most points won over 38 matches
With their 1-0 win at Tottenham Hotspur on 11 January, Liverpool set a record of 104 points from 38 Premier League matches, beating the 102 achieved by Man City and Chelsea, ending in 2018 and 2005 respectively.

*Biggest lead at the top
The Reds' 25-point lead they have managed at the top this season is the biggest ever in English top-flight history.

*Most home wins in a row
Liverpool's 3-2 victory over West Ham United on 24 February was their 21st consecutive Premier League home win, beating Manchester City's record of 20 achieved between 2011 and 2012.

It ties the top-flight record, set by Liverpool's 1972 side managed by Bill Shankly.

*What records are they targeting?*

*Most home wins in a season
Chelsea, Man Utd and Man City have all managed 18 home wins in a Premier League season. Liverpool have won all 14 so far in 2019/20 and can become the first side to win all 19.

*Most consecutive victories
Liverpool's current total of 18 straight victories, which started against Spurs in October, equals Man City's 2017 record. The Reds could set a new mark at Watford on 29 February.

*Most victories in a season
Liverpool are six away from matching the 32 set by City in 2017/18 and 2018/19.

*Most away wins in a season
The Reds have won 12 of their 13 matches on the road and are now four away from matching Man City's total of 16 from 2017/18.

*Most points in a season
A victory in each of their remaining 11 matches would take Jurgen Klopp's side to a total of 112 points, beating Man City's record of 100.

*Longest unbeaten streak
Undefeated in their last 44 matches, Liverpool are five away from equalling Arsenal's record of 49 matches, a run that ended in 2004.

*Invincible season
The Reds can become only the second team to remain unbeaten throughout a Premier League campaign, after Arsenal in 2003/04.

*Most days without a loss
Should Liverpool avoid defeat this season, they will surpass the Gunners' record of going 539 days without losing between May 2003 and October 2004.

*Biggest winning margin
Man City won the title by 19 points in 2017/18 and Liverpool are on course to beat that figure.


----------



## little_legs (Feb 25, 2020)

Nice one Badgers  😎


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2020)

Have been catching up the LFC and footy podcasts while 'working' today. A few mentions of Bobby leaving  which I do take with a pinch of salt but still  

I have much love for Firmino. By far my favourite player in the squad and personally I would rather lose Salah or Mané than him.


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 25, 2020)

You missed the big Man Utd announcement   





> Managing director Richard Arnold boasts 'shortly after we concluded the loan signing of Odion Ighalo, he was the top trend worldwide on Twitter' ahead of Brexit and the US impeachment process.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> You missed the big Man Utd announcement


'Big' 

'Man Utd'


----------



## steveo87 (Feb 28, 2020)

_technically_ an ad, buuuutttt it is funny:


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 29, 2020)

Oh, right. Coronavirus is the thing that's going to stop us winning the league. I hear there's a lot of Man Utd fans in Wuhan


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 29, 2020)

Uh-oh...


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 29, 2020)

Klopp out


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 29, 2020)

Lovern


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 29, 2020)

Huh.


----------



## planetgeli (Feb 29, 2020)

You can't do it on a windy night in Watford.

#Failures


----------



## Maggot (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Feb 29, 2020)

#kloppout


----------



## N_igma (Feb 29, 2020)

Just goes show how much we miss Hendo. No creativity in midfield. TAA has an off day, front three were shite and Watford played a blinder. Can’t complain just sucks have to listen to all the cunts under the sun coming out of the woodwork now to gloat. We move on YNWA!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 29, 2020)

Over and done now, only thing that's ever really mattered is being top at the end of the season.


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 29, 2020)

Downward slope


----------



## tommers (Feb 29, 2020)

Bottling it again.


----------



## tommers (Feb 29, 2020)

Henderson most underrated player in the league. 

I mean apart from declan rice. Obviously.


----------



## steveo87 (Feb 29, 2020)

Mrs o87's brothers are all Watford fans, so as you can imagine, my phone's been off the hook with 'banter'.

It's almost as if, after the birth baby87, they've just realised I've been having sex with their sister....


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 29, 2020)

tommers said:


> Bottling it again.


Have you noticed since that Man Utd kid wrote to Klopp asking them to lose  that things havent been quite the same and we've never heard anything more about the kid either?


----------



## steveo87 (Feb 29, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Have you noticed since that Man Utd kid wrote to Klopp asking them to lose  that things havent been quite the same and we've never heard anything more about the kid either?


Yeah!

That little twat.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 1, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Oh, right. Coronavirus is the thing that's going to stop us winning the league. I hear there's a lot of Man Utd fans in Wuhan


Wouldnt worry about Coronavirus , yesterday the real problem was Sarrs


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 1, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Wouldnt worry about Coronavirus , yesterday the real problem was Sarrs


----------



## steveo87 (Mar 1, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Wouldnt worry about Coronavirus , yesterday the real problem was Sarrs


----------



## Voley (Mar 1, 2020)

Yep, that all went to shit a bit didn't it?

Best team won. Watford got it right. Defend deep, hit us on the break. Almost worked for West Ham too. Wouldn't be surprised if everyone gave that a go from now on.

Pleased to hear YNWA sung at the end, regardless.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2020)

#CritchleyOut









						Neil Critchley leaves Liverpool U23s role
					

Liverpool can confirm U23s coach Neil Critchley has left the club to take up the position of head coach at Blackpool.




					www.liverpoolfc.com


----------



## cybershot (Mar 2, 2020)

Whose in charge tomorrow?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2020)

cybershot said:


> Whose in charge tomorrow?


I would put Milner in


----------



## steveo87 (Mar 3, 2020)

Quiet day at work today, so I applied for a load jobs I'm massively underqualified for.

So by the law of averages, I think I'm in with a shout.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2020)

Harvey 'hitman' Elliott earlier


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2020)

Adrian, Williams, Gomez, Van Dijk, Robertson, Fabinho, Lallana Jones, Mane, Minamino, Origi  

Subs: Lonergan, Matip, Milner, Chirivella, Oxlade-Chamberlain, Salah, Firmino


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2020)

Tough second half ahead. 

Positives? 

Williams looks good


----------



## Dandred (Mar 3, 2020)

Playing well but just not clicking.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2020)

Changes? 

Several LFC players switching between brilliant and awful with each touch.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 3, 2020)

That little sod who sent the letter HAS to be happy with three defeats in four


----------



## CNT36 (Mar 3, 2020)

The other letter written in blood and sent to his home address is yet to emerge.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 3, 2020)

I just read the Sky match report...was Minamino (sp) playing?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 3, 2020)

DexterTCN said:


> I just read the Sky match report...was Minamino (sp) playing?


Nominally


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 3, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Nominally


I never heard his name in commentary the whole fucking game.


----------



## belboid (Mar 3, 2020)

Once, I think, he missed an opportunity 15/20 in.


----------



## Humberto (Mar 3, 2020)

Saving it all up for Atletico


----------



## Badgers (Mar 6, 2020)

Not been the best few/four games eh 

Bournemouth tomorrow early kick off. On paper they should be an ideal 'return to form' opponent for LFC  



Allison is out  for about 4-6 weeks so misses this game and (importantly) the Atletico second leg.

It is on BT Sport and I can watch it tomorrow. Hopefully a better game that we have seen of late.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 6, 2020)

Tragedy strikes in Guinea as nine dead in bus crash; Neither Naby Keita’s brother or cousin amongst fatalities, contrary to reports
					

There has been some horrible news emerging from Guinea, Naby Keita’s country of birth, today. A bus accident has left nine dead and 18 injured from the second division side Etoile de Guinee, …




					www.empireofthekop.com


----------



## Badgers (Mar 7, 2020)

> Liverpool have played 1,066 Premier League games, and have conceded 1,066 Premier League goals. Hastings.



@OptaJoe


----------



## Badgers (Mar 7, 2020)

Not an ideal start


----------



## Badgers (Mar 7, 2020)

Better but should be a lot better than this. 

Would be good to see a lot more LFC goals second half


----------



## Badgers (Mar 7, 2020)

Not pretty but 3 more points


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 7, 2020)

25 pts clear. Previous record was 19. 

Three more wins. Won't be long now*.



*Coronavirus permitting


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 7, 2020)

Man City have 3 games in 6 days wtf? You could be Champions by Saturday teatime.


----------



## Maggot (Mar 7, 2020)

Anyone know what the odds were on a Watford win last Saturday?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 7, 2020)

Sounds pessimistic but if they go out on Wednesday it is going to be a bit of a boring end to the season. 

Don't get me wrong, the league is a wonderful and long overdue thing. It is already won though. Would be nice to start playing the kids in the PL and go all guns blazing in the CL. 

#greedy


----------



## Voley (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## planetgeli (Mar 8, 2020)

Six more points. Nine games. All nerves can go. 

Man Utd, what a team eh?


----------



## Voley (Mar 8, 2020)

Two more wins and it's ours. Bloody hell.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 8, 2020)

#stillonforsaturdayteatime


----------



## JimW (Mar 8, 2020)

Saw it pointed out elsewhere that with the virus you'll win your first title since Noah was a boy in an empty stadium and then not be allowed a bus tour, mind.


----------



## Favelado (Mar 8, 2020)

Goodison please.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 8, 2020)

JimW said:


> Saw it pointed out elsewhere that with the virus you'll win your first title since Noah was a boy in an empty stadium and then not be allowed a bus tour, mind.


Yeah, I've just thought of that. Nevermind. Record books won't show that stuff.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 8, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Six more points. Nine games. All nerves can go.


Six drawers and three losses


----------



## cybershot (Mar 8, 2020)

Was hoping City would win to be honest. Anything to stop them twats sneaking into the Champions League.


----------



## N_igma (Mar 8, 2020)

Conflicted whether I want to win it at Goodison or Anfield. Both have their appeals. Or we could win without kicking a ball which will be anticlimactic and could well happen.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 8, 2020)

cybershot said:


> Was hoping City would win to be honest. Anything to stop them twats sneaking into the Champions League.


This 


N_igma said:


> Conflicted whether I want to win it at Goodison or Anfield. Both have their appeals. Or we could win without kicking a ball which will be anticlimactic and could well happen.


Anfield please


----------



## Favelado (Mar 8, 2020)

I agree. in front of fans is better than petty point-scoring


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 8, 2020)

Favelado said:


> I agree. in front of fans is better than petty point-scoring


By then it'll be in front of nobody


----------



## cybershot (Mar 8, 2020)

Anyone got a full sub to the athletic and able to copy paste this full article?









						Liverpool's title worries: 'real threat' of virus and Champions Wall dilemma
					

Officials are concerned that Liverpool's title may be won behind closed doors and a parade put at risk as they ponder how to mark No 19...




					theathletic.com


----------



## Jay Park (Mar 8, 2020)

Favelado said:


> I agree. in front of fans is better than petty point-scoring



you seem to be implying that you need the points, that their is competition between you both.


----------



## Voley (Mar 9, 2020)

Last minute winner against Man U the pick of the bunch for me.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2020)

Martin Atkinson is referee for the Merseyside derby next week


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2020)

Anyone up for this?









						2020 KOPCON - LFC FAN FEST
					





					kopcon.org


----------



## cybershot (Mar 10, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Anyone up for this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Page doesn't even load for me.

This is going to end up on the https://www.urban75.net/forums/thre...sers-guilty-of-misleading-advertising.269530/ thread isn't it?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2020)

NERVOUS! 

Starting 11  

Goalkeeper, defence and front three already decided  

Midfield?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## N_igma (Mar 11, 2020)

Here’s hoping the Anfield faithful push us over the line YNWA.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2020)

Liverpool: Adrian, Alexander-Arnold, Gomez, Van Dijk, Robertson, Henderson, Wijnaldum, Oxlade-Chamberlain, Mane, Salah, Firmino.

Subs: Lonergan, Fabinho, Milner, Minamino, Lallana, Origi, Matip.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 11, 2020)

Glad Hendo's back.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 11, 2020)

Come on Liverpool!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2020)

3-1 prediction tonight (3-2 aggregate) 

Think we will know how this will end up after the first 15-20 minutes  

Glad Hendo is back. More for his leadership than his game (not to undermine that) because this is going to be a niggly game for sure. 

Early goal please lads


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2020)

Good early possession and pressure. Not really looked like scoring yet  

#tense


----------



## Numbers (Mar 11, 2020)

S☼I said:


> View attachment 201327


Anytime I think of Hendo I mostly think of the hug with his Da after the Champions League final.  Humbling stuff.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2020)

Huge fan of Hendo
Great workrate and leadership 

Strong start in terms of possession and pressure but not really looked like scoring


----------



## Numbers (Mar 11, 2020)

Followed by...


----------



## Numbers (Mar 11, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Huge fan of Hendo
> Great workrate and leadership
> 
> Strong start in terms of possession and pressure but not really looked like scoring


Not watching at the mo’, missus is telling me about her day (quick break whilst she has a slash).


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2020)

Numbers said:


> Not watching at the mo’, missus is telling me about her day (quick break whilst she has a slash).


Put. Your. Foot. Down.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 11, 2020)

I wouldn’t put my foot down with your foot brother.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2020)

Numbers said:


> I wouldn’t put my foot down with your foot brother.


----------



## N_igma (Mar 11, 2020)

GINIIIIII


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2020)

The Ox is playing out of his skin


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 11, 2020)

Any streams?


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 11, 2020)

Really enjoyable first half . Watching Atletico Madrid in parts was like watching a spaghetti western on speed .


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 11, 2020)

Can’t see them keeping up that pace second half , transformation from 8 behind the ball to attack must be tiring .


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 11, 2020)

Little thing, but I do like a 'keeper (and by extension a team) who can recycle the ball quickly when it comes to them and start another attack, rather than holding onto it. Nights like this especially, when you want to keep the pressure on constantly.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 11, 2020)

Costa not happy with that sub


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 11, 2020)

Bwa-ha-ha! Get te fuck, Diego


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Costa not happy with that sub


He did seem a bit put out 🤔


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 11, 2020)

Badgers said:


> He did seem a bit put out 🤔


Pity I was itching for a possible fight at some point


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 11, 2020)

"Diego, mate, I gave you 10 minutes, can't say fairer than that"


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 11, 2020)

Next goal is the winner


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2020)

LFC vs Oblak 

Hope they can finish this before extra time


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 11, 2020)

I mean, fair fucking play to Atleti, their defence is immense.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 11, 2020)

Jesus . Was offside but great free kick and finish .


----------



## Numbers (Mar 11, 2020)

Badgers said:


> LFC vs Oblak


He's had a good night for sure.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 11, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> I mean, fair fucking play to Atleti, their defence is immense.


Like they were a couple of years ago, they lost that recently but I have a soft spot for the whole Simeone thing


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2020)

Si Señor


----------



## Numbers (Mar 11, 2020)

Oops...


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 11, 2020)

cat amongst pigeons situ


----------



## rekil (Mar 11, 2020)

Kariusesque.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2020)

(((my heart)))


----------



## Numbers (Mar 11, 2020)

Badgers said:


> (((my heart)))


(((BadgersFoot)))



Worked by the way.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 11, 2020)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh, fuck.


----------



## steveo87 (Mar 11, 2020)

Football.
Is.
Fucking.
Shit.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 11, 2020)

Sorry for Liverpool fans but for a neutral this is a cracking game.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 11, 2020)

Could still be a twist in the tail


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 11, 2020)

Ah, shit.


----------



## BCBlues (Mar 11, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Sorry for Liverpool fans but for a neutral this is a cracking game.



I've been watching Bake Off. Put the radio on, three goals straight away. Has it been this good all night?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2020)

BCBlues said:


> I've been watching Bake Off. Put the radio on, three goals straight away. Has it been this good all night?


Yes and no


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 11, 2020)

BCBlues said:


> I've been watching Bake Off. Put the radio on, three goals straight away. Has it been this good all night?


Yup


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 11, 2020)

Gettin' desperate, but it's hard to know what else to do against this Atletico defence.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 11, 2020)

Just got onto a stream, there's no roar, no sense of anticipation from the crowd


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 11, 2020)

Oooooh, James


----------



## Numbers (Mar 11, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Just got onto a stream, there's no roar, no sense of anticipation from the crowd


Change stream.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 11, 2020)

Oof.

That's that.


----------



## JimW (Mar 11, 2020)

Epitome of a calm finish


----------



## Humberto (Mar 11, 2020)

Unlucky lads.


----------



## steveo87 (Mar 11, 2020)

Ah well...

Win the league before everyone starts dieing.


----------



## N_igma (Mar 11, 2020)

Fuck I hate football sometimes. Well done Atletico though


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 11, 2020)

Humberto said:


> Unlucky lads.


Indeed. Utterly barmy extra time.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 11, 2020)

Tough for Liverpool but Atletico dug in hard and were lethal on the counter attack .


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2020)

Might take the rest of the year off


----------



## Numbers (Mar 11, 2020)

Great game.  C/Should have been about 14 nil.. but it wasn’t and that’s what’s great about football.

If City were 20 odd points ahead of Liverpool in the Prem it would be a very disappointing season, but they aren’t and it isn’t.


----------



## Voley (Mar 11, 2020)

Fuck fuckity fuck fuck fuck.


----------



## Maggot (Mar 11, 2020)

Very disappointing, especially as Palace are no longer the last team to win at Anfield.


----------



## LiamO (Mar 12, 2020)

Reminded me of Leeds V Sunderland in the 1972(?) FA cup final.

Liverpool had enough chances to win  3 games.

Atleti had four chances. Scored three. Nuff said.


----------



## steveo87 (Mar 12, 2020)

Government considering sport ban
					

The UK government is considering banning sporting fixtures amid the coronavirus outbreak - but it will not happen immediately.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Just hold on for the next two fixtures, Government!


----------



## steveo87 (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## steveo87 (Mar 13, 2020)

_apparently_ the Telegraph are saying that the league will be awarded to Liverpool if the rest of the season is cancelled outright.

I mean....it's fucking shite house Tory rag, but ALLEZ ALLEZ ALLEZ to that Tory shite house rag if that's the case.

Plus Liverpool will just have to do it all over again next season!


----------



## cybershot (Mar 14, 2020)

steveo87 said:


> _apparently_ the Telegraph are saying that the league will be awarded to Liverpool if the rest of the season is cancelled outright.
> 
> I mean....it's fucking shite house Tory rag, but ALLEZ ALLEZ ALLEZ to that Tory shite house rag if that's the case.
> 
> Plus Liverpool will just have to do it all over again next season!



it just won’t feel right though and will be a tainted victory regardless of the fact we’re so far ahead. It’s also certainly not fair on the teams in the bottom 3. I’m hoping the euros get cancelled and domestic leagues are allowed to go on a little longer instead.


----------



## tommers (Mar 14, 2020)

You can't award things like titles, or relegate teams, based on an incomplete season. That's nonsense. 

There's no way that Chelsea or arsenal or Man Utd are going to accept not being in the Champs League when there are still ten games to play. 

Likewise Bournemouth will be contacting their lawyers if they're relegated with a quarter of the season unplayed.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Mar 14, 2020)

It's not this season which should be cancelled.  If nothing else, the legal ramifications (challenges against relegation, lack of promotion, European places etc etc) would run for one metric eternity.

The majority of postponement across Europe are until April-ish, but that's just a date thrown around for the next review.  Euro 20 is clearly going to be Euro 21, and there won't be a football kicked in anger in a major European league until July-August at the earliest surely?

Play this season to a conclusion from then, bin off the one which hasn't started yet.  Let Liverpool claim their title without having to put an asterisk next to it.


----------



## little_legs (Mar 14, 2020)

With the current 25 point gap between Liverpool and the 2nd place Man City there won't be any asterisks. The kind of rampage Liverpool has been on won't be repeated again for a while.

The only asterisk I will allow at this point if the Champions League would be cancelled and Liverpool would remain the Champions League holders for another year.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 14, 2020)

Kloppsession


----------



## Larry O'Hara (Mar 14, 2020)

Interesting thread this. Have any of you ever heard of Karma? Does the word Heysel ring any bells?


----------



## belboid (Mar 14, 2020)

Larry O'Hara said:


> Interesting thread this. Have any of you ever heard of Karma? Does the word Heysel ring any bells?


Sad prick


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 14, 2020)

tommers said:


> You can't award things like titles, or relegate teams, based on an incomplete season. That's nonsense.



Agreed.  The final rankings should be done alphabetically


----------



## Larry O'Hara (Mar 14, 2020)

belboid said:


> Sad prick


Maybe you are but why advertise it?


----------



## belboid (Mar 14, 2020)

Larry O'Hara said:


> Maybe you are but why advertise it?


Sorry, you’re quite right. LFC should have dissolved themselves after Heysel and any ongoing supporter is laughing at the dead.  And it’s entirely Liverpool’s fault that Everton have been shit for thirty five years.

now, be a good little boy and fuck off.


----------



## Larry O'Hara (Mar 14, 2020)

belboid said:


> Sorry, you’re quite right. LFC should have dissolved themselves after Heysel and any ongoing supporter is laughing at the dead.  And it’s entirely Liverpool’s fault that Everton have been shit for thirty five years.
> 
> now, be a good little boy and fuck off.


I don’t respond to insults and threats with compliance.

i also don’t accept your characterisation of what LFC should have done post-Heysel.

what I do object to is myopic amnesia but Isuspect you’re beyond help there, sad little prick as you self-confessedly are


----------



## belboid (Mar 14, 2020)

Larry O'Hara said:


> I don’t respond to insults and threats with compliance.
> 
> i also don’t accept your characterisation of what LFC should have done post-Heysel.
> 
> what I do object to is myopic amnesia but Isuspect you’re beyond help there, sad little prick as you self-confessedly are


Lol


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2020)

Larry O'Hara said:


> I don’t respond to insults and threats with compliance.
> 
> i also don’t accept your characterisation of what LFC should have done post-Heysel.
> 
> what I do object to is myopic amnesia but Isuspect you’re beyond help there, sad little prick as you self-confessedly are


Stop this please.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## moody (Mar 23, 2020)

gawd, the year we were due to lift the long awaited title and now the season has vanished


----------



## Jay Park (Mar 23, 2020)

moody said:


> gawd, the year we were due to lift the long awaited title and now the season has vanished



It hasn’t vanished has it? You’ll rightfully be crowned champions. JFT96.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 23, 2020)

Badgers said:


>




Have you seen the Ox dance video with his gf that Milner is referring to? It's pretty special. The guy (and his gf) can dance. I don't have the ability to post it (and can't find it anyway) but somebody should.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 23, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Have you seen the Ox dance video with his gf that Milner is referring to? It's pretty special. The guy (and his gf) can dance. I don't have the ability to post it (and can't find it anyway) but somebody should.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 23, 2020)

Just FYI that's Perrie from Little Mix, arguably the more famous one of that couple


----------



## Numbers (Mar 23, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Have you seen the Ox dance video with his gf that Milner is referring to? It's pretty special. The guy (and his gf) can dance. I don't have the ability to post it (and can't find it anyway) but somebody should.


Was quite cool alright.  One of us would probably break an ankle now trying it.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## ignatious (Apr 4, 2020)

Fuck’s sake.








						Liverpool furlough non-playing staff
					

Liverpool place some of their staff on furlough, in response to the ongoing suspension of the Premier League because of the coronavirus crisis.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 4, 2020)

ignatious said:


> Fuck’s sake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its ok the govt are paying


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Voley (Apr 6, 2020)

ignatious said:


> Fuck’s sake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is some shameful shit, right enough. How much are LFC worth? Fucking hell ...


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 6, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Its ok the govt are paying


80% if they're lucky.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 6, 2020)

CNT36 said:


> 80% if they're lucky.


Liverpool announce decision to furlough staff has been reversed. and have "opted to find alternative means" to pay staff. Newcastle United, Tottenham Hotspur, Bournemouth and Norwich City have all applied or will apply to the governments 
scheme .


----------



## Voley (Apr 6, 2020)

Well that's about the best you could expect  under the circumstances but we've not come out of this looking good. Wonder how much Carra's influence worked here?


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 6, 2020)

Voley said:


> Well that's about the best you could expect  under the circumstances but we've not come out of this looking good. Wonder how much Carra's influence worked here?


The statement said they consulted with stakeholders.The Spirit of Shankly group wrote am open letter to Peter Moore protesting about the decision.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2020)

King Kenny


----------



## Party04 (Apr 21, 2020)

Seems extremely unfair that LFC are getting a lot of stick for playing their Champions League match against Atletico Madrid when the Spaniards were in lockdown. It should have been a UEFA decision. Let's not forget that 70,000 people were in even closer proximity at the Cheltenham horse racing festival that same week.......


----------



## Badgers (Apr 21, 2020)

Party04 said:


> Seems a bit unfair that LFC are getting a lot of stick for playing their Champions League match against Atletico Madrid when the Spaniards were in lockdown. It should have been a UEFA decision. Let's not forget that 70,000 people were in even closer proximity at the Cheltenham horse racing festival that same week.......


My understanding is that the club did not want to play it all. UEFA forced it to go ahead. Maybe they should have done more (strike?) but suspect the cunts at UEFA forced this.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 21, 2020)

Madrid was already in the middle of a big outbreak. I watched the game in a bar but refused to shake someone's hand because of 'el virus'. Whoever's fault it is, it was a weird decision.

eta - lockdown hadn't started here when game was played but the mood around the city had turned to one of shock - and preparation for likely imminent lockdown.


----------



## Voley (Apr 21, 2020)

Badgers said:


>



Up on YouTube now. Watched it a few nights back. Well worth seeing.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 21, 2020)

Voley said:


> Up on YouTube now. Watched it a few nights back. Well worth seeing.


Oh good news. I have been looking forward to this


----------



## Yossarian (Apr 22, 2020)

Party04 said:


> Seems extremely unfair that LFC are getting a lot of stick for playing their Champions League match against Atletico Madrid when the Spaniards were in lockdown. It should have been a UEFA decision. Let's not forget that 70,000 people were in even closer proximity at the Cheltenham horse racing festival that same week.......



Liverpool or UEFA obviously made a very bad decision, but it was insane for the government to have left the decision in their hands anyway and the club shouldn't be scapegoated now.


----------



## belboid (Apr 24, 2020)

Liverpool v Newcastle still 1-1, quite nice to watch it on TV.   Tho if mrsb comes in I may have to quickly swap to porn so she doesn't catch me watching live esports.

2-1!!!!!


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 24, 2020)

belboid said:


> Liverpool v Newcastle still 1-1, quite nice to watch it on TV.   Tho if mrsb comes in I may have to quickly swap to porn so she doesn't catch me watching live esports.
> 
> 2-1!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 208572


They play a full 90?


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 24, 2020)

Probably a no looking at the score.


----------



## belboid (Apr 24, 2020)

CNT36 said:


> They play a full 90?


It was 0-0 when I began writing the post!

Fifteen minutes maybe. Plus post match interviews


----------



## belboid (Apr 24, 2020)

Playing Raheem Sterling’s Man City tomorrow!

And then Burnley in the final no doubt.


----------



## belboid (Apr 25, 2020)

TAA comes back from 2-0 down to win with a Golden Goal.

Up against the very well respected Jota for Wolves in the final at about 16.30


----------



## belboid (Apr 25, 2020)

Great final, dont want to spoil it for anyone waiting for MotD tho


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2020)

Karius coming back 



Maybe West Ham will take him?


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2020)

Liverpool captain Jordan Henderson is voted BBC Sport's Premier League Player of the Season.


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2020)

The top three for the Player of the Season award: 

1) Jordan Henderson (23%)
2) Sadio Mane (17%)
3) Kevin de Bruyne (14%)


----------



## Badgers (May 8, 2020)

Liverpool boss Jurgen Klopp has picked up the BBC Sport Manager of the Season award.


----------



## cybershot (May 9, 2020)

Oooohhhh Andy Andy.









						Andrew Robertson on Lionel Messi, partying with Kenny Dalglish and M&S lingerie
					

Liverpool defender Andrew Robertson joins That Peter Crouch Podcast to discuss some of his most memorable moments.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Badgers (May 9, 2020)

cybershot said:


> Oooohhhh Andy Andy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enjoyed that one last night and again this morning


----------



## belboid (May 10, 2020)

Happy anniversary


----------



## steveo87 (May 11, 2020)

*@0.46,* was that a big bag of coke?


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2020)




----------



## steveo87 (May 13, 2020)

Alonso over Masch.

Also Hyppia over Carragher.


----------



## steveo87 (May 16, 2020)

Great odds!


----------



## cybershot (May 23, 2020)

2006 cup final on iPlayer right now.


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2020)

If Arsenal beat Manchester City on June 17th Liverpool will win the league away to Everton on the weekend of June 20th.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Favelado (May 31, 2020)

sleaterkinney said:


> View attachment 215448



That's the Real Madrid museum! There's a  better alternative photo surely!


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 31, 2020)

Why Bobby?


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 31, 2020)

Favelado said:


> That's the Real Madrid museum! There's a  better alternative photo surely!


It is too, just copied it off twitter.


----------



## BristolEcho (May 31, 2020)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 212242


Could you make a case for Owen over Fowler?


----------



## little_legs (Jun 1, 2020)

Badgers said:


> If Arsenal beat Manchester City on June 17th Liverpool will win the league away to Everton on the weekend of June 20th.


Liverpool's remaining matches should be televised free of charge on public TV channels.

I mean 2020 has been a shit year thus far, fuck knows what it's going to bring further down the line, but God dang it, if Liverpool can win the title at the local rival's ground, with no or very few spectators, in the city that has not seen the league title for a significant stretch of time... even thinking about the possibility of Liverpool players embracing Everton players and being applauded by the Everton players gives me, an Arsenal supporter, the chills. 

LFC has been a run-away title winner for a long time now, and they have been crushing all kinds of European, English, British, maybe even World club records this season. But it ain't over, and I am sure that stats people are eagerly waiting for them to do more things in this remaining stretch of games. They can still increase their goals tally, increase their assists tally, I am guessing players can still improve their efficiency ratings (it's a basketball reference, but I am sure there is a PER equivalent in football). Get in, I say.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2020)

Happy 1 year CL anniversary


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 1, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Happy 1 year CL anniversary


I guess you're going to hold the record for holding onto it the longest off a single tournament win.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> I guess you're going to hold the record for holding onto it the longest off a single tournament win.


Also longest time at the top of the PL


----------



## Jay Park (Jun 2, 2020)

Badgers said:


>




yet they choose that foul racist at left-forward over Sadio Mane


----------



## Larry O'Hara (Jun 2, 2020)

belboid said:


> Happy anniversary



Bet you Atletico Madrid didn’t 😂😂😂


----------



## Larry O'Hara (Jun 2, 2020)

Badgers said:


>



No problem at all with this in principle but

1) clearly a media stunt and as such slightly tasteless

2) would have been far more powerful and legitimate had it been preceded by a similar display regarding Heysel.

i know this post will produce a shower of abuse but that does not make it wrong or irrelevant.


----------



## belboid (Jun 2, 2020)

Larry O'Hara said:


> No problem at all with this in principle but
> 
> 1) clearly a media stunt and as such slightly tasteless
> 
> ...


No, your words alone are enough to make it wrong, irrelevant and pathetic.


----------



## editor (Jun 2, 2020)

Larry O'Hara said:


> No problem at all with this in principle but
> 
> 1) clearly a media stunt and as such slightly tasteless
> 
> ...


You should feel a bit embarrassed for posting that. I wish all clubs would follow Liverpool's lead here.


----------



## Favelado (Jun 2, 2020)

"Here we are at the top of the league with problems"


----------



## Favelado (Jun 2, 2020)

Larry O'Hara said:


> No problem at all with this in principle but
> 
> 1) clearly a media stunt and as such slightly tasteless
> 
> ...



Did you miss the Heysel one? There was an attempt to build bridges with Juventus fans at a Champions League game. Many of their fans didn't accept it some did.

Of course, you don't know much about Heysel - you're just here to cause trouble. You don't know about the background to the game, the details of what happened, and you don't know about the prosecutions for manslaughter that followed it.

You might go and look it all up now so as not to look quite as thick, but if you do that's a victory for us not you.

Is this another lengel sock puppet? That would be two on the same thread.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 6, 2020)

Hearing that the AFCON is going to be delayed till 2022. 

Shame of course but not terrible news for LFC with several key players being involved there. Might also have played a part in the Werner situation  

Alongside the front trio they have Minamino and Jones waiting in the sidelines and good depth in midfield. 

Just need #Mbappe2020 to be sorted


----------



## Humberto (Jun 6, 2020)

Two and a bit weeks and back with the derby. 😋


----------



## Badgers (Jun 6, 2020)

Humberto said:


> Two and a bit weeks and back with the derby. 😋


Marvellous  

Was going to post up the article with Pickford claiming Everton will win but he gets enough stick #littlearms


----------



## Larry O'Hara (Jun 6, 2020)

Favelado said:


> Did you miss the Heysel one? There was an attempt to build bridges with Juventus fans at a Champions League game. Many of their fans didn't accept it some did.
> 
> Of course, you don't know much about Heysel - you're just here to cause trouble. You don't know about the background to the game, the details of what happened, and you don't know about the prosecutions for manslaughter that followed it.
> 
> ...


Never heard of lengel: and how ludicrous to imply I am somebody’s sock puppet. I have been on this site for years, now please do one


----------



## Larry O'Hara (Jun 6, 2020)

editor said:


> You should feel a bit embarrassed for posting that. I wish all clubs would follow Liverpool's lead here.


No embarrassment at all: I do not disagree with the campaign just the utter amnesia about Heysel that none of you have answered properly ever


----------



## belboid (Jun 6, 2020)

Larry O'Hara said:


> No embarrassment at all: I do not disagree with the campaign just the utter amnesia about Heysel that none of you have answered properly ever


you tried to hijack a campaign to put across a petty point, which you don't even bother to explain. Therefore no one can answer your vague slurs.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2020)

Larry O'Hara said:


> No embarrassment at all: I do not disagree with the campaign just the utter amnesia about Heysel that none of you have answered properly ever


Heysel was 35 years ago. It has precisely zero to do with the players' recent show of support for Black Lives Matter.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 6, 2020)

editor said:


> Heysel was 35 years ago. It has precisely zero to do with the players' recent show of support for Black Lives Matter.


Not seen a single post of and any value from said poster on this thread. Doubt any will be forthcoming. Getting boring now


----------



## Larry O'Hara (Jun 6, 2020)

editor said:


> Heysel was 35 years ago. It has precisely zero to do with the players' recent show of support for Black Lives Matter.


My point is a simple one: LFC rightly reference Hillsborough (31 years ago) constantly in their self imaging but never mention Heysel. So I do.

As stated no problem with the campaign but I am sick and tired of the BBC especially being a license-fee payer funded LFC propaganda outlet.

I actually only came onto this LFC thread (which is not titled as a BLM one)  recently because a poster put rubbish on the Everton thread. So I followed Julius Caesar’s advice (see the Conquest of Gaul)


----------



## Humberto (Jun 6, 2020)

You 'conquered' the thread?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 6, 2020)

Humberto said:


> You 'conquered' the thread?


Also known as trolling and boring


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 6, 2020)

This isn't a thread for starting bunfights or dropping edgy opinions, so get to fuck   no matter how long you've been here


----------



## Favelado (Jun 6, 2020)

Larry O'Hara said:


> No embarrassment at all: I do not disagree with the campaign just the utter amnesia about Heysel that none of you have answered properly ever


Just answered it you dick. Fuck off.


----------



## belboid (Jun 6, 2020)

Larry O'Hara said:


> My point is a simple one: LFC rightly reference Hillsborough (31 years ago) constantly in their self imaging but never mention Heysel


If you want a discussion about heysel by all means start a thread on it.  All you’re doing here is shitting on something you’re saying you support.


----------



## Favelado (Jun 6, 2020)

Heysel has been commemorated at Anfield. The club didn't do enough in the early years. People were prosecuted for manslaughter for their actions at Heysel. There's nothing else to say.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2020)

Larry O'Hara said:


> My point is a simple one: LFC rightly reference Hillsborough (31 years ago) constantly in their self imaging but never mention Heysel. So I do.
> 
> As stated no problem with the campaign but I am sick and tired of the BBC especially being a license-fee payer funded LFC propaganda outlet.
> 
> I actually only came onto this LFC thread (which is not titled as a BLM one)  recently because a poster put rubbish on the Everton thread. So I followed Julius Caesar’s advice (see the Conquest of Gaul)


No one is mentioning it but you. It's a really cheap shot. Seeing as you're contributing nothing but distasteful baiting, you're now banned off this thread. Feel free to start one about Heysel if you wish,


----------



## Favelado (Jun 6, 2020)

He can't start a thread about Heysel because he'd have to educate himself about it first.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 6, 2020)

editor said:


> No one is mentioning it but you. It's a really cheap shot. Seeing as you're contributing nothing but distasteful baiting, you're now banned off this thread. Feel free to start one about Heysel if you wish,


Thanks Ed


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 6, 2020)

What is it with Larrys?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 6, 2020)

CNT36 said:


> What is it with Larrys?


Being married to Karen is frustrating?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 6, 2020)

Not really LFC but his our lad


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2020)

Liverpool 6-0 Blackburn Rovers 

*Goalscorers: *
Mane
Minamino
Keita
Matip
Hoever
Clarkson

Nice to see a mix of names on the score sheet. Especially against a Premier League winning team


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 11, 2020)

Poor Kenny Dalglish, will have had such split loyalties


----------



## BCBlues (Jun 11, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Liverpool 6-0 Blackburn Rovers
> 
> *Goalscorers: *
> Mane
> ...



Bullies


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> Poor Kenny Dalglish, will have had such split loyalties


I think he is 52% in the Liverpool camp  

Hear that the Ox picked up an ankle injury  no news on the seriousness of it. 

Salah and Robbo not in the squad.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2020)

Oh FFS 









						Conspiracy Theory Claims The World Will End On Sunday - When Liverpool Could Win The Premier League
					

This is not the news Liverpool fans will want to hear ahead of the Premier League's restart...




					www.sportbible.com


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 15, 2020)

There was another article that said that a revised reading of the Mayan calender predicted the end last week


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> There was another article that said that a revised reading of the Mayan calender predicted the end last week


This is not helping my nerves  

I can envisage Hendo taking the trophy and starting his wiggle, then a meteor hits the earth


----------



## Voley (Jun 15, 2020)

Fucking mad to think this could actually happen Sunday. A couple of months back I wasn't even sure we'd all be here.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2020)

Mike Dean to referee the derby


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2020)

Is there anywhere to watch the Leicester vs Liverpool 2019 game?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2020)

> Liverpool have no players ruled out of their return to action at Everton on Sunday as preparations for the clash continue, Jürgen Klopp has confirmed.











						Jürgen Klopp on LFC squad fitness latest ahead of return
					

Liverpool have no players ruled out of their return to action at Everton on Sunday as preparations for the clash continue, Jürgen Klopp has confirmed.




					www.liverpoolfc.com


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 19, 2020)

Liverpool: Jurgen Klopp feared coronavirus outbreak could end Premier League title hopes
					

Jurgen Klopp feared his Liverpool side would be denied the chance of winning the Premier League title when there were calls for the season to be voided because of the coronavirus pandemic.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Also, glad to see Klopp hasn't been tempted into a 'Covid haircut'.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2020)

Derby day today 

Any predictions?


----------



## Numbers (Jun 21, 2020)

Eleventy Nil


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2020)

_Andre Gomes has recovered from a minor knock and is in contention for Everton.

Yerry Mina and Fabia Delph (muscle injuries) are ruled out along with Theo Walcott, who continues his recovery following abdominal surgery. Jean-Philippe Gbamin (Achilles) remains a long-term absentee.

Liverpool have no fresh injury concerns ahead of Sunday night's derby._


----------



## Voley (Jun 21, 2020)

I'm predicting that my current excitement will deteriorate into outright nerves then abject terror and a full-blown panic attack by kickoff.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## belboid (Jun 21, 2020)

Salah on the bench.  Just to fuck with our FF teams


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2020)

Keita and Minamino starting 👊👊


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 21, 2020)

Minamino needs a performance I think.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Minamino needs a performance I think.


At some point soon. 

They are all starting afresh so this is not really a time to measure the lad. Over the coming nine games he needs to step up.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2020)

I am more keen to see Baby Keith maintaining fitness


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 21, 2020)

Wow, that is some serious weather. Very reminiscent of when I went to Anfield, actually


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 21, 2020)

Did like that Liverpool had to walk past a "PLEASE KEEP OFF THE GRASS"  sign


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 21, 2020)

Milner's got a long time to be on a yellow card facing up to someone like Richarlison in an unfamiliar position.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 21, 2020)

My picture's wank. So is the match.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2020)

Shit game 


S☼I said:


> My picture's wank. So is the match.


My picture is fucked too. Just rebooted the telly and it removed Sky Pick completely


----------



## dessiato (Jun 21, 2020)

A quick tea break!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 21, 2020)

dessiato said:


> A quick tea break!


Yeah, halfway through each half. Five subs allowed over three "slots", too


----------



## planetgeli (Jun 21, 2020)

My picture is fine (apart from the sun spots on the camera which have now gone). Are you sure it hasn't moved Pick to a different number Badgers? 

Is this a good time to tell you about my dream a few nights back? Liverpool fail to score in their first two games but then Man City lose a game and everything is cool. Just a dream but no worse than this game so far.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> My picture is fine (apart from the sun spots on the camera which have now gone). Are you sure it hasn't moved Pick to a different number Badgers?
> 
> Is this a good time to tell you about my dream a few nights back? Liverpool fail to score in their first two games but then Man City lose a game and everything is cool. Just a dream but no worse than this game so far.


Channel is gone. 

Sounds like a good thing


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jun 21, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Yeah, halfway through each half. Five subs allowed over three "slots", too



The beeb match report has Liverpool making all 5 subs, but in 4 slots.  What's gone on there?


----------



## cybershot (Jun 21, 2020)

Crowd and that’s a totally different game. Can see a very mixed form during this.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 21, 2020)

Everton got their tactics spot on imo.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 21, 2020)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> The beeb match report has Liverpool making all 5 subs, but in 4 slots.  What's gone on there?


Half time doesn't count as a slot and we brought on Oxlade-Chamberlain


----------



## Maggot (Jun 21, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Is this a good time to tell you about my dream a few nights back? Liverpool fail to score in their first two games but then Man City lose a game and everything is cool. Just a dream but no worse than this game so far.


Fingers crossed for your dream coming true.


----------



## Voley (Jun 22, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Everton got their tactics spot on imo.


They did. Solid at the back, we couldn't find a way through. And they nearly nicked it at the end, too.

How many shots on target did we have? Hardly any. In single figures, I would've thought.

Got a feeling the City match might be the big one now.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2020)

Voley said:


> Got a feeling the City match might be the big one now.


#nervous


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 22, 2020)

Voley said:


> They did. Solid at the back, we couldn't find a way through. And they nearly nicked it at the end, too.
> 
> How many shots on target did we have? Hardly any. In single figures, I would've thought.
> 
> Got a feeling the City match might be the big one now.


When the Portuguese League started quite a few of the top teams were affected by the break tbh and not having crowds can in some cases affect home advantage. Chelsea play City before you do.


----------



## Voley (Jun 22, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> When the Portuguese League started quite a few of the top teams were affected by the break tbh and not having crowds can in some cases affect home advantage. Chelsea play City before you do.


Yeah I noticed a few sides looking a bit 'pre-season' since we've restarted. Injuries coming pretty thick and fast, too, so you can't really predict how that might affect things. Didn't realise City have you beforehand - that'll be interesting - I'll watch that one, I think.


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 22, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Everton got their tactics spot on imo.



They did, pretty well drilled, no panic like before. Oh for Tom Davies being a bit steadier.


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 22, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Derby day today
> 
> Any predictions?
> 
> View attachment 218701



I predict that your fans won't have to get their excuses in early about not having, or liking, to come to 'nasty, aggressive Woodison'.


----------



## planetgeli (Jun 24, 2020)

Quiet tonight people. Here, have a stat. Crystal Palace failed to have a single touch in the Liverpool penalty area in the whole game, first time this has ever happened since stats for this sort of thing started in 2008.


----------



## Voley (Jun 24, 2020)

Well that was damn fine.

And we might win the league tomorrow. 

I'm fucking speechless tbh.


----------



## N_igma (Jun 25, 2020)

Oh how I have missed this! Torn between the blue nose Chel$ki scumbag wankers winning it for us (2014) and beating them at their home ground! Either way it will happen! YNWA


----------



## BCBlues (Jun 25, 2020)

Why dont you pay for a banner to be flown over the ground with your statement on.


----------



## N_igma (Jun 25, 2020)

.


----------



## BCBlues (Jun 25, 2020)

N_igma said:


> Sorry my understanding of rent boys has always been because of Abramovic and the money he put into the club so they players were basically rented out at the highest price.
> I’ve searched the history of the name and can understand how that can be misconstrued so will edit accordingly no harm intended



Thanking you. I've deleted the initial quote dunno if you want to do the same above?
As for the match tonight I can't see us doing you any favours. City looked very slick the other day whereas we made hard work of beating a poor Villa side.
I hope I'm wrong of course.


----------



## Voley (Jun 25, 2020)

Head says 'Come on Chelsea.'
Heart says 'Let's win it at The Etihad.'
City more than capable of winning both games of course.

Still. Bloody hell. We could be champions tonight.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2020)

Anyone got a link to the highlights? 


Voley said:


> Head says 'Come on Chelsea.'
> Heart says 'Let's win it at The Etihad.'
> City more than capable of winning both games of course.
> 
> Still. Bloody hell. We could be champions tonight.


Exciting times  would kind of like Liverpool to be playing a game and winning the championship


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 25, 2020)

I don't want to see footage of Mo looking happy in his front room via Zoom, I want to see him champion with muddy knees having got the winner in a football match


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2020)

FFS  sound up


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2020)

The last time the English top flight title was won in the month of June was back in 1947. The winners that year were Liverpool.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 25, 2020)

Are you saying...against all the odds...we might WIN this year?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Are you saying...against all the odds...we might WIN this year?


I think we have a chance. Might even have a quid on it


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 25, 2020)

How many of you tonight?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 25, 2020)

Badgers said:


> I think we have a chance. Might even have a quid on it


What would you do with your 1p winnings?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2020)

S☼I said:


> What would you do with your 1p winnings?


Invest in the tourism industry


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2020)

So... 

As. Things. Stand.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 25, 2020)

Badgers said:


> So...
> 
> As. Things. Stand.


Long way to go.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 25, 2020)

C'mon, you wanna win it on the pitch, eh?


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 25, 2020)

Chelsea got a good record in stopping teams winning the league . Liverpool under Rogers five years ago ?


----------



## BCBlues (Jun 25, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Chelsea got a good record in stopping teams winning the league . Liverpool under Rogers five years ago ?



Tottenham (Leicester)


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 25, 2020)

Crikey 

<edit: I'm posting on the Liverpool thread about Chelsea v Man City  >


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2020)

Fluke goal by KDB


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 25, 2020)

IT'S HAPPENING


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2020)

😲


----------



## Favelado (Jun 25, 2020)

any streams pm me


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 25, 2020)

30 years of hurt (except the three FA cups, three league cups, two European cups, EUFA cup, World Club cup, etc etc)


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 25, 2020)

S☼I said:


> 30 years of hurt (except the three FA cups, three league cups, two European cups, EUFA cup, World Club cup, etc etc)


First Leicester, now you


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 25, 2020)

Favelado said:


> any streams pm me


Me too


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 25, 2020)

Erk


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Gerry1time (Jun 25, 2020)

Ok, I'm going to call it. Liverpool will probably win the league this year.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2020)

Gerry1time said:


> Ok, I'm going to call it. Liverpool will probably win the league this year.


Tainted title


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 25, 2020)

When does work start on the Klopp statue?


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 25, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Tainted title*


FIFY.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 25, 2020)

I love the bones of him


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 25, 2020)

ALLEZ ALLEZ ALLEZ!!!!!


----------



## Favelado (Jun 25, 2020)

Breath out.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2020)

Oh


----------



## Wilf (Jun 25, 2020)

Well done from this Man U fan. Brilliant for you lot and brilliant for the memory of the 96.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 25, 2020)

Congrats to Liverpool.


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 25, 2020)

Nah, I've gone.

(And I'm not even drunk!)


----------



## Favelado (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 25, 2020)

In tears a bit


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 25, 2020)

Probably the strangest way to win ever but who cares. So so close on a few occasions. So many good footballers in those 30 years - and some shit ones too.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 25, 2020)

Favelado said:


> View attachment 219442


Did Bert Trautmann let one in tonight?


----------



## Flavour (Jun 25, 2020)

congrats to liverpool. harsh to win under these circumstances for the players and for the fans but no taking away the fact that their football has been exceptional. deserved.


----------



## Favelado (Jun 25, 2020)

Maybe I'll stop having that recurring dream about Michael Thomas advancing on goal now.


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 25, 2020)

Phil Thommo "We're back. On. Our. Perch."


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 25, 2020)

Congrats, folks; mighty deserved


----------



## Dandred (Jun 25, 2020)

Get the fuck in!


----------



## Maggot (Jun 25, 2020)

Congratulations Liverpool! 
Totally deserved, just a shame you can't celebrate communally.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 25, 2020)

Premier League Champions,

About fucking well time!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2020)

Maggot said:


> Congratulations Liverpool!
> Totally deserved, just a shame you can't celebrate communally.


I am on a Zoom chat with Roy Hodgson and Andy Carroll as I type.


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 25, 2020)

Badgers said:


> I am on a Zoom chat with Roy Hodgson and Andy Carroll as I type.


Was Diouf busy?
Also, this:


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 25, 2020)

Jurgen's in tears on Sky Sports News.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## N_igma (Jun 25, 2020)

I think I’m still in shock! Don’t know what to say but relief is my overwhelming emotion right now. We’re finally champions folks yassss!


----------



## planetgeli (Jun 25, 2020)

No taint, no shame, in exceptional times an exceptional team has won the Premier League.

Congratulations and enjoy.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Maggot (Jun 25, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Is this a good time to tell you about my dream a few nights back? Liverpool fail to score in their first two games but then Man City lose a game and everything is cool. Just a dream but no worse than this game so far.


Your dream was right, apart from the most important bit - not scoring against Palace


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 25, 2020)

Hendo struggling not to cry on the telly
Jürgen had to break off the interview cos he was in bits


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 25, 2020)

Carra getting hammered lol

I'm in Dreamland. I'm getting fucking smashed


----------



## Voley (Jun 25, 2020)

Fucking hell.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 25, 2020)

Loads of people at Anfield. Hope nobody gets ill.

Pundits on Sky Sports joking about it and saying it's understandable.


----------



## BCBlues (Jun 25, 2020)

Well done Liverpool.  Klopp deserves this, hes been great to watch over the last few seasons with his passion for the game.The style of football he promotes is so good for the game too.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 25, 2020)

I grew up being intensely annoyed by Liverpool. But this is a fine win. And Klopp's a solid left-winger too, in the Shankly tradition. Can't not like him. Liverpool are lucky to have him.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2020)

Somewhere right now John Terry is in a full Liverpool kit!


----------



## agricola (Jun 25, 2020)

Congratulations, though I'd be lying if I said I didn't have my doubts about this.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 25, 2020)

agricola said:


> Congratulations, though I'd be lying if I said I didn't have my doubts about this.


About what?


----------



## BristolEcho (Jun 25, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I grew up being intensely annoyed by Liverpool. But this is a fine win. And Klopp's a solid left-winger too, in the Shankly tradition. Can't not like him. Liverpool are lucky to have him.



I agree. I had a lot of Liverpool mates for a time, but I can't begrudge them this to be honest.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 25, 2020)

Yeah, fair play Liverpool, delighted they have won it again.

I used to work at the old Wembley (no pay, just got into big games free) and I have never known passion for football or a city like the 86 Cup Final and, the charity shield after it,  To hear both sets of fans in  a packed Wembley singing "Merseyside, Merseyside, Merseyside" was a joy as a football fan.


----------



## agricola (Jun 26, 2020)

S☼I said:


> About what?



About how far ahead of every other team in the league this side has been.  

I remember the great sides of the 80s, the various United sides under Ferguson and the Invincibles, even the Barcelona side that won everything that season - they were all great teams.  None of them had the margin of superiority over every other side that this one has, especially in terms of fitness and consistency.  I appreciate last season may have played a role in this, but what that lot have done this season is without precedent.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 26, 2020)

Congrats Liverpool, been an absolute joy to watch this season.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 26, 2020)

Worth posting and watching again. Really weird when your favourite player is the manager. But what a guy. You can just tell what a guy he is.


----------



## oryx (Jun 26, 2020)

Really pleased for Liverpool after all this time. Well-deserved. Klopp seems like a great guy.


----------



## harpo (Jun 26, 2020)

Fucking, fucking YAY. King Klopp!!


----------



## MrSki (Jun 26, 2020)

Congratulations & jubilations. Well deserved and about time too!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 26, 2020)

Morning Reds


----------



## Badgers (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 26, 2020)

Well done Liverpool, outstanding football all season. Klopp deserves all the praise, just for being a great bloke.
Plus it makes Badgers ecstatically happy.


----------



## Voley (Jun 26, 2020)

Bit emotional last night.

Couldn't hug my Mum, despite us both waiting 30 years for this. Also didn't want to go too mental as my Stepdad's Man City.

So I went out into the garden and sang You'll Never Walk Alone to the cat. Seemed like the most appropriate thing to do under the circumstances.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 26, 2020)

'The brains of the operation' – player ratings for Liverpool's title winners | Liverpool | The Guardian
					

Two members of Jürgen Klopp’s squad are given 10 out of 10 after Liverpool secured their first league title in 30 years




					amp.theguardian.com


----------



## Badgers (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## steveo87 (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## blairsh (Jun 26, 2020)

Chuffed for Liverpool and the fans, the only shame is it was slightly marred by the pandemic.


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 26, 2020)

blairsh said:


> Chuffed for Liverpool and the fans, the only shame is it was slightly marred by the pandemic.


I must admit it was a bit odd at 11 o'clock last night, having to be quiet as Mrs o87 and Baby87 were in bed, with nothing to drink bar a single can of Stella and home made cider (which I'm fairly sure is now poison).


----------



## blairsh (Jun 26, 2020)

steveo87 said:


> can of Stella and home made cider (which I'm fairly sure is now poison).


Sounds perfect lad


----------



## Badgers (Jun 26, 2020)

steveo87 said:


> I must admit it was a bit odd at 11 o'clock last night, having to be quiet as Mrs o87 and Baby87 were in bed, with nothing to drink bar a single can of Stella and home made cider (which I'm fairly sure is now poison).


I was knackered last night. 
Started the day with an 8am cider to make up for it


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 26, 2020)

Obligatory 'Jurgen Klopp dancing s team party video 2020 edition'


----------



## Badgers (Jun 26, 2020)

steveo87 said:


> Obligatory 'Jurgen Klopp dancing s team party video 2020 edition'


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 26, 2020)

Badgers said:


> I was knackered last night.
> Started the day with an 8am cider to make up for it


wot no hot dog?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 26, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> Well done Liverpool, outstanding football all season. Klopp deserves all the praise, just for being a great bloke.
> Plus it makes Badgers ecstatically happy.


and it fucks off the mancs


----------



## Badgers (Jun 26, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> wot no hot dog?


I fear that our Führer, Jürgen Norbert Klopp may be a bit wurst  for wear this morning.

Also he has had a lot salt from other PL teams already something more fruity, perhaps in a cup?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 26, 2020)

Badgers said:


> I fear that our Führer, Jürgen Norbert Klopp may be a bit wurst  for wear this morning.
> 
> Also he has had a lot salt from other PL teams already something more fruity, perhaps in a cup?


one of the famous belgian fruit beers perhaps


----------



## Numbers (Jun 26, 2020)

Congrat’s to Liverpool, worthy champions indeed.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 26, 2020)

Jurgen Norbert Klopp said:
			
		

> Thank you so much, I don't think it's clearer for any other people what this means, this club is built on so many things and the soul of the club is the people, what the people bring in every day - Liverpool is music and football - both are emotions, we know what we do and who we do it for and I couldn't be more thankful for the support that we've had. It's why this could happen.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 26, 2020)

Badgers said:


>



probably for the best someone's giving him a hand


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 26, 2020)

This has been on the cards for a while now.

Well-deserved.   A great team, a great manager, a proper football philosophy.  Good for the actual game itself.

Hard at the top though, dealing with different stuff there.  Let's see how that goes (muhaha)

Chelsea says hi, we haz team now


----------



## Wilf (Jun 27, 2020)

Don't know if you lot have sobered up enough to start reading words yet, but this caught my eye. Standard fare, asking the fans what victory meant to them but I didn't get past the first one - a woman, Gina, whose Dad never missed a game died in May from Covid. My own Mum died in May, not a Liverpool fan, she was a proper Red,  but she really wanted Liverpool to win it. So I'll raise a glass to her, to Gina's dad and to you lot. I'm that oddity, Man United fan who would rather we give you 6 points next year if it means you keeping citeh out again. 









						'My father died waiting for this': Liverpool fans on winning the title
					

Liverpool supporters describe what it means to the people and the city to be Premier League champions again




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## belboid (Jun 27, 2020)

Normally this weekend flags only ruin your view at Glastonbury.  Don't let them get in your way at home


----------



## Badgers (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 29, 2020)

Belated and big *congratulations* from this Oxford/lower-league follower to Liverpool  --- every time I've seen them on TV, especially this season, they've been _astonishingly_ good 

They deserve everything, and Klopp (as well as being a genius!), is a really sound and likeable bloke


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2020)

Jurgen Klopp's open letter to the ECHO for the people of Liverpool
					

Liverpool manager Jurgen Klopp has written an open letter to the people of Liverpool after the Reds clinched the Premier League title



					www.liverpoolecho.co.uk


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## steveo87 (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2020)

Big game in prospect at the Etihad between two real continental heavyweights! Between them they’ve won six European Cups!


----------



## moody (Jul 2, 2020)

popcorn at the ready

mane to score twice.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2020)

My broadband is hanging by a thread. Had the Spuds embarrassing loss game on but it was buffering more than playing


----------



## agricola (Jul 3, 2020)

Badgers said:


> My broadband is hanging by a thread. Had the Spuds embarrassing loss game on but it was buffering more than playing



TBF that might just have been because Spurs were buffering more than playing; the second and third goals especially showed a lack of bandwidth affecting the defence.


----------



## CNT36 (Jul 3, 2020)

One post since 8pm last night and it's about Spurs. Odd.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 3, 2020)

CNT36 said:


> One post since 8pm last night and it's about Spurs. Odd.


Why? 

Liverpool played well for half an hour and did not take their chances 
City played well for an hour and took their chances 
These are two of the best (if not the best) teams on the planet 

Spurs are 9th in the table and their manager is attacking his own players on national telly


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 3, 2020)

CNT36 said:


> One post since 8pm last night and it's about Spurs. Odd.


One post from you since we were crowned champions and it's irrelevant shite. Odd.


----------



## CNT36 (Jul 3, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Why?
> 
> Liverpool played well for half an hour and did not take their chances
> City played well for an hour and took their chances
> ...


I didn't watch it tbh though would likely have been tighter if City had won last week.


----------



## CNT36 (Jul 3, 2020)

S☼I said:


> One post from you since we were crowned champions and it's irrelevant shite. Odd.


I didn't see the point in echoing sentiments other had put better.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 3, 2020)

CNT36 said:


> I didn't watch it tbh though would likely have been tighter if City had won last week.


Tighter  a mere 17 ish points

#smallclubnofans


----------



## Numbers (Jul 3, 2020)

Would have been a very different game if Liverpool weren’t already Champions.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 3, 2020)

Numbers said:


> Would have been a very different game if Liverpool weren’t hungover to fuck.


FTFY


----------



## CNT36 (Jul 3, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Tighter  a mere 17 ish points
> 
> #smallclubnofans


I meant the game last night.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2020)

Not a bad start


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2020)

#kloppout


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 11, 2020)

WHY CAN YOUR FUCKING TEAM OF FUCKING CHAMPIONS NOT KEEP A CLEAN SHEET AT HOME??


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 11, 2020)

(Robertson's goal was pretty nice, though  )


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## steveo87 (Jul 15, 2020)

I like nostalgia as much as the next person, but being beaten by Arsenal is a bit much....


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2020)

Disappointing. 

Arse with two shots all game (at time of writing) both of which were gifted by LFC errors and both scored. 

LFC with 20 shots and one goal.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 15, 2020)

I used to support Liverpool but lost interest in football eventually. It would be just my luck just after I stopped supporting the reds they stand a chance of winning the Premiership!

So, are they Premiership champions then? They did win the European Champions Leaugue when I was supporting them- what a great time that was! But later on I lost interest in the game.


----------



## CNT36 (Jul 16, 2020)

Count Cuckula said:


> I used to support Liverpool but lost interest in football eventually. It would be just my luck just after I stopped supporting the reds they stand a chance of winning the Premiership!
> 
> So, are they Premiership champions then? They did win the European Champions Leaugue when I was supporting them- what a great time that was! But later on I lost interest in the game.


Yeah champs but since they won they've not been winning. Hearts not in it anymore I guess. Dominating by default but just not scoring. None of the magic that got them out of holes earlier in the season.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jul 16, 2020)

It’s like winning the marathon with the second placed runner a good 3 miles behind you. Why bother to run another five miles just to see if you can maintain the pace?


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 16, 2020)

CNT36 said:


> Yeah champs but since they won they've not been winning. Hearts not in it anymore I guess. Dominating by default but just not scoring. None of the magic that got them out of holes earlier in the season.


Ah I see. That's a shame. I still have a soft spot for the reds, I suppose I would do after supporting them for so many years, ever since I was little.


----------



## CNT36 (Jul 16, 2020)

Count Cuckula said:


> Ah I see. That's a shame. I still have a soft spot for the reds, I suppose I would do after supporting them for so many years, ever since I was little.


Well they have been winning but started losing as well.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 22, 2020)

CNT36 said:


> Yeah champs but since they won they've not been winning. Hearts not in it anymore I guess. Dominating by default but just not scoring. None of the magic that got them out of holes earlier in the season.


The league's over...they can kick back and rest while everyone else is still fighting like a bastard for top four.  Hopefully some of that rest gives you a bit of an advantage next season and you'll definitely reduce the chance of injuries.

I see that as totaly logical...and strongly suggest the tactics are used tonight against Chelsea.  Just relax guys, you'e done the hard work.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 22, 2020)

DexterTCN said:


> The league's over...they can kick back and rest while everyone else is still fighting like a bastard for top four.  Hopefully some of that rest gives you a bit of an advantage next season and you'll definitely reduce the chance of injuries.
> 
> I see that as totaly logical...and strongly suggest the tactics are used tonight against Chelsea.  Just relax guys, you'e done the hard work.


Reminds me of a corporate games thing I went to many years ago up in Aberdeen, 7 a side football, we didn’t expect to even get a point cos we were really shit but in our group of 4 2 of the teams didn’t turn up so we got 6 points, lost the other game 4-0 but we came 2nd in the group so made it to the knock-outs.  We had all just got our Y2K bonuses (which were quite hefty) so went out that night like we had won the World Cup, it was job done to make it out of the group so the foot was off the gas for sure.

We lost 9-2 the next morning, we hadn’t even slept.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2020)

Just off down the offy lads  anyone want anything for later?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 22, 2020)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 223253
> 
> Just off down the offy lads  anyone want anything for later?


yes, the contents of the cash till.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 22, 2020)

Badgers said:


> #kloppout


#wengerin


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 22, 2020)

Badgers said:


> My broadband is hanging by a thread. Had the Spuds embarrassing loss game on but it was buffering more than playing


spuds are a load of buffers


----------



## CNT36 (Jul 22, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> #wengerin


I briefly thought your day was coming...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2020)

Up the fucking Hammers :


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Numbers (Jul 22, 2020)

Will the presentation be pre or post?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2020)

Numbers said:


> Will the presentation be pre or post?


Post  

Heard that Sir Kenneth Mathieson Dalglish MBE might be involved  possibly a former LFC captain might be chipping in on MOTD (podcast and/or telly) as well. 

Let's hope the mighty Hammers can grab a late goal to make it a bally good night eh?


----------



## Numbers (Jul 22, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Post
> 
> Heard that Sir Kenneth Mathieson Dalglish MBE might be involved  possibly a former LFC captain might be chipping in on MOTD (podcast and/or telly) as well.
> 
> Let's hope the mighty Hammers can grab a late goal to make it a bally good night eh?


Cheers brother.  

Watching the Bees but fancy seeing the crowning of the Champions.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2020)

Numbers said:


> Watching the Bees but fancy seeing the crowning of the Champions.


Perhaps we can can watch together next season. #shouldertoshoulder #handsacrossthelands


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2020)

Baby Keith


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 22, 2020)

Not bad this is it


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 22, 2020)

I mean my favourite Liverpool player is the manager but Trent is a young god isn't he


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2020)

S☼I said:


> I mean my favourite Liverpool player is the manager but Trent is a young god isn't he


Tough shout 

Bobby is #1 for me 
Klopp #2 
The rest of the lads are all joint 3rd


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2020)

Fucking soft goal #kloppout


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 22, 2020)

Brilliant goal.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2020)

Oh yes


----------



## harpo (Jul 22, 2020)

Hehe some other scouser is setting fire works off in Walthamstow here.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2020)

Well done


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2020)

harpo said:


> Hehe some other scouser is setting fire works off in Walthamstow here.


Couple outside in Hertfordshire


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 22, 2020)

Congrats Liverpool on receiving the trophy


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2020)

MotM?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 22, 2020)

Badgers said:


> MotM?


Gotta be Trent?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 22, 2020)

I'm so happy for them all


----------



## little_legs (Jul 22, 2020)

A punishment for Chelsea was overdue if I am honest.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Gotta be Trent?


According to the PL app yes


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 23, 2020)

Chelski did well to score 3 goals. They will be much better next season with their signings. Building a good squad of players


----------



## Humberto (Jul 23, 2020)

They will buy Bale 🕵️‍♂️


----------



## Voley (Jul 23, 2020)

Weirdest season ever. Weirdest year ever. 

Still:



YNWA.


----------



## harpo (Jul 23, 2020)

Voley said:


> Weirdest season ever. Weirdest year ever.
> 
> Still:
> 
> ...


So weird. But you know as soon as those boys left the ground they were cheered all down the streets irl, and will be for at least a month.


----------



## Streathamite (Jul 23, 2020)

congratulations Liverpool. You  are thoroughly worthy champions


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Wilf (Jul 23, 2020)

Congrats Liverpool and, as an MU fan, my heartfelt thanks for thrashing Chelsea.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2020)

Wilf said:


> Congrats Liverpool and, as an MU fan, my heartfelt thanks for thrashing Chelsea.


We do what we can


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2020)

Fabinho's house burgled on night of trophy lift
					

Exclusive: The LFC star's home was targeted while no one was at home



					www.liverpoolecho.co.uk


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 23, 2020)

well. didn't take long. must have had these prepared:









						Liverpool Champions Face Mask 2020 D3 Custom Printed Red Face Covering or SNOOD  | eBay
					

A perfect face mask and or snood for use on the tube, going out in public being safe. Custom printed LIVERPOOL Football Face Mask - Liverpool Champions 2020 Novelty Face Mask. Personalised CUSTOM Leeds Champions LOGO Face Mask - Printed Black Cotton Polyester Face Coverings WITH LOGO.



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> well. didn't take long. must have had these prepared:


I have already got my champions Babycham glasses


----------



## Badgers (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 24, 2020)

Citeh forums in meltdown, apparently unaffected by the cognitive dissonance of decrying the Writer's Award as utterly worthless yet adamant De Bruyne should have won

Mebbe next year eh lads


----------



## Voley (Jul 24, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> well. didn't take long. must have had these prepared:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have bought a celebratory Champions mug already. And a pint glass. And a T-Shirt.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2020)

Looks like #Mbappe2020 is off lads 

Ouch


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2020)

Sad to see the lads Lallana and Lovren going.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## steveo87 (Jul 26, 2020)

(they're getting hammered on Twitter for some reason, not for the mural, mind. Anyway...)

I'd forgotten Liverpool were playing today. It's nice to be on the last fixture of the season with nothing to play for.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 27, 2020)

Apparently Klopp has sent the whole squad off on two weeks holiday


----------



## two sheds (Jul 27, 2020)

Is Shaqiri in there? On reflection it was a real shame he moved to Liverpool - don't know how much of the time he was injured and how much just left out but I used to love watching him play for Stoke, proper artistic


----------



## Badgers (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2020)

Liverpool will face either Chelsea or Arsenal in the Community Shield at Wembley on Saturday August 29.


----------



## BCBlues (Jul 29, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Liverpool will face xxxxxx Chelsea xx xxxxxxx in the Community Shield at Wembley on Saturday August 29.



Corrected for you


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2020)

Joel Matip got married today


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 29, 2020)

I guess after the white suit debacle they just always wear their kits to special occasions?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 29, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Sad to see the lads Lallana and Lovren going.



I’m not sad to see Lovren going.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2020)

Top four most assists in a season by a defender in Premier League history:

13 Trent Alexander-Arnold (19-20)
12 Andy Robertson (19-20)
12 Trent Alexander-Arnold (18-19)
11 Andy Robertson (18-19)


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 30, 2020)

I want them both to score more as well, now. Trent looks like a nailed on free kick taker and Robbo has a cracking left peg.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2020)

> Young Polish keeper Jakub Ojrzynski has signed his first professional contract with #LFC


Lot of good youth players in the pipeline


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Jul 31, 2020)

Peter Moore is leaving Liverpool, the club have not renewed his contract. 

Billy Hogan will takeover.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 31, 2020)

How long do I have to come up with a puntastic thread title for next season, Badgers ? Unless you want to do one?

We've had

Klopp Klopp Klopp Music
A Kloppalypse Now
Kopscene! All right!
Shout to the Klopp
Klopptimist Prime


----------



## Badgers (Jul 31, 2020)

S☼I said:


> How long do I have to come up with a puntastic thread title for next season, Badgers ? Unless you want to do one?
> 
> We've had
> 
> ...


I could never take that from you  I consider myself as Andy Robertson to your Trent Alexander-Arnold on these matters  

Will have a think about some titles


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 31, 2020)

Badgers said:


> I could never take that from you  I consider myself as Andy Robertson to your Trent Alexander-Arnold on these matters
> 
> Will have a think about some titles


The part of my brain that invents puns, usually running steadily but constantly, has just come up with

VAR Check 19: The Perch for Klopp

and

Get me to the perch on time

It's overheating, send help


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2020)

Nike kit is out 



Not cheap I understand


----------



## Numbers (Aug 1, 2020)

S☼I said:


> How long do I have to come up with a puntastic thread title for next season, Badgers ? Unless you want to do one?
> 
> We've had
> 
> ...


Klopp’s KOP


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2020)

Seems the LFC shop is busy


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2020)

Hope he has a big impact at Brighton. Has been a good servant at Liverpool on and (often) off the pitch.


----------



## shifting gears (Aug 1, 2020)

Numbers said:


> Klopp’s KOP



Jurgenna win it again


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2020)

Highest managerial win percentage in Liverpool’s history:

Jürgen Klopp 61.13%
William Barclay and John McKenna 60.63%
Kenny Dalglish 58.5%
Bob Paisley 57.57%
Rafa Benitez 55.43%


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2020)

10pm tonight


----------



## steveo87 (Aug 3, 2020)

S☼I said:


> The part of my brain that invents puns, usually running steadily but constantly, has just come up with
> 
> VAR Check 19: The Perch for Klopp
> 
> ...


Top of the Kops?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 3, 2020)

Back on our f**king perch!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2020)

The Klopp Legacy 20/21


----------



## Badgers (Aug 7, 2020)

Anyone seen the Klopp documentary thing yet?


----------



## Voley (Aug 7, 2020)

S☼I said:


> How long do I have to come up with a puntastic thread title for next season


And now Jürgenna believe us ...


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 7, 2020)

Winner


----------



## Badgers (Aug 7, 2020)

Voley said:


> And now Jürgenna believe us ...


Love it  

One more change is remove the 'And' make it more punchy! 

Now Jürgenna believe us ...

Or 

NOW Jürgenna believe us ...


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 7, 2020)

Done


----------



## Badgers (Aug 7, 2020)

Will miss this thread


----------



## Badgers (Aug 7, 2020)

Glad I won the league table


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 7, 2020)

Romped it Badgers 
Now who else romped it this season?
Oh, that's right...


----------



## Badgers (Aug 8, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Romped it Badgers
> Now who else romped it this season?
> Oh, that's right...




#lastpost secured


----------



## steveo87 (Aug 8, 2020)

Top 4!!!

And bare in mind, I'm usually on U75 at work - I skive ALOT!!!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2020)




----------

